# Unveiling of "D-Ice", Luxurious Bike Club



## D-ice69

Hey everyone whats up its Jeff aka D-icey J and i want to share my bike build up with you all. 

Early years around 2004/2005


----------



## Pure Xtc

Real Nice Fam!!


----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13647218
> *Real Nice Fam!!
> *


wasup jasy jas its the double J team here putting it out there bro for the world to see


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13647243
> *wasup jasy jas its the double J team here putting it out there bro for the world to see
> *



YOU KNOOOOWWWW!!!


----------



## abel

were are the new shiiiiiiit piiiiiiiiiiiiics! :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

to the top


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: already in 2008 it was TTT, 2009 on our minds


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

sup jeffy-jeff :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## PurpleLicious

I have some older pics of your bike at home... long time ago.,.. you was"nt in the lux


----------



## lolow

where are the new pics :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 22 2009, 12:54 PM~13655249
> *where are the new pics  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i have a few :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 22 2009, 01:54 PM~13655249
> *where are the new pics  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


new pics come after the unveiling


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2009, 04:20 PM~13656718
> *new pics come after the unveiling
> *


hey bro ! mabe we could show fork & sissy ? :uh: CHROMED PIC hey !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 22 2009, 01:30 PM~13655025
> *I have some older pics of your bike at home... long time ago.,.. you was"nt in the lux
> *


i know it 's just hte star to show the evolution of the bike since i joint luxurious !! soon we will get in the real stuff :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 12:48 AM~13650113
> *sup jeffy-jeff :biggrin:
> *


 hey justdess i'm just starting to doing this site whit the help of my bro jaso !!!!  :thumbsup: :biggrin: it's will be finsh in little bit !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 22 2009, 01:54 PM~13655249
> *where are the new pics  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i'll try to post some soon now that i have show the evoluation part :biggrin: :biggrin: look at page two !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Newwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Picsssssssss please!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 22 2009, 06:48 PM~13658349
> *Newwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Picsssssssss please!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


soon very soon !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: page two :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2009, 05:51 PM~13657779
> *hey bro  ! mabe  we could  show  fork & sissy  ? :uh:  CHROMED PIC  hey  !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok if you want when im done eating ok


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2009, 07:27 PM~13658776
> *ok if you want when im done eating ok
> *


yea !!! fork & sissy bar + some fender brace :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ok this was the first big upgrade i made - here are pix of the sissybar & forks i designed by hand using cardboard templates - PureXTC (Jas) Cut the sissybar and the forks were done at a local machine shop


----------



## D-ice69

This is pix of my bike with them mounted chromed for "Scrape by the Lake" 2008


----------



## D-ice69

more pics


----------



## D-ice69

got a badge from HAGCustoms


----------



## D-ice69

got a double light braket from D-Twist


----------



## D-ice69

this winter i had the forks & sissybar engraved


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

Headbadge, Pedal holder for my display, and a knock-off/bolt cover engraved


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D-ice69

this winter i also had some fender braces cut by PureXTC - justdeezine'd


----------



## D-ice69

Engraved


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13659810
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THX


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13659881
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THX !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D-ice69, Pure Xtc

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## PurpleLicious

fuck jeff you killing it!

post pics of the lght bracket mounted! cant figure it out man!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking reallllllll nice Jeffy!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 22 2009, 10:31 PM~13660714
> *fuck jeff you killing it!
> 
> post pics of the lght bracket mounted! cant figure it out man!
> *


it goes like a normal one mounted to the front bolts of a gooseneck  just holds 2 lights side by side


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2009, 10:18 PM~13660552
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: D-ice69, Pure Xtc
> 
> :wave:
> *



What Up Jeffy!!! Lookin Real Good Bro!!!


----------



## show-bound

nice detail!


----------



## lolow




----------



## abel

badasssssssssssss bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 22 2009, 11:31 PM~13661518
> *What Up Jeffy!!! Lookin Real Good Bro!!!
> *


THX JAS !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 23 2009, 12:27 AM~13662283
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 23 2009, 12:28 AM~13662296
> *badasssssssssssss bro!!!!!!!!!
> *


THX BRO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 22 2009, 10:34 PM~13660749
> *looking reallllllll nice Jeffy!!!!
> *


 :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: THX DAVE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 11:34 PM~13661563
> *nice detail!
> *


 THX MEN :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

looking good bro!!!! can't wait to see everything plated and mounted


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

many other parts coming up I'm sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!
PURO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2009, 10:21 AM~13664966
> *looking good bro!!!! can't wait to see everything plated and mounted
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 23 2009, 11:05 AM~13665233
> *LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!
> PURO
> *


THX HOMIE !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 23 2009, 10:22 AM~13664972
> *many other parts coming up I'm sure!!! :biggrin:
> *


you can be sure of that !! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 23 2009, 11:42 AM~13665566
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t </span> for <span style=\'color:blue\'>d-ice


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 23 2009, 12:41 PM~13666082
> *t t t </span> for <span style=\'color:blue\'>d-ice
> *


 :wave: :h5: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:   :wow:  :wow: good news !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## syked1

ttt for jeffy and the big bad LUX family


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: :biggrin: :h5: :wave:


----------



## D Twist

where's all the pics at?? I know you have some I've seen most of the parts.  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 26 2009, 12:14 PM~13692555
> *where's all the pics at?? I know you have some I've seen most of the parts.    :biggrin:
> *


makin the people jones a bit first lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2009, 12:56 PM~13692767
> *makin the people jones a bit first lol
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: THX BRO FOR CLEARING THAT FOR ME !! BUT ( JONES ??? WTF DO JONES MEEN ? ) hahahaha   :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

it means making the people wait basically

but its like how a junky fiends/goes crazy for dope


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 26 2009, 12:14 PM~13692555
> *where's all the pics at?? I know you have some I've seen most of the parts.    :biggrin:
> *


yea & lets me tell you a big THX for your work it was really what i was looking for TTT true work !! i will for sure have futur part made by you ... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: well for the rest jason as respond for me already !! :biggrin: :thumbsup: D-ICE69 !!!!


----------



## excalibur

looking good bro.


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 27 2009, 03:16 AM~13700222
> *looking good bro.
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 27 2009, 06:53 AM~13700298
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thx :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 27 2009, 06:16 AM~13700222
> *looking good bro.
> *


thx bro i try to do my best !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2009, 05:06 PM~13705076
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5: :wave:  :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :wave: :h5:  :thumbsup: to all you out there you will see whene the time will come !!! hahahahaa !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

KEEP YOUR  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: open !!! hehehehe :biggrin: !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 27 2009, 01:54 PM~13703612
> *thx bro i try to do my best !!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2009, 08:08 PM~13719710
> *ttt
> *


ho yea brother jay right on !! TTT  :thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :yes:  !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2009, 10:07 PM~13724335
> *ho yea brother  jay  right on !! TTT    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :wave:  :yes:    !!!!
> *


a fuckin crazy bike born in your house bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## PurpleLicious

any progress?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 29 2009, 01:41 PM~13729297
> *any progress?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious+Apr 29 2009, 01:41 PM~13729297-->
> 
> 
> 
> any progress?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Apr 29 2009, 01:52 PM~13729436
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:    :thumbsup: !!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriousLifer

:angry:  :uh: :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: 

LOOKING GREAT BROTHER!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt for the d-ice - icey.j jeffy jeff


----------



## D-ice69

THX :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Dee Luxe

You got some bad ass parts there, homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

damn str8 & yall dont even know a 1/3 of things


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 1 2009, 09:47 PM~13760052
> *damn str8 & yall dont even know a 1/3 of things
> *


 :0


----------



## abel




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 1 2009, 08:47 PM~13760052
> *damn str8 & yall dont even know a 1/3 of things
> *



then... post some pictures man!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2009, 01:47 PM~13764618
> *then... post some pictures man!
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2009, 02:47 PM~13764618
> *then... post some pictures man!
> *


nope not till the unveiling


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2009, 03:18 PM~13765470
> *nope not till the unveiling
> *



damn not cool... what kind of teaser build up thread is that!!?!?!? :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2009, 06:19 PM~13765771
> *damn not cool... what kind of teaser build up thread is that!!?!?!?  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


exactly


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

bump bump ttt for the family


----------



## el-rimo

TTT for the brother jeffy


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2009, 09:13 PM~13798308
> *ttt
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

wasup :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 6 2009, 12:56 AM~13798810
> *:0
> *


 :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 6 2009, 11:32 AM~13801727
> *wasup  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@May 2 2009, 06:19 PM~13765771
> *damn not cool... what kind of teaser build up thread is that!!?!?!?  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 shut !?!? :around: :buttkick: uffin: :nicoderm:  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :worship: :h5: :h5: :worship: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hohohoho its the d-ice jeffy jeff


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 7 2009, 03:53 PM~13818500
> *hohohoho its the d-ice jeffy jeff
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 9 2009, 10:19 PM~13839300
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT for the one n only jeffy jef :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 11 2009, 07:04 AM~13849572
> *TTT for the one n only jeffy jef  :biggrin:
> *


THX :biggrin:   :thumbsup: !!! my bro rimooo !!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2009, 09:58 AM~13851401
> *THX  :biggrin:      :thumbsup: !!! my bro  rimooo  !!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 11 2009, 01:51 PM~13851831
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2009, 10:56 AM~13851889
> *:thumbsup:    :wave:  :h5:  :wave:    :thumbsup:
> *


sup frero ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 11 2009, 02:01 PM~13851953
> *sup frero ?
> *


  :cheesy: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY WTF HO YEA GOOD NIGHT TO ALL THE FAMILY !!!!! D-ICEY-JEFFY-E


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2009, 03:38 AM~13860369
> *ttt
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

:0


----------



## abel

:|


----------



## syked1

all the rest of the parts are back from the chromers


----------



## Pure Xtc

More Pics!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 12:42 PM~13873623
> *More Pics!!!
> *


X25


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 13 2009, 09:48 AM~13873155
> *all the rest of the parts are back from the chromers
> *


good to heard bro !!!  
show it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 13 2009, 11:48 AM~13873155
> *all the rest of the parts are back from the chromers
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

back to page 1


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 14 2009, 10:54 PM~13890568
> *back to page 1
> *


BACK TO PAGE 2 :biggrin: hehehehehehehe :h5:  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D Twist

I'm starting to think there isn't any new parts! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 14 2009, 10:50 PM~13891324
> *I'm starting to think there isn't any new parts!  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 14 2009, 11:50 PM~13891324
> *I'm starting to think there isn't any new parts!  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


yea it's in coming tomorow we will put it all togeder me & jason so dont worry it's on is way TTT !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 14 2009, 11:54 PM~13891387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea yea have your fun for now you will see !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 14 2009, 10:59 PM~13891455
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yea yea  have your  fun for now you will see !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 15 2009, 12:05 AM~13891527
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: yea you know me hey bro !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT for the big d-icey-e


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 14 2009, 11:25 PM~13891804
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yea you know  me hey  bro !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 15 2009, 06:21 PM~13899330
> *TTT for the big d-icey-e
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 15 2009, 08:52 PM~13901606
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 14 2009, 10:50 PM~13891324
> *I'm starting to think there isn't any new parts!  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 14 2009, 10:59 PM~13891455
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yea yea  have your  fun for now you will see !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 14 2009, 11:50 PM~13891324
> *I'm starting to think there isn't any new parts!  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

we hit a big glitch last night while assembly, too much material added to the sproket so itr doesnt fit the chain, so takin it back to get stripped & sanded, profile the teeth and re-chromed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2009, 10:39 AM~13904461
> *we hit a big glitch last night while assembly, too much material added to the sproket so itr doesnt fit the chain, so takin it back to get stripped & sanded, profile the teeth and re-chromed
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2009, 08:39 AM~13904461
> *we hit a big glitch last night while assembly, too much material added to the sproket so itr doesnt fit the chain, so takin it back to get stripped & sanded, profile the teeth and re-chromed
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
that sucks bro


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 17 2009, 05:16 AM~13910451
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> that sucks bro
> *


its an eazy fix, just need to have it de-chromed & sand the teeth a bit then re-chrome

back ttt for the LUX 514


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2009, 02:00 PM~13922395
> *its an eazy fix, just need to have it de-chromed & sand the teeth a bit then re-chrome
> 
> back ttt for the LUX 514
> *


ok good to heard bro


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Keep it up guys! That's a reason why I'm a little bit scared of custom parts  But..... That's why I take my time :biggrin: TTT for you guys!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2009, 02:57 PM~13934677
> *:wave: Keep it up guys! That's a reason why I'm a little bit scared of custom parts   But..... That's why I take my time :biggrin:  TTT for you guys!
> *


nothing to be scared of bro, just take your time & be well prepared and have good solid people backing you up


----------



## syked1

ttt for the d-ice


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2009, 05:38 PM~13938812
> *ttt for the d-ice
> *


x2  
sup jason ?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 20 2009, 12:10 AM~13941447
> *x2
> sup jason ?
> *


salut le frero, im getting ready for bed... just finished drawing up a cad for a seatpan for jeffy jeff


----------



## syked1

ttt for tha D-D-D-Icey J Jeffy Jeff, Tha Double J Lux brotha's goin on a ride tonight


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 21 2009, 04:28 PM~13959752
> *ttt for tha D-D-D-Icey J Jeffy Jeff, Tha Double J Lux brotha's goin on a ride tonight
> *


GO GO GO TTT FOR THA DOUBLE J LUX BROTHA'S WE LIVE 4 THA LOW RIDE LIFE !!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

oh YEA !! WHAT NIGHT TTT  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THA LOWRIDER DOUBLE J LUXURIOUS BROTHA TTT :yes:   :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 22 2009, 07:40 AM~13966865
> *
> *


 :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave:  :thumbsup: SUP ABEL !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: TODAY WAS D DAY FOR THE D-ICE SO JUST LITTLE BIT MORE TIME (DAYS) & IT'S GOING TO BE THE REAL D-ICE - DAY HO YEA !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

DAMMMM  :wow:  :wow: :worship: :h5:  :thumbsup: that was a super cool nide tonight &the D-ICE is coming on well !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: & that make me one HAPPY JEFFYY !!!!  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: A BIG :wave: TO ALL THE FAMILY !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

final assembly on the d-ice is finished motha fuka's


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 24 2009, 07:22 PM~13985487
> *final assembly on the d-ice is finished motha fuka's
> *


post up some pics Jeffy!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 24 2009, 08:53 PM~13985666
> *post up some pics Jeffy!!!
> *


SOON REAL SOON !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:  :thumbsup: when the time will be just right !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 24 2009, 10:35 PM~13986386
> *TTT
> *


THX HOMIES !!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@May 24 2009, 11:51 PM~13986987
> *TTT
> *


MERCI FRÉRO !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:    sweat dream i know i will !!!   :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 24 2009, 10:30 PM~13986817
> *SOON  REAL SOON !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:    :thumbsup: when the time will be  just  right !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 25 2009, 09:30 AM~13989087
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

seen it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 25 2009, 06:59 PM~13993286
> *seen it
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

ttt for the d-ice man jeffy jeff, yo bro wanna goto the show sunday in st-eustache? Maybe knock some sucka's out with the grand unveiling


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 27 2009, 06:33 AM~14011042
> *ttt for the d-ice man jeffy jeff, yo bro wanna goto the show sunday in st-eustache? Maybe knock some sucka's out with the grand unveiling
> *


I COULD BUT .....??????? CAN YOU GIVE ME A RIDE BECOSE MY PARENT ARE NOT ABLE TO GET ME THERE .... IF YOU CAN I'LL GO !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 26 2009, 11:52 AM~13999867
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:   TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 27 2009, 06:46 PM~14017041
> *I  COULD  BUT .....???????  CAN  YOU  GIVE ME  A  RIDE  BECOSE  MY  PARENT ARE NOT  ABLE TO  GET ME  THERE  .... IF  YOU CAN  I'LL  GO  !!!
> *


yeah probably


----------



## D-ice69

JUST HOPE FOR GOOD CONDITION !!!! :dunno: IF :yes: THEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  hno: :wow: :wow:  hno: :h5: :h5:  :wow: hno:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

IT WILL BE THAT TIME !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno:  hno: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: D-DAY - D - UNVEILLING OF THE NEW D-ICE !!!!  hno: :h5: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

damn right bro bring the tent thing like you had at the BBQ just in case and yr good to go


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 :0 :0 The BIG ''thing'' is coming out!!! :biggrin:  I'll have to wait to I see it in person   even if the pics will be evreywhere on the forum :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 28 2009, 09:54 PM~14030522
> *damn right bro bring the tent thing like you had at the BBQ just in case and yr good to go
> *


it,s at dave place ! :


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 28 2009, 10:55 PM~14031198
> *:0  :0  :0  The BIG ''thing'' is coming out!!!  :biggrin:   I'll have to wait to I see it in person    even if the pics will be evreywhere on the forum :h5:
> *


YES IT'S COMING OUT !!!! :biggrin: WELL FOR HAVING PICS EVERYWHERE THAT'S A ALL OTHER THING AT LEAST NOT BEFORE SCRAPE BY THE LAKE !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :yes: :worship:  hno: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!! THX U ANT-WAN D-ICE-JEFFY-JEFF !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

I REALLY :dunno: IF ALL THE CONDITION WILL BE THERE ??? LET'S HOPE  !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :wave: :h5: :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

LOOK LIKE IT'S :no: GOING to be this time SORRY !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: NO SHOW SO !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 31 2009, 09:02 AM~14051676
> *TTT
> *


THX you homies !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :worship: hno:  :wow: :h5: :h5: :wow:  hno: :worship: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

are WE ever gonna see this damn bike?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 3 2009, 01:30 AM~14078986
> *are WE ever gonna see this damn bike?
> *


IN TWO WEAKS IF WE DONT HAVE any RAIN AGAIN !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 2 2009, 10:59 PM~14079299
> *IN TWO WEAKS  IF WE DONT HAVE any RAIN AGAIN !!!   :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see it on this tread!!!!!!!


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 3 2009, 01:59 AM~14079299
> *IN TWO WEAKS  IF WE DONT HAVE any RAIN AGAIN !!!   :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


I take it that its being painted huh?


----------



## syked1

not at all, it just needs to be nice enough outside to take pics that will do it justice, that and we have the first show in 2 weeks


----------



## excalibur

well, I cant wait. good job LUX.


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14088944
> *well, I cant wait.  good job LUX.
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2009, 12:00 AM~14088944
> *well, I cant wait.  good job LUX.
> *


THX :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## syked1

no ttmft


----------



## excalibur

:werd: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :rofl: :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: DONT WORRY !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: IT WILL COME OUT IN TIME !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 4 2009, 10:32 PM~14100514
> *:biggrin:    :rofl:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  DONT  WORRY    !!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  IT  WILL COME OUT  IN  TIME  !!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


good to heard brother


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

hno:  hno:  :wow: hno:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :wow: :yes: YES IT'S COMING OUT SOON FOR REAL !!!!! :yes:  :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2009, 12:50 AM~14135746
> *hno:    hno:    :wow:  hno:    :h5:    :thumbsup:    :wow:  :yes: YES IT'S COMING OUT SOON FOR REAL  !!!!!    :yes:    :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 9 2009, 04:57 PM~14140579
> *
> *


   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: TTT THX TTT 4 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

IN A VERY NEAR FUTUR IT WILL BE :buttkick: ING time !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!! hehehehehehehehehehehehehe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 10 2009, 08:10 AM~14147848
> *IN A  VERY  NEAR FUTUR  IT  WILL  BE  :buttkick: ING  time  !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  !!!!!!!!    hehehehehehehehehehehehehe  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  TTT :thumbsup: :yes: so excited to see this!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2009, 11:15 AM~14148698
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:   TTT :thumbsup:  :yes: so excited to see this!!!
> *


YEA AND YOU :dunno: STILL DANCING hehhehehehehehehehehe !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lolololololololol !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 10 2009, 10:21 AM~14148756
> *YEA  AND  YOU    :dunno:  STILL    DANCING    hehhehehehehehehehehe !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    lolololololololol  !!!!!!!!
> *


OOOOH yeSSSS!!! Preparing for nationals and internationals competition in brossard at the end of june!

And contratcs upcoming soon with my crew! :cheesy: I also recieve my fork CADs by Jas.... That's gonna be something nice  Have a good day bro! uffin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2009, 02:53 PM~14150610
> *OOOOH yeSSSS!!! Preparing for nationals and internationals competition in brossard at the end of june!
> 
> And contratcs upcoming soon with my crew!  :cheesy: I also recieve my fork CADs by Jas.... That's  gonna be something nice   Have a good day bro! uffin:
> *


yo twan email moi le jaimereais le voir sur autocad


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 10 2009, 03:11 PM~14151305
> *yo twan email moi le jaimereais le voir sur autocad
> *


done :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 10 2009, 02:53 PM~14150610
> *OOOOH yeSSSS!!! Preparing for nationals and internationals competition in brossard at the end of june!
> 
> And contratcs upcoming soon with my crew!  :cheesy: I also recieve my fork CADs by Jas.... That's  gonna be something nice   Have a good day bro! uffin:
> *


GOOD FOR YOU BRO !!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: one more move in the right direction !!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 11 2009, 05:08 AM~14158333
> *GOOD  FOR YOU  BRO !!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: one  more  move in the right direction  !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 T T T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

up up and away


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEA BROTHA :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 12 2009, 12:33 AM~14167810
> *HO  YEA  BROTHA  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  !!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 12 2009, 01:35 AM~14167835
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: it,s (D) luxurious fever hehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 12 2009, 01:03 AM~14168110
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  it,s (D) luxurious fever  hehehehehe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I think I'm sikk of this too  Yessir D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF DELUX___suriouS :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 12 2009, 02:08 AM~14168155
> *I think I'm sikk of this too    Yessir D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF DELUX___suriouS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks ant-wan your fever will go high when you will see the cose of it !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  you know me i dont talk i do to push it up luxurious 4 ever brotha !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup brotha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Pictures of the new D-Ice this sunday night I hope!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2009, 10:00 AM~14178380
> *Pictures of the new D-Ice this sunday night I hope!!!!!!!
> *


YEA ME TO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

D-DAY IS COMING YOUR WAY :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :cheesy: D-Day :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP  !!!! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: IT'S GOING TO BE D-DAY D FIRST UNVEILLING OF THE NEW D-ICE !!!!! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 13 2009, 11:08 PM~14183946
> *YUP  !!!! :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  IT'S  GOING TO BE D-DAY  D  FIRST  UNVEILLING OF THE NEW D-ICE  !!!!!  :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 14 2009, 05:29 AM~14184714
> *
> *


THX !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:  , :thumbsup: :worship: :around: :h5: :worship:   :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: ... is that enough!???? NO!!! WE NEED PICS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

PICS PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## skinnischwinn

PICS PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

Damn!!!! I can't believe, Jeffy you did a incredible work! Your bike is so crazy!!!! An example to follow, work, determination and passion!!! ALL what it takes to get it.... :biggrin: TTmfT This Bike Club making good things, all of you guys! Proud to be a part of LuxuriouS family


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## syked1

fukin bike looked awsome today, we had a really nice day full of sun


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 14 2009, 09:50 PM~14188920
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14189144
> *fukin bike looked awsome today, we had a really nice day full of sun
> *


DAMMMMMM RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

dammm nice pic of me well it's D-ICEY -J on D BIG DAY OF THE UNVEILLING  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  !!!!!! YUP THAT'S ME !!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 14 2009, 08:45 PM~14190362
> * dammm nice pic of me  well it's  D-ICEY -J  on  D  BIG DAY OF THE  UNVEILLING      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    !!!!!!  YUP  THAT'S  ME  !!!!!    :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: congrat again brother!!thats a real good job


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 15 2009, 09:38 AM~14193021
> *:yes:  :yes: congrat again brother!!thats a real good job
> *


MERCI FRÉRO :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

That Bike is sick Bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 15 2009, 01:38 PM~14194814
> *That Bike is sick Bro.... :thumbsup:
> *


THX YOU BRO I HAVE WORK ON IT FOR A LONG TIME & I'M STILL WORKING ON IT :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5:   :yes: !!!!!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 15 2009, 01:38 PM~14194814
> *That Bike is sick Bro.... :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 15 2009, 02:06 PM~14195176
> *x2
> *


THX LOLOW I APRECIATE THAT BRO :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!


----------



## excalibur

Looks great man. I though you was gonna have a new frame too.


----------



## Pure Xtc

WOW!!! BOUT TIME YOU BROUGHT IT OUT!!!! LOOKS AWESOME BRO!! WAY TO REP!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON AT SCRAPE!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 15 2009, 04:08 PM~14196335
> *WOW!!!  BOUT TIME YOU BROUGHT IT OUT!!!!  LOOKS AWESOME BRO!! WAY TO REP!!  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON AT SCRAPE!!!!
> *


:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THX YOU JASY !!!! CANT WHAITE TO SEE YOU HOMIES  :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 15 2009, 03:13 PM~14195831
> *Looks great man. I though you was gonna have a new frame too.
> *


NO ! & THERE ARE MORE STUFF STILL TO COME !!! THX YOU BRO FOR YOUR GREAT COMENTS :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

pedals and lights bracket turned out sick!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 15 2009, 04:14 PM~14196989
> *pedals and lights bracket turned out sick!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 15 2009, 05:14 PM~14196989
> *pedals and lights bracket turned out sick!
> *


THX BRO IT'S GOOD TO EAR !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT for MR jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jun 15 2009, 10:09 PM~14200189
> *TTT for MR jeffy
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin: THX !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:    TTT !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HEY BIG BRO  :wave: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wassup D-icey jeffy!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

NOT MUCH !!!! doing some work like alway's !!!!!!   :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## royalgeneration1

dam pretty nice


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by royalgeneration1_@Jun 16 2009, 02:58 PM~14207199
> *dam pretty nice
> *


  :thumbsup: THX !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by royalgeneration1_@Jun 16 2009, 01:58 PM~14207199
> *dam pretty nice
> *


 :yes: this is what everyone was waiting for... uffin:


----------



## syked1

and it was well worth the wait


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

THX TO ALL YOU GUYS !!!! THAT JUST MAKE ME WANTE TO PUSH IT EVEN HIGHER & MAKE ME VERY PROUD TO REPRESENT LUXURIOUS !!!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup: TTT LUXURIOUS 4 EVER  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!! & wait to see what is still to come ...  :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## D-ice69

HI TO ALL MY HOMIES !!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEA !!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 17 2009, 04:38 PM~14219725
> *HO YEA  !!!!!!    :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  TTT  !!!!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Naaah :0 4 real....  :biggrin: :thumbsup: <span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT</span> :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14220146
> *Naaah  :0  4 real....    :biggrin: :thumbsup:  <span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT</span> :yes:
> *


ho yea more new costom parts to come next week but this is a other story :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 17 2009, 12:08 AM~14213397
> *THX  TO  ALL  YOU  GUYS  !!!! THAT JUST  MAKE  ME WANTE  TO PUSH  IT EVEN HIGHER & MAKE ME VERY PROUD TO REPRESENT  LUXURIOUS  !!!!!!!!       :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:      :thumbsup: TTT  LUXURIOUS 4 EVER    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!! & wait  to see  what is still to come ...   :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 17 2009, 07:31 PM~14220869
> *:0  :0
> *


 :yes:  :thumbsup: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE HOMIES !!!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice bike like all the details


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 14 2009, 08:23 PM~14190054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 19 2009, 05:32 PM~14241591
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I give 2


----------



## D-ice69

I'M BACK :biggrin: ..& I GOT SOME SURPRICES FOR YOU !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 21 2009, 12:59 AM~14251128
> *I'M  BACK  :biggrin: ..& I GOT SOME SURPRICES FOR YOU  !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin: I guess we will have to wait for the next show to know what it's all about  :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 21 2009, 02:11 AM~14251200
> *HAHAHA :biggrin: I guess we will have to wait for the next show to know what it's all about   :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


MABE ??? MABE NOT ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: TAKE A GUEST  hehe ! YOU NEVER KNOW ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: hhahahahahaha !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

NO BUT REALLY I HAVE TO HAVE IT TO SHOW IT ANYWAY & I DONT HAVE IT !!! BUT YOU WILLL SEE VERY SOON !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 21 2009, 01:19 AM~14251249
> *MABE ??? MABE NOT ????  :biggrin:  :biggrin: TAKE A GUEST    hehe !  YOU NEVER KNOW ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hhahahahahaha !!!!!!!
> *


  I take a guess!.... wheel trim???


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeffy Jeffffffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 21 2009, 10:08 AM~14252352
> *Jeffy Jeffffffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: HEY HEY !!! MON DAVE ÇA VA !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 21 2009, 03:45 PM~14254869
> *:wave: HEY HEY !!!  MON DAVE ÇA VA !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

good night guys


----------



## el-rimo

TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup jeffy and the rest of the crew


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2009, 04:40 PM~14263405
> *wasup jeffy and the rest of the crew
> *


TTT BRO  :thumbsup: :h5:  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 22 2009, 05:32 PM~14264338
> *TTT  BRO     :thumbsup:  :h5:    :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


:biggrin: héhé, real talk!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: BLA BLA !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: LOLOL HEHEHEHE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT !!!!! :wave:       :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

tttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 24 2009, 04:30 PM~14285360
> *tttt
> *


 :0 wich word you wrote twice...? 4 x w for 4 x t :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

oops lol


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: lolololololol !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT TO ALL MY HOMIES & BROTHA'S !!!!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HI THERE YOU GUYS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Last nights episode #3 of the adventures of the Double J's coming soon


----------



## Pure Xtc

LMK WHENYOU GUYS GET YOU KNOW WHAT!!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 26 2009, 04:08 PM~14307674
> *LMK WHENYOU GUYS GET YOU KNOW WHAT!!!
> *


just got it


----------



## syked1

video #3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCKxCaWqk0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 04:10 PM~14307692
> *just got it
> *



OPEN IT...OPEN IT!!!! LMK!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

tomorrow jeff will come over and open it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 03:26 PM~14307846
> *tomorrow jeff will come over and open it
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 26 2009, 04:10 PM~14307701
> *video #3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCKxCaWqk0
> *


YEA REAL TTT STUFF !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:  !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14307714
> *OPEN IT...OPEN IT!!!! LMK!!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


4 SURE BRO !!!!! WE WILL LUK !!!!  :yes: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14309891
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAIT THERE STILL MORE 2 COME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT ?????? YOU WILL SEE IN TIME !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

IT'S A-TEAM TIME  HERRRRRRR !!!!!!! HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE  :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 27 2009, 12:28 AM~14313102
> *IT'S  A-TEAM  TIME   HERRRRRRR  !!!!!!!  HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE      :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Don't stop till you get enough!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2009, 07:20 PM~14322146
> *sup bro
> *


I'LL TELL YOU IN A BIT ON MESSEGER BESIDE THAT IT'S ALL GOING TTT !!!! WORKING ON THE NEW PARTS TO COME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEHEEHEHEHEHEHEEHE !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

YOU TAKE A GUEST ON THE NEXT THING TO COME   !!!!! YOU NEVER KNOW ????? HEHEHEHEHEEHEEHEHEHE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 28 2009, 06:42 PM~14322252
> *I'LL TELL YOU IN A BIT ON MESSEGER BESIDE THAT  IT'S ALL  GOING  TTT !!!! WORKING ON THE NEW  PARTS TO COME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HEHEEHEHEHEHEHEEHE !!!!!!!!!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 28 2009, 09:50 PM~14323114
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!! :wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:machinegun: YOU RAIN !!!!! :guns: DIE YOU DAMMM RAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

hi bro


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :h5: :wave: HI BRO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI TO ALL MY BRO NEW PIC WELL BE ON SOON ABOULT THE MISTERY PART ????????  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

well it's time to say good night to the family :wave:           see you all !!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

DAMMMMM THAT STEVEY WONDER WAS GOOD !!!!!! OR WAS IT    :nicoderm:  ???? ANYWAY HE WAS REALLY TTT !!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 27 2009, 08:45 PM~14316665
> *:biggrin:  Don't stop till you get enough!
> *


IS THAT ANOTHER MICHEL JACKSON JOKE OR WHAT ?????????? HEHEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEEHE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 1 2009, 12:25 AM~14348645
> *IS THAT ANOTHER MICHEL JACKSON  JOKE  OR WHAT ??????????    HEHEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEHEEHEHEHEHEEHE    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :uh: :barf: :barf: DAMMMM THAT'S WORM FOOD !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE FAMILY :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## el-rimo

uffin: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!   :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: RISE & SHINE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

wassup fam ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

davey dave  i went to jeffy jeffs place last night and let me tell you we had an adventure doin what we had to do  but we figured it out & its god damn crazy :0 :around: :around: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2009, 03:49 PM~14385218
> *davey dave  i went to jeffy jeffs place last night and let me tell you we had an adventure doin what we had to do  but we figured it out & its god damn crazy  :0  :around:  :around:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THX YOU BTROTHA JASON :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:  :yes: FOR YOUR HELP & THE NICE WORDS ABOULT IT   :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2009, 02:49 PM~14385218
> *davey dave  i went to jeffy jeffs place last night and let me tell you we had an adventure doin what we had to do  but we figured it out & its god damn crazy  :0  :around:  :around:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 5 2009, 06:06 PM~14385875
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 5 2009, 12:49 PM~14385218
> *davey dave  i went to jeffy jeffs place last night and let me tell you we had an adventure doin what we had to do  but we figured it out & its god damn crazy  :0  :around:  :around:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 6 2009, 02:52 AM~14390230
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: je te montre ça bientot fréro !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 6 2009, 02:05 AM~14390285
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wow:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow: je te montre ça  bientot fréro !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 ouais ouais bientot...!!!? Dans 2 semaines??? C'est LOOOONNNNNG ça!!!!  :biggrin: ScraaaaaaaaPPPe  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for Jeffy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2009, 05:20 PM~14394304
> *ttt for Jeffy!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

hi there bro i whante you to know that i really love your bike !!! :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*To the top for the D-ICE!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 10:25 AM~14441985
> *To the top for the D-ICE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THX YOU DAVE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Yessir Jeffy!!!! *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T</span>* :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 03:43 PM~14443756
> *:wave: Yessir Jeffy!!!! <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T</span> :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THX YOU ANT-WAN  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHA :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!! by the way your on the right way your self bro !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 11 2009, 02:52 PM~14443822
> *THX  YOU ANT-WAN    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :yes: LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHA  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!! your on the right way your self bro !!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: When I saw other guys around me pushing to the next level, I have to do my part too to be a part of a unity!!!  TTT bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 04:06 PM~14443896
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: When I saw other guys around me pushing to the next level, I have to do my part too to be a part of a unity!!!   TTT bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


well thx you ant-wan if i been a part of the guys that made you to whante to push it biger i'm honeur!!! you really doing well keep on going brotha your doing dammmm good !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jul 11 2009, 04:06 PM~14443896-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: When I saw other guys around me pushing to the next level, I have to do my part too to be a part of a unity!!!   TTT bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Jul 11 2009, 04:22 PM~14443964
> *well  thx  you ant-wan  if i  been a part of the guys that made  you  to whante to push it  biger  i'm honeur!!! you really doing well keep on going brotha your doing dammmm  good !!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 11 2009, 04:32 PM~14444018
> *
> *


WELL IT'S TRUE !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: THAT IS ALL   !!!!!!!! ttt for unity ,proud, fun, & the family TTT   !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

AND CREATIVITY IN ARE ART !!!!!!  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

I HAVENT REALLY BEEN FOLLOWING YOUR BUILD ON THIS BIKE BUT NOT TO HATE BUT JUST A LIL CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM I WOULD REDO THE HANDLEBARS MAKE THEM ACTUALLY WORK RIGHT MEANING FLOW A LIL BETTER PUT SOME GRIPS ON THEM. AND I WOULD BUILD A NEW FRAME BUT YOU PROBABLY ALREADY HAVE THAT IN THE WORKS OTHER THEN THAT ITS A GOOD CONCEPT FOR THE THEME GOOOOOOOOD LUCK


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 11 2009, 05:16 PM~14444247
> *I HAVENT REALLY BEEN FOLLOWING YOUR BUILD ON THIS BIKE BUT NOT TO HATE BUT JUST A LIL CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM I WOULD REDO THE HANDLEBARS MAKE THEM ACTUALLY WORK RIGHT MEANING FLOW A LIL BETTER PUT SOME GRIPS ON THEM. AND I WOULD BUILD A NEW FRAME BUT YOU PROBABLY ALREADY HAVE THAT IN THE WORKS OTHER THEN THAT ITS A GOOD CONCEPT FOR THE THEME  GOOOOOOOOD LUCK
> *


if you havent been following it then why critisize so quickly ? some1 like you should understand that the grips are the cut outs, which is like the steering, & sissybar & why should he build a new frame? its all oversized with metal, fibreglass & carbon fibre.


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DONT WORRY BE HAPPY !!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: HEHHEHHEEHHHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!!!


----------



## chackbayplaya

really nice homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 10:25 AM~14441985
> *To the top for the D-ICE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET HOMIE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 11 2009, 08:47 PM~14445320
> *SWEET HOMIE
> *


THX I,M TRYING MY BEST !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  !!!!!!!!!! & KEEPING PUSHING TTT !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jul 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14445282
> *really nice homie
> *


THX YOU HOMIE :biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: TTT for D_icey-jeffy_jeFF  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: all the way ttt !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE :wave: FAMILY & FRIEND !!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :yes:  :thumbsup: A GOOD DAY TO ALL OF YOU !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

I SEE YOU LURKING ANT-WAN :yes: :nicoderm: HEHEHEHEHEHEEHE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

SO WHAT'S NEW ????    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2009, 10:39 AM~14448518
> *SO WHAT'S NEW ????        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just prepare some things here and there for.... SBL :biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup: About you bro?


----------



## syked1

going for a ride with me right now  peace


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2009, 04:48 PM~14450573
> *going for a ride with me right now  peace
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

any updates bro?


----------



## syked1

yup a few


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 12 2009, 11:18 PM~14453741
> *yup a few
> *



pics  :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 13 2009, 02:29 PM~14458402
> *pics    :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: ''it's a secret'' till sunday :uh:  

Comon, show us what it'a all about  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 04:05 PM~14458796
> *:dunno: ''it's a secret''  till sunday :uh:
> 
> Comon, show us what it'a all about  :thumbsup:
> *


nope  its gonna wait, besides you saw most of it he didnt


----------



## D-ice69

YEA THAT'S TRUE !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: I DIDE NOT SAW ALOTE !!!  :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SO WHAITE A LITTLE BIT MORE YOU JUST GOING TO LIKE IT MORE WHEN YOU WILL SEE IT !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HO BY THE WAY I 'M STEAL MISSING SOME PART THAT'S WHY I DONT PUT PIC NOT THAT IS A SECRET OR SOMTHING !!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

exactly


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 13 2009, 06:25 PM~14460985
> *YEA THAT'S  TRUE  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  I DIDE NOT SAW  ALOTE  !!!      :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  SO WHAITE A LITTLE BIT MORE YOU  JUST GOING TO LIKE IT MORE WHEN YOU  WILL  SEE  IT  !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:worship: :worship: :worship:   :h5: :h5:   :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT FOR THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

yup yup !!!! ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 13 2009, 07:46 PM~14461229
> *:biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: ttt  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 13 2009, 06:30 PM~14461040
> *HO BY THE WAY I 'M  STEAL  MISSING SOME  PART THAT'S  WHY  I  DONT PUT PIC  NOT  THAT IS A SECRET OR SOMTHING  !!!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



do you will have those new parts for scrape?


----------



## D-ice69

yup  !!!! je vait mème les instaler a scrape !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

I'LL BE BACK LATHER GOT TO WORK ON GUESS WHAT ???????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt for the d-ice :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2009, 08:24 PM~14474492
> *    ttt  for  the  d-ice  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: If JayzN say it, I believe  :yes: TTT Jeffy bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 01:25 AM~14478018
> *:biggrin: If JayzN say it, I believe  :yes: TTT Jeffy bro
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: what you dont trust me on this ??? come on bro you know me i'm full of surprice !!!!! good one ttt bro :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious 4 ever brother & keep on the good work !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:      :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT FAMILY !!!!!          :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 12:41 AM~14478205
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  what you dont trust me on this ??? come on bro you know me  i'm full of surprice !!!!!  good  one  ttt  bro  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  luxurious 4 ever brother  & keep on the good work !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 Say it bro, say ittttttttttt!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## Pure Xtc

Hey Jeffy!! I got a NEW PART Ready for you!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Damn, you lucky D-Icey Jeff Jeffy  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 01:28 PM~14481604
> *:0  Damn, you lucky D-Icey Jeff Jeffy    :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


your almost done too Playa!!


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 11 2009, 02:34 PM~14444312
> *if you havent been following it then why critisize so quickly ? some1 like you should understand that the grips are the cut outs, which is like the steering, & sissybar & why should he build a new frame? its all oversized with metal, fibreglass & carbon fibre.
> *


lol just finally read this so funny yeah i know what the grips are but honestly u tell me wouldnt it look better with billet grips or something more shape to it i guess thats why syked you will never beat me lol hahahahahahahahah and reason why ii said build new frame is so it could flow better but i guess over 13 yrs in the game and i dont know what im talkin bout. d-ice ya know what i was tryin to tell ya dude good build just execute it better and u will be rockin shit harder


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 15 2009, 12:34 PM~14481663
> *your almost done too Playa!!
> *


 :biggrin: I know Jas That you put a lot of energy into it!!! :thumbsup: :worship: But the results are juste incredible  I will send you more stuff maybe soon


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 15 2009, 02:13 PM~14482004
> *lol just finally read this  so funny yeah i know what the grips are but honestly u tell me wouldnt it look better with billet grips or something more shape to it i guess thats why syked you will never beat me lol hahahahahahahahah and reason why ii said build new frame is so it could flow better but i guess over 13 yrs in the game and i dont know what im talkin bout. d-ice ya know what i was tryin to tell ya dude good build just execute it better and u will be rockin shit harder
> *


nope actually i dont think it would, and where you wanna put grips ??? wack idea, but of course yr the shit bro. Be glad i cant even come to the states or when my next bike comes out youll be droolin. All parts were designed to flo with the bike not just slapped on. Only 13 yrs playa? ive been down since '92, but i dont need to have a big head bout it.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 15 2009, 03:24 PM~14483451
> *nope actually i dont think it would, and where you wanna put grips ??? wack idea, but of course yr the shit bro. Be glad i cant even come to the states or when my next bike comes out youll be droolin. All parts were designed to flo with the bike not just slapped on. Only 13 yrs playa? ive been done since '92, but i dont need to have a big head bout it.
> *


 :0 Damn, I was 7years old this time


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 15 2009, 02:13 PM~14482004
> *lol just finally read this  so funny yeah i know what the grips are but honestly u tell me wouldnt it look better with billet grips or something more shape to it i guess thats why syked you will never beat me lol hahahahahahahahah and reason why ii said build new frame is so it could flow better but i guess over 13 yrs in the game and i dont know what im talkin bout. d-ice ya know what i was tryin to tell ya dude good build just execute it better and u will be rockin shit harder
> *


 YOU AGAIN SO WTF !!! YOU HAVE TIME TO LOOSE SO YOU GO ON DISSING OTHER :dunno: OR WHAT !!!! MY BROTHER SYKED 1 WAS COOL WHIT YOU & TRY TO EXPLAIN SOME THINGS BUT IT IS MY BIKE YOUR TALKING ABOULT & I GOT TO TALK TO SO I SAY WTF KEEP ON TALKING I DONT GIVE A DAMMMMMMM SO LONG !!!! you dont like it so what !! if you like to loose your time it's your prob !!! you make me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: so fell free to call again ! lololololololoololololool :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Heeeeyyyyyyoh!!!!  Chillin' in the heat!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 15 2009, 07:29 PM~14485492
> *:wave: Heeeeyyyyyyoh!!!!    Chillin' in the heat!
> *


HEY T-TWAN SO WASUP BRO  :biggrin: :biggrin: YUP CHILLING & PUFFING  :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

CHECK IT OUT MAN!

THIS MONTH'S LRM


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:59 PM~14485775
> *CHECK IT OUT MAN!
> 
> THIS MONTH'S LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THX DANNY THAT IS VERY COOL OF YOU BRO :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:59 PM~14485775
> *CHECK IT OUT MAN!
> 
> THIS MONTH'S LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 15 2009, 08:18 PM~14485963
> *:0
> *


is that what i think it is (LRM ) lowrider magazine is it ???? cose if it is i just realise a other thing that i never think was possible ..    :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:  LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 07:29 PM~14486037
> *is that what i think it is  (LRM ) lowrider magazine is it ???? cose if it is i just realise a other thing that i never think was  possible ..       :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:    LUXURIOUS 4 EVER  BROTHER  !!!!!!!!!!
> *


it is from the new issue of Lowrider Magazine. september 2009


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 15 2009, 07:29 PM~14486037
> *is that what i think it is  (LRM ) lowrider magazine is it ???? cose if it is i just realise a other thing that i never think was  possible ..       :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:    LUXURIOUS 4 EVER  BROTHER  !!!!!!!!!!
> *



yes it is brother


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HO YEA TTT :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave:         :wave:


----------



## syked1

that was cool yeah yeah yeah ya


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: ho yea it was !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE FAMILY :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Heyaaaawww!!! Leaving soooooooooooooonnnn :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

bad ass bike homie. are you going for any titles with it?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14498047
> *bad ass bike homie. are you going for any titles with it?
> *


 :biggrin: T T T


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 10:59 PM~14498047
> *bad ass bike homie. are you going for any titles with it?
> *


unfortunitly up here in canada there not much to compete for except pride and having fun


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2009, 09:58 PM~14499355
> *unfortunitly up here in canada there not much to compete for except pride and having fun
> *


too bad. i think that could win bike of the year :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2009, 08:24 PM~14506995
> *:0
> too bad. i think that could win bike of the year  :0
> *


wow thats a huge compliment he would be very happy to hear that Jeff is a very humble guy


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2009, 09:58 PM~14499355
> *unfortunitly up here in canada there not much to compete for except pride and having fun
> *


n that the best in the lowrider!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2009, 08:24 PM~14506995
> *:0
> too bad. i think that could win bike of the year  :0
> *


wow thx alote homies !!!!!! i'll keep pushing it more & mabe 1 day it will be tru but again a real big thx for your complient !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  i just finish second at scrape by the lake afther chain reaction so i still have somme little thing to do herre & there but it's coming along great so comme back to see the new pic of the bike coming out soon :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 17 2009, 09:32 PM~14507430
> *wow thats a huge compliment he would be very happy to hear that Jeff is a very humble guy
> *


thx big bro 4 the nice word u put on for me  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*BIG CONGRATS OUT TO JEFFY D-ICE ON YOUR WIN BROTHER!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 08:25 PM~14529754
> *BIG CONGRATS OUT TO JEFFY D-ICE ON YOUR WIN BROTHER!!!!!
> *


thx alote homies & thx you 2 for all the help & good work you dide  :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 20 2009, 08:32 PM~14529854
> *thx alote homies & thx  you 2  for all the help & good  work you dide    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:   !!!!!!!!
> *


SHIT PLAYA IT'S ALL YOU...I JUST TAKE YOUR THOUGHS AND NEEDS AND MATERIALIZE THEM INTO SOEM BADASS PARTS!!!! 

THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING!!! :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 20 2009, 08:47 PM~14530030
> *SHIT PLAYA IT'S ALL YOU...I JUST TAKE YOUR THOUGHS AND NEEDS AND MATERIALIZE THEM INTO SOEM BADASS PARTS!!!!
> 
> THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING!!!  :0
> *


YUP YOU GOT A POINT THERE  BUT YOU PLAY A PART IN IT BY MAKING IT MATERIALIZE & I DONT FORGET THAT & I WILL ALL WAYS COME BACK COSE YOUR THE TOP BROTHER ON YOUR LASER CUTER SO I'LL SEE YOU AT THE PIC -NIC  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 20 2009, 09:52 PM~14530836
> *YUP  YOU GOT A POINT  THERE   BUT YOU PLAY A PART IN IT BY MAKING IT  MATERIALIZE & I DONT FORGET THAT  & I WILL ALL WAYS COME BACK COSE YOUR THE TOP BROTHER ON YOUR  LASER CUTER SO I'LL SEE YOU AT THE  PIC -NIC   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



RESPECT PLAYA!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

congrats jeffy-jeff


----------



## RO-BC

ya know i think its so funny how ur gonna get dumb with me on here first off nobody is talkin shit on your bike homeboy second i was giving some advice. your lil buddy had to come in tryin to school me i know exactly how those handle bars work but if u was to put your handle bars up to mine i think people would see that mine was executed the right way buddy so before u get all but hurt with your bike read all the messages and think how i wrote it to you (with a smile).


and as far as your boy whos been in the game since 92 good for u seems like u havnt learned much since then your on the late train homie .


this whole argument was cause yall not me understand i was giving some cool advice but yeah like i said i guess i dont know my shit lol 


here is your first lesson partner how bars should look


----------



## RO-BC

now imma turn my head


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:05 PM~14538081
> *
> here is your first lesson partner how bars should look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you mean like this ,is how they shoud look :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Ant-Wan

Continue Jeffy!!! Tu es sur la bonne voie bigg!!!   T T T</span> :thumbsup:
Your bike look so fuckn nice wittth those wheels <span style=\'color:blue\'>tttrims :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

Whats up D -Ice and T-twan it was nice to meet you guys over there Congrats on your win and hope to see you next year.

TTT Luxurious :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you again :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: thx for the great joke lololololololololol now so long you funny men :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!! taco again good joke lather :biggrin: :rofl: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 21 2009, 08:08 PM~14542163
> *Whats up D -Ice and T-twan it was nice to meet you guys over there Congrats on your win and hope to see you next year.
> 
> TTT Luxurious :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx you & for sure you will see me next year it was very nice for me to and again congrats for your win i'll see you next year !!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 21 2009, 04:48 PM~14540049
> *   Continue Jeffy!!! Tu es sur la bonne voie bigg!!!    T T T</span> :thumbsup:
> Your bike look so fuckn nice wittth those wheels <span style=\'color:blue\'>tttrims :yes: :biggrin:
> *


thx t-wan  :thumbsup: you 2 are on the right way you still have a long way in front of you but your going there & that's the most importent thing so keep on going  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious 4 ever brother !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 21 2009, 04:26 PM~14539802
> *you mean like this ,is how they shoud look :biggrin: j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx you brother you said exately what i hade in minde :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 20 2009, 10:09 PM~14531075
> *congrats jeffy-jeff
> *


thx you danny :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2009, 07:20 PM~14542292
> *thx  t-wan    :thumbsup:  you 2 are on  the right way you still have a long way in  front of  you but your going there & that's  the most importent thing so keep on going    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:        luxurious  4 ever brother  !!!!!!!
> *


  Thank you bro for the props  You know there's a lot of impressive things happening around me, so I try to do what I can to follow the rest and do my best!  So_____ It's the beginning till the next step! :h5: Yeah bro!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 21 2009, 07:08 PM~14542163
> *Whats up D -Ice and T-twan it was nice to meet you guys over there Congrats on your win and hope to see you next year.
> 
> TTT Luxurious :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey yo homie!!!! :biggrin: It was a pleasure too to meet you! Glad that you guys make the long trip to Niagara for this great experience! Congratulations for all the prices that your club won! :thumbsup: Hope to see you again


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 21 2009, 07:08 PM~14542163
> *Whats up D -Ice and T-twan it was nice to meet you guys over there Congrats on your win and hope to see you next year.
> 
> TTT Luxurious :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



nice to meet you man


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wasup family !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Hey Jeffy_JEFF :wave: What's going on bro??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2009, 12:48 PM~14548783
> * Hey Jeffy_JEFF :wave: What's going on bro??
> *


haaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! just got up it's not a really good day for riding or nothing else so i look around on low layitlow !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 11:52 AM~14548818
> *haaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! just got up it's not a  really good day  for riding or nothing else so i look around on  low layitlow  !!!!!
> *


  I know whatchu talking about! I'M at work and it's sooo quiet... so dremaing of what's next on my baby  Taking it easy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2009, 12:59 PM~14548887
> * I know whatchu talking about! I'M at work and it's sooo quiet... so dremaing of what's next on my baby  Taking it easy
> *


good bro keep on going !!!!  :thumbsup: but take your time to do it right dont rush it keep so you will have the best of result !!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

i'm still full of surprice  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: & i whante nothing less thene the top of the top so look around for the new improvement on the d-ice coming out soon !!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

glad u think im funny cause i def think your a clown


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 21 2009, 11:05 AM~14538081
> *ya know i think its so funny how ur gonna get dumb with me on here first off nobody is talkin shit on your bike homeboy second i was giving some advice. your lil buddy had to come in tryin to school me i know exactly how those handle bars work but if u was to put your handle bars up to mine i think people would see that mine was executed the right way buddy so before u get all but hurt with your bike read all the messages and think how i wrote it to you (with  a smile).
> and as far as your boy whos been in the game since 92 good for u seems like u havnt learned much since then your on the late train homie .
> this whole argument was cause yall not me understand i was giving some cool advice but yeah like i said i guess i dont know my shit lol
> here is your first lesson partner how bars should look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you talking about a bad bent of a handle bar i am ok with you homie!!!!

by the way if you are not able to put 3 lights on a same line please use just one.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 22 2009, 03:51 PM~14550578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm happy your showing me your big fat clown foot now i know why thing smell bad whene you are around it's cose you stink !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 22 2009, 04:50 PM~14551247
> *if you talking about a bad bent of a handle bar i am ok with you homie!!!!
> 
> by the way if you are not able to put 3 lights on a same line please use just one.
> *


thx you rimo for backing me up like that brother luxurious 4 ever brother !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

i,m going to come up stronger cose i,m not yet done & i'm full of surprise so watsh it your bether to get ready homies !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: yea that's me the 1 & only D-ICE !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 07:04 PM~14553365
> *i,m going to come up stronger cose i,m not yet done &  i'm full of surprise so watsh it  your bether to get ready homies  !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: yea that's me the 1 & only D-ICE !!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 22 2009, 03:50 PM~14551247
> *if you talking about a bad bent of a handle bar i am ok with you homie!!!!
> 
> by the way if you are not able to put 3 lights on a same line please use just one.
> *


 :0 Daaaammmmn, that's a Really niiicccee...... Caddilac in tha background


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 07:04 PM~14553365
> *i,m going to come up stronger cose i,m not yet done &  i'm full of surprise so watsh it  your bether to get ready homies  !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: yea that's me the 1 & only D-ICE !!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: Talk is cheap bro...... But you're not :thumbsup: 

Peace guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2009, 10:25 PM~14554683
> *:cheesy: Talk is cheap bro...... But you're not :thumbsup:
> 
> Peace guys
> *


that's true !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

LOL FUNNY HOW U ****** WANNA CLOWN ITS KOOL YOUR LAME THATS WHY U ROLL HOW U DO SORRY U CANT BE WITH THE BEST LAME ASSES WOMP WOMOP


----------



## RO-BC

IT SUCKS YALL CANT TAKE CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM WITH YOUR LIL DANGLY THINGS ON YOUR SEAT REAL PISA HOMIE LOL


----------



## RO-BC

DO U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING A BOOT DAMN CANADIANS LOL


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 22 2009, 11:48 PM~14556289
> *DO U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING A BOOT DAMN CANADIANS LOL
> *


 :uh: hope you kidding young thug.....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 23 2009, 12:48 AM~14556289
> *DO U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING A BOOT DAMN CANADIANS LOL
> *


yup that you have time to loose & your big fat clown foot stink !!!! by the way not all of your bro from your club dont have the same opinion as you do on my bike strange ??so keep your opinion for your self from now on !!!! ho yea by the way you could just tell justdeez & d-twist that they dont know there shit in the same time cose i work whit theme on this project !!!!!! this is my final words 2 you ......


----------



## RO-BC

well for one just deez is my homie he could accept constructive critisism and as for daren well lets just say me and him have exchanged lots of words u act like i give a fuck homie and as for your partner abel i dont give a fuck buddy. and like i said from the get go i was not downing your bike i was just giving an opinion and your dumb ass got all butt hurt and your other friend got all wet trying to jump into the mixx. if u cant take any possitive constructive critisism then u gots a long road ahead of u dude. yall got but hurt talkin shit so imma talk back im not no lil punk kid on here homie so take it all how ya want


----------



## RO-BC

u can sit there for days on end and tell me how i should do my shit and your not gonna see me trippin 

damn i hate when people get there pussy hurt


----------



## RO-BC

dis better be good


----------



## RO-BC

zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzz


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 23 2009, 01:41 AM~14556847
> *well for one just deez is my homie he could accept constructive critisism and as for daren well lets just say me and him have exchanged lots of words u act like i give a fuck homie and as for your partner abel i dont give a fuck buddy.  and like i said from the get go i was not downing your bike i was just giving an opinion and your dumb ass got all butt hurt and your other friend got all wet trying to jump into the mixx. if u cant take any possitive constructive critisism then u gots a long road ahead of u dude. yall got but hurt talkin shit so imma talk back im not no lil punk kid on here homie so take it all how ya want
> *


          zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz your boring !!!!


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14557001
> *i cant take opinion as long as it stay that way but whene you  start talk shit aboult canadiens & my homies  & saying that I'M a clown tell me wtf  that as to do whit my bike &critisism more of it where is the constructive in to all this shit of your ???
> *


damn all that time i waited for that damn lol look dude ur a real dense person huh ya cant take critisism or jokes pretty funny especially when you and your lil friend was the first ones to get butt hurt sayin shit to me 

ahhhhhhh its useless keep doing your shit whatever i forgot your a wmm customer anyways lol jk daren


----------



## RO-BC

dont try to take my shine homie with the zzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzzzz cause this topic was boring since u started it


----------



## RO-BC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSYipouABI

dont cry its just a joke


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 23 2009, 01:58 AM~14557030
> *damn all that time i waited for that damn lol look dude ur a real dense person huh ya cant take critisism or jokes pretty funny especially when you and your lil friend was the first ones to get butt hurt sayin shit to me
> 
> ahhhhhhh its useless keep doing your shit whatever i forgot your a wmm customer anyways lol jk daren
> *


         :uh: boring !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 23 2009, 01:59 AM~14557034
> *dont try to take my shine homie with the zzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzzzz cause this topic was boring since u started it
> *


well it dont look like it your still there mister big shot !!!!lololololololol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO-BC

o im here lol how far u wanna go we can do this all night lol 

look dude serious note dont take things so seriously ok for one like i said your bike is tight i just gavce some advice thats all im not a hater everyone got ther own style simple as dat and as far as canadians they ok they got good weed so i cant hate on them


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 23 2009, 02:31 AM~14557275
> *o im here lol how far u wanna go we can do this all night lol
> 
> look dude serious note dont take things so seriously ok for one like i said your bike is tight i just gavce some advice thats all im not a hater everyone got ther own style simple as dat and as far as canadians they ok they got good weed so i cant hate on them
> *


good dude see the way you say it now is cool whit me !! i'm no hater to or a cry baby i just whante to push it ttt that 's all !!! and i will !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

TTT like we said!
RO-BC, it's apprciate that you give us advice and the suggestions . If it's good for D_ICEY JEFFY JEFF, it is for me, so I can build over it!...


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yo Jeffy!!!!? What's good bro? Some surprises for the bbq?? :0


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2009, 07:54 AM~14558672
> *Yo Jeffy!!!!? What's good bro? Some surprises for the bbq?? :0
> *


x2222 ???? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2009, 10:54 AM~14558672
> *Yo Jeffy!!!!? What's good bro? Some surprises for the bbq?? :0
> *


yup i'm always full of surprice !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2009, 10:54 AM~14558665
> * TTT like we said!
> RO-BC, it's apprciate that you give us advice and the suggestions . If it's good for D_ICEY JEFFY JEFF, it is for me, so I can build over it!...
> *


 hey twan do you know what your saying bro cose it sure make no sence to me .... ?????


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:   ecoute twan si tu es pas sure de se qui se passe ou de se que tu dit ne ten mèle pas je reste cool avec toi je ten veux pas la mais ta fait ça sur mon site sans savoir tous les fait ok tu es cool mon homme continue tu es dans le bon chemin ... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  on se voit au meeting et au bbq on danceras le mia avec rimo !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 23 2009, 02:20 PM~14560339
> *x2222 ???? :biggrin:
> *


oui fréro tu peux dire ça encore 2000 fois car moi quand jentent ça sa me fait dancer le mia!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHER   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT'S THE WAY TO CAME OUT STRONGER !!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: unity in the family is the way to come up stronger :h5: :h5:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Ouais sorry JeFF! Je sais que c'est ton thread :0 Je te laisse t'arranger avec tes affaires bro  Just try to back you up without beef  See you saturday or later right there


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T</span>   :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 11:54 AM~14569218
> *Ouais sorry JeFF! Je sais que c'est ton thread :0 Je te laisse t'arranger avec tes affaires bro  Just try to back you up without beef   See you saturday or later right there
> *


on va se reparler de ça quand je te vérait en person car il y a des chose que je peux pas dire sur le site c tous yo bro tu c que beef=beufe ??? je c pas pas se que tu as voulue exprimer mais c pas grave tu es bien cool mon twan pis continue tu es sur la bonne vois !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ma tous texpliquer ça au meeting cool !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Cool bro  ____ beef sa veux dire du fuck si on veux, de la chicane dans un sens


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 02:11 PM~14570587
> * Cool bro  ____ beef sa veux dire du fuck si on veux, de la chicane dans un sens
> *


quoi ??? de quoi tu parle il y pas fuck pas de mon bord pis jespaire que tu comprent ça ..ta laire avoir tous mal comprie bro .. c juste que tu me perd la tu parle de fuck entre qui la ???? moi je veux pas de chicane ?????


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   ttt 4 luxurious family unity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 24 2009, 01:36 PM~14570893
> *quoi ??? de quoi tu parle il y pas fuck  pas de mon bord pis jespaire que tu comprent ça ..ta laire avoir tous mal comprie bro  .. c juste que tu me perd la tu parle de fuck entre qui la  ???? moi je veux pas de chicane ?????
> *


Même chose pour moi big, c'est juste avec l,autre qui viens te commenter ton bike comme si c'était un Dieu... anyway uffin: We know what we do and where we going..... TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: This is for you D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 03:55 PM~14571606
> *Même chose pour moi big, c'est juste avec l,autre qui viens te commenter ton bike comme si c'était un Dieu... anyway uffin: We know what we do and where we going..... TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


yup for sure !!!!! bro dide you read my pm i try to explaine evrything in it so now we can pass to somthing eles cool so no hard felling bro and let's go over ttt there's no limite :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: if you have any question fell free to ask bro !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  luxurious family unity 4ever brother is the way to come out stronger !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 24 2009, 03:09 PM~14571697
> *yup for sure !!!!!  bro dide you read my pm i try to explaine evrything in it so now we can pass to  somthing eles cool so no hard felling bro and let's go over ttt there's no limite  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: if you have any question fell free to ask bro !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:   luxurious family unity 4ever brother is the way to come out stronger  !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thaks for the PM! No questions, everything was understood  Now let's go TTT :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 04:14 PM~14571745
> *:biggrin: Thaks for the PM! No questions, everything was understood  Now let's go TTT :yes: :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


thx for the super nice pic bro   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:i'm verry happy that it's all clear now like i say luxurious family unity 4 ever brother is the way to come out stronger ttt   :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 24 2009, 06:54 PM~14574005
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: YEEEAAAAHHHH!!!! Now you talking, even if it's sign language


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 24 2009, 08:13 PM~14574130
> *
> *


  :nicoderm: hi there bro !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 24 2009, 07:22 PM~14574195
> *  :nicoderm:  hi there bro !!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

see you tonight mr jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 25 2009, 10:36 AM~14577865
> *see you tonight mr jeff
> *


YUP !!!!  I'LL SEE YOU & ALL THE REST OF THE FAMILY TONIGHT BRO !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup D_ICEY!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2009, 10:29 AM~14578077
> *YUP  !!!!    I'LL  SEE  YOU  &  ALL  THE REST  OF  THE FAMILY  TONIGHT  BRO  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2009, 01:04 PM~14578578
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2009, 12:05 PM~14578585
> *:yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What can I say.....Livin' life , so just fuckin' :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: well wasup guys !!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 06:29 PM~14587094
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  well wasup guys !!!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:
> *


wASSup Jeffy :wave: I like the patern for the new piece you made me! I'll confirm to you when I will see it at the real scale bro   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 07:33 PM~14587131
> *wASSup Jeffy :wave: I like the patern for the new piece you made me! I'll confirm to you when I will see it at the real scale bro    :thumbsup:
> *


for sure bro me 2 would do the same thing but i cant tell you this i got the real scale here & i just cant whait to show theme to you +it was my pleasure to give u a hand bro !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 06:38 PM~14587171
> *for sure bro me  2 would do the same thing but i cant tell you this i got the real scale here & i just cant whait to show theme to you  +it was my pleasure to give u a hand bro !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: it's one more step in the right direction


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14587214
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: it's one more step in the right direction
> *


yup 4 sure bro it is one other step in the right direction for you bro & i,m glad your doing so well so keep on going & againg it was my pleasure to help :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 06:53 PM~14587289
> *yup 4 sure  bro  it is one other step in the right direction  for you bro  & i,m glad your doing so well so keep on going & againg it was my pleasure  to help  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yess bro, There's a lot on small important details to work on


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 06:59 PM~14587343
> *Yess bro, There's a lot on small important details to work on
> *


............. Just waiting for the other bigg pieces  Profiter de celle là pour pas en avoir trop d'un coup :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14587343
> *Yess bro, There's a lot on small important details to work on
> *


well now you have even more option 2 help you in your way you can count on me & jason in all time + jas so you it's all open door for you keep on going bro dont fell shy to ask me for anything ok bro just one thing take your time dont rush nothing & follow your felling and you will have the best of resulte    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 07:14 PM~14587456
> *well now you have even more option 2 help you  in your  way  you can count on me & jason  in all time + jas so you it's  all open door  for you keep on going  bro dont fell shy to ask me for  anything ok bro  just  one thing  take your time dont rush nothing &  follow  your  felling  and  you will have the best  of  resulte        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm an artist, so I follow my feelings bro  The design of the fork was the first sketch, so my ideas will grow slowly for the best shapes! So when I'll be minded on the right idea, I'll hit you back for the cads bro! Nice job you've done :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 By the way, it was your 900th post


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 08:21 PM~14587510
> *:biggrin: I'm an artist, so I follow my feelings bro  The design of the fork was the first sketch, so my ideas will grow slowly for the best shapes! So when I'll be minded on the right idea, I'll hit you back for the cads bro! Nice job you've done :thumbsup:   :h5:
> *


i know that big i dint whante to hurt your felling ...i made some mistake that i just dont whante you make , that= for me in a LOST of money well that's all like i said before now you know that you alway's have full of open doors open for you if you need any help & for now keep on pushing your on the right track cool bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHER THE WAY TO GET OUT STRONGER !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Don't worry bro! It's all good  All toghter we are stronger :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :yes: Apprciate your help and, I make some mistakes too bro :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 08:42 PM~14587642
> *Don't worry bro! It's all good  All toghter we are stronger :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :yes: Apprciate your help and, I make some mistakes too bro :yes:
> *


like evry body do but if can not make mistake by learning from other guys mistake thene it's a + for you know what i meen bro if you can save money it can not be a - it 's a + for sure !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 26 2009, 08:54 PM~14587713
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

If you add A+ + A+ + A- + A + A+.... the average is the top I think


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 09:02 PM~14587766
> *If you add A+ + A+ + A- + A + A+.... the average is the top I think
> *


yup !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i think you get my mind   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14587842
> *yup !!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i think you get my mind      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


With the 4:20 magic we're all high TTT 4 the lows :420: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2009, 09:25 PM~14587923
> *With the 4:20 magic we're all high TTT 4 the lows :420:  uffin:
> *


sorry bro you lost me there ?????


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: TTT for LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY D WAY TO COME OUT ALWAY'S STRONGER !!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## el-rimo

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 06:57 PM~14588159
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: TTT for  LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY  D  WAY TO  COME OUT ALWAY'S STRONGER  !!!!  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2009, 08:37 PM~14588015
> *sorry bro you lost me there ?????
> *


 :0 maybe there's some mistakes


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jul 26 2009, 11:00 PM~14588674
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 01:05 AM~14589888
> *:0 maybe there's some mistakes
> *


maybe or maybe not ??? lololololol  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY D WAY TO COME OUT ALWAY'S STRONGER !!!!!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:     :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD NIGHT GUYS  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZ     HUMMMMMMM


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:roflmao: I see there's smore smileys in the present page than letters :roflmao: 

:dunno: you sleeping the half page brooo :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

yup !!! :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

What's going on Jeffy bro??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 27 2009, 04:23 PM~14594909
> * What's going on Jeffy bro??
> *


just got up !!!


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY IS D WAY 2 ALWAYS COME OUT STRONGER !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 03:26 PM~14594937
> *just got up  !!!
> *


 :0 at 4 pm :0 LUCKY YOU!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

yup !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

hhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hummmmm !!!!!! wtf i 'm just got up & there is still gay shit all over are site ??? lolololololololoololololool :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

over here i'm save from all thos dammmm fage at last you never know whit theme you got to watsh your back ... :ugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

ahaha :roflmao: Wait till Seb_pin see your thread... it will be all over here and there :barf: but for now... you're safe bro :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

:ugh: :ugh: nop no **** ouf !!! i'm safe at last !!!! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: or m i ????? we never know whit **** from where they can came out ?????? :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:roflmao: Don't worry bro! D_ice is amazing so why no guay can't :worship: it??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:14 AM~14599911
> *:roflmao: Don't worry bro! D_ice is amazing so why no guay can't :worship: it??
> 
> 
> *


 how can you be so sure of that like i said you always got to check your back whit **** more specialy your butt !!!! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 11:19 PM~14599979
> *how can you be so sure of that like i said you always got to  check your back whit **** more specialy your butt !!!!  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:                          :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:roflmao: ahahahaha :rofl: So watch your back bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: ouf my site still free from **** i got to sheck better save thene sorry !!! :rofl: :rofl: still got to watsh out :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 27 2009, 11:32 PM~14600158
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  ouf  my site still free from **** i got to sheck  better save thene sorry !!! :rofl:  :rofl: still got to watsh out  :ugh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just kick them out :0  :biggrin: But right about now... I think you'll be alright


----------



## Ant-Wan

well.... Good night Jeffy_Jeff! TTT... of my sleep soon :thumbsup: 

Peace bro uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:39 AM~14600261
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just kick them out :0    :biggrin: But right about now... I think you'll be alright
> *


yup your right but not in the butt they would enjoy it +it's riskey whit the aids and shit damm **** !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 12:42 AM~14600308
> * well.... Good night Jeffy_Jeff! TTT... of my sleep soon :thumbsup:
> 
> Peace bro uffin:
> *


good night bro keep on the look out for **** !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: no **** in site ok ouf dammm **** they took all the place today :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: at last it's over !!! or is it ??? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: ?????? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

see you guys later :biggrin: :biggrin: naaaa you know i'll be back !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

youuuuuuuuu houooooouuuu !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

i'm back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

well i guess i could go to sleep ??? hummmm naaaaaaaa :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: i'm here !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

yup !!! :yes: site is really free of **** at last ouf !!!! :ugh: :ugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

well time to go to bed for real see you all later !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzz !


----------



## D-ice69

zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup J! Chillin' in the heat today??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14603434
> * wASSup J! Chillin' in the heat today??
> *


yup !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 28 2009, 04:44 PM~14606847
> *yup !!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 Still woke up at 3-4??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 05:50 PM~14606924
> * Still woke up at 3-4??
> *


yea but i dont really sleep during the night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

mais je vait surment aller rider plus tars enfin !!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 28 2009, 05:05 PM~14607098
> *mais je vait  surment aller rider plus tars enfin !!!! :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: Lucky you  :biggrin:  I'll be part of the ride august 8th with my trike :thumbsup: if the weather is good :uh: :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2009, 06:08 PM~14607119
> *:angry: Lucky you    :biggrin:   I'll be part of the ride august 8th with my trike :thumbsup: if the weather is good  :uh:  :0
> *


good bro that is going to be so cool more guys to ride whit =more fun :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

yup i'm lucky but i been waiting for that day for so long but still i,m missing my big bro it's just not the same whit out him !!!! still it's going to be dammm good for sure to fell my lowride going down the street in the down town :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TORONTO

wudup JEFFY JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jul 28 2009, 06:38 PM~14607384
> *wudup JEFFY JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey !!! wasup guys i'm very happy to have some new from you !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: me i'm geating ready to go to take a ride down town :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: i,ll see you at the bbq  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: now lets ride !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

back in 1 or 2 h   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

i,m back from riding dammm that was nice shrot but real nice after i hade some good sleep look like i came back just in time now it's raining like hell but still it was a nice ride :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

dammmmm rain :angry: i knew it was to good to be true  :angry: .....that's why i came back so soon i hade that strange feeling look like i was right !!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

let's try to stay positive ok it's raining but it's not like if it's somthing new & i hade time to ride a little bit before so it's not totaly bad   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious family unity d way to always come out stronger !!!!!!   :thumbsup: :h5:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

well i'm going to      for some time but i'll be back


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2009, 12:29 AM~14612057
> *well i'm going  to            for some  time  but i'll be back
> *



yeah right :uh: This afternoon   :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2009, 10:31 AM~14614033
> *yeah right :uh: This afternoon    :rofl:
> *


or tonight  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14621156
> *or tonight    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 No shit??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14621169
> *:0 No shit??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


yup hehehehehehe i'm the real night rider creature hahahahahahahahaha :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: Luxurious Family unity is D way to always comme out stronger brothers !!! :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey guys wasup i know i,m up for sure becose it's the night & the night is my domaine houhhahahahahahahahahaha !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hahhahahaha !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt for me & JUDY  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wassup D_ICEY!? It's around 9h24AM and I woke up an hour ago :uh: The day is MYYYY domain  :rofl: just laughing bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2009, 01:30 AM~14624037
> *          :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ttt for me & JUDY    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 09:30 AM~14625130
> *:uh:  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


judy is JUST my new girlfriend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 09:29 AM~14625125
> *:wave: wassup D_ICEY!? It's around 9h24AM and I woke up an hour ago :uh: The day is MYYYY domain  :rofl: just laughing bro
> *


DONT TRY TO TURN MY LINE AROUND BRO TRY 2 B CREATIFE !!!! J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ps your not a rider creature like me so that,s why you wake up at that time of the day if you would be one you 2 will wake up late like me  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2009, 12:46 PM~14627080
> *judy is  JUST  my new girlfriend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 ....sweeeeeeTTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 03:58 PM~14628698
> *:0 ....sweeeeeeTTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


thx :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2009, 02:45 PM~14628514
> *DONT TRY TO TURN MY LINE AROUND  BRO  TRY 2 B  CREATIFE    !!!! J/K  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ps your not  a rider creature like me so  that,s why you wake up at that time of the day if you  would be one you 2 will wake up late like me   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :rofl: No bro.... it's because I work early in the morning  Believe me in the august 8th night, I will be one of these creature :roflmao: and maybe even more :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 04:02 PM~14628730
> *:rofl: No bro.... it's because I work early in the morning   Believe me in the august 8th night, I will be one of these creature :roflmao: and maybe even more :roflmao:
> *


WE WILL SEE IT'S NOT THAT EASY :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2009, 03:13 PM~14628878
> *WE WILL  SEE IT'S NOT THAT EASY  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  I know, I also have 3 wheels to roll! But the most important fact in all that.... MAKE SURE YOU HAVE FUN :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 04:19 PM~14628974
> * I know, I also have 3 wheels to roll! But the most important fact in all that.... MAKE SURE YOU HAVE FUN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup  you dont have to tell me that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: fun it's what 's all aboult :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:   TTT for the luxurious family unity becose it's D way 2 always come out stronger !!!!   :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2009, 03:57 PM~14629360
> *yup   you dont have to  tell me that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: fun it's what 's all aboult  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  héhéhé  But it will be the sickest ride with all the visiting riders :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2009, 05:24 PM~14629621
> * héhéhé   But it will be the sickest ride with all the visiting riders  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea for the most all in car for sure it's going to be fun but the bike ride will be more are club if not only are bike club bro keep that in minde get ready to pedal like hell :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious family unity is D only way to always come out stronger brother :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY IS D ONLY WAY TO ALWAYS COME OUT STRONGER :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: 4 family unity :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY ???? uffin: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

well it look like there's no one home some i'll chill for a few minutes & i,ll come back !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

yup i'm back just finish my  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: well my chilling time hehehehehehe !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 31 2009, 02:22 AM~14635107
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey hey abel damm i dide not see you hi there bro :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

well i'm of to bed see you all hummmm haaaaa hummmm            zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning Jeffy! or... good afternoon :cheesy: or.... good evening :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 31 2009, 11:25 AM~14636763
> *:wave: good morning Jeffy! or... good afternoon :cheesy: or.... good evening :uh:
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: YUP your right on this bro evening :biggrin: but now it,s riding time see you :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Enjoy the great evening


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 31 2009, 07:22 PM~14641080
> *:biggrin: Enjoy the great evening
> *


:thumbsdown:   dont tell me damm drunk that do burn where is supose to make a stop and it the person on bike and say that is cool cose he ask u if you were ok fuck after hiting a guy & draging him a good4 to 5 feet thene stop got throaway 3 feet & lost 1 of my shoe dammmm it's not what i call the best of enjoying time + the bike rear is good for the scrape so :nosad:   that not the best of night :angry:    no it's not what i would call best time i ever hade last night but it was looking good until that shit apent :angry: what do you wante shit apent :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

ok i'll try to relax my body mabe that will be some help for me but not really for the bike so let's see that   then i'll try to      zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :happysad: :happysad:  uffin: :nicoderm: :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

i'm still alive i told u i would :biggrin:  :thumbsup: i'm D-ICEY- JEFFY -JEFF after all :biggrin: that's why i feel already a bit better today :biggrin: this & the fact that i find my self a other ride thx god :worship: :thumbsup:  :yes: so i'm going to be back on road in no time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

STILL A BIT FUCK UP BUT NOTHING TO BIG or to get worry aboult & i find my self a new ride so it turn up all for the best !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

thats shitty bro getting hit and dragged damn fukers. well im back and we are gonna go ride


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 1 2009, 05:39 PM~14647507
> *thats shitty bro getting hit and dragged damn fukers. well im back and we are gonna go ride
> *


yup & but we hade a great ride to night bro so now let's look in front of use & keep on having fun & be creative  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: thx for the great time to night big bro  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: i fell a lot bether now !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL GOOD NIGHT EVRYONE I OF TO BED :wave:          ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yo JeFF!!! :cheesy: What's going on bro??? 

Damn, I read what happen.... Esti que c'est chiant, faut être épais en ³$+! (esti)
En 2k, repose toi pour être en forme samedi prochain bro :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2009, 07:18 PM~14653649
> *Yo JeFF!!!  :cheesy: What's going on bro???
> 
> Damn, I read what happen.... Esti que c'est chiant, faut être épais en ³$+! (esti)
> En 2k, repose toi pour être en forme samedi prochain bro  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: C + CHIEN POUR LE BIKE PIS TOUTE LES PARTS QUE SE TROUE DE COUP MA SCRAPER MAIS VRAIMENT SCRAPER DURE BRO LE RIME ES PLIER BIEN COMME DU MONDE :angry: MAIS MOI ÇA VA IL Y A U + DE PEUR QUE DE MAL MÈME SI IL MA PAS MENQUER JAI DES BLAISURE MAIS RIEN DE TROS GRAVE PAR CHANCE JAI RÉAJIE VITE PIS JE SAIT TOMBER SANS ÇA JE SERRAI A L'HOSPITAL FOR SURE BRO MAIS ÇA VA ALLER THX  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some other pics of the D-Ice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:25 PM~14654464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx dave   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2009, 07:34 PM~14654066
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  C + CHIEN POUR LE BIKE PIS  TOUTE  LES PARTS QUE SE TROUE DE COUP MA SCRAPER MAIS VRAIMENT SCRAPER DURE BRO LE  RIME ES PLIER BIEN COMME DU MONDE :angry: MAIS MOI ÇA VA IL Y A U + DE PEUR QUE DE MAL MÈME SI IL MA  PAS MENQUER JAI DES BLAISURE MAIS RIEN DE TROS GRAVE PAR  CHANCE JAI RÉAJIE VITE PIS JE SAIT TOMBER SANS ÇA JE SERRAI  A L'HOSPITAL  FOR SURE BRO MAIS ÇA  VA ALLER THX    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad you are ok Jeffy and that's all that counts after all...Sucks for the bike though  but your health and life is what counts the most and you are still the good old Jeffy we know and love...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14654503
> *Glad you are ok Jeffy and that's all that counts after all...Sucks for the bike though   but your health and life is what counts the most and you are still the good old Jeffy we know and love...
> *


  thx dave but now igot a ride for a dammmm great price that will give me extra parts to so it's all good & thx again for the tip and your good word really toush me bro thx alote :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2009, 08:40 PM~14654586
> *   thx dave but now igot a ride for a dammmm great price that will give me extra parts to so it's all good & thx again for the tip and your good word really toush me bro thx alote  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14654624
> *
> *


I'M - D -ICE - SOLIDE - ICEY - JEFFY JEFF :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Badd ass bike!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Is it going to Vegas?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 2 2009, 11:47 PM~14655712
> *Badd ass bike!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Is it going to Vegas?
> *


THX ALOTE BRO I'M VERRY HONEUR OF YOU SAYING NICE STUFF LIKE THAT BUT NO NOT THIS YEAR FOR SURE FOR 1 I'M NOT FINISH WHIT THE LAST DETAIL &STUFF + THE $$$$ IS STARTING TO GET SHORT BIG TIME  THX AGAIN &YOU CAN BE SURE ONE DAY I'LL BE THERE IT AS BEEN MY DREAM FOR SO LONG NOW I'M ALMOST READY I'M IN COMING  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP I,M IN COMING BIG TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

zzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 2 2009, 10:47 PM~14655712
> *Badd ass bike!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Is it going to Vegas?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 That prove you how your bike is on the way T <span style=\'color:gray\'>T T </span>bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 07:45 AM~14657596
> *:0  :0  :0 That prove you how your bike is on the way T <span style=\'color:gray\'>T T </span>bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


i know that but i'm not ready & that's all + i dont need any more prove of the quality of my bike it's not the first time some guys say stuff like that aboult my bike i got invited to huston texas a few day ago and before they where a other guy that said that my bike could class himself for bike of the year so i know my bike is getting there  so it's just a mather of time & $$$ this is a real big + on my list of thing 2 be proud of & telling me that i'm in reach of my biger dreams ever that meen 1 thing it,s i have to stay calm keep pushing & finish what i start whish i would have done the same way whit out all those honeur for sure it 's verry nice & fun to hear but you have 2 stay humble & do what you do for you first & for the love of it :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: that's D way bro :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: thx bro


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: luxuriousx family unity is D way 2 always come out stronger :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14660329
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :yes:  :yes:  luxuriousx family unity  is    D  way  2 always  come  out  stronger  :biggrin:
> *



:h5:   Always the good word D_ICEY J   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 04:01 PM~14660999
> *:h5:     Always the good word D_ICEY J      :thumbsup:
> *


yup !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:  
D-icey J

Posts: 1,111


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2009, 07:20 PM~14662963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HO YEA !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: MON DAVE I DO WHAT I CAN 2 HELP FOR ARE 3 LUXURIOUS BBQ  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:   :h5: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:0 Bro.... Don't tell me that you win't invite your D-ICE for this once a year event.... :tears: :tears: I wish you've changed your mind... do you????????? :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14661454
> *:thumbsup:
> D-icey J
> 
> Posts: 1,111
> *


AGAIN YUP !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14661454
> *:thumbsup:
> D-icey J
> 
> Posts: 1,111
> *


AGAIN YUP !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2009, 11:56 PM~14667192
> *HO YEA !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  MON DAVE I DO WHAT I CAN  2 HELP  FOR ARE 3 LUXURIOUS    BBQ    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2009, 09:14 AM~14669323
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


ho :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurrious unity ttt :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 4 2009, 12:43 PM~14670640
> *
> *


  :yes: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: hi bro !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 4 2009, 01:44 AM~14667824
> *:0 Bro.... Don't tell me that you win't invite your D-ICE for this once a year event.... :tears:  :tears: I wish you've changed your mind... do you????????? :cheesy:
> *


WHAT :0 ??? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MINDE I DIDE NOT CHANGE DIDE YOU ??? & WHERE IS THE UNITY IN THIS KEEP IN MINDE THAT D FAMILY UNITY IS D WAY 2 ALWAYS COME OUT STRONGER BROTHER :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2009, 03:38 PM~14672883
> *WHAT  :0  ??? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MINDE I DIDE NOT CHANGE DIDE YOU ??? & WHERE IS THE UNITY IN THIS KEEP IN MINDE THAT  D    FAMILY UNITY IS  D  WAY  2  ALWAYS  COME OUT STRONGER  BROTHER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ahaha! All together to get her! Nah It's because you said at the meeting that maybe you will bring only your street bike to the bbq... I was just wondering about it bro :biggrin: TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

whats up guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 4 2009, 04:53 PM~14673027
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ahaha! All together to get her! Nah It's because you said at the meeting that maybe you will bring only your street bike to the bbq... I was just wondering about it bro  :biggrin:  TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


i dont have any more other bike beside the D-ICE now Or lest not 1 that's looking good at for the level of quality that luxurious stend ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2009, 04:57 PM~14673061
> *whats up guys
> *


hi there big bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: & remember groove is in the heart  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: YUP GROOVE IS IN THE HEART :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP :biggrin: GROOOVE IS THE LOWRIDER 'S HEART :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:27 PM~14654475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THAT ONE TO DAVE THX  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:26 PM~14654471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2009, 05:12 PM~14673833
> *YUP  :biggrin:  GROOOVE IS THE LOWRIDER 'S  HEART  :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  I don't know what that's mean, but it sound good :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 4 2009, 04:52 PM~14673659
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  YUP  GROOVE  IS  IN THE  HEART  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


dee-lite????


----------



## syked1

yup lol the chick was actually a dj and shit


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YUP I WAS FELLING FUNKY !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  LOL !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:25 PM~14654464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT :wave:          ZZZZZZZ ZZZ ZZ Z ZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY  :wave: :h5: :wave: !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 4 2009, 11:15 PM~14677718
> *yup lol the chick was actually a dj and shit
> *


 :thumbsup: Sound was good?


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 08:24 PM~14654451
> *some other pics of the D-Ice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


<span style=\'color:gray\'>T * T * <span style=\'color:gray\'>T</span></span>


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 5 2009, 07:11 AM~14680305
> *WASUP FAMILY    :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  !!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2009, 08:32 AM~14680390
> *:thumbsup: Sound was good?
> *


YUP IT'S WAS THE MOST GROOVY :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 5 2009, 08:34 AM~14680406
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>T * T * <span style=\'color:gray\'>T</span></span>
> *


YUP !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 5 2009, 12:15 AM~14677718
> *yup lol the chick was actually a dj and shit
> *


YUP + THE FACT THAT I WAS FEELING GROOVY + IT GO WELL D-ICEY -J & DEE-LITE IT'S D THING TO HAVE A PERFECT PARTY !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: hehehehehehe !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2009, 10:43 PM~14676586
> *dee-lite????
> *


YUP BRO I WAS IN A STRANGE MOVE LAST NIGHT A VERRY GROOVY ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 5 2009, 01:35 PM~14683391
> *YUP BRO I WAS IN A STRANGE MOVE LAST NIGHT A VERRY GROOVY ONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


my bro is a DJ, and he always plays that song. gets the people on the floor :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 06:55 PM~14686345
> *my bro is a DJ, and he always plays that song.  gets the people on the floor :biggrin:
> *


  Nice, wich kind of music he's spinning?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 07:55 PM~14686345
> *my bro is a DJ, and he always plays that song.  gets the people on the floor :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: it's a really catchy song !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 5 2009, 04:32 PM~14684491
> *cool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GROOVY !!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 6 2009, 08:55 AM~14691604
> * Nice, wich kind of music he's spinning?
> *


he spins whatever the crowd wants. he loves all kinds of music. its nice living with your own personal dj. like you always come home to a party :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2009, 02:59 PM~14693982
> *he spins whatever the crowd wants.  he loves all kinds of music.  its nice living with your own personal dj.  like you always come home to a party :cheesy:
> *


sweet


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2009, 01:59 PM~14693982
> *he spins whatever the crowd wants.  he loves all kinds of music.  its nice living with your own personal dj.  like you always come home to a party :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: Is that's what we call a club house


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 6 2009, 07:24 PM~14696520
> *:cheesy: Is that's what we call a club house
> *


 :dunno: WHAT !!! :dunno: :uh: :scrutinize: :wow: tell me you dide not say what i think you said ????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 6 2009, 07:24 PM~14696520
> *:cheesy: Is that's what we call a club house
> *


 like not really ?????????? :0 :0 :0   :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:          zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzz


----------



## D-ice69

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zz zzz z zzzzzzz


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 6 2009, 11:54 PM~14699516
> *:dunno: WHAT !!!  :dunno:  :uh:  :scrutinize:  :wow: tell me you dide not say what i think you said ?????  :scrutinize:    :scrutinize:
> *



:0 I was talking about a house party....


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: any way see you all tomorow whit the d-ice   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: & some other bike dammm very nice to thene the ride will be even more cool :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVRRY ONE RISE & SHINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: THIS IS THE BIG DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

i just got home aboult 2 minutes ago from the old port & still on the party brothers :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

see you guys lather :wave: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hi there u guys !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-Ice looked great at the Montreal Luxurious bbq Jeffy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 9 2009, 10:13 PM~14719914
> *D-Ice looked great at the Montreal Luxurious bbq Jeffy!!! :biggrin:
> *


thx dave :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wasup guys !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: <span style=\'color:gray\'>D *ICE</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14735511
> *:thumbsup: <span style=\'color:gray\'>D *ICE</span> :thumbsup:
> *


yup but i told u that turning in to a night rider creatur is not that easy :biggrin: lol :biggrin: :rofl: :biggrin: j/k bro thx 4 the encouragement :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious family unity 4 ever brother !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2009, 09:49 AM~14744739
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hey dave !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 11 2009, 06:47 PM~14739055
> *yup but i told u that turning in to a night rider  creatur  is not that easy  :biggrin: lol  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :biggrin: j/k bro  thx 4 the encouragement  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: luxurious family  unity 4 ever brother  !!!!!!
> *



:0 Yeah bro!!! I believe you bro :roflmao: 

I have some pictures of the night creatures before action


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 12 2009, 04:42 PM~14748384
> *:0 Yeah bro!!! I believe you bro :roflmao:
> 
> I have some pictures of the night creatures before action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP THAT'S ME& YOUR LUCKY U GOT 2AT THE SAME TIME 2 NIGHT RIDERS CREATURES LIVE AT THERE BEST !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :yes: just came back from ridind down town whit my big bro great ride again !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: wasup you guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

well i,m going 4 a bit but all b back !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 14 2009, 12:47 AM~14765689
> *well i,m going 4 a bit but all b back  !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Peace bro...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 14 2009, 03:26 AM~14766257
> *Peace bro...
> *


oups to many wiskey last night i think i pass out but hi guys what,s the news ?? :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 12 2009, 04:42 PM~14748384
> *:0 Yeah bro!!! I believe you bro :roflmao:
> 
> I have some pictures of the night creatures before action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


guess what ??? it's time 4 the night riders creature to get ready 2 come out ...yup that meen it's riding time again !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:  hehehehehehehehehehehehe !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

yup back from the ride chilling in the night that's D way 4 all night riders creature :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: some new pic will come soon .. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

hi there family i just rise up from the dead lol & i'm ready 4 a other great riding day/night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WHERE IS eavry one ?????? :dunno: :dunno:   :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:angry: :angry: :angry: dammmm cops !!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

still nice ride put this a side & the fact that it was children day & the metro was close from opening to closing 2 bike 4 all weekend :angry: :angry:     :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: wasup family !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

what 's the news guys me i got a 140 $$ ticket by the dammm cop for steping on the side of the cycle trail close to parc lafontaine  :guns: :guns: but now i feel bether i whent to the norht to relax so now i'M all ready to go on the next step on the unveling of the D-ICE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: wASSup Jeffy_D_ICEY_J


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 19 2009, 01:20 PM~14816699
> *what 's the news guys me i got a 140 $$ ticket by the dammm cop  for steping  on the side of  the cycle trail close to parc lafontaine    :guns:  :guns: but now i feel bether i whent to the norht to relax so now i'M all ready to go on the next  step on the unveling of  the  D-ICE   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *



:angry: Man that sucks!!! 


:0 Oh, so there's another level on that bike  héhéhé, can't wait to see what's nexTTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 19 2009, 02:53 PM~14817084
> *:angry: Man that sucks!!!
> :0 Oh, so there's another level on that bike  héhéhé, can't wait to see what's nexTTT
> *


YUP 4 SURE LIKE I SAID I'M FULL OF SURPRICE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I'M BACK !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SO WASUP YOU GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 20 2009, 05:48 AM~14825040
> *I'M BACK  !!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SO WASUP YOU GUYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: :biggrin: 


Not that much! 
Just riding a little bit yesterday evening! go get some things to cook my supper  


Luv this action_____LOWRIDING____ :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 20 2009, 09:26 AM~14825412
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> Not that much!
> Just riding a little bit yesterday evening! go get some things to cook my supper
> Luv this action_____LOWRIDING____ :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: that's the way to go bro !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 21 2009, 09:07 AM~14836621
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :yes: hi dave wasup !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: look like i'll see you bro tomorow dave at the bbq !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 06:24 PM~14654451
> *some other pics of the D-Ice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEAAAMM HOMIE UR BIKE IS NICE!!! I LIKE THOSE PARTS AND ALL THAT ENGRAVING IT MAKES IT LOOK REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 22 2009, 12:25 AM~14844477
> *DEAAAMM HOMIE UR BIKE IS NICE!!! I LIKE THOSE PARTS AND ALL THAT ENGRAVING IT MAKES IT LOOK REAL NICE :thumbsup:
> *


THX ALOTE HOMIE MEEN ALOTE TO ME COMING FROM YOU !!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

TIME 2 GO 2 BED :biggrin:  :wave:         zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

RISE & SHINE :biggrin: ALL HOMIES & BROTHERS IT'S TIME TO RIDE !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

I JUST GOT HOME AT LAST OUFF !!!!! WHAT ARIDE THAT WAS !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE BIKE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 04:58 AM~14852651
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


thx u bro !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

U SHOULD BRING THAT BIKE DOWN HERE 2 AZ WHERE ITS HOT AS HELL AND KEEP US COLD :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Dam bro at first I didn't like your bike I hated da frame..But now its a REALLY bad ass bike, and do u actually ride it? if so then Big Props 2 u and ur bike homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yessir Jeffy_Jeff !!! your bike is killing the shiTTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 09:14 PM~14857141
> *Dam bro at first I didn't like your bike I hated da frame..But now its a REALLY bad ass bike, and do u actually ride it? if so then Big Props 2 u and ur bike homie :biggrin:
> *


no i dont ride it but it could be ride & it's fully fonctional + i have a other bike to ride in the street!!!! this one is my show room bike or exposition bike :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 23 2009, 09:14 PM~14857141
> *Dam bro at first I didn't like your bike I hated da frame..But now its a REALLY bad ass bike, and do u actually ride it? if so then Big Props 2 u and ur bike homie :biggrin:
> *


& u have the full right to your opinion bro !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I think ima move 2 CANADA where's not hot and so ya can build me a sick bike lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 24 2009, 06:42 PM~14866918
> *I think ima move 2 CANADA where's not hot and so ya can build me a sick bike lol :biggrin:
> *


WTF ARE U TALKING ABOULT ?????sorry i dont have time for other i got to finish mine first & go to the state to show that we canadien can really kick some ass !!!!! :buttkick: :biggrin: :rofl:  lol  before i can start building stuff 4 other like u bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

well brotha u and your homies can build some tight bikes like "bird on a wire" and "military clown" TTMFT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 24 2009, 07:46 PM~14867431
> *well brotha u and your homies can build some tight bikes like "bird on a wire" and "military clown" TTMFT
> *


well thx for the compliment bro we work real hard to have only top quality bike in are club like we say quality is beather thene quantity to represent are club at the best we can :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey there family  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: luxurious family unity is D only way to always come out stronger brothers :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

thx lincolnsal appreciated  like jeffy says quality not quantity - take a bit more time but do it right not half ass


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 24 2009, 08:58 PM~14868197
> *thx lincolnsal appreciated  like jeffy says quality not quantity - take a bit more time but do it right not half ass
> *


YUP YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BIG BRO !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 24 2009, 09:08 PM~14868314
> *
> *


HEY HEY MON DAVE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP THE NIGHT CREATURE IS STILL UP & WILL ALWAYS STAND UP RIDING WHIT CLASS !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 12 2009, 04:42 PM~14748384
> *:0 Yeah bro!!! I believe you bro :roflmao:
> 
> I have some pictures of the night creatures before action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey hey that's use the double j night creature rider :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

well time to go look at my favorit tv-show the A-TEAM  :rofl:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: and thene time to hit the bed &        zzzzzzz zzzzz zz zzzzzzzz     zzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

& that 's NO JOKE FOOL :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: good night you fool !!!!! :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: ZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ zz ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ         zzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzz zzzzz zzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 24 2009, 07:58 PM~14868197
> *thx lincolnsal appreciated  like jeffy says quality not quantity - take a bit more time but do it right not half ass
> *



:biggrin: That's the right way  

*T _ T _ T*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 25 2009, 08:07 AM~14872802
> *:biggrin: That's the right way
> 
> T _ T _ T
> *


yup that's D only way TTT !!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

whait to see the surprices i got for you !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 25 2009, 08:07 AM~14872802
> *:biggrin: That's the right way
> 
> T _ T _ T
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BROTHA


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14890788
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA
> *


not mush working on new parts & other stuff for my bike & get theme started to get the bike finish  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

T$T$T :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14891172
> *T$T$T :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: you have any pic of your bike homie ??? i would like to see it !!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

hi abel i hade word of what hapend to magi how is he ? ????


----------



## D-ice69

by the way how is magi doing ?? bether i hope.. :happysad: :| :dunno: i only ear that he had fracture rib & that he got out not so long ago beside that ????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I DON'T KNOW HOW 2 POST PICS YET BUT IF U GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL I CAN SEND U SOME. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 26 2009, 11:09 PM~14892422
> *I DON'T KNOW HOW 2 POST PICS YET BUT IF U GIVE ME YOUR EMAIL I CAN SEND U SOME. :biggrin:
> *


ok i'll pm you that  :biggrin: !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

well good night guys !!!!!!        zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz    zzzzzz


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

what's up LUX brotha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 27 2009, 09:44 PM~14902711
> *what's up LUX brotha
> *


not to mush homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

good night or good morning to all you :biggrin: :wave:          zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good morning ... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

mornin jimbo, mornin guys


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 28 2009, 06:30 AM~14906649
> *mornin jimbo, mornin guys
> *


mornin you guys  mornin big bro  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 28 2009, 06:34 AM~14906655
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hey hey !! i'm still up & runing i got a good 1h1/2 sleep so now i'm ok !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sup Jeffy :wave: gone for a ride??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 28 2009, 12:00 PM~14908320
> * Sup Jeffy :wave: gone for a ride??
> *


well no not today i still have work to do on the d-ice !!!! & you bro wasup twan  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt :biggrin: :cheesy: tgif thank god its friday


----------



## syked1

ttt meeting night


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 29 2009, 04:41 PM~14920477
> *ttt meeting night
> *


  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 30 2009, 02:25 AM~14924438
> *
> *


hi dave !!!! :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO HOW U BEEN?


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys  :wave: :wave: :wave: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

all thing are looking ttt for the new suprises on the D-ICE if any one know a real good paint shop please tell i already have a few but having more to the list would be damm good other surprises will come beside the paint but that 's a other story :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

wasup bro just got home  said good bye to rimo be4 coming home he leaves tomorrow night


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 31 2009, 06:26 PM~14938475
> *wasup bro just got home  said good bye to rimo be4 coming home he leaves tomorrow night
> *


that's if he dont miss is plane again !!!!! :biggrin: lol :rofl: j/k hehehe no but i hope he hase a good trip back this time !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 31 2009, 06:26 PM~14938475
> *wasup bro just got home  said good bye to rimo be4 coming home he leaves tomorrow night
> *


dide you have any news from other paint shop ??? that i could go see ????


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I'M SLICK AS A SNAKE & HARD AS ICE THAT'S WHY THEY CALL ME D-ICEY-J !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:   :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

time to it the bed so good night to you all !!!!         zzzzzzzzzz zzz zzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

BIG things coming up for the D-Ice!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 1 2009, 11:13 PM~14953631
> *BIG things coming up for the D-Ice!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


YEA SIR :yes: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :yes: YOU CAN BET ON THAT LIKE I SAY I'M FULL OF SURPRICES !!!! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

COLD SOLIDE & HARD AS ICE SURPRICES !!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: you will see  ....


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS be on the look out big surprises are coming this way !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up Lux brotha so can u tell us what da surprise is? lol jk. 
can't wait 2 see it.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14961386
> *What's up Lux brotha so can u tell us what da surprise is? lol jk.
> can't wait 2 see it.
> *


just a little tip on it this wil give him (bike) a brand new cool look :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

lol yup


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 08:46 PM~14963248
> *lol yup
> *


THAT'S NO JOKE I'M DEAD SERIOUS IS GOING TO RISE UP FROM THE ICE & TURN IN TO THE SUPREME D-ICEY-J WHENE I'LL BE OVER WHIT IT !!!!! LOL :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 2 2009, 09:31 PM~14963623
> *
> *


HI THERE MR .DAVE WASUP !!!!!! :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

i mad some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist(or can be used to make custom fork support bars, or other parts), will be half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me - 2 pair complete - 1 tight + 1 loose


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 2 2009, 10:12 PM~14964103
> *i mad some cool little twist combo's i am gonna make 2 or maybe 3 or 4 fender braces with these 2 looser twist and 1 or 2 tighter twist(or can be used to make custom fork support bars, or other parts), will be  half raw steel - if anybody is interested in them $$$ PM me - 2 pair complete - 1 tight + 1 loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP REAL COOL GROOVY STUFF MY BOTOXE BROTHA !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

IT'S D GROOVY ICEY-J RISING POUSHING & CHILLING TIME YEA MY BROTHAS !!!!!!!!!!!!   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

LET'S DO IT & GET GROOVY WHIT ME LOL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

& let's boogie !!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2009, 12:09 AM~14965501
> *
> *


hi there bro your payment will be done tomorow at 12.30 by pay pal !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: till thene stay groovy homie <span style=\'color:blue\'>!!!!! </span> :biggrin:  :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14965866
> *hi there bro  your payment  will be done tomorow at 12.30 by pay pal !!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2009, 12:37 AM~14965890
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 3 2009, 06:28 AM~14967383
> *bump
> *


what is it that bump thing aboult homie ???? :dunno: it's all j/k :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: : :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 3 2009, 09:29 AM~14967844
> *
> *



hi there mr.dave !!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY GUYS WASUP !!!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

bro it might not be this weekend when we start the job, she sent me an email they might be out of town this weekend cause its a long weekend coming up, but i went and got a ton of shit for the job, wire brushes and a cutting disc, and masks, ear plugs


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW'S THAT CANADIAN WEATHER? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

sunny and pretty warm at 25 which is equal to about 78 deg.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 3 2009, 05:40 PM~14972316
> *bro it might not be this weekend when we start the job, she sent me an email they might be out of town this weekend cause its a long weekend coming up, but i went and got a ton of shit for the job, wire brushes and a cutting disc, and masks, ear plugs
> *


DAMMMM !!!!!! at lest we still got the job !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI WASUP U GUYS !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 3 2009, 05:40 PM~14972316
> *bro it might not be this weekend when we start the job, she sent me an email they might be out of town this weekend cause its a long weekend coming up, but i went and got a ton of shit for the job, wire brushes and a cutting disc, and masks, ear plugs
> *


 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 3 2009, 06:45 PM~14973018
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW'S THAT CANADIAN WEATHER? :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE WASUP WHIT YOU GLAD TO GOT NEWS FROM YOU !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:  :yes: YEA THAT'S THE GROOVE SO LET'S GET GROOVY !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

& SO LEST'S BOOGIE WHIT THE REAL GROOVY D-ICEY-J !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:25 PM~14654464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WHIT MY HOMIE THE ONE & ONLY JAS!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angerwu99

MTS Converter
M2TS Converter


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by angerwu99_@Sep 4 2009, 08:36 AM~14978685
> *MTS Converter
> M2TS Converter
> *


  ????


----------



## D-ice69

ANY WAY GOOD DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHER IT'S TIME TO RISE & SHINE !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

BREACKING NEWS !!!!!!! D-ICE AS GOT A STEEP UP AND A BRAND NEW LOOK TO SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT 4 THE NEW PIX TO COME LATER & THAT WILL BE REAL GROOVY TRUST ME !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wow: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 4 2009, 09:16 AM~14979142
> *BREACKING NEWS !!!!!!!  D-ICE  AS GOT A  STEEP  UP  AND  A BRAND NEW  LOOK TO SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT 4 THE NEW PIX TO COME LATER &  THAT WILL BE REAL  GROOVY  TRUST ME  !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wow:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *



post those pics puto :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 4 2009, 12:09 PM~14979859
> *post those pics puto :biggrin:
> *


YUP AS SOON AS I CAN BRO !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

what's up brotha, can't wait 2 see the bike new look.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14982392
> *what's up brotha, can't wait 2 see the bike new look.
> *



you will see it soon whenne the i will get real good pix 4 sure homie :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

cant wwait


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 4 2009, 06:38 PM~14983688
> *cant wwait
> *


x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 4 2009, 08:21 PM~14984034
> *x2
> *


 you will see it's somthing else !!!!  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 5 2009, 01:05 AM~14986697
> * you will see  it's somthing else !!!!     :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:* SUP BIG<span style=\'color:blue\'> J</span>*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 5 2009, 03:17 PM~14989352
> *:wave: a few things !!!!! </span>:biggrin: :biggrin:  *


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys idont know i just wake up it was a real nice time we have at abel place dammm rightcongradulation again to sophie & abel !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*WHAT UP LUXURIOUS!!!!*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BIG LUX


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey Jeff here's the pic of the blue anodized nipple http://www.coloradocyclist.com/img/product.../d/dtxczwb2.jpg


----------



## syked1

cool


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 04:04 PM~15004505
> *hey Jeff here's the pic of the blue anodized nipple http://www.coloradocyclist.com/img/product.../d/dtxczwb2.jpg
> *


THX ALOT STEVEN THERE LOOKING REAL GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 6 2009, 07:35 PM~14997738
> *WHAT UP LUXURIOUS!!!!
> *


WASUP JAS !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 7 2009, 03:03 AM~15001268
> *WHAT'S UP BIG LUX
> *


WASUP HOMIE !!!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey the double j lux brother will be in the street for a ride in the down town & try to make a movie :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 7 2009, 04:04 PM~15004505
> *hey Jeff here's the pic of the blue anodized nipple http://www.coloradocyclist.com/img/product.../d/dtxczwb2.jpg
> *


 THX JEFFY !!!!!!!</span>   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

NOW IT'S TIME 2 GET GROOVY & RIDE THE DOWN TOWN !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 8 2009, 05:37 PM~15017269
> *NOW IT'S  TIME  2  GET  GROOVY & RIDE THE DOWN TOWN !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's all good Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 8 2009, 10:53 PM~15020332
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's all good Jeff
> *


 YUP !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

& SOON ARE NEW VIDEO MAY COME OUT !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 9 2009, 12:59 AM~15022371
> *HO YEA & THAT IS GOING TO BE REALLY GROOVY SO SHEEK IT OUT !!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## D-ice69

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEEHEHE !!!!!!!!! EVEN MORE SURPRICES TO COME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT THAT IS TOP SECRET !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   TTT


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: uffin: uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 10 2009, 09:59 AM~15036983
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 10 2009, 02:19 PM~15038787
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  WASUP TWAN !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

THE DOUBLE J LUXURIOUS  !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 10 2009, 10:32 PM~15044251
> *yup
> *


HO DAMMM YEA YOU MEEN !!!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

THAT IS SO COOL BRO !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT !!!!!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 10 2009, 08:22 PM~15043443
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   WASUP TWAN !!!!!!!
> *



 Just working on a stem for my bike... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 11 2009, 10:56 AM~15048971
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 11 2009, 11:48 AM~15049417
> *
> *


   :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: WASUP BRO !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 11 2009, 12:31 PM~15049906
> * Just working on a stem for my bike...  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE WAY TO GO BRO !!!!! :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 11 2009, 12:31 PM~15049906
> * Just working on a stem for my bike...  :biggrin:
> *


what kind ...??


----------



## Ant-Wan

Kind of piece that gonna fit with the fork bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 11 2009, 09:41 PM~15055598
> *Kind of piece that gonna fit with the fork bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsdown:   :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:      dammm not cool end of a strat of a ride  :thumbsdown:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 11 2009, 11:04 PM~15056366
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE
> *


 i will explain in a pm homie !!


----------



## D-ice69

SEE YOU ALL TOMOROW :wave: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI THERE FAMILY THE SUN AS RISE & IT'S TIME TO SHINE & RIDE !!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

riding time in a bit


----------



## D-ice69

YUP !!!! & NOW IT'S WAKE UP TIME FOR ME I JUST GOT UP !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HI GUYS WASUP!!!!! WHERE DIDE YOU GO LAST NIGHT WE LOOK & WAITED 4 YOU ??? :wave: :wave: :wave:ANY WAY IT WAS REAL COOL RIDE TTT LUXURIOUS FOR EVER BROTHERS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 14 2009, 01:38 AM~15073170
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: X3


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:  HI ASUP GUYS !!!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 14 2009, 02:38 AM~15073170
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

SO HOW'S DA BIKE COMING ALONG BRO?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 15 2009, 12:46 AM~15083696
> *SO HOW'S DA BIKE COMING ALONG BRO?
> *


preatty good homie !!!!!! ;) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

KEEP YOU EYES ON 4 THE NEW D-ICE !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEA A NICE BED THAT WOULD BE REAL NICE !!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: </span> :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  GO TTT 4 THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

THE ONE & ONLY NEW D-ICE YOU WILL SOON SEE :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!  :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI & GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!!!  :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP STILL UP LIKE ALWAY'S !!!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY !!! THERE WILL BE ONE REAL BAD ASS BIKE HERE TO!!!! IN NOT TO LONG !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

& A GOOD DAY TO YOU ALL !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 15 2009, 11:17 PM~15094020
> *KEEP YOU EYES ON 4 THE NEW  D-ICE  !!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: WHEN ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO SHOW UP BRO???   :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 16 2009, 08:02 AM~15096019
> *:cheesy: WHEN ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO SHOW UP BRO???     :biggrin:
> *


HEHEHEHEHE YOU WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HEY !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DONT TELL ME NO I KNOW YOU DO HEHEHEHE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

BESIDE THAT WASUP FAMILY !!!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 16 2009, 10:49 AM~15097056
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>YESS *


----------



## Ant-Wan

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>T<span style=\'color:gray\'> * T * T</span></span>*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

GOOD MORNING HOMIE HOW'S THAT BIKE COMING ALONG? TTMFT


----------



## syked1

its back from a lil adventure  now just waiting to re-assemble it this weekend


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 16 2009, 03:19 PM~15099080
> *:biggrin: I will say I KNEW YOU WILL :biggrin: :biggrin: HEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!</span>*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 18 2009, 04:33 PM~15120516
> *I KNEW YOU WILL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!
> *



:biggrin: do you bring it to the show tomorow??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2009, 12:39 PM~15107605
> *its back from a lil adventure  now just waiting to re-assemble it this weekend
> *


NOP BUT I WILL HAVE A FEW LITTLE MORE SURPRICE TO COME REAL SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 18 2009, 05:39 PM~15120564
> *:biggrin: do you bring it to the show tomorow??
> *


Nope we have to put it back together so he can sleep on a bed remember lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2009, 06:05 PM~15120836
> *Nope we have to put it back together so he can sleep on a bed remember lol
> *


 YUP & DAMMMMMMMMM GOD THAT WILL FEEL SO GOOD !!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I JUST GOT SOME REAL GREAT NEWS !!!! BUT THIS WILL HAVE TO WAITE TO HAVE DETAIL HEHEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY LET'S GO TTT BTOTHA'S !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: HEY GUYS LET'S GET GROOVY!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

well good night to alll of my brotha's !!!! hehhehehehehe :wave:                   zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZ ZZ Z ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 19 2009, 05:59 AM~15125299
> *
> *


 :wow: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:  :wave:  WASUP BRO !!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2009, 04:55 PM~13659644
> *This is pix of my bike with them mounted chromed for "Scrape by the Lake" 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2009, 05:27 PM~15127647
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THX HOMIE !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI WASUP FAMILY !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 19 2009, 09:52 PM~15130647
> * THX  HOMIE !!!!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15133832
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey hey wasup guys !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 18 2009, 06:05 PM~15120836
> *Nope we have to put it back together so he can sleep on a bed remember lol
> *


& BIG THX 4 THE HELP 2 BIG BRO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: GO GO 4 D DOUBLE -J-LUXURIOUS BROTHA'S TEAM UP !!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

there's more to come !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

SO KEEP YOUR EYES OPEND HEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!! :ugh: :around:  :wow:  :around: :ugh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL MY EYES ARE STARTING TO GET HEAVY SO I GUESS THIS IS GOOD NIGHT !!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:               ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WASSUP HOMIE HOW U BEEN?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 23 2009, 06:43 PM~15166464
> *WASSUP HOMIE HOW U BEEN?
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:  TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 24 2009, 04:25 PM~15175488
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


HI HOMIE !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 24 2009, 12:46 PM~15175717
> *HI HOMIE !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Supp Bro,how's everything on your side of the hood


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 25 2009, 12:54 AM~15180644
> *Supp Bro,how's everything on your side of the hood
> *


HI BRO THING ARE COMING ALONG VERRY GOOD CAN'T WAITE TO SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT WHIT THE NEW PARTS & THINGS THAT ARE COMING !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:          ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZ Z Z Z ZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span><span style=\'color:blue\'>GOOD NIGHT GUYS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

T T T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 25 2009, 11:08 AM~15183108
> *T T T
> *


THX YOU HOMIE !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

DAMN I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 26 2009, 11:11 PM~15195551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:  real good pics thx bro !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 26 2009, 11:18 PM~15196609
> * :wow:  :wow:   real good pics thx bro !!!!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


some are not that good but I was drunk as hell hahaa :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

nice pix


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 26 2009, 07:11 PM~15195551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0 THATS SOME DETAIL....SICK BIKE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTMFT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Sep 28 2009, 01:40 AM~15204001-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW  :0 THATS SOME DETAIL....SICK BIKE!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THX HOMIE !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 28 2009, 07:06 PM~15210464
> *TTMFT
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL GOOD NIGHT GUYS !!!!!


----------



## syked1

new video


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2009, 07:05 AM~15216046
> *new video
> *


I JUST SAW IT DUDE !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 26 2009, 11:11 PM~15195551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2009, 08:55 PM~13659644
> *This is pix of my bike with them mounted chromed for "Scrape by the Lake" 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow what a change in 1 year & still not finish !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp LOC :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 30 2009, 06:46 PM~15231495
> *Supp LOC :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 1 2009, 02:59 AM~15236744
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 1 2009, 02:59 AM~15236744
> *TTMFT  :biggrin:
> *


yup you can say that again homie !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING FAMILY !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hi there friend, so how many minutes of sleep did we get tonight lol? I checked the paper and the computer i saw was there, but it wasnt as good of a deal as the other ones so thats why i neveer called at lunch.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15242926
> *hi there friend, so how many minutes of sleep did we get tonight lol? I checked the paper and the computer i saw was there, but it wasnt as good of a deal as the other ones so thats why i neveer called at lunch.
> *


THAT'S OK BRO I WOULD NOT HAVE HEARD IT EVEN IF YOU DIDE CALL I WHENT TO BED AROUND 7.45 OR 8.00 AM SO I WAS I A REAL DEEP SLEEP !!!!!! LOLOLOLLOLOL  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS RISE & SHINE !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HO WELL IT'S MAYBE TIME TO GO TO BED ????? MAYBE ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hi guys !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 3 2009, 03:30 AM~15255709
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BROTHA HOW U BEEN? HOW'S YOUR LITTLE GIRL?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 4 2009, 12:51 PM~15263436
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA HOW U BEEN? HOW'S YOUR LITTLE GIRL?
> *


 she,s doing fine thx you !!! :biggrin: for my self it,s looking real good homie  !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hi guys !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 5 2009, 01:27 AM~15269549
> *HEY GUYS !!!!!   :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up homie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 6 2009, 12:47 AM~15278712
> *What up homie
> *


dammm i just saw the new parts for the trike they are real sick as hell !!!!  :worship: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 6 2009, 05:20 PM~15286463
> *dammm i just saw the new parts for the trike they are real sick as hell !!!!  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


They're tight huh!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 6 2009, 09:59 PM~15286925
> *They're tight huh!! :biggrin:
> *


yup you can say that bro dammm they are tight !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5:  new surprice parts in coming !!!!!  :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP SHECK IT OUT IT,S COMING & GOOD MORNING TO ALL THE FAMILY FROM D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 2 2009, 09:25 PM~14654464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorit pic !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 7 2009, 06:16 AM~15290429
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## syked1

hi guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 7 2009, 06:30 PM~15295362
> *hi guys
> *


hi bro wasup !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family & brothers !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

ho yeah !!! 1801


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 7 2009, 08:45 PM~15297665
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up bro!?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 7 2009, 10:45 PM~15297665
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WASUP !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 7 2009, 11:56 PM~15298456
> *whats up bro!?
> *


I,M SOLIDE AS ICE & YOU DIDE NOT SEE NOTHING !!!! so sheck it out bro !!!! got more surprice thene you could ever think in my bag !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  so keep on the look out !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 24 2009, 04:01 PM~14571642
> *:biggrin: This is for you D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIC FROM SCRAPE BY THE LAKE 2009 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: AND THAT,S NOTHING MORE TO COME !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family & brothers !!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BROTHA WHAT U UP TO, HOW'S YOUR BIKE? U SHOULD COME 2 LRM SHOW IN PHOENIX ON MARCH.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 8 2009, 05:44 PM~15304649
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA WHAT U UP TO, HOW'S YOUR BIKE? U SHOULD COME 2 LRM SHOW IN PHOENIX ON MARCH.
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 8 2009, 05:44 PM~15304649
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA WHAT U UP TO, HOW'S YOUR BIKE? U SHOULD COME 2 LRM SHOW IN PHOENIX ON MARCH.
> *


the bike is coming along nice !!! 4 the show you know $$ thats the trouble anyway before thinking going on trip i got finish !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: wasup guys !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTMFT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP MY LUX BROTHA I WAS ABLE 2 LOOK AT YOUR VIDEOS ON YOU TUBE AND THEY WERE BAD AZZ


----------



## syked1

cool thx dude


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THE RAPPERS WERE TIGHT ALSO.


----------



## syked1

yeah, i think theres a couple in french just cause they dont cancel them for the new copyright thing, but prtetty tight shit none the less


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 12 2009, 04:25 PM~15333064
> *THE RAPPERS WERE TIGHT ALSO.
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 12 2009, 04:31 PM~15333116
> *yeah, i think theres a couple in french just cause they dont cancel them for the new copyright thing, but prtetty tight shit none the less
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 11 2009, 11:07 PM~15328003
> *WHAT'S UP MY LUX BROTHA I WAS ABLE 2 LOOK AT YOUR VIDEOS ON YOU TUBE AND THEY WERE BAD AZZ
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 10:25 AM~14441985
> *To the top for the D-ICE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 14 2009, 12:57 AM~15350041
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: hi bro !!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 13 2009, 10:24 PM~15350288
> *:wave:  :wave: hi bro  !!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 14 2009, 02:54 AM~15351035
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 14 2009, 02:56 AM~15351042
> *:0
> *


YUP !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOON WHIT SOME NEW STUFF ON IT TO !!!  :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

time to go to bed for me later guys  :wave: :wave:          ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 14 2009, 02:57 AM~15351046
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT 4 THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! :wave: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

THE D-ICE WILL ALWAY'S RULE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: no way i'm just fooling around i'm to humble to really belive stuff like that hehehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

FOR A FACT THE D-ICE WILL ALWAY'S BE FULL OF SURPRICE FOR SURE HEHEHEHE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP ALWAY'S ACT BEFORE YOU TALK BECOSE TALK IS CHEAP !!!.. :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

well it will be time for my favorit tv show soon the a-team lolololololololol !!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: & don you take me for a fool or i will roll on you whit the a-team van fool !!!! lololololololololol  :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

SEE YOU GUYS SOON !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS WASUP !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up luxurious family well its getting cold over here nothing to do 

whats up d-ice next year im coming back with a chain just for you lol take care homies


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 15 2009, 09:05 PM~15370357
> *whats up luxurious family well its getting cold over here nothing to do
> 
> whats up d-ice next year im coming back with a chain just for you lol take care homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: good me to but whit more new thing to show up !!!! take care homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J is alway's full of surprices !!!!!!  :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY GUYS WASUP !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 15 2009, 08:05 PM~15370357
> *whats up luxurious family well its getting cold over here nothing to do
> 
> whats up d-ice next year im coming back with a chain just for you lol take care homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*chain bike without a chain!! *:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

hi dtwist :wave: wasup guys !!!! :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION+Oct 15 2009, 08:05 PM~15370357-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up luxurious family well its getting cold over here nothing to do
> 
> whats up d-ice next year im coming back with a chain just for you lol take care homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Oct 17 2009, 08:19 PM~15389182
> *chain bike without a chain!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


holly shit i just have see this :biggrin: it was volunteer or not? :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 18 2009, 10:15 PM~15395101
> *holly shit i just have see this  :biggrin:  it was volunteer or not? :0
> *


your kiding right ??!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT


----------



## PurpleLicious

no pics of your new stuff bro?


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15405221
> *no pics of your new stuff bro?
> *


it will come in do time trust me !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 20 2009, 12:32 AM~15408450
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


HI :wave: :wave: HOMIE WASUP ?!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 19 2009, 08:32 PM~15405181
> *TTT
> *


hi homie !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

4 the D-ICE :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

can i show them the k-o?


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 20 2009, 02:25 PM~15414950
> *WASUP GUYS !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Supp LOC


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 20 2009, 10:00 PM~15416937
> *:biggrin: Supp LOC
> *


waiting for new parts some from dtwist and other from ccf costom :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP BROTHERS !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 20 2009, 07:51 PM~15415628
> *can i show them the k-o?
> *


 what one are you talking aboult bro ?????  :biggrin: :biggrin:  uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2009, 05:31 AM~15420759
> *waiting for new parts some from dtwist and other from ccf costom :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 Can't wait to see :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 21 2009, 08:31 AM~15420759
> *waiting for new parts some from dtwist and other from ccf costom :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 21 2009, 01:21 PM~15422381
> *:0 Can't wait to see :0  :cheesy:
> *


THX !!!! :biggrin: i will sent you pics whene i will have the parts bro !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 21 2009, 01:26 PM~15422434
> *
> *


THX & i got to say that i'm really pride to say that i'm working whit the 1 & only dtwist & the ttt shop of ccf costom  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GO GO !!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J D-1 THAT IS FULL OF SURPRICES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

can be sure of that !!!! :yes: :yes: I'M ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRICE !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEAH !!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

i mean the K-O we just finished cadding ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 21 2009, 06:52 PM~15425584
> *i mean the K-O we just finished cadding ?
> *


NO THERE ARE COPIE CAT AROUND :no: :biggrin: :no: THEY WILL SEE IT IN DO TIME !!!!WHIT ALL THE EFECT OF SURPRICE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

THE SURPRICES IS IN COMING !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 22 2009, 06:18 AM~15431714
> *
> *


HI BROTHER !!!!!!   :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY MAGIC YOU WILL NEED MORE THENE A SIMPLE ABRACADABRA TO = WHAT IS COMING IN THE LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB !!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

FOR SURE !!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

THERE IS MORE BUT WHAT ???? YOU WILL SEE IT IN DO TIME !!!!! IT'S GOING TO FROZ YOU ON THE SPOT THAT'S FOR SURE !!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 22 2009, 02:16 PM~15434570
> *:wave:
> *


HI :wave: :wave: EDDIE :wave: :wave: WASUP HOMIE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

PEACE OUT !!!!!   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J is the surprice maker !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: Been a while I don't say that


T <span style=\'color:gray\'>* T <span style=\'color:gray\'>* T 4 D * ICE</span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

HEHEHE LIKE THE NEW WAY TO SAY IT CAN'T WAITE TO SHOW WHAT I GOT IN COMING !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

SOON I HOPE !!!!!  :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2009, 04:46 PM~15436431
> *SOON I HOPE !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



we wish too


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 22 2009, 05:49 PM~15436449
> *we wish too
> *


:biggrin: HEHEHEHE YEAH I KNOW YOU DO JUST LIKE ME BELIVE ME ON THAT !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2009, 05:13 AM~15431638
> *NO THERE ARE COPIE CAT AROUND  :no:  :biggrin:  :no: THEY WILL SEE IT IN DO TIME !!!!WHIT ALL THE EFECT OF SURPRICE !!!!
> *


why in the world would anyone copy your thing? first off they need Autocad to totally redraw it, second its personalized so much for you that its impossible some1 is stupid enough to copy that and if they did they would get clowned pretty quick


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2009, 06:46 PM~15436957
> *why in the world would anyone copy your thing? first off they need Autocad to totally redraw it, second its personalized so much for you that its impossible some1 is stupid enough to copy that and if they did they would get clowned pretty quick
> *



WELL YOU GOT GOOD POINTS IN THERE HMMMMMMM ?????? MAYBE HMMMMMM ????????WELL OK  :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ok new conti-kit knock-off


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2009, 07:37 PM~15437496
> *ok new conti-kit knock-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HEY HEY SO WHAT ABOULT THAT HEY !!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2009, 06:37 PM~15437496
> *ok new conti-kit knock-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good J. keep it up


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 22 2009, 08:11 PM~15437891
> *lookin good J.  keep it up
> *


THX DANNY !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2009, 04:37 PM~15437496
> *ok new conti-kit knock-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 22 2009, 08:49 PM~15438183
> *
> *


THX HOMIE !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

NEW STUFF UP THERE for you to see !!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2009, 07:37 PM~15437496
> *ok new conti-kit knock-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THX BIG BRO FOR YOUR HELP ON MAKING MY DRAWING COME TO LIFE !!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

HO MY GOD !!!! YEAH THAT'S 1 MORE GOOD NEWS I JUST GOT FROM THE #1 DTWIST !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 22 2009, 11:38 PM~15440787
> *HO MY GOD !!!! YEAH THAT'S 1 MORE GOOD NEWS I JUST GOT FROM  THE #1 DTWIST !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*so you like the drawing??* :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*Don't post any pics until it all done!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 23 2009, 12:40 AM~15440799
> *so you like the drawing??  :biggrin:
> *


YUP !!!!but i dide not like it i love it !!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 23 2009, 12:45 AM~15440844
> *Don't post any pics until it all done!
> *


YOU CAN BE SURE OF THAT'S ONE OF MY FEW SURPRICES HEHEHEHE !!!!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

to see the new part go to other page :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL IT'S TIME TO GO TO BED GOOD NIGHT BROTHERS !!!! :wave: :wave:         ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ zZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 22 2009, 09:45 PM~15440844
> *Don't post any pics until it all done!
> *


we want pics we want pics lol :banghead:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 23 2009, 04:00 PM~15446564
> *we want pics we want pics lol :banghead:
> *


me it go somthing like this i wante more more & more lolololololololol :banghead: wasup homie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 23 2009, 02:11 PM~15445599
> *:biggrin:
> *


WASUP HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

no but really there will be some pics !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: TTT & NOTHING LESS !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT GUYS !!!!!            ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

see you in a few minutes


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2009, 03:37 PM~15437496
> *ok new conti-kit knock-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 24 2009, 04:14 PM~15454836
> *nICE!! :biggrin:
> *


THX YOU BRO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 23 2009, 01:52 PM~15447648
> *What <span style=\'color:red\'>it do homie* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 25 2009, 01:55 AM~15458105
> * NOW I'M JUST LOOKING AROUND SAYING HI & CHILLING HOMIE
> AND WORKING ON NEW PARTS TO COME !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:</span> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

THX FOR THE PICS DAVE !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

HI WASUP GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 26 2009, 04:25 PM~15471292
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Sweettt pics :thumbsup: Nice to see D*ICE Chilling in the heat :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 26 2009, 05:53 PM~15471568
> * Sweettt pics :thumbsup: Nice to see D*ICE Chilling in the heat :biggrin:
> *


dide you check on page 64 there are some new stuff !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 26 2009, 05:49 PM~15472260
> *dide you check on page 64 there are some new stuff !!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:

gonna be nice bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2009, 07:01 PM~15495441
> *:yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup:
> 
> gonna be nice bro
> *


THX BRO !!!!!! </span> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I'LL SOON POST MORE PICS !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Supp LOC :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 28 2009, 10:50 PM~15497796
> *Supp LOC :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOULT YOU ??? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J IS ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRICES !!!!! :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

ALWAYS TO THE TOP !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT & NOTHING LESS !!!! :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZ !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: </span>


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT !!!! :wave: :wave:         zzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzz zzzzz !!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 28 2009, 07:01 PM~15497913
> *WHAT ABOULT YOU ??? :biggrin:
> *


Right here @ work getting paid to be on lay it low :0 :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 30 2009, 02:26 PM~15514775
> *Right here @ work getting paid to be on lay it low :0  :roflmao:
> *


:0


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:4 D luxurious family unity !!!   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 30 2009, 11:20 AM~15515228
> *:0
> *


J/K HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: I WAS REAL BUSY @ WORK TODAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Happy Halloween!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 31 2009, 04:45 AM~15520564
> *J/K HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WAS REAL BUSY @ WORK TODAY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 31 2009, 02:33 PM~15522428
> *Happy Halloween!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY HALLOWEN TO YOU TO HOMIE !!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

happy halloween guys :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 31 2009, 05:10 PM~15523354
> *happy halloween guys :wave:
> *


THX YOU BRO !!!! :biggrin: houhhahahahaha !!!!!!happy halloween wuahahahahaha !!!!!!!  :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WOOHAHAHEHEHAHEHA !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :burn: :burn:  :burn:   :ugh:  :burn: :burn:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 31 2009, 10:56 PM~15525324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY HALLOWEEN YOU TO HOMIE !!!!! :biggrin: :burn:  :burn:  :burn: :burn: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WELL GOOD NIGHT OR GOOD MORNING WHAT EVER I'M GOING TO BED NOW !!!! 
LATER BROTHERS !!!! :biggrin:  :wave:        
ZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD DAY BROTHERS !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 1 2009, 10:08 PM~15531159
> *What's up big dogg :biggrin:
> *


the same thing working on new parts to do for my bike & chilling around homie !!!!!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
DAMMMM 38 SO SOON !!!!!! i dont feel LIKE IF I'M
THAT AGE ??? SO WHAT TIME TO HAVE SOME FUN !!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 2 2009, 10:13 AM~15535271
> *THX ABEL !!!!</span> :biggrin:   :nicoderm: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
 WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Happy B-Day..... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 2 2009, 12:36 PM~15536219
> *Happy B-Day..... :biggrin:
> *


thx  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

A big happy birthday to Jeffyyyy jeff the one and only D-icey-J 69er


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

happy bday jeffy jeff!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Happy Birthday Jeffy Jeff :biggrin: Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## OGDinoe1

*Happy Birthday homie, From Neu Exposure So.Cal.*  :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2009, 08:56 PM~15541162
> *happy bday jeffy jeff!! :biggrin:
> *


thx danny !!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 2 2009, 08:53 PM~15541121
> *A big happy birthday to Jeffyyyy jeff the one and only D-icey-J 69er
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 2 2009, 09:00 PM~15541216
> *Happy Birthday Jeffy Jeff  :biggrin: Congratulations :thumbsup:
> *


THX TWAN !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 3 2009, 12:12 AM~15543696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx homie !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 3 2009, 01:21 AM~15544595
> *Happy Birthday homie, From Neu Exposure So.Cal.</span>   :wave:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>THX YOU GUYS !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 2 2009, 09:56 PM~15545082
> *THX YOU GUYS !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## ATL LOW LOW

Happy BIRFDAY!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 3 2009, 03:50 PM~15549734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
DAMMMMMMM RIGHT HOMIE !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by ATL LOW LOW_@Nov 3 2009, 04:02 PM~15549807
> *Happy BIRFDAY!
> *


THX !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI WASUP GUYS !!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 3 2009, 02:50 PM~15549734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 OohwEE!!! Sounds good but looks better :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 4 2009, 04:32 PM~15561337
> * OohwEE!!! Sounds good but looks better :thumbsup:
> *


lololololol hi twan wasup !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave:  
HI GUYS !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 4 2009, 07:33 PM~15562861
> *:wave: :h5:
> *


HI BIG BRO WASUP !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 09:18 PM~15563905
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

I'M ON THE MOVE FOR THE NEXT GREAT THING TO COME :biggrin:  !!!!! NEW SURPRICES PARTS ARE IN THERE WAY TO BE MADE & OTHERS FINISH :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :h5:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT GUYS !!!!! :biggrin: :wave:         zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Good Morning Guy's.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 4 2009, 05:04 PM~15562172
> *lololololol hi twan wasup !!!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



 I'm on my way for a new seat


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 5 2009, 07:17 AM~15568224
> *Good Morning Guy's.. :biggrin:
> *


HI BRO !!!!!! 
:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 5 2009, 11:54 AM~15569401
> * I'm on my way for a new seat
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:  good twan go for it all way ttt!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 5 2009, 09:22 PM~15578303
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 6 2009, 03:43 PM~15583508
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
RIDING ,GROOVING & CHILLING !!!!!!  :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 7 2009, 04:50 AM~15589842
> *
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

JC's welding, CAD design, and CNC cutting

Laser Cutting services Price list

All prices in USA dollars - except locals & other CDN's pay in $ CDN & LUX bro's get 5% off: 

1x 3/16" set handle bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" knock-offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless steel mirrors: $50 / pair

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced - I still need to get a price on this.

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US if all parts shipped in a single shipment.

Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finally finished










fender brace


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HO RIGHT THING ARE REALLY MOVING NOW I JUST GOT SOME GREAT NEWS FROM THE 1 & ONLY MASTER OF TWIST MR DTWIST HIM SELF !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :h5: :wow: :wow:  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15599130
> *HO RIGHT THING ARE REALLY MOVING NOW I JUST GOT SOME GREAT  NEWS FROM THE 1 & ONLY MASTER OF TWIST  MR DTWIST HIM SELF !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :wow:  :wow:    :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15599130
> *HO RIGHT THING ARE REALLY MOVING NOW I JUST GOT SOME GREAT  NEWS FROM THE 1 & ONLY MASTER OF TWIST  MR DTWIST HIM SELF !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :wow:  :wow:    :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 8 2009, 05:23 PM~15599180
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 8 2009, 06:07 PM~15599453
> *
> *


  :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY TTT !!!!!  :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ho yeah you will see the news parts soon on here & on dtwist site !!!! :h5: :yes:  :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :h5: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  it's going to be freaking twisted time real soon !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT  :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

IT WILL SOON BE DTWISTING TIME !!!!!! 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 9 2009, 09:01 AM~15605499
> *IT WILL SOON BE DTWISTING  TIME !!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Soon, very soon!! I'll send you the pics first then I'll post them up in this topic, and then in mine.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 9 2009, 11:01 AM~15605752
> *Soon, very soon!! I'll send you the pics first then I'll post them up in this topic, and then in mine.
> *


TTT !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

ALL RIGHT can wait to see dtwisted way it's going to turn up in to !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

JUST GOT SOME MORE GREAT NEWS FROM THE GREAT & ONLY 1 MR DTWIST & IT LOOK DAMMMMMM GOOD !!!!!!  :h5: :yes: :yes: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 9 2009, 11:16 PM~15614906
> *D <span style=\'color:gray\'>* ICE</span> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Post PICS already dam it!!! Hehe what's up bro how u been? Can't wait 2 see ur bike


----------



## syked1

here you go lol but its not the same one lol

new conti kit knock-off

From Jeffs idea to the cad:









To Cut:


































JC's Welding, and CNC cutting


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2009, 08:21 PM~15624918
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:      yeah, I saw some little parts of the new ''something'' another <span style='font-family:Times'>YUP ALL THE WAY TTT !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 10 2009, 10:53 PM~15627004
> *Post PICS already dam it!!! Hehe what's up bro how u been? Can't wait 2 see ur bike
> *


THX HOMIE !!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15627391
> *here you go lol but its not the same one lol
> 
> new conti kit knock-off
> 
> From Jeffs idea to the cad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC's Welding, and CNC cutting
> *


 :0 NICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 11 2009, 02:49 PM~15633693
> *:0 NICE :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THX HOMIE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  T T T !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt to the first customer of JC's Welding & CNC cutting - laser cutting services for the new conti kit Knock-Off .


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15636806
> *ttt to the first customer of JC's Welding & CNC cutting - laser cutting services for the new conti kit Knock-Off .
> *


THX YOU BUDDY !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15627391
> *here you go lol but its not the same one lol
> 
> new conti kit knock-off
> 
> From Jeffs idea to the cad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC's Welding, and CNC cutting
> *



sick!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 12 2009, 12:22 AM~15639363
> *sick!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THX YOU BRO !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

hi abel


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2009, 01:42 AM~15640348
> *hi abel
> *


abel where ????  :ugh: :dunno: ????? lolololool j/k


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 12 2009, 07:21 PM~15647392
> *:wave: ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
wasup bro !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T T T  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:  T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T T T !!!  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Any pics yet?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 14 2009, 12:40 AM~15660619
> *Any pics yet?
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :no: NOT YET !!!  but in some time yup !!!!DAMMM i just show you some new part :biggrin: :biggrin: +i cant show what i dont have now  :biggrin:  but soon you will see more   :biggrin: whene ??? but some day 
 :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:  :cheesy: T T T !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Hell Yeah homie putting work


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 14 2009, 03:39 AM~15661959
> *Hell Yeah homie putting work
> *


yup work in puting togeter the best looking bike i can do !!!! </span> :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
<span style=\'color:blue\'>wasup whit you homie !?? :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Just here trying 2 get rid of some stuff I don't need so I can start on my bike. Syke 1 does some real nice work.  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 14 2009, 08:46 AM~15662459
> *Just here trying 2 get rid of some stuff I don't need so I can start on my bike. Syke 1 does some real nice work.   :biggrin:
> *


YUP !!! :yes: :yes: I TOLD YOU HE DIDE :biggrin: HOMIE + HE'S MY BEST BUDDY !!!!   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: thx guys


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 14 2009, 05:06 PM~15664926
> *:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: thx guys
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## syked1

hey hey its the Icey 1


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 15 2009, 05:24 PM~15671820
> *hey hey its the Icey 1
> *


YUP THAT'S ME !!!!!  :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

THE 1 & ONLY ICEY-J !!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 15 2009, 09:05 PM~15673105
> *
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:   
T T T 4 THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!!!  :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

SO STAY ON D-ICE !!!! 
CUZ IS ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRICE !!!!!  :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY & BROTHERS !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## syked1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, DOUGHBOY1117


:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 16 2009, 10:56 PM~15684707
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP LUXOURIOUS FAMILY & HOMIES !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Whats up bro, hows it going? 

Some shameless advertising sorry 

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers pay in $ CDN

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2009, 11:36 AM~15701647
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: What's up Jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 18 2009, 02:32 PM~15703289
> *:wave: What's up Jeffy
> *


HEY TWAN :biggrin: !!! WELL NOT TO MUCH I'M WORKING ON AUTO CAD FOR SOME NEW IDEAS & DESING + I'M GETHING READY FOR THE NEW SNOWBOARD SESSON TO 
MAKE SOME MORE $$$$ & HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SAME TIME :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 18 2009, 01:38 PM~15703375
> *HEY TWAN  :biggrin: !!! WELL NOT TO MUCH  I'M WORKING ON AUTO CAD FOR SOME NEW IDEAS  & DESING + I'M GETHING READY  FOR  THE NEW SNOWBOARD SESSON TO
> MAKE SOME MORE  $$$$ & HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SAME TIME  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:</span>
> *




Gonna be soooo Swee<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT!!! Wich you a lot of natural snow :thumsbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 18 2009, 02:57 PM~15703605
> *Gonna be soooo SweeTTT!!! Wich you a lot of natural snow :thumsbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


at the north st-sauveur is always the first to open 
we only have 3 trail now but it's better thene nothing it's normaly in mid novenber that they open so it'S coming FAST !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
+ IT WILL GIVE ME MORE TIME TO THINK & MAKE SOME NEW SUPRICES ON MY AUTO CAD PROGRAME :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

T T T !!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 18 2009, 05:45 PM~15705698
> *at the north st-sauveur is always the first to open
> we only have 3 trail now but it's better thene nothing it's normaly in mid novenber that they open  so it'S coming  FAST !!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> + IT WILL  GIVE ME MORE TIME TO THINK &  MAKE  SOME  NEW SUPRICES ON MY  AUTO CAD PROGRAME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



That's COOL<!!!  That's official that you have some ideas for D * ICE when you ''riding'' on ''X,000 000, 000 000, 000 000'' of he's little cuzins


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 18 2009, 07:26 PM~15706175
> *That's COOL<!!!   That's official that you have some ideas for D * ICE when you ''riding'' on ''X,000 000, 000 000, 000 000'' of he's little cuzins
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: 
JUST LOOK & YOU WILL SEE !!! D-ICEY-J IS ALWAY'S FULL OF SURPRICE !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
AND HAVE A GOOD DAY BROTHER !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING FAMILY & BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

up, up, and away


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 19 2009, 12:23 PM~15713474
> *T T T :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 19 2009, 06:39 PM~15717160
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15717557
> *up, up, and away
> *


YUP YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BROTHA !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

T T T !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

What up LOC :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 20 2009, 12:36 AM~15721587
> *What up LOC :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING TO ALL BROTHERS & A GREAT DAY TO ALL !!!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro how's the weather up there? I HATE the cold :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 20 2009, 12:26 PM~15725665
> *What's up bro how's the weather up there? I HATE the cold :angry:
> *



  verry wet !!! :thumbsdown: rain!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D Twist

*Those last parts from Jas are on there way to my house, so I should have some more pics for you soon!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2009, 02:58 PM~15737763
> *Those last parts from Jas are on there way to my house, so I should have some more pics for you soon!!
> *


THAT'S SUPER GREAT NEWS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THOSE PIC !!!!!  
:yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 21 2009, 02:05 PM~15737802
> *THAT'S SUPER  GREAT NEWS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE  THOSE PIC !!!!!
> :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


*It won't be this weekend big UFC party tonight, but I plan on having it done by next weekend or sooner!* :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

nice


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2009, 03:10 PM~15737838
> *It won't be this weekend big UFC party tonight, but I plan on having it done by next weekend or sooner!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 22 2009, 10:57 PM~15748194
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
WASUP HOMIE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!    :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 23 2009, 04:31 PM~15755576
> *  :biggrin:
> *


HI HOMIE :biggrin: :wave: WASUP ! !!


----------



## syked1

hey buddy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2009, 07:47 PM~15757625
> *hey buddy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI BIG BRO !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WASSUP BRO HEY HOW'S YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 24 2009, 06:39 AM~15764294
> *WASSUP BRO HEY HOW'S YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG?
> *


REAL GOOD HOMIE REAL GOOD !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2009, 10:36 PM~15771456
> *:wave:
> *


HEY HEY WASUP BIG BRO !!!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T T T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
D-ICEY-J D 1 THAT'S FULL OF SURPRICE REAL LUXURIOUS ONE !!!! WHIT THE HELP OF MY BIG BRO & GRAND MASTER OF TWIST DTWIST ,CCF CUSTOMS, JUSTDEEZ , AND MY FAMILY BROTHERS TO ,+ A FEW OTHERS I WILL SOON FINISH MY DREAM BIKE SO THX TO THOSE PERSONS HOW HELP ME IN DOING SO !!!!!
NOW JUST WAITE TO SEE WHAT D-ICEY-J AS IN COMING FOR YOU SOON !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTMFT HOMIE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 25 2009, 06:03 AM~15775646
> *TTMFT HOMIE
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE !!!!
:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTMFT ALL THE WAY !!!!!! 
:h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
LUX ALL THE WAY T T T !!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 26 2009, 07:33 PM~15791983
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:
HI BIG BRO !!!!!!!!


----------



## nelsonsith

Wuss up Homie Jeff! We havent talked much, but lookin' forward to it.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 27 2009, 12:47 AM~15794323
> *Wuss up Homie Jeff! We havent talked much, but lookin' forward to it.
> *


LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW IS EVERYTHING OVER IN CANADA? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 27 2009, 01:15 AM~15794565
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW IS EVERYTHING OVER IN CANADA? :biggrin:
> *



LOOKING GOOD IT WILL BE CHRISTMAS SOON AND FOR USE CANADIEN IT'S TIME TO WORK ON ARE BIKE TO :biggrin:  :yes: !!!! WHAT ABOULT YOU HOMIE HOW IS EVERYTHING OVER IN THE GOOD OLD USA ????    :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :yes: :yes: 
HAPPY THAKSGIVING TO ALL !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
T T T !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:             
GOOD NIGHT EVRYONE  ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZ !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY IS D WAY 2 ALWAY'S GET STRONGER BROTHERS !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist

*Sup Jeff, the seat is all done! :biggrin: Just need to clean it up and take some pics.*


----------



## syked1

awsome he is comin over right now so just send em my way


----------



## D Twist




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 07:44 PM~15801099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice where's the rest of it :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*Here is the latest edition to the D-Ice bike! *


----------



## D Twist




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 07:56 PM~15801205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie look's sick


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 08:56 PM~15801205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hooooo-lleeeeee shit!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15801714
> *hooooo-lleeeeee shit!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15801205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One crazy ass part right there!!!! DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15801205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15801205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 
omfg im speachless that piece is fucking crazy!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 10:53 PM~15801179
> * :yes: :yes: THX BIG TIME 2 D MASTER OF TWIST DTWIST </span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2009, 11:54 PM~15801714
> *hooooo-lleeeeee shit!!!!   :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

Most probably the craziest seat ive ever seen! Props to the man who twistes and to the man who put all hid efforts into creating this sick ass bike: Homie Jeff!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2009, 10:56 PM~15801205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I TOLD YOU GUYS THAT D-ICEY-J WAS ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRICE THERE'S MORE IN COMING THIS IS JUST 1 OF THEM  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
THX ALL YOU GUYS FOR THE NICE COMENTS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Nov 28 2009, 02:21 AM~15803112
> *Most probably the craziest seat ive ever seen! Props to the man who twistes and to the man who put all hid efforts into creating this sick ass bike: Homie Jeff!
> *


THX YOU NELSON !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Nov 28 2009, 01:08 AM~15802551
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> omfg im speachless that piece is fucking crazy!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THX BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 28 2009, 12:50 AM~15802304
> *One crazy ass part right there!!!! DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


BUT DON'T WORRY THERE IS STILL A LOT MORE COMING !!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 28 2009, 01:06 AM~15802515
> *
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 THX BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

I'M SO HAPPY DAMMMMMMM SPEACHLESS !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY ??? DAMMMMMMMM !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

*SUPP LOC* :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 28 2009, 03:38 AM~15803639
> * WELL I'M STARTING TO TURN REAL LOCO J/K DO YOU LIKE MY NEW SEAT HOMIE !! </span> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:*


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DAM BRO THAT SEAT IS FUCKEN BAD ASS!!!!!! CAN I HAVE IT FOR CHRISTMAS???   :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT BIKE NEEDS TO SHOW IN VEGAS BRO. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 28 2009, 05:07 AM~15804023
> *DAM BRO THAT SEAT IS FUCKEN BAD ASS!!!!!! CAN I HAVE IT FOR CHRISTMAS???     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THAT BIKE NEEDS TO SHOW IN VEGAS BRO. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE.
> *


YOU WILL YOU WILL & THERE'S MORE TO COME TRUST ME !!!! :biggrin:     :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:   :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 28 2009, 12:59 AM~15802974
> *      :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :yes:  :yes: THX  BIG TIME 2  D  MASTER  OF TWIST  DTWIST     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Glad you are happy with it, I know I am!! *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 28 2009, 08:16 AM~15804250
> *Glad you are happy with it, I know I am!!
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 28 2009, 11:45 AM~15804678
> *
> *


  :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY T T T LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!! :biggrin:   :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

IT'S CHIL<span style=\'color:green\'>LING TIME <span style=\'color:blue\'>!!<span style=\'color:green\'>!!</span></span>     </span>  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 28 2009, 01:35 AM~15803205
> *BUT  DON'T  WORRY  THERE  IS STILL A  LOT  MORE  COMING  !!!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


right on Jeffy...This D-Ice bike is one crazy ass bike!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 28 2009, 06:44 PM~15806866
> *right on Jeffy...This D-Ice bike is one crazy ass bike!!!!!!!
> *


 THX DAVE BUT WAIT TILL IT'S ALL FINISH !!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:    :nicoderm: 
:yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DAM HOW MUCH LONGER DO WE HAVE TO WAIT!!?? :angry: :angry: HAHA JK MY CANADIAN BRO. TAKE YOUR TIME THAT BIKE IS GONNA TIGHT. I WONDER WHAT OTHER SURPRISES U HAVE HIDING LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 29 2009, 01:37 AM~15809874
> *DAM HOW MUCH LONGER DO WE HAVE TO WAIT!!?? :angry:  :angry:  HAHA JK MY CANADIAN BRO. TAKE YOUR TIME THAT BIKE IS GONNA TIGHT. I WONDER WHAT OTHER SURPRISES U HAVE HIDING LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hard to know  for sure homie ??? i'm always so full of surpice lol !!!  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

hno: hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 29 2009, 02:24 AM~15810234
> *hno:  hno:
> *


YUP there will be more cuz i,m full of surprice !!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:  LOL !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

IT'S TIME TO SAY :wave: :wave: FOR A LITTLE BIT LOL  SO :wave: :wave: & GOOD NIGHT !!!!!               ZZZZZZZZ ZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!</span>


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZ HUMMMMMM LOWRIDER ZZZZZZZZZ ZZZ !!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 29 2009, 03:25 PM~15812883
> *:wave: :thumbsup:
> *


:wave: :thumbsup: 
HI THERE PARTNER !!!


----------



## D-ice69

WE <span style=\'color:red\'>DIDE IT MTL ALOUETTE ARE THE NEW GRAY CUP CHAMPION !!!!!  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP MY LUX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 30 2009, 03:55 AM~15819511
> *WHAT'S UP MY LUX HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


HI :wave: :wave: 
HOMIE WELL ME & MY BUDDY SYKED1 WATCH THE FOOTBALL GAME TONIGHT & ARE TEAM WON THE CUP !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I THINK I HEARD OF IT. DID U BEAT SASKASHEWAN? I KNOW ITS MISPELLED LOL


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 30 2009, 04:24 AM~15819606
> *I THINK I HEARD OF IT. DID U BEAT SASKASHEWAN? I KNOW ITS MISPELLED LOL
> *


LOL YUP YOU SURE DIDE MISPELLED IT  !!! :biggrin: & WE DIDE WIN !!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!


----------



## D Twist

*Got this bad boy all packed up will be shipping it out tomorrow!* :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

absolutly awsome work


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2009, 07:47 PM~15824831
> *absolutly awsome work
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 30 2009, 05:19 PM~15823485
> *HO YEAH !!  CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT :biggrin: !!!! :thumbsup: THX YOU BRO !!! </span>
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1+Nov 30 2009, 06:47 PM~15824831-->
> 
> 
> 
> absolutly awsome work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thank you Jay!*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Nov 30 2009, 07:04 PM~15824999
> *HO YEAH !!    CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT :biggrin:  !!!!  :thumbsup: THX  YOU BRO  !!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*You are welcome Jeff and thank you!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 30 2009, 08:25 PM~15825185
> *Thank you Jay!
> You are welcome Jeff and thank you!
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:            
GOOD NIGHT GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

uffin: :420: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 1 2009, 06:51 AM~15831010
> *uffin:  :420:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 30 2009, 04:19 PM~15823485
> *You will have the seat in your hands on Dec 2nd Jeff!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 1 2009, 06:11 PM~15835517
> *YESSSSSSS !!!!!!!</span> :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 30 2009, 03:19 PM~15823485
> *Got this bad boy all packed up will be shipping it out tomorrow!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WOW*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 2 2009, 03:25 AM~15842045
> *WOW
> *


THX BRO !!!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
ALL THE WAY T T T !!!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD NIGHT GUYS TOMOROW YOU'LL HAVE NEW PICS OF THE D-ICE BUT WHIT IS NEW SEAT ON :yes: :yes: :yes: BUT FOR NOW I'M OF TO DREAM LAND !!! :biggrin: :wave:               
ZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZ ZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: 
TODAY IS WILL BE D DAY !!!!! 
PICS TO COME AS SOON AS I CAN DURING THE DAY !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 2 2009, 09:02 AM~15843080
> * :h5:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> TODAY IS WILL BE D DAY !!!!!
> PICS TO COME AS SOON AS I CAN DURING THE DAY !!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:biggrin:    

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME MORE OF THIS CREATION


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 2 2009, 10:19 AM~15843158
> *:biggrin:
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME MORE OF THIS CREATION
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SUP TWAN !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

NOW IT'S JUST TO PUT IT ON TO TAKE PICS TO GIVE YOU A TASTE OF WHAT'S COMING !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: 
that's a real great happy day for me D-ICEY-J !!!!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 2 2009, 01:42 PM~15845921
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> that's  a  real  great  happy  day  for  me  D-ICEY-J  !!!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 2 2009, 05:14 PM~15847893
> *
> *


 :yes: :h5: :yes: uffin: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

so any updates with the seat on it


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 2 2009, 05:41 PM~15848172
> *so any updates with the seat on it
> *


 I'M puting it on now i'll take some pics later & put them on !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

PICS ARE LOADING ON RIGHT NOW I'LL POST THEM REAL SOON !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

:biggrin:  
thats a SERRRRIOUS seat! cant wait to see that on the bike!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15849180
> *:biggrin:
> thats a SERRRRIOUS seat! cant wait to see that on the bike!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you will as soon as the pics downloading is finish :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15849180
> *:biggrin:
> thats a SERRRRIOUS seat! cant wait to see that on the bike!
> *


& what aboult you homie what's new whit you ??? :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## nelsonsith

How you doing Homie Jeff?!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by nelsonsith_@Dec 3 2009, 12:38 AM~15854034
> *How you doing Homie Jeff?!
> *


GOOD BROTHER NELSON & YOU ??? :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
GOOD NIGHT GUYS SORRY I HADE SOME PROBLEME WHIT THE PICS I'LL TRY AGAING TOMOROW LOL WELL LATER TODAY   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave:           
ZZZZZZZ ZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
 GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T T T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Comon Jeff!!! Post These pictures bro.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 3 2009, 02:31 PM~15858808
> * Comon Jeff!!! Post These pictures bro.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IT'S COMING I ALWAY'S HADE PROB WHIT HOW TO POST PICS I'M TRYING MY BEST & I ONLY HAVE 
1 WORD I SAID I WILL POST IT & I WILL !!!!! 
:biggrin:  :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

yes your going to see that real soon promess !!!</span>   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: 
t t t


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING !!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 3 2009, 01:57 PM~15859157
> *yes  your going to see that real soon promess  !!!</span>     :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 4 2009, 01:21 PM~15869914
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

what happened 2 the pics jeffy jeff im still waiting !


----------



## syked1

ya, cause they arent in the photobucket account i made for you, did you make a new one?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 4 2009, 06:43 PM~15873051
> *ya, cause they arent in the photobucket account i made for you, did you make  a new one?
> *


 I'M TRYING THE BEST I CAN !!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:guns: :guns: hno: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :loco: :banghead:  :twak:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 5 2009, 09:04 PM~15882886
> *:guns:  :guns:  hno:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :loco:  :banghead:    :twak:
> *


  :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
calm down homie lol !!!!!
they will be there
real soon   :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 4 2009, 05:42 PM~15872533
> *what happened 2 the pics jeffy jeff im still waiting !
> *


you will not waite verry much longer cuz i think i know where i made my mistake the last time i try now . :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

sup homie  :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
  HI BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15901038
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15902832
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :ugh: :scrutinize: ?????
where are the pics ????


----------



## syked1

dooot dooot dooot doooooo


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2009, 01:01 AM~15920074
> *dooot dooot dooot doooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thx bro :biggrin:  !!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 7 2009, 05:13 PM~15903892
> *:biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP LOC :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 9 2009, 01:13 AM~15920223
> *WHAT UP LOC :cheesy:
> *


wasup homie well i,m still working on the bike like always


----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 8 2009, 09:17 PM~15920278
> *wasup homie well i,m still working on the bike like always
> *


Those new parts are looking real sharp homie!!!! :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 9 2009, 01:25 AM~15920403
> *Those new parts are looking real sharp homie!!!! :0
> *


THX HOMIE !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

thx alot for posting those great pictures buddy !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2009, 01:01 AM~15920074
> *dooot dooot dooot doooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :wow: :worship: :thumbsup: 
  T T T !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
  HI GUYS !!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

big thingsssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 9 2009, 12:01 AM~15920074
> *dooot dooot dooot doooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Looking good, get the engraving, mural and plating done, whatcha waitin for? lol* :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 9 2009, 09:53 AM~15922620
> *big thingsssssssssssss :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
BIG SURPRICES STILL COMING !!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15923288
> *Looking good, get the engraving, mural and plating done, whatcha waitin for? lol   :biggrin:
> *


well the plating is coming but puro dide not finish the mural so I'm wathing for him to finish the engraving to is on is way !!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
THX AGAIN BRO :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 9 2009, 02:31 PM~15925168
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: 
 T T T !!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

for the new images go see page 85 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO

looks SICK jeff!!! PROPER!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15927963
> *looks SICK jeff!!! PROPER!
> *


THX BRO & IT'S JUST A START !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:    
ALL THE WAY T T T !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 9 2009, 07:27 PM~15928295
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THX !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: dam bro that is super bad assssss


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 10 2009, 03:39 AM~15934294
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  dam bro that is super bad assssss
> *



THX HOMIE I'M SLOWLY GETING CLOSER TO FINISHING THAT PROJECT ...  LOL YEA RIGHT !!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2009, 09:55 AM~15935160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH BROTHER !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!! :biggrin:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.



Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]

also 2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP BROTHERS !!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

some more surprice coming real soon on this topic !!!!! </span>:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:
<span style=\'color:blue\'>FOR LOOKING AT NEW PICTURES GO TO PAGE 85


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up Jeff looking good bro :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 11 2009, 04:42 PM~15949598
> *What's up Jeff looking good bro :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


thx i'm trying my best !!!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
WASUP WHIT YOU HOMIE & THE FAMILY ??


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
T T T !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS PARTY TOMOROW NIGHT !!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 12 2009, 12:55 AM~15955396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.
> 
> PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.
> *


!!!</span></span> :biggrin:   :angel:


----------



## D-ice69

A <span style=\'color:red\'>MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS & EVRY -1 :angel: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: </span>


----------



## D-ice69

IT'S PARTY TIME TONIGHT !!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CAN I COME TO THE PARTY??!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 12 2009, 01:08 PM~15958486
> *CAN I COME TO THE PARTY??!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOLOL YUP IF YOU GET IN TO A JET PLANE & FLY ALWAY TO HERE YEAH !!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
& A MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY  :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:angel: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

that was 1 dammmm cool party brothers !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro. Did u get the pics I sent u? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 14 2009, 02:05 PM~15976980
> *What's up bro. Did u get the pics I sent u? :biggrin:
> *



YUP HOMIE I SURE DIDE THX ALOT FOR IT THEY WHERE GREAT !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## noe_from_texas

you guys always come up with creative stuff, good job


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2009, 11:15 PM~15993341
> *you guys always come up with creative stuff, good job
> *


thx !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 17 2009, 02:39 AM~16006028
> *What's up bro :biggrin:
> *


NOT TO MUCH WAYTING FOR PARTS & OTHER STUFF :biggrin:    :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

ttt Have fun snowboarding homie  Ill keep an eye on yr shit


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 17 2009, 06:17 PM~16011582
> *ttt Have fun snowboarding homie  Ill keep an eye on yr shit
> *


THX I WILL !!! :biggrin: I FOUND A FRIEND THAT LIVE NEAR MY PLACE THAT AS A PC SO I CAN KEEP IN TOUCH WHIT YOU GUYS & LOOK AROUND MY THING FOR THE TIME THAT I'M NOT CONECTED AT MY PLACE !!!!
i should be conected in a day or two  
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 
D-ICEY-JEFFY-JEFF from st-sauveur 
& thx you big bro for looking at my things for a few days :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup: 
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> last pics take on page 85 have a  :wow:   !!!!</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

other pics on pages 78 ,79 most resent page 85 have a look :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 ALL THE WAY T T T OR NOT !!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
& all of you have a good morning !!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOLMES HOW U BEEN? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## nelsonsith

Fo sho!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

ttt


----------



## syked1

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO. HAVE A SAFE AND FUN TIME WITH YOUR LIL ONE AND YOUR FRIENDS.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHERE'S THE HOMIE JEFF? HE HASN'T BEEN ON LIL FOR DAYS NOW


----------



## syked1

yeah hes about an hour or so north of the city at his house in the Laurentian mountains, doing some snowboarding when its not too cold or too windy lol.

last night there was - 28 Deg C
= -18.4 Deg F

right now up there its -16 C 
= +2 Deg F

and here now in the city its -13 Deg C
= +8 Deg F


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS I,M BACK   & A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 06:05 PM~16080520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
THX GUYS & HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey soon to be happy new year :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2009, 02:31 PM~16145220
> *hey soon to be happy new year  :0  :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>YUP !!!!!! </span></span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'> :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 06:05 PM~16080520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1

*HAPPY "NEU" YEAR...* :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

happy new year 2010


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 1 2010, 12:51 AM~16150770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY "NEU" YEAR... :biggrin:
> *


it looks like New Exposure knows how to get down :0


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW'S SNOWBOARDING? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 3 2010, 07:13 PM~16171711
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW'S SNOWBOARDING? :biggrin:
> *


T T T !!!!!!</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 10:40 AM~16177949
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:    
T T T !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

wASSup Jeffy :wave:



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 6 2010, 02:21 PM~16202794
> * wASSup Jeffy :wave:
> :thumbsup:
> *


CHILLING & WORKING ON THE NEW STUFF FOR THE D - ICE + KEEPING ON RIDING THE SNOW ON THE HILL!!!!!! WASUP WHIT YOU TWAN :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  
LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY ALL WAY T T T !!!!!!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:         
 ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHERE'S THE PICS???  :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 03:49 AM~16211659
> *WHERE'S THE PICS???   :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


   I CANT PUT PICS OF STUFF THAT I DIDE NOT RESIVE BUT SOON I HOPE I,LL GET ALL OF THEM THENE I,LL POST SOME PICS I HOPE TO GET A FEW
REAL SOON !!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16216768
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T T T !!!!!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

ALMOST THERE JEFFY!!!
PURO


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 9 2010, 02:12 AM~16232966
> *WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!  :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 9 2010, 10:51 AM~16234940
> *ALMOST THERE JEFFY!!!
> PURO
> *


 :0 WAY COOL BRO CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT :wow:  :thumbsup: :yes: 
THX this rock !!!! :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 9 2010, 11:23 AM~16235094
> *  :biggrin:
> *


WASUP BRO !!!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave: wasup bro hows things


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 9 2010, 06:20 PM~16237719
> *:wave: wasup bro hows things
> *


THINGS ARE GOING REAL NICE !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 10 2010, 04:22 PM~16245240
> *THINGS ARE  GOING  REAL  NICE  !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 10 2010, 06:35 PM~16246138
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: 
T T T !!!!


----------



## syked1

Meeting changed to saturday january 30 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 10 2010, 11:28 PM~16249137
> *Meeting changed to saturday january 30 at the pawn shop in Verdun at 6 p.m
> *


   :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 11 2010, 12:19 AM~16249848
> *:wave: :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :yes: :rimshot: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
MORE GREAT NEWS I GOT THE I-POD HOLDER FINISH + THE MURAL TO !!!!!!!!


----------



## regalman85




----------



## syked1

cool cant wait to see them


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 11 2010, 01:12 AM~16250683
> *cool cant wait to see them
> *


YUP !!!!! IT REALLY ROCK HEHEHE ..   
 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP YOU GUYS !!!!!!! 
:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:wow: :rimshot: :ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## syked1

:x: :420: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 11 2010, 10:21 PM~16259586
> *:x:  :420: :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :worship: :nicoderm: :ninja: :sprint: 
:h5: :yes: :wave: :wave: 
T T T !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 11 2010, 05:14 PM~16256310
> *:wow:  :rimshot:  :ninja:  :rimshot:*


 :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :ninja:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

T T T !!!!!!!! :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO HOW U BEEN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: Lookin Good .... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 12 2010, 12:38 PM~16265516
> *:thumbsup: Lookin Good .... :biggrin:
> *


THX BRO !!!!!  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
 still more surprice to come !!!!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 12 2010, 12:02 PM~16265679
> *THX  BRO !!!!!    :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> still  more surprice to  come  !!!!!    :yes:  :yes: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:rimshot: :ninja: :sprint: 
THX !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HEY HOW'S THE FAMILY


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2010, 04:21 PM~16267303
> *WHAT'S UP HEY HOW'S THE FAMILY
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :ninja: :sprint: 
 WE ARE ALL DOING T T T !!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1

Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2010, 05:57 PM~16269851
> *Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well there goes my idea.


----------



## syked1

lol :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2010, 04:57 PM~16269851
> *Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
STILL FULL OF SURPRICES !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DAM THAT'S SICK BRO :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 13 2010, 04:05 AM~16275120
> *DAM THAT'S SICK BRO :wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SPECIAL THX TO DTWIST FOR IS GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2010, 08:57 PM~16269851
> *Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THX FOR PUTING THE PICS ON BRO !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NOW I WANT ONE


----------



## Ant-Wan

HOLLY TWIST!!!!! :thumbsup: TTmfT Jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 13 2010, 10:57 AM~16276185
> * HOLLY TWIST!!!!! :thumbsup: TTmfT Jeffy
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: 
THX TWAN !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
& I GOT MORE COMING !!!!  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 13 2010, 05:21 AM~16275412
> *NOW I WANT ONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2010, 08:57 PM~16269851
> *Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:
ONE MORE NEW + TO D-ICE FOR 2010 more to come !!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 13 2010, 05:37 PM~16280104
> * T <span style=\'color:gray\'>* T * T</span>*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16269851
> *Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit Jeffy that is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME  :biggrin:   !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2010, 09:55 AM~16287461
> *Oh shit Jeffy that is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  
 THX DAVE !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2010, 05:57 PM~16269851
> *Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 14 2010, 08:25 PM~16292800
> *
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
THX HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2010, 08:57 PM~16269851
> *Jeff had D-Twist make him a I-Pod Holder that he could mount to his gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:rimshot: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

see you later


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:  :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BIG JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16316174
> *WHAT'S UP BIG JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 18 2010, 01:23 AM~16322919
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 18 2010, 08:46 AM~16324403
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :boink: :rimshot: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:drama:


----------



## Funky G

Class, good job on your bike!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Funky G_@Jan 19 2010, 01:41 PM~16338461
> *Class, good job on your bike!
> *


THX !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 19 2010, 03:04 PM~16339759
> *THX !!!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



...........YOU MEAN :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

:rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 19 2010, 04:09 PM~16339803
> *...........YOU MEAN :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Funky G_@Jan 19 2010, 01:41 PM~16338461
> *Class, good job on your bike!
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :drama: :rimshot: :boink: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: luxurious 4 ever brother !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

hell yeah whats up bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 19 2010, 09:37 PM~16343876
> *hell yeah whats up bro
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Hey Jeff wutz good pimp?
p


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 20 2010, 04:25 PM~16352358
> *Hey Jeff wutz good pimp?
> p
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: 
T T T !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

wasup jeffy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 20 2010, 07:25 PM~16354182
> *wasup jeffy  :biggrin:
> *


riding T T T !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:guns: :guns: :run: :run: :run: :run: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 21 2010, 04:17 PM~16365337
> *:guns:  :guns:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *




:sprint:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

whats uppppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

hes back up north snowboarding


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 21 2010, 07:56 PM~16367122
> *hes back up north snowboarding
> *


& A GREAT DAY IT WAS !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 21 2010, 05:17 PM~16365337
> *:guns:  :guns:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


 :0 :guns: uffin: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :ninja: :drama: :yes: 
WASUP BRO !!!!! LOLOL !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX

[/quote]

Bike is badass! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

>


Bike is badass! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]



x2222 :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

>


Bike is badass! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :h5: :boink: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:   
T H X BRO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> Bike is badass! :biggrin: :biggrin:


x2222 :yes:
[/quote]
 HEY WASUP TWAN !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>A OTHER GREAT RIDING DAY !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :boink: :run: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY T T T !!!!!!!   </span>


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 23 2010, 12:10 AM~16381352
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO WHAT U BEEN UP TO? WEATHER IS CRAZY OUT HERE IN ARIZONA. RAINING ALL DAY LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER. WE MIGHT START RIDING BOATS INSTEAD OD CARS, WE AIN'T USED TO THIS WEATHER. LOL.  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 23 2010, 08:56 AM~16384103
> *WHAT'S UP BRO WHAT U BEEN UP TO? WEATHER IS CRAZY OUT HERE IN ARIZONA. RAINING ALL DAY LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER. WE MIGHT START RIDING BOATS INSTEAD OD CARS, WE AIN'T USED TO THIS WEATHER. LOL.   :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



WASUP HOMIE  !!! I HAVE BEEN RIDING ALOT ON THE HILLS & MAKING NEW PARTS FOR COMPLETING MY BIKE !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:   :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: 
LET,S ROCK !!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  
YEAH THAT WAS RIDING !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :nicoderm:
HO YEAH !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: :ninja: :wow: :run: :sprint: 
SEE YOU SOON GUYS !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup: 
 LET,S BOOGIE !!!!!!!   :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :h5: :yes: :rimshot: :rimshot: :yes: :h5: :drama:


----------



## D-ice69

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 24 2010, 01:28 PM~16393960
> *:thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> LET,S  BOOGIE  !!!!!!!     :nicoderm:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 24 2010, 04:22 PM~16394859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
 YUP THAT,S THE WAY !!!!! 
heheehehehehe !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:
IT,S CHILLING TIME !!!!!! 
HEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WELL GOOD NIGHT BROTHERS I THINK IT,S TIME 4 ME TO GO TO SLEEP !!!!!
HEHEHHE HEHEHEHE   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
         
ZZZZ ZZZ ZZ !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 25 2010, 10:18 AM~16402662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:
:rimshot: 
:rimshot: 
:rimshot: 
:rimshot: 
:rimshot: :h5: 
:rimshot: 
:rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink: HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16402652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Who's that old guy in the grey shirt...oh wait...I know that guy!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 04:56 PM~16405850
> *Who's that old guy in the grey shirt...oh wait...I know that guy!
> *


 LOLOLOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 03:56 PM~16405850
> *Who's that old guy in the grey shirt...oh wait...I know that guy!
> *



:dunno: I think we must take a look on the plaque on his back!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 25 2010, 05:12 PM~16406001
> *:dunno: I think we must take a look on the plaque on his back!!!!
> *


that help me going thrue that dammmmm raining day  !!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

might be darin brother too lol but probably him


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 02:56 PM~16405850
> *Who's that old guy in the grey shirt...oh wait...I know that guy!
> *


DUDE FROM THE MOVIE SAW :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2010, 05:57 PM~16407056
> *might be darin brother too lol but probably him
> *


*no thats me!*


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 25 2010, 06:04 PM~16407114
> *DUDE FROM THE MOVIE SAW  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 05:18 PM~16407279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 06:18 PM~16407279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:sprint:
:0 I tough it was this guy from SaW


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 07:18 PM~16407279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes:
:0 HMG IT,S HIM THE CHAMP DTWIST HIMSELF !!!!! :wow: :wow: :yes: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 26 2010, 01:10 AM~16412093
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


WASUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 916_king




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by 916_king_@Jan 26 2010, 04:32 AM~16413648
> *
> *


WASUP DUDE !!!! 
:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 07:18 PM~16407279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

OOOH :biggrin: :biggrin: Puro is in the place :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 26 2010, 05:59 PM~16418473
> *THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!
> *


HEY HEY PURO WASUP HOW ARE YOU !!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 26 2010, 07:23 PM~16419290
> *wasup jeffy
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
NOT MUCH CHILLING DOWN WHIT JUDY & A GOOD DOOBY !!!!!!  :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 25 2010, 04:18 PM~16407279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


game over :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 27 2010, 03:04 PM~16429109
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WASUP EDDIE !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:   
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:
:biggrin:   LET,S ROCK !!!!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## lowrrico

Nice bike


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lowrrico_@Jan 27 2010, 08:20 PM~16432204
> *Nice bike
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THANKS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:rimshot: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: :h5:  :420: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :yes:  :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 28 2010, 01:41 PM~16439850
> *:wave: Sup Jeff
> *


GETTING READY TO GO RIDE !!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 28 2010, 12:55 PM~16440000
> *GETTING  READY  TO  GO  RIDE  !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



Good!!! :thumbsup: me too, getting ready to ride... but not the same as you  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 28 2010, 02:21 PM~16440270
> *Good!!! :thumbsup: me too, getting ready to ride... but not the same as you   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :0


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

wow what a day it was nice riding lot of wind 
but still nice cuz i,m D-ICE !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
RIDE DAY & NIGHT RIDE ALL THE TIME !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

T T T !!!!!!!!!! </span> </span> :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE GO TO PAGES 78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:  
HAVE A GOOD :wow: :wow: :wow: AT IT !!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

& IT WILL COME REAL SOON </span>  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
78,79,92,93,96,97 see those pages 4 pics


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 02:10 AM~16448347
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style=\'color:blue\'> T * T * T*


----------



## D-ice69

SEE YOU TOMORROW AT THE MEETING BRO !!!!!! 
:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:05 PM~16451281
> *SEE  YOU  TOMORROW  AT  THE  MEETING  BRO  !!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



OOOOOOOOOOHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS     :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE  GO TO  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>T-T-T !!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

good night to all my brothers & sister out there !!!!
SO i say if you got to go take it slow & low whit class way high !!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 03:10 AM~16448347
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 78,79,92,93,96,97 see those pages 4 pics
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :thumbsup: 
WASUP GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE  GO TO  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16480946
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>yup well it,s time for me to go dodo !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:
> *


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: JJJJJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2010, 01:17 AM~16484403
> *:wave: JJJJJJJJJJJJJ
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
CAN FIND SLEEP !!!! hahahahah :biggrin:    :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> Bike is badass! :biggrin: :biggrin:


:thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :h5: :boink: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:   
T H X BRO !!!!! :biggrin: 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE  GO TO  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur

yO! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 2 2010, 06:38 AM~16486326
> *yO! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP BRO !!!


----------



## eastside1989

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 2 2010, 07:12 AM~16486395
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :yes: uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
WASUP BRO !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE  GO TO  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## syked1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: syked1, JUSTDEEZ


:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 3 2010, 07:09 PM~16501838
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, JUSTDEEZ
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 3 2010, 05:09 PM~16501838
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: syked1, JUSTDEEZ
> :wave:
> *


sup homie? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2010, 12:52 AM~16506389
> *sup homie? :biggrin:
> *


& hoping to that win that seat  !!!
go lucky 13 go !!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 3 2010, 01:19 PM~16499055
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE  GO TO  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

4sure Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 5 2010, 01:26 PM~16521402
> *4sure Jeff :thumbsup:
> *


DAMMMM RIGHT I,M RIGHT LOL J/K :biggrin: WASUP TWAN 
BRO !!!!
:thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## alex_low

your d twist seat are chrome bro... I hope to see it ready

your ipod brace too


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 03:30 PM~16522512
> *your d twist seat are chrome bro... I hope to see it ready
> 
> your ipod brace too
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS ALEX & NO NOT CHROME BUT ENGRAVE YES & I DIDE SENT OTHER NEW PARTS TO GET ENGRAVE THEY ALL SUPPOSE TO BE READY CHROME & ALL IN A WEAK OR SO !!!! 
& LIKE I SAID BEFORE I,M ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRICE !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :boink: :nicoderm: :yes: :rimshot: :rimshot: :yes: :nicoderm: :boink: :thumbsup:
T-T-T :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

biggggggggggggggggggg thingssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2010, 08:30 PM~16525291
> *biggggggggggggggggggg thingssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:
> *


YUP REAL SOON !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 5 2010, 07:34 PM~16525335
> *YUP  REAL  SOON !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: So, we're about to see pics :x:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 5 2010, 08:42 PM~16525403
> *:cheesy: So, we're about to see pics :x:
> *


YUP !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

BUT SOON .. :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 5 2010, 07:34 PM~16525335
> *YUP  REAL  SOON !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 6 2010, 12:16 AM~16527522
> *Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE  GO TO  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

What's up with you Jeffy Jeff!??


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 02:33 PM~16531644
> *What's up with you Jeffy Jeff!??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: not to much i,m still working on some new improvement on the d-ice &
i,m gething ready to go ride the hill and i,m almost over whit a ideas i got for a lover seat 4 you on cad & all if you like to see it i,ll sent them to you :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what aboult you twan wasup ???? :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 6 2010, 02:40 PM~16531686
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: 3000  :h5: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 6 2010, 01:47 PM~16531732
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin: not to much  i,m  still  working on some  new improvement  on the d-ice &
> i,m  gething  ready  to go ride the hill  and  i,m  almost over whit a ideas i got for a lover seat 4 you on cad & all if you like to see it i,ll sent them to you  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what aboult you twan  wasup ???? :biggrin:       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Oh for sure bro!!! :cheesy: pm me what you've done bro  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 04:06 PM~16532254
> *Oh for sure bro!!!  :cheesy: pm me what you've done bro   :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BE MY PLEASURE SOON AS IT ALL DONE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 6 2010, 05:39 PM~16533219
> *IT WILL BE MY PLEASURE SOON AS IT ALL  DONE !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sweT-T-T   :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 6 2010, 06:49 PM~16533274
> *sweT-T-T    :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 6 2010, 11:33 PM~16535286
> *WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE
> *



hey hey :biggrin: !!! well not much working on ideas on auto cad , going riding my snowboard  what aboult you my americain homie :biggrin: <span style=\'color:blue\'> !!!!!!</span>


----------



## abel




----------



## OGDinoe1

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

{{DAMM D-ICE IS A REAL NICE BIKE}} :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANKS TWAN 4 the pics !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 7 2010, 12:47 AM~16535977
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
WASUP BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 7 2010, 02:18 AM~16536855
> *YUP ALL THE WAY 2 THE TOP !!! :biggrin:</span>
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 7 2010, 02:31 AM~16537008
> *{{DAMM D-ICE IS A REAL NICE BIKE}} :biggrin:
> *


THANKS YOU WEST-13 I HAVE WORK REAL HARD ON IT & I,M STILL GOING ON !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GO & HAVE LOOK AT PAGE 104 AT ALL THE GREAT PICS OF THE D-ICE BIKE & PART PUT ON BY BROTHER TWAN !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## alex_low

hey bro I look it and why you don't put extender on your bike...


----------



## syked1

he has a custom crown you may not see there  and it will turn less with an extended crown


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 01:51 PM~16539639
> *he has a custom crown you may not see there  and it will turn less with an extended crown
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANKS AGAIN TWAN !!!!!! nice pic of my crown !!!:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

x4 lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 03:21 PM~16539914
> *x4 lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
DON,T WORRY BE HAPPY !!!! :nicoderm: uffin: :yes: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
go see page 104 for more pics of the bike & new parts !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>PAGE 104 + ALL THOSE OTHER PAGES !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 7 2010, 12:26 AM~16537418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow this your bike.. hella sick man. when you bringing it out here to compete ? love the colors :thumbsup: and that seat one of a kind too.. :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 7 2010, 05:35 PM~16540838
> *wow this your bike.. hella sick man. when you bringing it out here to compete ? love the colors  :thumbsup: and that seat one of a kind too.. :wow:
> *


THANKS YOU HOMIE FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!!! :biggrin: 
BUT FIRST I GOT TO FINISH PUTING ON THE LAST FINAL TOUCH
ON IT & I HOPE TO BRING IT SOON TO THE STATE TO COMPETE :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

image on pages 78,79,92,93,96,97,104 ,114 :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>T-T-T !!!!!</span> :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 02:59 PM~16540984
> *THANKS YOU  HOMIE FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!!!  :biggrin:
> BUT FIRST  I GOT TO FINISH  PUTING ON  THE LAST  FINAL TOUCH
> ON IT & I HOPE TO  BRING IT  SOON  TO THE STATE  TO COMPETE  :biggrin:      :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


koo hope to see it some day.. :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 7 2010, 09:56 PM~16542332
> *koo hope to see it some day.. :wow:
> *


THANKS AGAIN !!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *image on pages 78,79,92,93,96,97,104  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *image on pages 78,79,92,93,96,97,104  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 07:03 PM~16542385
> *THANKS AGAIN !!!!       :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: hope everything going good. hows the chrome going ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 8 2010, 03:48 PM~16549626
> *:thumbsup:  :wave: hope everything going good. hows the chrome going ?
> *


:wave:
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IT,S GOING ALL FOR THE BEST IT SHOULD BE FINISH SOON !!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice bike bro, that seat pan complements the name perfect


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2010, 04:06 PM~16549753
> *nice bike bro, that seat pan complements the name perfect
> *


HOMIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 8 2010, 01:03 PM~16549726
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IT,S GOING  ALL FOR THE BEST IT SHOULD BE FINISH SOON !!!!!!      :biggrin:
> *


koo keep us posted on the progress.. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 8 2010, 03:18 PM~16549852
> *koo keep us posted on the progress.. :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *




x2


----------



## D-ice69

> koo keep us posted on the progress.. :thumbsup: :yes:
> :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> YUP SURE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 8 2010, 04:53 PM~16550240
> *x2
> *


x8  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

cant wait to see the new surprises!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2010, 11:30 AM~16558755
> *cant wait to see the new surprises!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:  YUP YOU CAN COUNT ON ME TO BE T-T-T !!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 9 2010, 05:34 PM~16561931
> *
> *


   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP HOMIE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 9 2010, 07:08 PM~16562953
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *image on pages 78,79,92,93,96,97,104  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 9 2010, 10:30 PM~16565182
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WASUP !!!!   </span>


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
T -T- T !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *image on pages 78,79,92,93,96,97,104  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :boink: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:
T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up homie its been a while hows everything going hows the bike


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 11 2010, 05:05 PM~16584327
> *whats up homie its been a while hows everything going hows the bike
> *


it,s coming along fine i just got some problem finding a real good air brush artist 
beside that all my new little surprice are coming GREAT !!!!! 
WASUP WHIT YOU EDDIE .... :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

IT,S CHILLING TIME !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 12 2010, 02:56 AM~16590299
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
:rimshot::boink::nicoderm:  
:h5: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> * HAVE A LOOK !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes: :boink: :rimshot: :boink: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 12 2010, 02:18 PM~16593973
> * HAVE A LOOK !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:    :yes:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :yes:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *




Already done bro  


T _ T _ T :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 12 2010, 04:06 PM~16594306
> *Already done bro
> T _ T _ T :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :nicoderm: uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
t-t-t !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 11 2010, 06:41 PM~16586998
> *it,s coming along fine i just got some problem  finding a real good air brush artist
> beside that all my new little surprice are coming GREAT !!!!!
> WASUP WHIT YOU EDDIE .... :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


not much homie just home chillin


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 12 2010, 05:27 PM~16595354
> *not much homie just home chillin
> *



 Sounds like a chain reaction Ed-E


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 12 2010, 06:27 PM~16595354
> *not much homie just home chillin
> *


 :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CHILL HOMIE !!!!  :biggrin:  </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> doing something new on your bike ???  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 12 2010, 03:30 PM~16595378
> * Sounds like a chain reaction Ed-E
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sounds like your chillin too. :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 12 2010, 03:45 PM~16595476
> *:biggrin:    :nicoderm:  :yes:   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> CHILL HOMIE  !!!!   :biggrin:     </span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> doing something new on your  bike  ???    :biggrin:
> *


yea hopefully i'll have a chain on it lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 12 2010, 06:49 PM~16595501
> *yea hopefully i'll have a chain on it lol
> *


LOLOL :biggrin: :rofl: YEAH :yes: THAT,S A GOOD START LOL :biggrin: 
BUT BESIDE THAT :dunno: SOMETHING ELSE ON IS WAY ????


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 12 2010, 06:46 PM~16595478
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
 WASUP HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 12 2010, 04:07 PM~16595628
> *LOLOL  :biggrin:  :rofl: YEAH  :yes:  THAT,S A GOOD START LOL  :biggrin:
> BUT BESIDE  THAT  :dunno:  SOMETHING ELSE  ON IS WAY ????
> *


for now hopefully taking both of my bikes to scrape by the lake show, I have more bikes in mind that im going to build slowly. Im taking the chain reaction bike and the game over bike.


----------



## syked1

:wave: wasup jeff wasup eddie


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 7 2010, 12:22 AM~16537392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


{{DAMM UR BIKE IS HELLA KLEAN}}


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 12 2010, 09:26 PM~16596756
> *:wave: wasup jeff wasup eddie
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI BIG BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 12 2010, 09:19 PM~16596692
> *for now  hopefully taking both of my bikes to scrape by the lake show, I have more bikes in mind that im going to build slowly. Im  taking the chain reaction bike and the game over bike.
> *


the game over ???
what bike is that ???</span> :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 12 2010, 10:12 PM~16597161
> *thanks !!!  *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

<span style='color:blue'> :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 13 2010, 07:04 PM~16603478
> *hi bro !!!!   :thumbsup:*


----------



## west_13

<span style=\'color:blue\'>uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 13 2010, 07:18 PM~16603578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM !!!!!!! 
:wow: :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THAT IS SO COOL :yes: THAT,S WHAT WE CALL A COLD HAND ...  :biggrin:  hehehehehehe


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 13 2010, 06:35 PM~16603682
> *DAMMMMMMM  !!!!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> THAT IS  SO COOL  :yes: THAT,S WHAT WE CALL A COLD HAND ...   :biggrin:   hehehehehehe </span>
> *





 This is what we call <span style=\'color:blue\'>''The iced dice''


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 13 2010, 07:49 PM~16603781
> * This is what we call ''The iced dice''
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: 
NOW I JUST NEED SOME SNOW FLAKE HE HE HE HE    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
 T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 13 2010, 07:18 PM~16603578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good night from me the D-ICE-J to all my brothers 
see you guys lather !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :boink: :rimshot: :boink: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 12:32 AM~16607125
> *go0d night to you*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 14 2010, 03:37 AM~16607152
> * ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZ ZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 12 2010, 10:46 PM~16599168
> *the game over ???
> what bike is that ???</span> :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: game over trike


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 14 2010, 02:25 PM~16609319
> *:wave:  :wave: game over trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK YEAH I KNOW IT !!!!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 03:43 PM~16610203
> *OK  YEAH I KNOW IT !!!!!!!
> :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *



Did you ever play to his game?? :run:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 14 2010, 04:45 PM~16610215
> *Did you ever play to his game?? :run:
> *


 :biggrin: i don,t play game :biggrin: 
but eddie pick up the right name for it cuz it will be game over :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP HOMIES !!!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 01:55 PM~16610255
> *WATS UP* uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 14 2010, 05:20 PM~16610383
> *:biggrin: well i just got up & cooking my self souper !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 04:40 PM~16610514
> * :biggrin: well i just got up & cooking my self souper  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



It ain't your breakfast :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 02:40 PM~16610514
> * <span style=\'color:blue\'>haha thats ko0l..* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 14 2010, 05:55 PM~16610627
> *It ain't your breakfast :0
> :biggrin:
> *


if that,s the way you want to call it is yeah ..  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 14 2010, 05:59 PM~16610653
> *haha thats ko0l.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 04:25 PM~16611209
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 14 2010, 10:19 PM~16612448
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
thing are coming along T-T-T  :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 08:44 PM~16613274
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> ight ko0l so wen do u think you will be done..* :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:   :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 14 2010, 11:50 PM~16613330
> *in a few days or so bro, those thing take a bit of time if you want a real top of the line result !!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 14 2010, 09:04 PM~16613479
> *ight ko0l well take ur time.. :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 15 2010, 12:06 AM~16613519
> *ight ko0l well take ur time.. :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:  
T-T-T :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2010, 02:38 AM~16615367
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


ttt :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   
ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :h5:  :thumbsup: :boink: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LUXURIOUS ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!  :yes: :yes:</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2010, 02:58 PM~16619663
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2010, 04:34 PM~16619486
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :h5:    :thumbsup:  :boink:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :boink:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS  ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!    :yes:  :yes:</span>
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: c'est clair!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 06:28 PM~16619868
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: c'est clair!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
 YUP LIKE CRISTAL CLEAR !!!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:uh: IT'S ABOUT TIME :biggrin: ..... WE NEED PICS BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 15 2010, 07:41 PM~16620397
> *:uh: IT'S ABOUT TIME :biggrin: ..... WE NEED PICS BRO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  
i don,t have all my little surprises 
finish so no pics of it 
before it,s all done  
i,m giving it all i got working real hard on it to put 
all the finish touch he (D-ICE) need to get him 
ready to rise him up once more !!! :biggrin: 
when all the up grade will be done 
then the new & improve 
d-ice will be unveil
once again .:yes: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'color:blue\'> :biggrin: :biggrin:   
LUXURIOUS ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2010, 11:55 PM~16625644
> *WATS UP :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 02:58 AM~16625680
> *working on some stuff for you know who !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 12:01 AM~16625714
> *YES I D0 IS IT LO0KING GO0D* :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 03:03 AM~16625733
> *YES I D0 IS IT LO0KING GO0D</span> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


:biggrin: 
<span style=\'color:blue\'>yup i found a pic of the frame that help me a great deal just to be sure
is it blue whit a skull on top of the tube & skull painting on side right ??


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 12:13 AM~16625822
> *:biggrin:
> yup i found a pic of  the frame that help me a great deal just to be sure
> is it blue whit a skull on top of the tube & skull painting on side  right ??
> *


*N0 I D0NT HAVE THAT FRAME NO MORE..THISS IS MY NEW ONE*







:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 03:16 AM~16625849
> *ok cool  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 12:27 AM~16625911
> *ok cool    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I THINK THE OTHER FRAME WAS BETTER  ANYWAYS WASSUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 16 2010, 03:32 AM~16625950
> *I THINK THE OTHER FRAME WAS BETTER  ANYWAYS WASSUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


hey hey !!!! :wave: 
wasup homie long time no see !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 16 2010, 12:32 AM~16625950
> *I THINK THE OTHER FRAME WAS BETTER  ANYWAYS WASSUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


WAT FRAME


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 03:41 AM~16625991
> *WAT FRAME
> *


 the old one !!!! :biggrin:  </span>


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 12:57 AM~16626087
> * the old one !!!!  :biggrin:   </span>
> *


U THINK IT WAZ BETTER THAN THISS ONE.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 04:08 AM~16626148
> *U THINK IT WAZ BETTER THAN THISS ONE.
> *


well it,s a personle choice but i think the new one is mush bether !!!! 
:biggrin: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I LIKE THE FRAME WITH SKULL A LOT BETTER CUZ THERE'S A LOT OF ROOM FOR PATTERNS AND MURALS PLUS THE SKULL WAS TIGHT.  BUT THEY BOTH GOOD BRO. SUP HOMIE SO HOW WAS YOUR REUNION WITH YOUR PRINCESS?? MAN I DON'T THINK I COULD GO A DAY WITHOUT MY SON :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 16 2010, 01:51 AM~16626339
> *I LIKE THE FRAME WITH SKULL A LOT BETTER CUZ THERE'S A LOT OF ROOM FOR PATTERNS AND MURALS PLUS THE SKULL WAS TIGHT.  BUT THEY BOTH GOOD BRO.  SUP HOMIE SO HOW WAS YOUR REUNION WITH YOUR PRINCESS?? MAN I DON'T THINK I COULD GO A DAY WITHOUT MY SON :biggrin:
> *


YA THATS TRU BUT I KINDA
WANTED 2 BUILD SOMETHING NEW..   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 16 2010, 04:51 AM~16626339
> *I LIKE THE FRAME WITH SKULL A LOT BETTER CUZ THERE'S A LOT OF ROOM FOR PATTERNS AND MURALS PLUS THE SKULL WAS TIGHT.  BUT THEY BOTH GOOD BRO.  SUP HOMIE SO HOW WAS YOUR REUNION WITH YOUR PRINCESS?? MAN I DON'T THINK I COULD GO A DAY WITHOUT MY SON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
yeah it,s true that it hade a lot of place for patterns & that skull was real tight but it was missing some skirt ,and the new frame as a lot of place to for patterns to .  
my little princess will be back in two days :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *the D-ICE & IS improvement
> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:*


----------



## LOWRIDING_805

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 7 2010, 12:22 AM~16537392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GOT 1 KLEAN BIKE.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING_805_@Feb 16 2010, 05:32 AM~16626471
> *U GOT 1 KLEAN BIKE.
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 04:57 AM~16626363
> *that,s the way to go !!! :biggrin:  </span>*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> * the d-ice & is improvement !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
good morning guys have a nice day !!!!!
me i,m going to bed so good night !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2010, 02:36 PM~16628959
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 04:30 PM~16631381
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 07:33 PM~16631415
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 04:42 PM~16631519
> *:wave:
> *


 :run: :run: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 04:52 PM~16631610
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

T  </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *TO SEE THE D-ICE & IS NEW IMPROVEMENT !!!!!!!
> :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 08:45 PM~16634663
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*wats up* :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 11:47 PM~16634689
> *wats up :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


  well i,m not felling so good i,m sick .


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 10:01 PM~16635734
> *  well i,m not felling so good i,m sick .
> *


*THAT SUKS*
:thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 17 2010, 01:03 AM~16635761
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>yup no question on that !!!!!  *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16636554
> *yup no question on that !!!!!
> *


s0 wh0 cut out your fender braces..
and how much..


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 17 2010, 02:11 AM~16636565
> *s0 wh0 cut out your fender braces..
> and how much..
> *


ccf custom it,s a shop in ontario .   :biggrin: 
the guy name is Jas but the cad where made whit the help of Justdeez !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 11:52 PM~16637021
> *ccf custom  it,s a shop in ontario .      :biggrin:
> the guy name is Jaz but the cad where made whit the help of Justdeez  !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how much u pay..


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 17 2010, 02:53 AM~16637031
> *how much u pay..
> *


pm me on that bro .  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
 wasup guys ..


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JUST GOT SOME REAL GOOD NEWS !!! 
you guys where asking for new pic well your going to see 
some real soon like in the next 5 days max !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :boink: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 17 2010, 02:53 PM~16640758
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST GOT  SOME REAL  GOOD  NEWS !!!
> you guys where asking for new pic well your going to see
> some real  soon  like in the next 5 days max !!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 17 2010, 04:05 PM~16640873
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ho yeah !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 17 2010, 02:53 AM~16637031
> *how much u pay..
> *


i told you i can do them for $60 per pair in raw 14G steel bro  and i doubt Jas will do them for less, its already less then TNT


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 17 2010, 04:45 PM~16642890
> *i told you i can do them for $60 per pair in raw 14G steel bro  and i doubt Jas will do them for less, its already less then TNT
> *


wat about engraved and plated..


----------



## syked1

if you got the loot i can do it all, i have an engraver who can do them for about $ 65 each one side engraved a set of 4 engraved for about $250 - i also have platers at my disposal, but 1 is local and does excellent work but costs a bit more then choice #2 who does good work but a bit less prep work and a cheaper price. Where you located, there is probably a good plater near you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 17 2010, 08:03 PM~16643049
> *if you got the loot i can do it all, i have an engraver who can do them for about $ 65 each one side engraved a set of 4 engraved for about $250 - i also have platers at my disposal, but 1 is local and does excellent work but costs a bit more then choice #2 who does good work but a bit less prep work and a cheaper price. Where you located, there is probably a good plater near you
> *


 :0


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 17 2010, 11:28 PM~16648226
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
wasup homie ...  :


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 17 2010, 11:32 PM~16648269
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> wasup homie ...   :
> *


*WATS UP U STILL SICK* :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :rimshot:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 18 2010, 02:34 AM~16648292
> *WATS UP U STILL SICK :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :rimshot:
> *


no i,m much better now thank you bro 
i,ll pm you more info in a little while ..!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 18 2010, 08:19 PM~16654234
> *ttt
> *


HO YEAH BROTHA BIG THING ARE MOVING !!!!!!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

painting as started !!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 19 2010, 11:26 PM~16668119
> *painting as started !!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 20 2010, 02:30 AM~16668143
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


hi bro how are you doing !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 29 2010, 01:25 AM~16447179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW PARTS & THE BIKE  GO TO  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97 </span> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 19 2010, 11:33 PM~16668170
> *hi bro how  are you doing  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


im doing go0d..
and you jeff..


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 20 2010, 03:26 AM~16668487
> *im doing go0d..
> and you jeff..
> *


 :biggrin:  
T-T-T :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Feb 17 2010, 02:53 PM~16640758-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JUST GOT  SOME REAL  GOOD  NEWS !!!
> you guys where asking for new pic well your going to see
> some real  soon  like in the next 5 days max !!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  5:  </span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> JEFFY CHK YOUR PM BRO!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Feb 17 2010, 06:45 PM~16642890
> *i told you i can do them for $60 per pair in raw 14G steel bro  and i <span style=\'color:red\'>doubt Jas will do them for less**, its already less then TNT
> *



REALLY???? :biggrin: JUST HAVE TO ASK TO FIND OUT.....THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE MANUFACTURE WITH THE MACHINES (US) AS OPPOSED TO THE GUY GETTING WORK DONE FROM A CUTTER (YOU). WHATEVER YOUR CUTTER CHARGES YOU STILL HAVE TO ADD YOUR MARKUP TO MAKE IT WORK YOUR TIME 

DON'T FORGET I'VE CUT COMPLEX SPROCKETS AND GIVEN THEM AWAY FOR NOTHING!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


IT'S ALL GOOD PLAYA!!! STAY UP AND KEEP BUILDING BAD ASS BIKES!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yop JEff!!!! I saw something somwhere  

IT'S CRAZY BRO!!!!!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: came out sick


----------



## syked1

:wow: :biggrin: 

















































































































:0 :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 01:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *




     
*

T T MF T*


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1+Feb 20 2010, 01:26 PM~16670276-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: came out sick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 01:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


dammm good lord wow i could not have ask for more great job JAS old boy !!!!! :biggrin:   :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 03:32 PM~16671016
> *dammm  good lord wow  i could not have ask for more  great job JAS old boy !!!!!   :biggrin:      :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




It's incredible to see the precision :worship: Quality work
(* * * * *)


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 03:32 PM~16671016
> *dammm  good lord wow  i could not have ask for more  great job JAS old boy !!!!!  :biggrin:      :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 04:38 PM~16671036
> *
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:  
T-T-T !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
FULL SIZE PICS PAGE 114 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 05:12 PM~16671226
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


full size pics page 114 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 11:36 AM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


*DAMM THAT SHIT IS HELLA KLEAN :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 20 2010, 05:41 PM~16671405
> *DAMM THAT SHIT IS HELLA KLEAN :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thank you homie !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2010, 10:54 AM~16669233
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: hey wasup mon DAVE :biggrin: how do you like my new little surprice !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


 :wow:   
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 03:09 PM~16671594
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thank you homie  !!!!!
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by west_13+Feb 20 2010, 04:41 PM~16671405-->
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMM THAT SHIT IS HELLA KLEAN :0  :biggrin: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 05:27 PM~16671670
> *:wow:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I guess you really like it eh!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 06:54 PM~16671863
> *Thanks Bro!
> I guess you really like it eh!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: 
DAMMMMM RIGHT !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 
:h5: :h5: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cont kit looks fly bro, gonna be a great addition to the bike bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2010, 11:47 PM~16673824
> *cont kit looks fly bro, gonna be a great addition to the bike bro
> *


thank you homie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 01:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *



GAWTTTTTTTTT DAMNNNNNNNNN I'M SPEECHELESS!!!!!! This bike is going to kill everything this year!!! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 03:38 PM~16671035
> *It's incredible to see the precision :worship: Quality work
> (* * * * *)
> *


x100000


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 20 2010, 05:25 PM~16671662
> *:biggrin:  hey wasup  mon DAVE  :biggrin:  how do you like my new  little surprice  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Damn niceeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2010, 12:53 AM~16674389
> *Damn niceeeeeeeeeeee!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *and page 114 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 21 2010, 12:49 AM~16674342
> *GAWTTTTTTTTT DAMNNNNNNNNN I'M SPEECHELESS!!!!!! This bike is going to kill everything this year!!! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



thank you dave and this is just a begining still to come murals ,pinstripe,& other surprices  :thumbsup: :yes: :boink: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :boink: :yes: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 04:38 PM~16671035
> *It's incredible to see the precision :worship: Quality work
> (* * * * *)
> *



LIKE DTWIST IS SAYING SO WELL IT,S ALL ABOULT DETAILS !!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *image on pages 78,79,92,93,96,97,104 ,114 :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BIG DAWG. THAT CONTI KIT IS REAL BAD ASSSSSSSS. THAT BIKE NEEDS TO COME OUT TO THE U.S AND COMPETE. THAT BIKE WOULD DO GOOD HERE BRO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 21 2010, 03:27 AM~16675685
> *WHAT'S UP BIG DAWG. THAT CONTI KIT IS REAL BAD ASSSSSSSS. THAT BIKE NEEDS TO COME OUT TO THE U.S AND COMPETE. THAT BIKE WOULD DO GOOD HERE BRO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> *


thank you buddy i can wait to get it finish to :biggrin: !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
4 the lux family !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
t-t-t !!!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16679006
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
wait guys cuz i got even more surprices coming 4 you !!!! :biggrin:   :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16679416
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> wait  guys  cuz  i got even more  surprices  coming 4 you  !!!! :biggrin:      :yes:  :yes:
> *




stop talking and post bro..... :naughty:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 06:24 PM~16679534
> *stop talking and post bro.....  :naughty:
> *


where are your post bro ??
i just post some real progress 
so i,ll do so when i,ll be ready that,s it that,s all !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 05:36 PM~16679608
> *where are your post  bro ??
> i just post some real progress
> so  i,ll  do so  when i,ll be ready  that,s it  that,s  all !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: and you're doing great :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16542164
> *image on pages 78,79,92,93,96,97,104 ,114 :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16679416
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> wait  guys  cuz  i got even more  surprices  coming 4 you  !!!! :biggrin:      :yes:  :yes:
> *


*Did some work to the frame??* hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2010, 09:55 PM~16681249
> *Did some work to the frame??  hno:
> *


 YUP I SURE DIDE & SOME OTHER LITTLE THINGS !!!!! 
:biggrin: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 09:00 PM~16681292
> * YUP I SURE DIDE  & SOME OTHER  LITTLE THINGS  !!!!!
> :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
NICE Jeff,I can hardly wait to see it in person!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2010, 10:01 PM~16681309
> *
> NICE Jeff,I can hardly wait to see it in person!
> *


THANK YOU BRO I'M SURE YOU WON'T BE DISAPOINTED !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16681372
> *THANK YOU  BRO  I'M  SURE YOU WON'T BE DISAPOINTED !!!!   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

congradulation to are 1 & only syked 1 who just won a real cool steering wheel in the raffle !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 10:35 PM~16681626
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TO SEE  SOME PICS OF THE BIKE AND IS NEW UP GRADE GO SEE  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97,104, &  114    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
OPEN YOUR EYES AND HAVE A LOOK :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 22 2010, 01:31 AM~16684367
> *
> *


HEY WASUP MY AMERICAIN HOMIE !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 10:35 PM~16681626
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TO SEE  SOME PICS OF THE BIKE AND IS NEW UP GRADE GO SEE  PAGES  78,79,92,93,96,97,104, &  114    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

bro you dont have to do that 5 times a page especially after we all seen all the pics an the early pages months ago


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 02:29 AM~16685032
> *bro you dont have to do that 5 times a page especially after we all seen all the pics an the early pages months ago
> *


:0 i talk to some persone to in that page your maybe right 5 time was maybe to mush lol but i dide not dide that to do any rong , if i dide something not right tell me what ???
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so here it,s all fix !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTMFT FOR MY HOMIE D-ICE


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16685795
> *TTMFT FOR MY HOMIE D-ICE
> *


YUP :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 22 2010, 03:41 AM~16685795
> *TTMFT FOR MY HOMIE D-ICE
> *


thank you my americain friend !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 03:46 AM~16685843
> *YUP :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you bro :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 22 2010, 12:51 AM~16685861
> *thank you bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 03:52 AM~16685865
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
t-t-t


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
wasup homies !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
:h5: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: T-T-T !!!!!!!
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## west_13

T
T
T
FOR THE HOMIE JEFF..


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

hno:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :rimshot: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 22 2010, 07:38 PM~16690943
> *T
> T
> T
> FOR THE HOMIE JEFF..
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HEY WASUP HOMIE !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 08:09 PM~16691243
> *hno:
> *


yup !!! hno: hno:
be worry real worry hehehehehehehehehehehe :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 22 2010, 07:39 PM~16690952
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 22 2010, 11:27 PM~16694601
> *yup !!!  hno:  hno:
> be worry real worry hehehehehehehehehehehe  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



 Don't worry, be happy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 12:40 AM~16694830
> * Don't worry, be happy  :biggrin:
> *


don,t worry 
im just fooling around lolololololllollol !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16695054
> *i,m not worry
> im  just fooling around  lolololololllollol !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: Happily????? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 01:22 AM~16695576
> *:biggrin:  Happily?????  :biggrin:
> *


yup really happy all the way T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 23 2010, 12:27 AM~16695690
> *yup really happy  all the way  T-T-T  !!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Glad for you bro.... You deserve to be there with your last suprices and the nextS... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 01:22 AM~16695576
> *:biggrin:  Happily?????  :biggrin:
> *


yup really happy all the way T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin:     
lolololololollololol :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 01:29 AM~16695728
> *Glad for you bro.... You deserve to be there with your last suprices and the nextS... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
GOOD NIGHT TO ALL !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOD DAY TO ALL !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 23 2010, 09:30 AM~16698120
> *A GOOD DAY  TO ALL !!!!!   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: Good to day to you too bro


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOD DAY TO ALL OF YOU !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :boink: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
t-t-t !!!!!! 
4 the luxurious united family !!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
LUXURIOUS FOR EVER BROTHERS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T :biggrin:  







T







T :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: good morning to you bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 01:16 PM~16710791
> *:wave: good morning to you bro
> *


yeah good what you call mornin or day time but for me night time lol   :thumbsup: 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i just got some new stuff this morning !!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 24 2010, 01:19 PM~16711296
> *yeah good what you call mornin or day time but for me night time  lol     :thumbsup:
> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!
> :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> i just got some new stuff  this morning  !!!!!! :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTT!!!!


----------



## D Twist

*Wheres all the new pics at?? * :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2010, 01:29 PM~16711399
> *Wheres all the new pics at??  :biggrin:
> *




:0 x2


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 24 2010, 02:29 PM~16711399
> *Wheres all the new pics at??  :biggrin:
> *


the engraving and the murals should all done on friday at the most + i will get other parts from the chromer real soon !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 24 2010, 01:36 PM~16711451
> *the engraving  and the murals should all done  on friday  at the most  + i will  get other parts from the chromer real soon  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



SWEEETTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 02:50 PM~16711544
> *SWEEETTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

luxurious 4 ever brothers !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
thank twan 4 the pics !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 11:36 AM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


   nice D


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## west_13

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 24 2010, 06:23 PM~16713365
> *   nice D
> *


 :biggrin:  
THANK YOU EDDIE !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 24 2010, 09:23 PM~16714896
> *:thumbsup: :wave:
> *


WASUP BIG BRO !!!! 
:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 24 2010, 10:02 PM~16715309
> *:biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 24 2010, 05:23 PM~16713365
> *   nice D
> *


Yes sir ed-D


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Big Thingsssss by Jeffy!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

[_COLOR=blue]*HEY BRO..... :0 GOT TO POST PICTURES OF YOUR NEW AVATAR BRO....!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  *__[/COLOR]_


----------



## syked1

hehehhee it worked cool


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 26 2010, 12:12 AM~16727992
> *[COLOR=blue]
> <span style=\'color:blue\'> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> SOON BRO CUZ IT'S NOT ALL DONE !!! :biggrin:
> I STILL HAVE TO GO TO SOME DETAILS THEN YOU WILL THE FINISH PRODUCT !!!  :thumbsup:*


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 25 2010, 11:51 PM~16730259
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SOON BRO CUZ IT'S NOT ALL DONE !!!  :biggrin:
> I STILL HAVE TO GO TO SOME DETAILS  THEN YOU WILL THE FINISH PRODUCT !!! </span>   :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2010, 11:01 PM~16726934
> *Big Thingsssss by Jeffy!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
KEEPING PUSHING IT T-T-T !!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 26 2010, 02:56 AM~16730313
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 25 2010, 11:58 PM~16730334
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :ninja: :run: :boink:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 26 2010, 03:00 AM~16730353
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :ninja:  :run:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WASUP HOME !!! DO YOU LIKE THE NEW IMAGE ????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :naughty: :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 26 2010, 12:19 AM~16730505
> *
> yes i d0 it lo0ks real nice..  :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 26 2010, 03:23 AM~16730521
> *
> yes i d0 it lo0ks real nice..   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:
COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL & GROOVY YEAH D-ICEY-J WAY :biggrin: :biggrin:  !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 
 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2009, 09:08 PM~13647122
> *Hey everyone whats up its Jeff aka D-icey J and i want to share my bike build up with you all.
> 
> Early years around 2004/2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: HMG THAT BRING ME BACK IN TIME !!!! :biggrin: :0 :0 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 27 2010, 11:30 PM~16747110
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 28 2010, 02:32 AM~16747134
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 27 2010, 11:50 PM~16747288
> *:biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


WATS UP JEEFF WAT U UP TO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 28 2010, 02:52 AM~16747302
> *WATS UP JEEFF WAT U UP TO
> *


i just came back from are meeting !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

THAT'S KO0L.. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:happysad: :uh: :angry:  :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 28 2010, 02:14 AM~16747459
> *i just came back from are meeting !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>GO CANADA GO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 28 2010, 04:57 PM~16751035
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>GO  CANADA GO !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:</span>
> *



:0 I think it's the first time you have red chraracters on your thread :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: YUP GO CANADA GO !!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: HO CANADA !!!! # 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 28 2010, 04:03 AM~16747742
> *  :happysad:  :uh:  :angry:    :0
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: HI THERE MY AMERICAIN FRIEND WASUP !!!!! :wave: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

AND IT'S NOW BACK TO MY GOOD OLD STYLE 
D-ICE BLUE STYLE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO. I SEE YOU GUYS KICKED THE USA ASS IN HOCKEY  I DON'T REALLY CARE FOR HOCKEY I WATCH SOCCER. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 1 2010, 04:50 AM~16757970
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. I SEE YOU GUYS KICKED THE USA ASS IN HOCKEY   I DON'T REALLY CARE FOR HOCKEY I WATCH SOCCER. :biggrin:
> *



YEAH WE SURE DIDE, but for my self i like football alot more !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 1 2010, 12:36 AM~16756092
> * AND IT'S NOW BACK TO MY GOOD OLD STYLE
> D-ICE BLUE  STYLE  !!!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 1 2010, 11:41 PM~16766028
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 2 2010, 02:32 PM~16771936
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HAVE A GOOD DAY TO ALL THE REST OF MY BROTHERS !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:   <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'><span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>ALL THE WAY 4 D LUXURIOUS FAMILY <span style=\'color:blue\'>!!!! :biggrin: </span></span></span></span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 2 2010, 09:34 PM~16776537
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'><span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>ALL THE WAY 4 D LUXURIOUS FAMILY  <span style=\'color:blue\'>!!!!      :biggrin:  </span></span></span></span>  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2010, 10:51 PM~16776781
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 4 SURE MON DAVE 4 SURE ALL THE WAY T-T-T 4 D <span style=\'colorrange\'> LUXURIOUS  FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:</span>


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME MY BROTHA


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 3 2010, 07:15 AM~16781632
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME MY BROTHA
> *



:biggrin: Big year for *LuxuriouS* MTL

bigger than the last and smaller than the next


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 3 2010, 09:42 AM~16781891
> *:biggrin: Big year for LuxuriouS MTL
> 
> bigger than the last and smaller than the next
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

*T T <span style=\'colorrange\'>mf T </span>*


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## syked1

ttt i might go for a small ride in a bit  ill be thinkin of you bro


----------



## syked1

ttt - no ride was too cold and windy as hell


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 12:55 AM~16817358
> *ttt - no ride was too cold and windy as hell
> *



 Have to wait for next week, or next season  
it's coming soon, real soon :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:nosad: :nosad: 
not whit a brokend arme ...


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 7 2010, 08:49 PM~16822091
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> not whit a brokend arme ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh:    

WTF????


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 7 2010, 10:30 PM~16822812
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> WTF????
> *


    
i have been opperated 2 day oga .. :yessad:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16822861
> *
> i have been opperated 2 day oga .. :yessad:
> *


Sorry to hear that Jeffy!
Hope you have a good recovery!
p


----------



## syked1

God damn, shit that sucks bro hope you get well soon


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HEY BROTHA I SEEN U NOT FEELIN 100% WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## syked1

broken arm :0 :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 8 2010, 08:15 AM~16826096
> *broken arm  :0  :uh:
> *


  yup for a good 3 or 4 months


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 8 2010, 12:44 AM~16824308
> *Sorry to hear that Jeffy!
> Hope you have a good recovery!
> p
> *


thank you homie !   i,ll be like that for a good 3 to 4 months !!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## abel

:cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2010, 10:09 AM~16836907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
ttt !!!!


----------



## syked1

the hunterrrrrrrrrrr :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE I TOOK A BUNCH OF PICTURES AT THE SHOW. I'll SEND THEM TO U AS SOON AS I GET A CHANCE. :biggrin: THERE WAS A LOT OF NICE BIKES OUT THERE.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 10 2010, 02:16 AM~16846599
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE I TOOK A BUNCH OF PICTURES AT THE SHOW. I'll SEND THEM TO U AS SOON AS I GET A CHANCE. :biggrin: THERE WAS A LOT OF NICE BIKES OUT THERE.
> *


way cool bro thank you that will change my minde 4 sure !!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i,m still really down but i will come out of it one day when ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 9 2010, 09:12 PM~16842798
> *the hunterrrrrrrrrrr  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


boum boum bunse bunse bunse !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeffyyy


----------



## D-ice69

taking my pain killer   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good morning bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 01:53 PM~16870329
> *good morning bro
> *


i,m taking my pain killer anddream making herbs lololol!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 12 2010, 01:56 PM~16870356
> *i,m taking  my pain killer anddream making herbs lololol!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:        :yes:  :yes:  :yes: :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


lol the good old herbal relaxation, is it a case where if you are any more relaxed then that and you shit yrself ? lol :wow:  hehehehehehhe


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 02:05 PM~16870439
> *lol the good old herbal relaxation, is it a case where if you are any more relaxed then that and you shit yrself ? lol  :wow:   hehehehehehhe
> *


yeah i can ,t belive it maybe melting buther ?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

heheheheheheheheheheheheheh lol lol lol


----------



## D-ice69

yup those are real killer episodes that would kill a black bear on the spot he he lololololol !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssup homies.. TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for big jeffy!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 13 2010, 06:12 PM~16881366
> *Wassssup homies.. TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
beside a brookend arm yeah thing are going preatty nice &
wasup whit you bro any new progress on your bike ?? 
i would really like if you could pm me some pics of it cuz is 1 of my favorite bike out ther & would love to get some real good shoot of it to put in my book of the best of trike & bikes thank you bro :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2010, 06:14 PM~16881384
> *ttt for big jeffy!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2010, 05:14 PM~16881384
> *ttt for big jeffy!!!
> *



X367 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 07:00 PM~16881644
> *X367 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 13 2010, 07:00 PM~16881644
> *X367 :biggrin:
> *


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 13 2010, 08:05 PM~16881953
> *+1 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 13 2010, 03:58 PM~16881626
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> beside a brookend  arm  yeah thing are going  preatty  nice &
> wasup whit you bro any new progress on your  bike  ??
> i would really  like if you could  pm me some pics of it cuz is 1 of my favorite bike out ther &  would love to get some  real good shoot of it to put in my book of the best of trike & bikes thank you  bro  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wow bro thanks for the kind words on my bike man.. I'm a big fan of your club too.. as far as chucky he is getting a make over. 

Sal paz from Nemesis ( MOS ) made a new front fender and brace also working on something with him to put my name out there. I'm working w krazy kutting now so some of the new parts including more real knives, engraving, air tank, and a custom centerpiece is getting cut.. 

Ill post pics soon I'm hoping it'll be done by the san beradino show


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 13 2010, 08:51 PM~16882240
> *Wow bro thanks for the kind words on my bike man.. I'm a big fan of your club too.. as far as chucky he is getting a make over.
> 
> Sal paz from Nemesis ( MOS ) made a new front fender and brace also working on something with him to put my name out there. I'm working w krazy kutting now so some of the new parts including more real knives, engraving, air tank, and a custom centerpiece is getting cut..
> 
> Ill post pics soon I'm hoping it'll be done by the san beradino show
> *


cool i,ll wait to see those new pics bro !!!! :biggrin:   
keep on your good work lowrider 4 ever brother !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 14 2010, 03:13 PM~16887095
> *:biggrin:
> *


sallut mon dave !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

# 1 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
lux family !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 14 2010, 07:10 PM~16888424
> *# 1  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> lux family  !!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :h5:  




OOOOOOHHH :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 14 2010, 11:53 PM~16890981
> *:biggrin: :h5:
> OOOOOOHHH :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:
 :yes: :yes:
wasup guys !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :wave: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 14 2010, 03:09 PM~16887440
> *sallut  mon  dave  !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2010, 10:46 AM~16894170
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:



*<span style=\'color:gray\'>T * T * T*</span>


----------



## D-ice69

got some real great news from my doc today it will take time but still it,s good news :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :ugh: :ugh: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 15 2010, 06:02 PM~16897736
> *got some real great news from my doc today it will take time but still it,s good news  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Good to hear bro


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 16 2010, 07:03 AM~16904094
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :ugh: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup family !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

wasup buddy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 16 2010, 08:36 PM~16909830
> *wasup buddy
> *


 :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:  
t-t-t !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5: Sup Jeffy-Jeff!!!

 Something new??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 12:55 PM~16916086
> *:h5: Sup Jeffy-Jeff!!!
> 
> Something new??
> *


well the arrm is geting a little bit better evry day slowly but i still have a 8 to 10 weak to go and i got some real big thing to come in a month on the bike :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 17 2010, 03:31 PM~16917547
> *well  the arrm is geting a little bit better  evry day  slowly but i still have a 8 to 10 weak  to go and i got some  real big thing  to come in a month  on the bike  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *




Sweetttt.... :biggrin: Hope you'll show up to the bike tattoo show last week-end of april


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 17 2010, 03:34 PM~16917576
> *Sweetttt.... :biggrin: Hope you'll show up to the bike tattoo show last week-end of april
> *


yup i should be there :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
maybe not whit the bke i dont know but i will be there !!!   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist

*Jeff, where's the pics you were gonna send??*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 17 2010, 04:59 PM~16918314
> *Jeff, where's the pics you were gonna send??
> *


real soon bro whit my brookend arm & the pain killer make me go slowly somthing i will sent theme you but you keep those for you for the moment !!!!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
t-t-t for the lux family !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:  uffin: 
t-t-t !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup:
t-t-t !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2010, 06:37 PM~16929390
> *:thumbsup:
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 19 2010, 01:19 AM~16933479
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: 
wasup bro !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

wasup LuxuriouS family :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t 4 the luxurious family unity !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: 
good day to all the brothers !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
sorry for the poor quality of the pics but it sort of hard whit 1 arm to take pics  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE WHAT U DOING. PARTS LOOKIN GREAT.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 21 2010, 12:03 AM~16948931
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE WHAT U DOING. PARTS LOOKIN GREAT.
> *


thanks bro for the good word !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

*TRUE PLAYAZ CC SHOW CONFIRMED SATURDAY JUNE 12TH 2010
Location: Port Authority Toronto
We are currently looking at Vendors,.. Very limited spaces available. If you would like to be a Vendor please contact:
Clyde- (647) 215 9406 or (416) 750 8499 Email: [email protected] or
Dylan- (416) 989 9379 Email: [email protected]

Show Flier coming soon!!
Thanks all and let's make this year a good one for the Lowrider movement!
PURO*


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 21 2010, 02:04 AM~16949857
> *TRUE PLAYAZ CC SHOW CONFIRMED SATURDAY JUNE 12TH 2010
> Location: Port Authority Toronto
> We are currently looking at Vendors,.. Very limited spaces available. If you would like to be a Vendor please contact:
> Clyde- (647) 215 9406 or (416) 750 8499    Email: [email protected] or
> Dylan- (416) 989 9379    Email: [email protected]
> 
> Show Flier coming soon!!
> Thanks all and let's make this year a good one for the Lowrider movement!
> PURO
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 02:46 AM~16950131
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
wasup big bro  !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 07:59 PM~16947518
> *Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2010, 10:27 AM~16951395
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 21 2010, 01:04 AM~16949857
> *TRUE PLAYAZ CC SHOW CONFIRMED SATURDAY JUNE 12TH 2010
> Location: Port Authority Toronto
> We are currently looking at Vendors,.. Very limited spaces available. If you would like to be a Vendor please contact:
> Clyde- (647) 215 9406 or (416) 750 8499    Email: [email protected] or
> Dylan- (416) 989 9379    Email: [email protected]
> 
> Show Flier coming soon!!
> Thanks all and let's make this year a good one for the Lowrider movement!
> PURO
> 
> *


*Cool I'll be there for sure!*


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 07:59 PM~16947518
> *Ipod holder of jeff's engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Lookin good Jeff!! so do the pics you emailed me!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 21 2010, 11:24 AM~16951601
> *Lookin good Jeff!!  so do the pics you emailed me!
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
glad you like it still that,s just he start still more details to come soon !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
t-t-t  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 21 2010, 11:41 AM~16951692
> *
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> glad you like it still that,s just he start still more  details to come soon !!!
> *



:biggrin: That's some real JeffyJeff's talk :thumbsup:


 T T T bro


----------



## D-ice69

> :biggrin: That's some real JeffyJeff's talk :thumbsup:
> T T T bro
> [/quote
> YUP !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOT TO
KEEP IT ON PUSHING T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 07:48 PM~16964984
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
T*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 22 2010, 09:17 PM~16965809
> *
> T
> *


yeah
that,s the way to go bro !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 22 2010, 10:47 PM~16967017
> *yeah
> that,s  the  way  to  go  bro !!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
good morning guys !!!!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

wasup guys !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

keep your eyes :wow: :wow: :wow: cuz i big things are coming !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 23 2010, 04:17 PM~16974753
> *keep your  eyes  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  cuz  i big things  are coming  !!!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




Today?? or in two days?? :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 04:19 PM~16974774
> *Today?? or in two days??  :cheesy:
> *


dose it really change any things !!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t 
4 the LuxuriouS family !!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

good morning guys !!!!! 
:biggrin:    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW'S YOUR ARM??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 24 2010, 04:51 PM~16987694
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW'S YOUR ARM??
> *


it,s slowly getting better day by day . :biggrin: 
beside that i,m still working hard as i can on a new display & on the bike !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

i need my herbal treatment !!!!   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

hell ya me 2 :420: time


----------



## syked1

:0 :biggrin:  :420: :rimshot: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 24 2010, 10:52 PM~16991574
> *:0  :biggrin:   :420: :rimshot:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


like al bundy would say , :rimshot: LET,S ROCK !!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16992391
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 24 2010, 10:32 PM~16993158
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 25 2010, 01:37 AM~16993237
> *:h5:
> *


wasup homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 25 2010, 09:04 AM~16994993
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey wasup bro !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:420:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 25 2010, 01:04 PM~16996968
> *:420:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
t-t-t !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 06:36 PM~17000166
> *ttt bro
> *


you got that right brother !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 25 2010, 06:46 PM~17000273
> *you  got  that right  brother !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


hooooo yeah brother all the way t-t-t !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ttt  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## west_13

TTMFT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 25 2010, 11:27 PM~17003221
> *TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
GOOOOOD DAY EVERY 1 !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 26 2010, 09:27 AM~17006060
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> GOOOOOD DAY  EVERY  1  !!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 26 2010, 09:29 AM~17006070
> *:yes: yes it is :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: 
YUP SURE IS , JUST A LITTLE PAIN IN THE ARM BUT IT,S NOT TO BAD 
BUT IT SURE LOOK LIKE A GREAT DAY STARTING  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 26 2010, 09:35 AM~17006102
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> YUP SURE IS , JUST  A LITTLE PAIN  IN THE  ARM  BUT IT,S  NOT TO BAD
> BUT IT  SURE  LOOK LIKE A GREAT  DAY    STARTING    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THE HERBS TREATMENT HELP A GREAT DEAL !!!!!   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
    
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:h5: ttt !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:  :wave: :wave: 
wqsup guys !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 03:07 PM~17024069
> *:biggrin:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:    :wave:  :wave:
> wqsup guys !!!!
> *



:wave: Sup jeffydjeff


----------



## syked1

yulp


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 03:30 PM~17024191
> *:wave: Sup jeffydjeff
> *


SAME AS ALWAYS WORKING ON NEW THINGS TO BE FULLY READY 4 D NEW SESSON !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 03:45 PM~17024288
> *SAME AS ALWAYS  WORKING  ON  NEW THINGS  TO BE  FULLY  READY 4 D NEW SESSON !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 Nice, sometN new??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 28 2010, 03:35 PM~17024226
> *yulp
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes:
ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16670336
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


for 1 i,m waiting for that part to come back from engraving to ship it to chroming !!!!!
+ many other things !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17026565
> *for  1  i,m waiting for that part to come back from engraving  to ship it to chroming !!!!!
> + many  other  things !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: That's wassup


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 10:29 PM~17027289
> *:cheesy: That's wassup
> *


YUP THAT & MANY OTHER THINGS !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
T-T-T  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T  :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 29 2010, 12:05 AM~17028480
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
HEY !!!! WASUP MY AMÉRICAIN BUDDY HOW ARE YOU !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 29 2010, 01:56 AM~17030008
> *Zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz
> *


good night to you to homie lol !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOOOD MORNING LUX FAMILY :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
T-T-T


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2010, 10:29 PM~17040447
> *T-T-T  :biggrin:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 01:29 AM~17040457
> *:h5:
> *


WASUP WEST-13 HOW DO YOU DO BRO !!!!!! :biggrin: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 29 2010, 10:33 PM~17040509
> *WASUP WEST-13  HOW DO YOU  DO  BRO !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :h5:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WATS UP D-ICEY..IM DOING GO0D..
HOW ARE U DOING.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 01:36 AM~17040537
> *WATS UP D-ICEY..IM DOING GO0D..
> HOW ARE U DOING.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BETTER BRO !!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 30 2010, 10:57 AM~17044129
> *BETTER  BRO  !!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


KO0L SO ANY NEW
UP DATES ON D-ICE
 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 01:58 PM~17044143
> *KO0L SO ANY NEW
> UP DATES ON D-ICE
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yuup coming soon and you whene are you going to pay 4 the parts that me & syked1 have done 4 you ? :biggrin:  :dunno:  cuz i need the money bad bro i dont want to rush you but i wanted to ask you .. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
you still want those parts right ???? :dunno:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 30 2010, 11:18 AM~17044312
> *yuup coming soon  and you whene are you  going to pay 4 the parts that me  & syked1  have done 4 you ?  :biggrin:    :dunno:    cuz i need the money  bad  bro i dont want to rush you  but i wanted to ask you .. :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


P.M SENT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 02:20 PM~17044327
> *P.M SENT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 03:12 PM~17044729
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MOOORNING BROTHERS !!!!!! 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 09:32 AM~17053065
> *GOOOD  MOOORNING  BROTHERS  !!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:h5: What's going on bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 31 2010, 09:42 AM~17053103
> *:h5: What's going on bro
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just pick up my seat from the chromeur !!!!! :yes: :wow: :worship: :worship: 
and yesterday i bring the top metal plate to be clear so there will be alot of new stuffcoming out real soonn !!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 03:05 PM~17057158
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man D I forgot how long these bikes take to get built haha.. I feel like I don't even own one its been so long that I've shown :happysad:


----------



## syked1

yeah tell me about it bro, i got parts i made last summer and even before that waiting to get plated and at this rate ill have even more parts to add and haven't even chunked out for the chrome yet, but its not just regular chrome so its hella $$$$$


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 06:19 PM~17057276
> *yeah tell me about it bro, i got parts i made last summer and even before that waiting to get plated and at this rate ill have even more parts to add and haven't even chunked out for the chrome yet, but its not just regular chrome so its hella $$$$$
> *


yeah that,s true take me time but i,m closer to the end thene i ever been !!!!
soon i,ll have the pleasure to show you guys the finish product !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
t-t-t !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 06:33 PM~17057439
> *yeah  that,s  true  take me time  but  i,m  closer  to the end  thene  i  ever  been  !!!!
> soon  i,ll have  the  pleasure  to show  you  guys   the finish product  !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *




:0 Oh really....?? :wow: 


:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 31 2010, 06:55 PM~17057681
> *:0 Oh really....?? :wow:
> :biggrin:
> *


YUP YOU CAN COUNT ON IT !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2010, 07:06 PM~17057844
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
wasup mon dave !!!!!


----------



## syked1

how about Al tomorrow after i go get the boxes from Dorval??? cause friday night i might want to go for a small ride if it stays warm enough


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 08:51 PM~17059021
> *how about Al tomorrow after i go get the boxes from Dorval??? cause friday night i might want to go for a small ride if it stays warm enough
> *


yeah sound good to me i sent you a e-mail for more detail i,ll wait for your reply on that buddy !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 07:03 PM~17057795
> *YUP  YOU CAN COUNT ON IT  !!!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: Is it these boxes???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 31 2010, 10:07 PM~17059705
> *:h5:  Is it these boxes???
> 
> 
> *


you will see it all at the tattoo & bike show or maybe sooner .. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 10:21 PM~17059884
> *you will see it all at the tattoo & bike show or maybe sooner ..  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: I am not the only one who is waiting


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17059937
> *:thumbsup: I am not the only one who is waiting
> *


i know but it will only make a biger impact whene i will put it on !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 06:20 PM~17058044
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> wasup  mon dave  !!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2010, 11:54 PM~17061288
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 01:14 AM~17062387
> *ttt
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

WATS UP JEFF WAT U BEEN UP TO..


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 01:43 AM~17062656
> *WATS UP JEFF WAT U BEEN UP TO..
> *


YOU WILL SEE IT ALL VERRY SOON BRO !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 11:23 PM~17062964
> *YOU WILL SEE IT ALL  VERRY  SOON  BRO  !!!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


CAN'T WAIT I SENT U A P.M RIGHT NOW..


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 02:24 AM~17062967
> *CAN'T WAIT I SENT U A P.M RIGHT NOW..
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 11:31 PM~17063000
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 02:36 AM~17063027
> *
> *


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 31 2010, 11:47 PM~17063066
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 1 2010, 08:34 AM~17063905
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
hey wasup my americain friend :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

BE ON THE LOOK OUT AROUND 8.30 TONIGHT NEW PICS ARE COMING OUT !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

or just a wee bit later lol

Spare tire cover


----------



## west_13

TTT


----------



## syked1

Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 07:47 PM~17070620
> *Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: KLEAN


----------



## syked1

naw mayne its hella dirty :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 09:30 PM~17070424
> *or just a wee bit later lol
> 
> Spare tire cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice addition to the bike bro, will look great


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 07:49 PM~17070632
> *naw  mayne its hella dirty  :wow:  :wow:
> *


KLEAN WORK.. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 10:53 PM~17070675
> *KLEAN WORK.. :biggrin:
> *


hehehehe thats what happens when you wash yr hands 








just messin with ya lil homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 09:47 PM~17070620
> *Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fucking insane!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 09:30 PM~17070424
> *or just a wee bit later lol
> 
> Spare tire cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hellllllllllll yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2010, 10:50 PM~17070647
> *nice addition to the bike bro, will look great
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 1 2010, 11:05 PM~17070828
> *Hellllllllllll yeahhhhhhhhh
> *


THANKS DAVE
AND THERE,S MORE TO COME !!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

THOSE PARTS LOOK SUPER DOPE MY CANADIAN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 07:47 PM~17070620
> *Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


danm... :0 :0 .....its fuken sicc :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 12:47 AM~17072888
> *THANKS DAVE
> AND THERE,S MORE  TO COME !!!!        :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 10:26 AM~17074483
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> GOOOOOD  MORNING  GUYS  !!!!    :wave:  :wave:
> *




:h5: Sup Mannn


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 2 2010, 06:42 AM~17073847
> *THOSE PARTS LOOK SUPER DOPE MY CANADIAN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS YOU HOMIE !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 2 2010, 07:16 AM~17073898
> *danm... :0  :0 .....its fuken sicc  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thanks bro !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 10:27 AM~17074488
> *:h5: Sup Mannn
> *


not much i,m eating my fry chicken cuz me MR-J LOVE FRY CHICKEN !!!!!!  :thumbsup:  LOLOLOLOL NO REALLY I JUST GOT UP !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 10:39 AM~17074559
> *not  much  i,m eating my fry chicken cuz me MR-J  LOVE  FRY  CHICKEN  !!!!!!    :thumbsup:    LOLOLOLOL NO  REALLY  I JUST GOT UP  !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Have an happy breakfast bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 10:56 AM~17074681
> *Have an happy breakfast bro
> *


HUMMMMM RRRRRRRR I,LL SURE DO FOOL !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GOD MR-J LOVE FRY CHICKEN :biggrin:  LOL !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 09:04 AM~17075286
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> T-T-T  !!!!!!
> *


Yo D check out the front fender I painted for Chucky on the Team Az thread when you get a chance...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 2 2010, 01:37 PM~17076137
> *Yo D check out the front fender I painted for Chucky on the Team Az thread when you get a chance...
> *


YEAH I,LL GO DO THAT RIGHT NOW !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:30 PM~17070424
> *or just a wee bit later lol
> 
> Spare tire cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
LARGER PICS ON PAGE 136 !!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:47 PM~17070620
> *Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:30 PM~17070424
> *or just a wee bit later lol
> 
> Spare tire cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beto done that?


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice bike bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 03:12 PM~17076950
> *Beto done that?
> *


YUP !!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 03:14 PM~17076970
> *YUP !!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: That's fuckN nice!! Did you keep the tire under the leather?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 03:16 PM~17076986
> *:thumbsup: That's fuckN nice!! Did you keep the tire under the leather?
> *


YUP JUST NEED AIR TO MAKE IT LOOK EVEN BETER !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T-T-T  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 2 2010, 03:26 PM~17077082
> *YUP JUST NEED AIR TO MAKE IT LOOK EVEN BETER  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Shit that's nice bro 


T *** T *** T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 06:28 PM~17078637
> *Shit that's nice bro
> T * T * T
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

What about the top of the seat???? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 08:41 PM~17079733
> *What about the top of the seat???? :biggrin:
> *


SOON BRO SOON YOU WIL SEE !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 03:14 PM~17076966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bike bro
> 
> *


YEAH THERE ARE JUST SOME LITTLE DETAILS THAT HAVE CHANGE  :biggrin: LOL !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 3 2010, 12:07 AM~17081676
> *YEAH THERE ARE JUST  SOME LITTLE DETAILS THAT HAVE CHANGE    :biggrin: LOL !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  T-T-T !!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:30 PM~17070424
> *or just a wee bit later lol
> 
> Spare tire cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big pics on page 136 !!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 2 2010, 01:14 PM~17076966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bike bro
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 3 2010, 01:45 PM~17085197
> *big pics on  page  136  !!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Apr 3 2010, 01:46 PM~17085208
> *
> *


HO
BOY THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO LOL !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THANKS BRO !!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 

T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttmft


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17086054
> *ttmft
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
T-T-T !!!!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

soon to be completed 26" to 20" conversion daily cruiser


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 07:21 PM~17086821
> *soon to be completed 26" to 20" conversion daily cruiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
got that right brother !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Yo buddy, i have bad news... you will have to wait a bit more for the conti kit knock-off becasue rimo has to get a new flake from Jas to re-weld on the base, because the other one was bent after welding and he didnt want you to have a sub-standard part so he is gonna arrange to get another flake and re-do it over. 

sorry for the bad news, but this just assures you to get a better part assembled with care


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 3 2010, 10:51 PM~17088064
> *Yo buddy, i have bad news... you will have to wait a bit more for the conti kit knock-off becasue rimo has to get a new flake from Jas to re-weld on the base, because the other one was bent after welding and he didnt want you to have a sub-standard part so he is gonna arrange to get another flake and re-do it over.
> 
> sorry for the bad news, but this just assures you to get a better part assembled with care
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
no way bro :0 tell him i will take care of thing for now on !!! :angry: 
let him pay 4 the flake but i want the conti-kit knock-off as fast as possible ......
cost snow flake 12 $ ech !!!!!! :angry: i nedd it this weak i can,t whait no more afther him like that .. :nono: :nono: :no: :no:
+ he hade my cell phone number and e-mail :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

:uh: :around: :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :around: :around: 
RIMO COME OUT COME WHERE EVER YOU ARE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## west_13

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE HAPPY EASTER


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 4 2010, 04:03 PM~17093340
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE HAPPY EASTER
> *


THANKS YOU HOMIE !!!!! :biggrin: 
BESIDE THAT I,M STILL RUNING AFTHER MY MISSING PART AND BE DRESS UP IN A PINK BUNNY COSTUME IT,S ALL COOL IT,S INSAINE WHAT KID WILL MAKE YOU DO LOL  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WOW THANK GOD MY SON DON'T TALK YET SO HE CAN'T TELL ME TO DRESS LIKE A BUNNY LOL


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 4 2010, 04:45 PM~17093619
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WOW THANK GOD MY SON DON'T TALK YET SO HE CAN'T TELL ME TO DRESS LIKE A BUNNY LOL
> *


:biggrin: WELL AS STRANGE AS IT COULD SOUND IT WAS SOME KIND OF COOL LOLOL !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: STILL NOT SOMETHING I WOULD DO TO OFTEN BUT 1 OR 2 TIME IS OK TO ME 4 THE LOVE OF CHILDREN YOU CAN,T REFUSE TO GIVE THEM A BIT OF MAGIC IN THERE LIFE THEY LIKE IT SO MUCH !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YEAH U GOT THAT RIGHT BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 4 2010, 05:19 PM~17093819
> *YEAH U GOT THAT RIGHT BRO
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T-T-T :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

more new things to come real soon !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 5 2010, 08:10 AM~17098589
> *more  new things  to  come  real  soon  !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:cheesy: For the bike & tattoo show??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 5 2010, 07:10 AM~17098589
> *more  new things  to  come  real  soon  !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 08:56 AM~17098715
> *:cheesy: For the bike & tattoo show??
> *


YUP !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 5 2010, 10:31 AM~17099068
> *YUP  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




haaawwwwww shiiiiiiiiT-T-T


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 5 2010, 09:19 AM~17098773
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: HO YEAH MON DAVE !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

Engraved fender mounting Conti kit


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 03:22 PM~17101374
> *Engraved fender mounting Conti kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: uffin:  :thumbsup: 
ho yeah all the way t-t-t brothers !!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 5 2010, 03:22 PM~17101374-->
> 
> 
> 
> Engraved fender mounting Conti kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 04:08 PM~17101823
> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  uffin:    :thumbsup:
> ho yeah all  the  way  t-t-t  brothers  !!!!!!    :yes:  :yes:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:  


:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 

tt MF t


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:19 PM~17101918
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> tt MF t
> *


told you  :biggrin: 
and hell yeah all d way tt mf t :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 5 2010, 04:30 PM~17102026
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>told  you    :biggrin:
> and  hell  yeah  all  d  way  tt  mf  t  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  </span>
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 5 2010, 04:32 PM~17102047
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
all the way D icey way T-T-T !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 02:22 PM~17101374
> *Engraved fender mounting Conti kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17103217
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 6 2010, 07:21 AM~17110038
> *ttt
> *


GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY 1 !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
AND A GOOOD DAY TO YOU BUDDY !!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 6 2010, 08:25 AM~17110148
> *GOOOOOD  MORNING  EVERY 1  !!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> AND A GOOOD DAY TO YOU BUDDY  !!!!!!    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:wave: Morning to you Jeffy!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 6 2010, 08:32 AM~17110169
> *:wave: Morning to you Jeffy!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:rimshot: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 6 2010, 08:56 AM~17110253
> *:rimshot:  :wave:
> *


WASUP HOMIE !!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
IT ALL HAPPEN IN PAGE 140 GO HAVE A LOOK AT IT !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 03:22 PM~17101374
> *Engraved fender mounting Conti kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
WHIT D-TWIST BAR, & SIDE PLATE CUTHING !!! BY CCF CUSTOM :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> [/quote]
> TWISTED BARS BY THE MASTER HIM SELF D-TWIST LAZER CUT BY CCF CUSTOM :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:30 PM~17070424
> *or just a wee bit later lol
> 
> Spare tire cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 
t-t-t !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

KEEP A OPEN EYE NEW PICS MAY COME OUT TONIGHT !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt 
ttt ttt ttt ttt
ttt ttt ttt
ttt ttt
ttt
 :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 7 2010, 04:41 PM~17124450
> *TTT
> *


:biggrin:  :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

this bike gonna be really crazy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Apr 7 2010, 09:14 PM~17126968
> *this bike gonna be really crazy
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THANK YOU BRO !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: !!!!!!
SORRY FOR THE PICS LAST NIGHT I DIDE NOT HAVE TIME !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 07:10 AM~17131951
> *GOOOOOD MORNING  EVERY-1  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: !!!!!!
> SORRY FOR  THE PICS LAST  NIGHT I DIDE  NOT HAVE TIME  !!!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:0 today??? :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 8 2010, 09:36 AM~17132361
> *:0 today??? :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin: MAYBE ???  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 02:47 PM~17134633
> *  :biggrin:  MAYBE  ???    :thumbsup:
> *



hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 8 2010, 03:07 PM~17134806
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

today....???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 8 2010, 04:29 PM~17135477
> *
> today....???
> 
> *


HUMMM ?? YUP I,LL TRY LET ME SAY IT,S A SMALL PART OF A ALL NEW BIG THING GUESS WHAT ??? LOL :biggrin:  

PICS WILL COME AFTER A FEW GOOD GUESS    :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 04:42 PM~17135590
> *HUMMM ?? YUP I,LL  TRY  LET ME SAY IT,S A SMALL PART OF ALL NEW BIG THING GUESS WHAT ???  LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> PICS  WILL COME AFTER A FEW GOOD GUESS        :biggrin:
> *



mural of the seat pan?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 8 2010, 04:55 PM~17135708
> *mural of the seat pan?
> *


NOP NOT EVEN CLOSE :biggrin: THINK BIGER LARGER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 04:57 PM~17135729
> *NOP NOT EVEN CLOSE  :biggrin: THINK  BIGER  LARGER !!!  :biggrin:
> *




D TWISTed part?? :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 8 2010, 04:58 PM~17135740
> *D TWISTed part?? :0
> *


HUMMM NOP WELL NOT THAT I THINK YOU DONT KNOW ABOUBLT :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SOMETHING BIG THAT MY BIKE WAS MISSING ... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 05:02 PM~17135768
> *HUMMM NOP WELL NOT THAT I THINK YOU DONT KNOW ABOUBT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SOMETHING BIG THAT MY BIKE WAS MISSING ... :biggrin:
> *



display?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 8 2010, 05:03 PM~17135773
> *display?
> *


:thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOT IT RIGHT THAT TIME BRO FROM THE START TO D SMALLESS DETAIL ALL NEW UP GRADE DISPLAY !!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 05:08 PM~17135793
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> GOT IT RIGHT THAT TIME BRO FROM A 2 Z  ALL  NEW  DISPLAY  !!!!    :yes:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: You'll need a bigger car for carying all your stuff bro!!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 8 2010, 05:11 PM~17135814
> *:thumbsup: You'll need a bigger car for carying all your stuff bro!!   :biggrin:
> *


REAL SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: 
NOT NOW CUZ I FOUND WAYS TO MAKE IT STILL COMPACT IN WAY   LOL BUT YEAH REAL SOON IT,S NOT A NEW CAR I WILL NEED IT,S A VAN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Now I found that secret so...... :biggrin: or if you wan to wait, I'll understand bro


----------



## D-ice69

HO DIDE I FORGET TO TELL YOU ABOUT WHAT WILL COME WHIT THE NEW DISPLAY AND THE NEW I-POD HOLDER ???? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

IT,S A ???? GUESS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 05:25 PM~17135923
> *HO DIDE I FORGET TO TELL YOU ABOUT WHAT WILL COME WHIT THE NEW DISPLAY AND THE NEW I-POD HOLDER ???? :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 8 2010, 04:25 PM~17135923
> *HO DIDE I FORGET TO TELL YOU ABOUT WHAT WILL COME WHIT THE NEW DISPLAY AND THE NEW I-POD HOLDER ???? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2010, 12:06 AM~17139849
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHERE'S THE PICS


----------



## syked1

didnt get to uploading them yet sorry lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 10:14 PM~17148085
> *didnt get to uploading them yet sorry lol
> *




we can wait.... a little bit


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 10 2010, 12:46 AM~17149468
> *we can wait.... a little bit
> *


 :biggrin: yeah what is a fiew days more lol !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 08:00 PM~17147169
> *      WHERE'S THE PICS
> *


REAL SOON MY FRIEND REAL SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 9 2010, 10:14 PM~17148085
> *didnt get to uploading them yet sorry lol
> *


yeah i wonder why ???  :nicoderm:  hummm not fry chickend nop that was it or hummm what was it dammm ????? :biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 10 2010, 02:10 AM~17150126
> *
> *


  uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
hey how do you my friend !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERY - 1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes:  
   
T-T-T !!!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

heheh its because we were watching Trailer Park Boys the second movie : Count down to Liquor Day


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 12:47 PM~17152069
> *heheh its because we were watching Trailer Park Boys the second movie : Count down to Liquor Day
> *


 :biggrin:  
ho yeah ! that was it !!!!!  :yes:


----------



## syked1

we will be at your place around 5:30 bro so we have a good hour to get up to st esprit and be a lil bit early for supper at 7 pm


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2010, 01:12 PM~17152189
> *we will be at your place around 5:30 bro so we have a good hour to get up to st esprit and be a lil bit early for supper at 7 pm
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
COOL BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup homie!!! Hope all is well over there... its freaking getting hott here in AZ! Yesterday bout 95.. today is same... :angry:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 10 2010, 10:58 PM~17155282
> *Whatup homie!!! Hope all is well over there... its freaking getting hott here in AZ! Yesterday bout 95.. today is same... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: not to much i whent to sugar shack whit syked-1 and the rest of the guys from luxurious i still work real hard to get my bike ready 4 this year !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t !!!! :biggrin:   go 
see the new pics on pages 136 to 141 !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2010, 06:04 PM~17160800
> *t-t-t !!!!  :biggrin:     go
> see  the  new pics  on pages  136 to  141 !!!!
> *


  


Spare tire cover


----------



## Ant-Wan

Seat pan - quick look engraved and chromed


----------



## Ant-Wan

B-4


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: thanks twan !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2010, 08:28 PM~17161784
> *
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
luxurious family going big all the way T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
      :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2010, 08:10 PM~17161631
> *:biggrin:  thanks  twan !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *



Better to have all them on the same page bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17163012
> *Better to have all them on the same page bro
> *


 yeah it help but if peoples really want to see thing they will go see the pages to !!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2010, 12:41 AM~17164702
> *yeah it help but if peoples  really  want to see thing  they  will go see the pages to !!!!!        :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: good point bro, but when you'll show it up in 2 weeks... everything gonna be showed up all at the same time so people can see everything in the same package of picture :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna be a great moment bro... 4 you, your bike, and *LuxuriouS* Montréal


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2010, 12:48 AM~17164774
> *:thumbsup: good point bro, but when you'll show it up in 2 weeks... everything gonna be showed up all at the same time so people can see everything in the same package of picture :biggrin:  :biggrin: gonna be a great moment bro... 4 you, your bike, and LuxuriouS Montréal
> *


i see your point but 
dont talk to much bro and thanks 4 the good words !!!
action are bether thene words !!!
as 4 my bike & rep luxurious 
i always be on 
t-t-t of the
line !!!   
& i will always keep on going & pushing it up all the way !!!!!   :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:     :nicoderm: 
     :yes: 
D-ICEY-J GO FOR D TOP & nothing less !!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:   
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
luxurious family unity t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

goood morning guys !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: T-T-T !!!! 
      
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
T-T-T  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICE T-T-T ALL THE WAY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICE -D -# 1 :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
LUX FAMULY UNITY ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP, HEY ANY IDEAS FOR SOME MURALS??  :dunno: :wow: :naughty: I WAS THINKIN SOME GIRLS NAKED WITH FLOWERS AND SKULLS AROUND.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 09:06 AM~17166457
> *WHAT'S UP, HEY ANY IDEAS FOR SOME MURALS??   :dunno:  :wow:  :naughty: I WAS THINKIN SOME GIRLS NAKED WITH FLOWERS AND SKULLS AROUND.
> *


YEAH I GOT SOME IDEAS BUDDY I,LL SENT YOU A PM WHIT MY IDEAS !!!!!
LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
 T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   
T-T-T !!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HEHEHE :biggrin: LOOK OUT TODAY IS NEW PARTS PICK UP DAY !!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 11:20 AM~17177584
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
HI WASUP BRO !!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TO SEE SOME OF THE NEW PARTS PICS GO SEE ON PAGE 144 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 AM~17177650
> *TO SEE  SOME  OF THE NEW PARTS PICS GO  SEE  ON PAGE  144  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: T * T * T bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 11:46 AM~17177806
> *:thumbsup: T * T * T bro
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
YUP ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

? new pics?? :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 01:29 PM~17178655
> *? new pics??  :cheesy:
> *


real soon !!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 13 2010, 02:16 PM~17179026
> *real soon !!!    :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO WHAT NEW PARTS DID U GET??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 04:11 PM~17180010
> *WHAT'S UP BRO WHAT NEW PARTS DID U GET??
> *


IT,S OTHER PARTS OF MY BRAND NEW DISPLAY + THE TOP OF MY SEAT PAN WHIT MURAL THAT I HADE SENT TO HAVE PUT A CLEAR ON , NOW IT,S READY TO GET PINSTRIPE AND SILVER LEAFING :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 13 2010, 06:07 PM~17181192
> *    :biggrin:
> *


T-T-T :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:   :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## syked1

*Damn rights he does*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 07:14 PM~17181893
> *Damn rights he does
> *


:rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
LOLOLOLOLOL !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: DAMMMMMM RIGHT YOU ARE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOL
THAT,S NO FOOL TALKING THERE !!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 01:29 PM~17178655
> *? new pics??  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEAH !!!!  :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## JuicyJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 14 2010, 12:56 AM~17186090
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
 :wave:
WASUP HOMIE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING TO EVERY -1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 14 2010, 04:38 AM~17187724
> *GOOOOD MORNING  TO  EVERY -1  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 14 2010, 07:38 AM~17187724
> *GOOOOD MORNING  TO  EVERY -1  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Morning to you JeffyJeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 14 2010, 12:25 PM~17189413
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
 
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 14 2010, 12:33 PM~17189496
> *Morning to you JeffyJeff
> *


2 you to twan !!!
:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!! :yes:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 06:29 PM~17192937
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
WASUP BUDDY !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17196153
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
WASUP MON DAVE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY - 1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 15 2010, 08:50 AM~17199560
> *:wave: Sup Jeffy
> *


JUST GOT UP AND GET READY 4 THE DAY !!!!
:biggrin: GOT TO PUT ON SUN CREAM PROTECTION AND MY SUNGLASS 
YOU KNOW THE EVERY DAY THINGS NIGHT CREATURE LIKE ME HAVE TO DO !!! 
LOLOL :biggrin:      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LOWRIDER 4 EVER & LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 ETERNETY !!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 15 2010, 07:57 PM~17205008
> *:wave: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY - 1 !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING 2 EVREY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 03:59 AM~17219454
> *GOOOD  MORNING  2  EVREY-1 !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I'M BARELY GONNA GO TO SLEEP GOOD NIGHT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 08:27 AM~17219501
> *GOOD MORNING??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  I'M BARELY GONNA GO TO SLEEP GOOD NIGHT
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
lol well good night buddy !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T-T-T :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 08:29 AM~17220544
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> T-T-T  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW'S THE BIKE AND THE FAMILY??


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 05:01 PM~17222825
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* :wow: :wow:THAT IS FUKIN TIGHT..
NICE JEFF..*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2010, 08:30 PM~17222970
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thank you danny !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 04:01 PM~17222825
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17223550
> *:0  :0
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK U MY AMERICAIN FRIEND  !!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 17 2010, 09:35 PM~17223554
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice bro
> *


THANK YOU BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHO DID YOUR SPARE TIRE COVER? LOOKS GOOD


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 10:45 PM~17223953
> *WHO DID YOUR SPARE TIRE COVER? LOOKS GOOD
> *


THANK YOU & 
A GUY FROM ARE CLUB DIDE IT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 11:09 PM~17224149
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
I STILL GOT ALOT OF FEW DETAILS HERE & THERE TO GET OVER WHIT 
BUT I,M GETHING CLOSER TO FINISH EVERY DAY !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 07:16 PM~17224192
> *  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> I STILL GOT ALOT OF FEW DETAILS HERE & THERE TO  GET OVER WHIT
> BUT I,M GETHING CLOSER TO FINISH EVERY  DAY  !!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HELL YEAH. MAN I'M TAKIN MY FRAME FOR MURALS SOON I HOPE. I BEEN LAZY HAHA


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 11:27 PM~17224265
> *HELL YEAH. MAN I'M TAKIN MY FRAME FOR MURALS SOON I HOPE. I BEEN LAZY HAHA
> *


IT,S GOOD TO TAKE IS TIME  :thumbsup: :yes:
TAKE IS TIME & DO IT RIGHT FIRST TIME !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

I STILL HAVE ALOT OF NEW STUFF COMING NEXT WEAK !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 08:01 PM~17222825
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
FULL SIZE PICS PAGE 148 , :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 11:33 PM~17224328
> *I  STILL  HAVE ALOT OF NEW STUFF  COMING  NEXT WEAK !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



 HAHAHAAAAA, fuck yèèèèèèah


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 17 2010, 11:40 PM~17224398
> * HAHAHAAAAA, fuck yèèèèèèah
> *


 :biggrin: DAMMMMM RIGHT FUCK YEAAAAH !!!! LOLOL :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 11:46 PM~17224456
> *:biggrin:  DAMMMMM  RIGHT  FUCK  YEAAAAH  !!!!  LOLOL  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 17 2010, 11:51 PM~17224505
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 07:31 PM~17224300
> *IT,S GOOD TO TAKE IS TIME    :thumbsup:  :yes:
> TAKE IS TIME  & DO IT RIGHT  FIRST TIME !!!!
> *


X2. Hey did u get my email?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 11:55 PM~17224534
> *X2. Hey did u get my email?
> *


 THE 1 WHERE U EXPLAIN ABOULT THE PLACE FOR THE MURAL OF YOUR BIKE ? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 08:01 PM~17224581
> *THE 1 WHERE U EXPLAIN  ABOULT THE PLACE FOR THE MURAL OF YOUR BIKE ? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


NO :happysad: ABOUT A NEW FRAME I BOUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 12:43 AM~17224888
> *NO :happysad:  ABOUT A NEW FRAME I BOUGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: 
yeah dude i just sheck it out !!! 
dammm that is 1 real sick good looking frame !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 09:29 PM~17225207
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:
> yeah dude i just sheck it out !!!
> dammm that is 1 real sick good looking  frame !!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THANKS BUDDY. I DON'T WANNA SHOW MY TRIKE TIL ITS DONE. I DON'T WANNA TAKE SHORTCUTS. hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 02:10 AM~17225515
> *THANKS BUDDY. I DON'T WANNA SHOW MY TRIKE TIL ITS DONE. I DON'T WANNA TAKE SHORTCUTS. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
ttt !!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 10:27 PM~17225612
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> ttt  !!!!!!
> *


WHENEVER I LEARN HOW TO POST PICS IMA START MY OWN BUILD UP TOPICS OF ALL THE BIKES I HAVE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 18 2010, 02:54 AM~17225764
> *WHENEVER I LEARN HOW TO POST PICS IMA START MY OWN BUILD UP TOPICS OF ALL THE BIKES I HAVE
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
t-t-t  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 18 2010, 09:54 AM~17226446
> *:wave:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: 
SUP TWAN !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: T-T-T  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 07:01 PM~17222825
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking great Jeffy!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 17 2010, 10:33 PM~17224328
> *I  STILL  HAVE ALOT OF NEW STUFF  COMING  NEXT WEAK !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 22 2009, 09:25 PM~13659931
> *Engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 10:46 AM~17226652
> *looking great Jeffy!!!!
> *


THANK YOU DAVE !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LUXURIOUS MONTREAL ALWAYS ON THE MOVE!!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 10:49 AM~17226666
> *
> *


 :biggrin:   
YUP YOU CAN COUNT ON ME 
ON THIS !!!  THERE WILL ALWAY,S BE MORE 2 COME WHIT ME D-1 & ONLY D-ICEY-J !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 10:04 AM~17226751
> *:biggrin:
> YUP  YOU  CAN  COUNT ON ME
> ON THIS  !!!                                                                                                                        THERE WILL  ALWAY,S  BE MORE  2 COME  WHIT  ME D-1 & ONLY  D-ICEY-J !!! :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 11:04 AM~17226749
> *DAMMMMMMMMM RIGHT ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!! </span>  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: TTT bro :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 18 2010, 11:18 AM~17226828
> *:thumbsup: TTT bro :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMMMM RIGHT !!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 07:19 PM~17231079
> *:h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


WATS UP JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 18 2010, 10:28 PM~17231184
> *WATS UP JEFF
> *


keeping working on the bike like alway,s !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2010, 09:15 PM~17232689
> *keeping  working on the bike like alway,s !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's ko0l who did ur mural'
it's tight.. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKS GOOD MY CANADIAN HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

SUP BRO I'M GETTIN MY FRAME BACK IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS. ITS GONNA BE GETTIN SOME MURALS :biggrin: :0 hno: hno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 12:53 AM~17233147
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  LOOKS GOOD MY CANADIAN HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thank !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 19 2010, 12:55 AM~17233175
> *SUP BRO I'M GETTIN MY FRAME BACK IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS. ITS GONNA BE GETTIN SOME MURALS :biggrin:  :0  hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 01:21 AM~17234443
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 19 2010, 08:46 AM~17234761
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

TTMFT  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
TTMFT !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
T-T-T !!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

TTMFT !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## D-ice69

TTMFT !!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 19 2010, 11:38 PM~17242541
> *TTMFT  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 20 2010, 12:02 AM~17242886
> *
> *


:naughty: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 
TTMFT !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
TTMFT !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: 
ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 
D - NEW EVOLUTION OF D-ICE !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

TTMFT !!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

you got a close up of the wheel trims bro??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 04:03 PM~17248957
> *you got a close up of the wheel trims bro??
> *


YEAH I THINK I DO I,LL LOOK AROUND 
4 IT BRO NO PROBLEME !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

BAD ASS PICS BROTHA


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: OUPS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 21 2009, 08:16 PM~14542248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMM NOT RIGHT AGAIN !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 20 2010, 04:46 PM~17249353
> *BAD ASS PICS BROTHA
> *


:biggrin: LOL OUPS I GOT TO TRY & TRY AGAIN BUT I,LL GET THAT PIC 
OF THOSE WHEEL TRIMS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 04:52 PM~17249965
> *:biggrin: LOL OUPS  I GOT TO TRY & TRY  AGAIN BUT I,LL GET THAT  PIC
> OF  THOSE  WHEEL  TRIMS  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


cool, cause they look real nice but would like to see a closer shot of the detail


----------



## syked1

hi buddy, not to be a jerk bro you can stop reposting the same pictures and postings over and over again - if people wanna read your thread they will anyways


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 06:14 PM~17250181
> *hi buddy, not to be a jerk bro you can stop reposting the same pictures and postings over and over again - if people wanna read your thread they will anyways
> *


I KNOW BRO LOL :biggrin: & ALOT OF PEOPLES WHERE ALWAYS ASKING 4 PICS NOW I GOT SOME REAL GOOD 1 !!! IT,S OK THEY WILL THE LAST FOR A BIT NO PROBLEME , WHY I WAS REPOSTING THEM IS ONLY CUZ I LOVE THOSE SHOOT !!!!! I SEE YOUR POINT BUDDY AND IT ,S A GOOD 1 SO IT,S ALL COOL !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Didnt mean to be harsh buddy, just that most people read it even if they dont leave a comment

go see my CAD design and laser cutting page i just started

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537495

and work i have touched in 1 way or another

http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums


----------



## syked1

:wave: :thumbsup:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 08:57 PM~17251636
> *Didnt mean to be harsh buddy, just that most people read it even if they dont leave a comment
> 
> go see my CAD design and laser cutting page i just started
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537495
> 
> and work i have touched in 1 way or another
> 
> http://s743.photobucket.com/home/JC_s_Weld...esign/allalbums
> *


i knnow & be sure that i dide not take it harsh buddy ,it,s true that i got over exited whit the pics cuz i really love those shoot !!! 
i saw your pages it,s real ttt pro work !!!
you hade a point you told me you where right end of the story !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: luxurious 4 ever big bro !!!! 
tomorow is the big day for the D-ICE NEW EVOLUTION COMING ON !!!! :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

thursday evening is the move infor the show bro, so ill have to come to yr place to help yall


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:15 PM~17253563
> *thursday evening is the move infor the show bro, so ill have to come to yr place to help yall
> *


OK NO PROBLEME BRO , DIDE YOU GET MORE DETAIL ON THE EXACT TIME ?? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

the evening so probablylike scp liek 6-7pm until closing at 11


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

bro, do you have a small piece of wood i can use for my stand of my pedal ? liek yr block but a small piece or a 2x4" but only a few inch long you know what i mean


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:38 PM~17253946
> *bro, do you have a small piece of wood i can use for my stand of my pedal ? liek yr block but a small piece or a 2x4" but only a few inch long you know what i mean
> *


YUP GOT THAT RIGHT HERE !!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

saaaweeet :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:53 PM~17254168
> *saaaweeet :thumbsup:
> *


THAT,S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR HELPING ONE A OTHER !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: unity


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 21 2010, 12:09 AM~17254386
> *:biggrin: unity
> *


LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW GUYS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE.MAD PROPS FOR YOU GUYS.WAS GOOD FROM ALL THE GOODTIMES B.C FAMILY :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: D-ICE OOOOLA AMIGO


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2009, 06:08 PM~13647122
> *Hey everyone whats up its Jeff aka D-icey J and i want to share my bike build up with you all.
> 
> Early years around 2004/2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE AND SUPER CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2010, 11:02 AM~17257423
> *WAT IT DEW GUYS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE.MAD PROPS FOR YOU GUYS.WAS GOOD FROM ALL THE GOODTIMES B.C FAMILY :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5: D-ICE OOOOLA AMIGO
> *


THX AMIGO :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
NEW UPGRADE ARE COMING TODAY !!!


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 08:23 AM~17257588
> *THX  AMIGO  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> NEW UPGRADE  ARE COMING TODAY  !!!
> *


DID YOU SAY MOOOORE UPGRADES :0 MAN I DONT THINK THE TIRES CAN HOLD SO MUCH CUSTOM PART WIEGHT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 21 2010, 12:29 PM~17258177
> *DID YOU SAY MOOOORE UPGRADES :0  MAN I DONT THINK THE TIRES CAN HOLD SO MUCH CUSTOM PART WIEGHT  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP THAT,S WHAT I SAID :biggrin: !!!!! 
NEW THINGS LIKE LEAFING PINSTRIPE AND DISPLAY PART
+ A FEW LITTLE SURPRICE OF MINE !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt cant wait to see it tomorrow


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 06:16 PM~17261482
> *ttt cant wait to see it tomorrow
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
i cant wait 2 show u !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 21 2010, 01:41 PM~17258844
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
i,m in love those new improvement are really doing alot 4 my baby D-ICE !!!! :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## west_13

TTT FOR D-ICEY


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 21 2010, 10:53 PM~17264425
> *TTT FOR D-ICEY
> *



THX YOU !!!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 07:56 PM~17264469
> *
> THX  YOU  !!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:</span>
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
SMOKE & LOWRIDER REAL TRIP TO THE SKY LOLOLOL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 08:02 PM~17264593
> *  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> SMOKE & LOWRIDER  REAL  TRIP TO THE SKY LOLOLOL !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 22 2010, 06:13 AM~17268055
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HI THERE BUDDY 
WASUP IN YOUR PART OF THE COUNTRY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY - 1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin:   :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 21 2010, 01:33 PM~17260388
> *YUP  THAT,S  WHAT I  SAID  :biggrin:  !!!!!
> NEW  THINGS LIKE LEAFING  PINSTRIPE  AND  DISPLAY  PART
> + A FEW  LITTLE SURPRICE  OF MINE  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO TURN HEADS LEFT AND RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 10:29 AM~17268907
> *:0  :0  :0 SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO TURN HEADS LEFT AND RIGHT :thumbsup:
> *




:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 22 2010, 10:29 AM~17268907
> *:0  :0  :0 SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO TURN HEADS LEFT AND RIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: THANK YOU BRO I HOPE IT WILL THAT 
WOULD BE A BIG HONNOR 4 ME CUZ THAT WOULD BE A 
PROOVE THAT PEOPLES REALLY APPRICIATE MY WORK !!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes:
THANK YOU AGAIN BRO 4 THE GOOD WORDS !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm replied bro


----------



## D-ice69

YUP I GOT IT THX !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

YUP I GOT IT THX BRO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## hnicustoms

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...........HOMIE LOOKIN SICK.......... :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 01:40 PM~17270523
> *WOW...........HOMIE LOOKIN SICK.......... :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS HOMIE !!!


----------



## D-ice69

FIRST GET OUT FOR THE D-ICE TODAY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:   :thumbsup:
EVERY THING LOOKING GOOD NEW PICS TO COME OUT SOON !! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

you mean :thumbsup: ???




I agree :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Bike was looking awsome at the show this weekend Jeffy!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

Great bike Jeffy!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

------------------------*T*T*T*


----------



## OGDinoe1

Looking good Bro


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0 :0 NICE PICS BAD ASS BIKE BRO :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Holy shit!!!!!! That's one bad ass bike!, cleeeeeean!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bro you really need to get this bike to the states for a lrm show
that will definately be a top contender for top honors, I gotta say that is one of the shinniest chrome plating i've seen in a long time


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 06:41 PM~17297480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bro you really need to get this bike to the states for a lrm show
> that will definately be a top contender for top honors, I gotta say that is one of the shinniest chrome plating i've seen in a long time
> *


*Canadian chrome thats why!* :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17297341
> *:0  :0 NICE PICS BAD ASS BIKE BRO :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK MY FRIEND I,LL POST SOME MORE SOON !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 06:49 PM~17297547
> *Canadian chrome thats why!  :biggrin:
> *


yessir just like those cups, bro, when the sun hits it in the right way its blinding


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17297480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bro you really need to get this bike to the states for a lrm show
> that will definately be a top contender for top honors, I gotta say that is one of the shinniest chrome plating i've seen in a long time
> *


THX ALOT :biggrin: !!!
AND I HOPE 1 WILLL TO GOING TO THE STATE THAT WOULD BE A HONOR FOR ME !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17297362
> *Holy shit!!!!!! That's one bad ass bike!, cleeeeeean!
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THANK BRO FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 25 2010, 01:21 AM~17292411
> *Bike was looking awsome at the show this weekend Jeffy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MERCCI MON DAVE !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 10:32 PM~17292507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK'S BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17292527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   THAT LOOK'S SICK HOMIE


----------



## D-ice69

THANK YOU EDDIE !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 06:49 PM~17297547
> *Canadian chrome thats why!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 26 2010, 12:31 AM~17301067
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17292489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


danmmmm.... :wow: :wow: :wow: 
lools sicc homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 04:33 AM~17302953
> *danmmmm.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> lools sicc homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 24 2010, 09:21 PM~17292411
> *Bike was looking awsome at the show this weekend Jeffy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO IS THIS GUY RIGHT HERE!? HAHA WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN HOMIE BIKE LOOKIN HELLA GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 26 2010, 05:00 AM~17303008
> *WHO IS THIS GUY RIGHT HERE!? HAHA WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN HOMIE BIKE LOOKIN HELLA GOOD OUT THERE
> *


:biggrin: :wave: 
HI MY AMERICAIN HOMIE THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!!! :thumbsup: 
BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE I,M STILL MISSING SOME PARTS LIKE BULLET LIGHTS &
CONTI-KIT AND SOME OTHER LITTLE SURPRICE OF MINE  :thumbsup: !!!!
THANK YOU AGAN !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 07:49 PM~17297547
> *Canadian chrome thats why!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
TTT !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:h5: :h5:   
T-T-T !!!!!  
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: 
LuxuriouS FamilY UnitY 4 EternetY !!!!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  :nicoderm: TTMFT !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

bro our appointment is at 7:20 so i might not be back until 8:30


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2010, 02:21 PM~17305964
> *bro our appointment is at 7:20 so i might not be back until 8:30
> *


cool bro no probleme !!! i,ll call you  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 05:29 AM~17315180
> *  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


HI THERE MY FRIEND GO HAVE A LOOK IN THE LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB TOPIC !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
4 the new pics :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW D HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 11:06 AM~17316415
> *WAT IT DEW D HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


cool homie wasup whit you !!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

NOTHING MUCH JUST TRYING TO GET MY GIRLS BIKE OUT.I NEED GOLD PARTS FOR HER BIKE.ANY INFO SOME WHERE LIKE A USED OLD GOLD BIKE?I NEED GOOD RIMS,FORKS,FENDERS FOR A 20"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2010, 06:33 AM~17303578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BIKE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 27 2010, 03:18 PM~17318841
> *
> BIKE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
THX HOMIE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 27 2010, 03:11 PM~17318767
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST TRYING TO GET MY GIRLS BIKE OUT.I NEED GOLD PARTS FOR HER BIKE.ANY INFO SOME WHERE LIKE A USED OLD GOLD BIKE?I NEED GOOD RIMS,FORKS,FENDERS FOR A 20"
> *


WHAT TYPE OF PARTS ( SQUARE TWIST OR FLATE TWIST CUZ I GOT SOME FLATE ) I COULD LOOK AROUND TO 4 SOME SQUARE TWIST ... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
    :nicoderm:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17292489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say homie that a badass bike that needs to go to vegas this year  one word describe that bike 
"iceout" lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 27 2010, 06:39 PM~17320952
> *say homie that a  badass bike that needs to go to vegas this year  one word describe that bike
> "iceout" lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THX DUDE !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2010, 08:04 PM~17321720
> *:wave:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

tt GD t


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD DAY EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
TTFMT !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

good afternoon sir


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2010, 06:49 PM~17333181
> *good afternoon sir
> *


2 YOU TO MR-J DIDE YOU HADE FRY CHICKEN TODAY LOLOLOL !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 07:08 PM~17333396
> *2 YOU TO  MR-J  DIDE YOU  HADE   FRY CHICKEN  TODAY  LOLOLOL !!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


roast beef and sweet potatoes


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2010, 07:53 PM~17333801
> *roast beef and sweet potatoes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HEHEHEHE !!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1

*What up homie* :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 28 2010, 11:01 PM~17335833
> *What up homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HI BRO !!!!!


----------



## syked1

have a good day brother


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2010, 07:15 AM~17338629
> *have a good day brother
> *


SAME 2 TO YOU BIG BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 29 2010, 07:46 AM~17338680
> *What's up bro
> *


WELL I JUST WAKE UP !!! :biggrin:  
AND I,M GOING TO EAT AFTHER I GOT SOME DRAWING TO DO 4 THE BIKE WASUP WHIT YOU HOMIE !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 29 2010, 09:18 AM~17338963
> *WELL  I JUST  WAKE  UP  !!!  :biggrin:
> AND  I,M  GOING  TO EAT  AFTHER  I GOT                                                                          SOME  DRAWING TO  DO  4  THE BIKE  WASUP  WHIT  YOU  HOMIE !!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: sounds good bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17339030
> *:thumbsup: sounds good bro
> *


YUP 4 SURE IT,S THE EVERY DAY THING 
GOT TO KEEP ON PUSHING ALWAYS !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
 
ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 29 2010, 04:08 PM~17342393
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> ALL  THE WAY  T-T-T  !!!!!!    :yes:  :yes:
> *



oooooooh yesssssss :biggrin: 


:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

DAMMM RIGHT !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 29 2010, 05:18 AM~17338963
> *WELL  I JUST  WAKE  UP  !!!  :biggrin:
> AND  I,M  GOING  TO EAT  AFTHER  I GOT                                                                          SOME  DRAWING TO  DO  4  THE BIKE  WASUP  WHIT  YOU  HOMIE !!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


HEHE I JUST WOKE UP AND I THINK IMA GO GET ME SOME MEXICAN FOOD :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 29 2010, 05:05 PM~17342845
> *HEHE I JUST WOKE UP AND I THINK IMA GO GET ME SOME MEXICAN FOOD :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


HUMMMMMMM DAMMMM I WISH I COULD BE THERE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 29 2010, 02:04 PM~17343338
> *HUMMMMMMM  DAMMMM  I  WISH  I COULD  BE THERE  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


YOU'RE ALWAYS WELCOME HERE IN AZ


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17343607
> *YOU'RE ALWAYS WELCOME HERE IN AZ
> *


HO YEAH BUT YOUR BETTER HAVE ALOT OF MEXICAN FOOD WHENE 
I GET THERE    !!!!! 
CUZ MR- ICEY-J LOVE MEXICAN FOOD HAHAHA !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 12:16 AM~17347389
> *ALL  THE  WAY  TTMFT  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY  UNITY  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *



good words bro :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 30 2010, 12:25 AM~17347501
> *good words bro :h5:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YUP  HEHEHE !!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 30 2010, 12:47 AM~17347743
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
THANK !!!


----------



## syked1

tgif ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2010, 07:22 AM~17349287
> *tgif ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
hi big bro good morning and a great day !!! :biggrin: 
what dos (tgif) meen ??


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 09:50 AM~17349804
> *:wave:  :wave:
> hi big bro  good morning and a great  day  !!!  :biggrin:
> what dos (tgif) meen ??
> *



:uh: 

Thank God It's Friday


omg


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 30 2010, 10:06 AM~17349895
> *:uh:
> 
> Thank God It's Friday
> omg
> *


HA OK THENE TGIF !!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 10:11 AM~17349925
> *HA OK  THENE  TGIF  !!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




fuckkkkk yeeeeaaaaaaahhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 30 2010, 10:55 AM~17350201
> *fuckkkkk yeeeeaaaaaaahhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM RIGHT !!!!! 
 :nicoderm: :420: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 30 2010, 12:29 PM~17350965
> *DAMMM  RIGHT  !!!!!
> :nicoderm:  :420:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
HEHEHEHEHE !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17355175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO  zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 08:37 AM~17358110
> *WHAT'S UP BRO   zzzzzzzzzzz
> *


I JUST GOT OUT FROM DREAMLAND LOL  :thumbsup: :rofl:  
WOW THAT WAS GOOD STUFF  LOLOLOLOLOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALL THE WAY TO TTMFT !!!!</span> </span>


----------



## syked1

:wave: see you later bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP ANYTHING NEW TO THE BIKE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 07:43 PM~17361115
> *WHAT'S UP ANYTHING NEW TO THE BIKE
> *


soon got some thing that are at the chromeur !! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
1 more upgrade coming on the D-ICE  AGAIN !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 2 2010, 09:10 PM~17368126
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 1 more upgrade  coming on the D-ICE    AGAIN !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2010, 10:12 PM~17368147
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: YUP !! :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 2 2010, 10:10 PM~17368126
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 1 more upgrade  coming on the D-ICE    AGAIN !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Good shit bro


----------



## D-ice69

sup twan !!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING TO EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 10:05 AM~17371538
> *sup twan !!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



chillin' at work! Shitty day... but I'm still alive so everything is great


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 3 2010, 11:57 AM~17372416
> *chillin' at work! Shitty day... but I'm still alive so everything is great
> *


:biggrin: YEAH THAT,S COOL ME I,M JUST KEEPING ON UPGRADING THE D-ICE LIKE ALWAY,S HEHEHE   :thumbsup: 
514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!
PUSHING LIMITE OVER TTMFT !!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 12:52 PM~17372938
> *:biggrin:  YEAH THAT,S COOL ME I,M JUST  KEEPING  ON  UPGRADING  THE  D-ICE  LIKE  ALWAY,S  HEHEHE      :thumbsup:
> 514-LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  UNITY  4 EVER  BROTHERS  !!!!!
> PUSHING  LIMITE  OVER  TTMFT  !!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:nicoderm: ahahaaa, what you gonna do when once is completed :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 3 2010, 01:01 PM~17373050
> *:nicoderm: ahahaaa, what you gonna do when once is completed :0
> *


I,LL PASS TO THE NEXT ONE !!!! :biggrin: 
IT,S ALL READY DRAW PUT ON CAD AND READY TO GO !!!!!
SO THENE I,LL JUST HAVE TO START THE NEW BUILD UP !!! SEE I,M ALL READY TO GO OR LIKE I SAY I,M ALWAY,S FULL OF SURPRICES !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ALL THE WAY TTMFT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 3 2010, 01:33 PM~17373351
> *I,LL  PASS  TO THE NEXT  ONE  !!!! :biggrin:
> IT,S  ALL  READY  DRAW  PUT  ON  CAD  AND  READY  TO  GO  !!!!!
> SO  THENE  I,LL  JUST  HAVE TO START  THE  NEW  BUILD UP !!!                                          SEE  I,M  ALL  READY  TO  GO  OR LIKE I SAY  I,M  ALWAY,S  FULL  OF SURPRICES !!!!!
> *



Bike theme, D * FIRE :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 3 2010, 03:07 PM~17374281
> *Bike theme, D * FIRE :rofl:
> *


HEHEHE :biggrin: 
EVEN MORE HOT THENE THAT THEME NAME AND BUILT 
TOOK ME 2 YEARS TO PUT THE FINAL TOUSH TO THIS FUTUR PROJECT  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:wow: :0  WHAT'S UP BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 3 2010, 05:48 PM~17375932
> *:wow:  :0    WHAT'S UP BRO
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNNG LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  
LET,S ROCK !!!!
BUNDY WORD ON LOL !!!! :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 
ttmft !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## D-ice69

TTMFT !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt good night homie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 10:49 PM~17392171
> *ttt good night homie
> *


:biggrin: yup and take good care of you
big bro !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Morning bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 5 2010, 11:58 AM~17398082
> *:wave: Morning bro
> *


HI TWAN WASUP !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 12:26 PM~17398328
> *HI TWAN  WASUP  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 working working... till 2pm :biggrin: 

Sup Jeff?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 5 2010, 01:30 PM~17398925
> *working working... till 2pm :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Jeff?
> *


WASUP ??? THE SAME THING AS EVERY DAY LOL 
& THAT AINT BE NO FOOL 
MR-D WORD ON !!!!! :biggrin:   
GET IT FOOL :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: !!! LOLOLOL


----------



## D-ice69

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
MR-D


----------



## Ant-Wan

Never be fool, just be FOUUUU


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 5 2010, 02:42 PM~17399565
> *Never be fool, just be FOUUUU
> *



YOU SAY I,M A FOOL NO WAY YOUR THE REAL FOOL IF YOU THINK THAT FOOL !!!!
AND YOU KNOW WHAT MR-D SAY STAY FOUUU FOOL LOLOL !!!   :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 5 2010, 03:07 PM~17399737
> *
> YOU SAY I,M A FOOL  NO WAY YOUR THE  REAL FOOL  IF  YOU  THINK  THAT FOOL !!!!
> AND  YOU KNOW WHAT  MR-D  SAY  STAY  FOUUU  FOOL  LOLOL !!!      :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



FOOOUUUUUUU :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 
:rimshot: :rimshot: 
LET,S ROCK !!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## syked1




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 05:58 PM~17401311
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HI BIG-J WASUP BRO HOPE YOUR KEEPING GETHING BETTER !!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Good night bro zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 6 2010, 08:27 AM~17407383
> *Good night bro zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
SOME NEW PARTS JUST CAME IN !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 6 2010, 03:51 PM~17410425
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> SOME  NEW  PARTS  JUST  CAME  IN  !!!  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> *




ooooh niiiiiiice :wow: :wow: :wow: Hope we will know what is it soon


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 6 2010, 03:53 PM~17410439
> *ooooh niiiiiiice :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Hope we will know what is it soon
> *


YUP FOR THOSE ONE YOU CAN :biggrin: 
:biggrin: THE NEW PARTS ARE NOW CHROME & ENDGRAVE 
IT,S THE NEW CONTI- KIT AND BULLET LIGHT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THERE ARE SOME MORE COMING BUT THAT,S MY LITTLE SURPRICE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 6 2010, 04:03 PM~17410533
> *YUP  FOR THOSE ONE  YOU CAN  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  THE  NEW  PARTS  ARE  NOW  CHROME & ENDGRAVE
> IT,S  THE  NEW  CONTI- KIT  AND  BULLET LIGHT  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> THERE ARE SOME MORE COMING  BUT  THAT,S  MY LITTLE  SURPRICE  !!!!
> *




:biggrin: This gonna be awesome to see it chromed and engraved    

Post pics.....


----------



## syked1

:wow: :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 6 2010, 06:02 PM~17411429
> *:biggrin: This gonna be awesome to see it chromed and engraved
> 
> Post pics.....
> *


GOT TO REMOUNT THE BULLET LIGHT FIRST AND
PUT THE CONTI -KIT ON THENE TAKE SOME PICS + I GOT TO GO TAKE PICS FOR SPROCKET MAGAZINE SO IT MAY TAKE LITTLE BIT OF TIME BUT IT SHOULD NOT BE TO
LONG THIS TIME BUT I,M STILL KEEPING SOME SURPRICE !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP BRO...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 6 2010, 06:53 PM~17411825
> *WHATS UP BRO...
> *



NOT MUCH JUST WORKING ON THE BIKE LIKE ALWAYS 
AND WHIT MY BROKEND ARM I CAN NOT ALOT MORE FOR NOW !!  
BUT THIS WILL CHANGE REAL SOON TOMOROW I WILL SEE MY DOC AND WHIT 
SOME LUCK HE WILL GIVE THE GREAT NEWS I,M WATING FOR TO HEAR ... :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
THENE AT LAST IT WILL BE TIME TO GET BACK AND RIDING STREET ALL NIGHT & DAY WHIT MY BEST BUDDY SYKED-1 !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 6 2010, 07:13 PM~17412427
> *
> NOT MUCH  JUST  WORKING  ON THE  BIKE  LIKE  ALWAYS
> AND  WHIT MY BROKEND  ARM I CAN NOT ALOT MORE  FOR  NOW  !!
> BUT THIS WILL  CHANGE  REAL SOON  TOMOROW  I WILL  SEE  MY DOC  AND  WHIT
> SOME  LUCK  HE WILL  GIVE THE  GREAT  NEWS I,M WATING FOR TO HEAR  ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> THENE  AT  LAST  IT WILL BE TIME TO GET  BACK  AND  RIDING STREET  ALL  NIGHT &  DAY WHIT MY BEST  BUDDY  SYKED-1  !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LOWRIDER  4 EVER  BROTHER      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2010, 08:16 PM~17412444
> *
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: 
LET,S HOPE FOR THE BEST :biggrin:     !!!!!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: hey sorry bro, i missed yr call i was driving. im back home now just finished eating... wasup?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 6 2010, 08:53 PM~17412735
> *:thumbsup: hey sorry bro, i missed yr call i was driving. im back home now just finished eating... wasup?
> *


IT,S COOL BRO !!!!  :thumbsup: 
I,LL KEEP YOU IN TOUCH HOW THING WHENT TOMOROW ....  :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## D-ice69

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: 
:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: 
today is going to be D day 
whene i,ll know how my arm is doing
and if i,ll can restart riding & building bike at last !!!!  :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I,LL BE GONE FOR MOST OF THE DAY BUT I,LL KEEP 
EVERY-1 INFORME OF THE RESULT !!!!!! :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 6 2010, 10:55 PM~17416234
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> today  is going to be  D  day
> whene  i,ll  know how my arm is doing
> and if  i,ll  can restart  riding  & building bike at  last !!!!    :x:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 7 2010, 03:41 AM~17416376
> *HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL BRO
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: 
thx !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:x: 4 you bro!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 7 2010, 07:44 AM~17416945
> *:x: 4 you bro!
> *


no more hope or waiting my doc just give me 
the ok :thumbsup: to restart riding my bike :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: thanks god at last d -icey-j is back in to the luxurious double - j - team i have been dreaming for so long of the time whene i,ll be back to riding whit my best buddy big-j thx lord i,m so happy !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ho yeah soon i,ll be back riding the street !!!! 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 09:50 AM~17419207
> *no more hope or waiting my doc just give me
> the ok  :thumbsup: to restart  riding  my  bike    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: thanks god  at  last d -icey-j  is back in to the luxurious double - j - team i have been dreaming for so long of the time whene i,ll be back  to riding whit my best buddy big-j  thx lord i,m so happy !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: WHAT'S UP HOMIE. NOW U CAN RIDE YOUR BIKE AND MAKE SOME MORE VIDEOS  GLAD U BETTER BROTHA.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2010, 12:50 PM~17419207
> *no more hope or waiting my doc just give me
> the ok  :thumbsup: to restart  riding  my  bike    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: thanks god  at  last d -icey-j  is back in to the luxurious double - j - team i have been dreaming for so long of the time whene i,ll be back  to riding whit my best buddy big-j  thx lord i,m so happy !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 8 2010, 07:52 AM~17426640
> *:0  :biggrin: WHAT'S UP HOMIE. NOW U CAN RIDE YOUR BIKE AND MAKE SOME MORE VIDEOS   GLAD U BETTER BROTHA.
> *


YUP FOR SURE BRO NEW VIDEO WILL BE COMING OUT OF THE LUXURIOUS DOUBLE -J - TEAM ADVENTURE !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP FAMILY !!! :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeff


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17429797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
:yes: :yes: HO YEAH !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 9 2010, 03:37 AM~17432635
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 9 2010, 06:28 PM~17436098
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF
> *



 :biggrin: wasup bro well i,m chiling waiting for going riding if the cold & rain could just stop so i & my buddy syked1 can go ride and make a new episode of the luxurious double-j-team adventure in the same time !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 9 2010, 06:10 PM~17437541
> *
> :biggrin:  wasup bro well i,m chiling waiting for going riding  if the cold & rain could just stop  so i & my buddy syked1  can go ride  and make a new episode of the luxurious double-j-team adventure in the same time !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


SEEMS LIKE THE WEATHER IS NICE UP THERE BRO. WELL AT LEAST ITS NO HOT LIKE OVER HERE IN PHOENIX


----------



## syked1

we like it hot homie  beleive me when you pass 6 months in under or almost freezing weather, you cant wait to bake that first few days  that and AC only cost liek $100 so who cares at worst come back into a nice 70 Deg. room with no humidity


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 10 2010, 06:14 PM~17445287
> *we like it hot homie  beleive me when you pass 6 months in under or almost freezing weather, you cant wait to bake that first few days  that and AC only cost liek $100 so who cares at worst come back into a nice 70 Deg. room with no humidity
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I JUST GOT MY NEW LITTLE SURPRICE UPGRADE FOR THE D-ICE 
WHIT FULL OF OTHER PARTS THAT JUST NEED TO BE MOUNTED ON NOW !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2010, 12:11 AM~17449357
> *I JUST GOT  MY  NEW  LITTLE  SURPRICE  UPGRADE  FOR THE  D-ICE
> WHIT  FULL OF OTHER  PARTS  THAT  JUST  NEED TO BE MOUNTED  ON NOW  !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy: Yeeaaahh!!!! Hope you'll have fun today bro.....


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 10:47 AM~17452448
> *:cheesy: Yeeaaahh!!!! Hope you'll have fun today bro.....
> *



4 SURE I ALWAY,S HAVE FUN MOUNTING MORE D-TWIST PARTS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2010, 11:43 AM~17452955
> *
> 4  SURE  I ALWAY,S  HAVE  FUN  MOUNTING MORE  D-TWIST  PARTS  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 12:15 PM~17453232
> *:biggrin:
> *


D-ICEY-J IS 
ALWAY,S PUSHING IT OVER T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2010, 12:26 PM~17453314
> *D-ICEY-J    IS
> ALWAY,S  PUSHING  IT  OVER  T-T-T  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



as the family :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 01:09 PM~17453643
> *as the family :biggrin:
> *


yeah for sure !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

WHEN IS TWAN GONE MOVE ON IS BIKE JUST LIKE THAT ....
  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: J/K


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2010, 03:02 PM~17454760
> *WHENE  IS  TWAN GONE   MOVE  ON IS  BIKE  JUST  LIKE THAT  ....
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  J/K
> *



 Riding with good beat in my headphones, I move on my bike bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 03:07 PM~17454833
> * Riding with good beat in my headphones, I move on my bike bro
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
THAT,S NOT MOVING ON A BIKE THAT,S JUST CHLLING & RIDING !!!! :rofl: 
REAL MOVE ARE = TO DO SOME NEW MOVE ON TO IT !!! LIKE THE FRAME MOVE AND PARTS MOVE !! j/k


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2010, 03:20 PM~17454988
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> THAT,S  NOT  MOVING  ON A  BIKE  THAT,S  JUST CHLLING & RIDING !!!! :rofl:
> REAL MOVE  ARE = TO  DO SOME NEW  MOVE  ON  TO  IT !!! LIKE THE  FRAME  MOVE  AND  PARTS  MOVE !!  j/k
> *



:0 slowly bro... I think it's presentable the way it looks like now! 
a little something is coming soon


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 03:51 PM~17455356
> *:0 slowly bro... I think it's presentable the way it looks like now!
> a little something is coming soon
> *


dont take it like that !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
just make new move just like the 1 you talk it your project just dont do the moon walk !!!! keep it on !!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 11 2010, 04:32 PM~17455816
> *dont take it like that !!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> just make new  move  just  like  the 1  you talk  it  your project  just dont do the  moon walk  !!!! keep it on !!!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T 4 THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!   :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:
T-T-T !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes: 
T-T-T !!!!! :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: 
D-ICEY-J - D-GROOVY YEAH !!!! :boink: :boink: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0


> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17449357
> *I JUST GOT  MY  NEW  LITTLE  SURPRICE  UPGRADE  FOR THE  D-ICE
> WHIT  FULL OF OTHER  PARTS  THAT  JUST  NEED TO BE MOUNTED  ON NOW  !!!!!  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow:  :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 07:17 AM~17463174
> *:0
> :0  :wow:  :wow:    :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BRO
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YOU WILL SEE IT REAL SOON !!!!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+May 12 2010, 07:17 AM~17463174-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> :0  :wow:  :wow:    :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> x3586
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-ice69_@May 12 2010, 08:13 AM~17463315
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> YOU  WILL  SEE  IT  REAL  SOON  !!!!!!!        :thumbsup:
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
HEHEHE SOON REAL SOON !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2010, 02:14 PM~17465923
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


    
JOIN THE RIDE WHIT MR-D HEY BOY DONT BE A FOOL & JOIN THE LUXOURIOUS DOUBLE-J- TEAM & RIDE WHIT ME MR-D & BIG -J & AFTHER WILL HAVE SOME NICE FRY CHICKEN !!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 12 2010, 10:18 AM~17465951
> *
> JOIN THE RIDE  WHIT  MR-D  HEY BOY DONT  BE A FOOL  &  JOIN  THE  LUXOURIOUS DOUBLE-J- TEAM &  RIDE WHIT  ME MR-D  & BIG -J  & AFTHER WILL HAVE SOME  NICE FRY CHICKEN  !!!!!  :naughty:  :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: 
CAN I RIDE TOO?????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 12 2010, 04:13 AM~17463315
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> YOU  WILL  SEE  IT  REAL  SOON  !!!!!!!        :thumbsup:
> *


TODAY??? :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 05:16 PM~17467455
> *:biggrin:
> CAN I RIDE TOO?????
> *


YUP FOR SURE IF YOU HAVE YOUR PRIVIATE JET IN YOUR GARAGE 
ME MR-D & MY BUDDY SYKED-1 WOULD BE HONOR TO RIDE WHIT YOU WE WILL EVEN BUY THE EXTRA LARGE FRY - CHICKEN POT FOR THE OCCASION !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 05:17 PM~17467471
> *TODAY??? :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 MAYBE YOU,LL SEE BUDDY !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 06:03 PM~17467957
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
WHY THE SAD FACE HOMIE 1 DAY WE WILL RIDE TOGETHER 4 SURE 
WHEN I,LL COME TO THE USA !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

TOMOROW WILL BE THE FIRST DAY OF RIDING OF THIS YEAR FOR THE LUXURIOUS -DOUBLE- J TEAM AT LAST !!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 12 2010, 02:13 PM~17468087
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WHY  THE  SAD  FACE  HOMIE  1 DAY  WE WILL  RIDE  TOGETHER  4  SURE
> WHEN  I,LL  COME  TO THE USA  !!!!!!
> *


HELL YEAH JUST MAKE SURE ITS IN THE WINTER TIME CUZ IF ITS TOO HOT MY FAT ASS IS GONNA PASS OUT ON THE STREET HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 07:24 PM~17468831
> *HELL YEAH JUST MAKE SURE ITS IN THE WINTER TIME CUZ IF ITS TOO HOT MY FAT ASS IS GONNA PASS OUT ON THE STREET HAHA :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA YEAH I,LL TAKE YOUR ADVICE ON IT  !!! BY THE WAY HOW HOT IS IT DURING THE WINTER ?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

if i remember its in the 80's degree farenheit lol so like 27 about in celcius no ?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 08:06 PM~17469327
> *if i remember its in the 80's degree farenheit lol so like 27 about in celcius no ?
> *


 :0 :0  DAMMMMM THAT,S COLD !!!! :0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 12 2010, 08:55 PM~17469921
> * :0  :0    DAMMMMM  THAT,S  COLD  !!!!  :0
> *



+ 27 not - 27 bro  its like our summer some times lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 09:01 PM~17470007
> *+ 27 not - 27 bro  its like our summer some times lol
> *



LOLOLOLOLOL  YEAH I KNOW I WAS FOOLING AROUND !!!!! 
AND IT,S THE PINGOUINS THAT ARE GOING  GOLFING HO YEAH BRO GO <span style=\'color:red\'>HABS GO !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WINTERS HERE IN PHOENIX DO GET REALLY COLD AND SUMMERS REALLY HOT.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 11:55 PM~17472246
> *WINTERS HERE IN PHOENIX DO GET REALLY COLD AND SUMMERS REALLY HOT.
> *


cold for you =hot for use  
and hot for you most meen baking up for use or somthing like that lol !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2010, 12:07 AM~17472422
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 13 2010, 08:24 AM~17475145
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5: Sup Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 13 2010, 09:59 AM~17475527
> *:h5: Sup Jeff
> *



gething ready to ride & roll   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 13 2010, 11:13 AM~17476157
> *
> gething  ready to ride & rool      :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:      :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 13 2010, 11:31 AM~17476342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE  !!!! 
WAIT A LITTLE AND THERE WILL BE A OTHER VIDEO ON THIS TOPIC
REAL SOON D FIRST EPISODE OF THE LUXURIOUS DOUBLE -J-TEAM ADVENTURE OF 2010 !!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2010, 07:51 PM~17481235
> *JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

THE DOUBLE -J-TEAM IS BACK ON THE STREET !!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt - i slept all night from 6pm until now - was tired, but now the back is a bit stiff from layin down all that time


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 09:36 AM~17497206
> *ttt - i slept all night from 6pm until now - was tired, but now the back is a bit stiff from layin down all that time
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
c you on sunday bro !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yup

something to listen to a bit old but its ok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ4QrNKyyqs


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 12:18 PM~17498002
> *yup
> 
> something to listen to a bit old but its ok
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ4QrNKyyqs
> *


DAMMMMMM THAT,S WAY COOL !!!!! 
LET,S PUT THIS ON THE VIDEO !!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride

Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall

















The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:









Me -Jay - Syked1:









Jeff - D-Ice:









Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol









Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal 

















Five Roses Baking Flour mill:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17498575
> *DAMMMMMM  THAT,S  WAY  COOL  !!!!!
> LET,S  PUT THIS ON THE VIDEO  !!!!!      :thumbsup:
> *



i cant unless i can find the audio track cause its a video lol


----------



## Ant-Wan

sweettt


----------



## syked1

yesssss


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 03:30 PM~17498842
> *pics of thursdays 6 mile / 10 KM ride
> 
> Park at the corner of Atwater and St-Catherine, Montreal - vue of Plaza Alexis-Nihon mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Montreal Forum - Now AMC 22 theatres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me -Jay -  Syked1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff - D-Ice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal Children's hospital and a bus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vue of downtown from the corner of Peel and Wellington, Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Roses Baking Flour mill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMMMMM NICE PICS OF A REAL DAMMM COOL FIRST RIDE BIG-J !!!!!    
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DAM BRO MONTREAL LOOKS LIKE A NICE PLACE


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 05:15 PM~17499321
> *DAM BRO MONTREAL LOOKS LIKE A NICE PLACE
> *


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 05:15 PM~17499321
> *DAM BRO MONTREAL LOOKS LIKE A NICE PLACE
> *


Yup its really nice bro, cosmopolitain - multi cultural, trendy fashiony city, a very old city too so lots of old architecture, and the city is on a huge huge island so there is water all around and can be fished in... about 30-45 minutes out side the city by highway it starts to get farmy and more rugged like minnesota, bushes, foot hills, - up to -40 with windchill in farenheit and celcius cause there its the same - snow all winter yet about on average 75 in the summer and gets up to 95 and upwards of 100 with super super hot humid days


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 15 2010, 03:32 PM~17498847
> * sweettt
> *


   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 16 2010, 03:34 AM~17503611
> *    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 yup yup that was a sweat ride !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 05:15 PM~17499321
> *DAM BRO MONTREAL LOOKS LIKE A NICE PLACE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SURE IS DURING THE SUMER IF IT,S NOT RAINING OR SHIT LIKE THAT  !!!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD DAY 514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 04:32 PM~17500309
> *Yup its really nice bro, cosmopolitain - multi cultural, trendy fashiony city, a very old city too so lots of old architecture, and the city is on a huge huge island so there is water all around and can be fished in... about 30-45 minutes out side the city by highway it starts to get farmy and more rugged like minnesota, bushes, foot hills, - up to -40 with windchill in farenheit and celcius cause there its the same -  snow all winter yet about on average 75 in the summer and gets up to 95 and upwards of 100 with super super hot humid days
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO GO TO YOUR CITY SOMEDAY.  SOMEDAY I'll GO HOPEFULLY.


----------



## syked1

since your in the west you should visit Vancouver too, its awsome


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 16 2010, 11:59 PM~17510154
> *since your in the west you should visit Vancouver too, its awsome
> *



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
yup it,s a must !!!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YO BRO GO TO THE AZ TOPIC AND CHECK OUT WHAT DANIEL CHILDSPLAY DID TO MY FRAME


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 17 2010, 02:53 AM~17512076
> *YO BRO GO TO THE AZ TOPIC AND CHECK OUT WHAT DANIEL CHILDSPLAY DID TO MY FRAME
> *


ok !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

:biggrin:  zup fool


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 17 2010, 10:23 PM~17520641
> *:biggrin:    zup fool
> *



:biggrin: HERRRRRRRR MR-D IS HAVING FRY CHICKEN & DONT YOU FOOL AROUND WHIT
ME MR-D CUZ THEN YOUR A EVEN BIGER FOOL YOU FOOL LOL !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: BESIDE FOOLING AROUND :biggrin: WHAT,S NEW ALEX !!!


----------



## alex_low

work on my bike all day long ready really soon 4 the first step of paint


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAS GOOD "D" HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 17 2010, 10:37 PM~17520855
> *work on my bike all day long ready really soon 4 the first step of paint
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeff!!! What's going on bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 18 2010, 05:23 PM~17529952
> *:wave: Sup Jeff!!! What's going on bro
> *


just came back from a sick ride !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yo bro, i just saw you called, earlier i was makin supper and doing laundry didnt even know you called till now about 10-15 minutes ago...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17532556
> *yo bro, i just saw you called, earlier i was makin supper and doing laundry didnt even know you called till now about 10-15 minutes ago...
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
i just dide a small starting from the metro henri-bourasa to mont-royal to the park in front bell center then from there to the limo stand folow by the old port spot all on my bike oufff !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

kool


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2010, 09:26 PM~17532653
> *kool
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
GOOOOD MORNING 514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

tt T


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ICEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 19 2010, 07:54 PM~17543646
> *D-ICEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY !!! :biggrin: WASUP DAVE I,LL DROP BY THE SHOP TOMOROW TO PICK UP MORE FLYERS & SEE WHEN WE CAN GO TO THE PLACE FOR THE CARPET FOR THE DISPLAY !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 20 2010, 11:01 AM~17549902
> *ttt
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
hi buddy !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GO <span style=\'color:red\'> HABS GO !!</span>


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING 514- LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JEFFY HOW'S THE BIKE COMING


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 20 2010, 09:50 PM~17555769
> * :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> GO <span style=\'color:red\'> HABS  GO !!</span>
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 21 2010, 08:01 AM~17560080
> *WHAT'S UP JEFFY HOW'S THE BIKE COMING
> *


HI SAL!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: 
I JUST HAVE TO FINISH THE NEW DISPLAY & MOUNTED A FEW PARTS ON !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

go habs go


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 22 2010, 04:56 PM~17571456
> *go habs go
> *


GO <span style=\'color:red\'>HABS GO 
HO YEAH BRO<span style=\'color:red\'> ALL THE WAY T T-T !!!</span>!!</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 22 2010, 06:14 PM~17571848
> *GO <span style=\'color:red\'>HABS  GO
> HO YEAH BRO<span style=\'color:red\'> ALL THE WAY T T-T !!!</span>!!</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
DAMMM !!!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 21 2010, 06:56 AM~17560883
> *HI  SAL!!!!!    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> I JUST  HAVE  TO FINISH  THE  NEW  DISPLAY  &  MOUNTED  A FEW  PARTS  ON  !!!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


TTT BROTHA CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2010, 01:53 AM~17574766
> *TTT BROTHA CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
right on bro !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Are you going to the expo today??


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## syked1

no no napierville show lol went for a ride instead


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 24 2010, 11:18 AM~17585347
> *no no napierville show lol went for a ride instead
> *



cool cool... I was supposed to go to naieprville, but... shit happen :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1

de tt facon payer genre plus de $30 entrer pour exposer cest pas tres attirant quand on est serrer deja et y pas de ombre shit on sort de la bruler net quasiment malade


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 24 2010, 01:36 PM~17586435
> *de tt facon payer genre plus de $30 entrer pour exposer cest pas tres attirant quand on est serrer deja et y pas de ombre shit on sort de la bruler net quasiment malade
> *


:nono:  not almost burn more like well cook lololol !!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
<span style=\'color:blue\'>go habs go !!!!</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

it,s all over for the habs & the start of golf sesson for them !!!!   :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

JEFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 24 2010, 11:32 PM~17592966
> *JEFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WASUP MON DAVE JE TE VOIS MERCREDI ....


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

night creatures where out tonight in the city all sort of night creatures !!!!
 hno: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 27 2010, 08:50 AM~17619691
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HI SAL WASUP HOMIE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
wasup guys !!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 27 2010, 05:28 AM~17619847
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI SAL WASUP  HOMIE !!!!!!
> *


WHAT'S UP. HERE CHILLEN. I HAD ARIZONA BEST HYDRAULIC EXPERT PUT MY CHROME UPPER A ARM EXTENDERS ON MY LINCOLN. DAM I MISSED DRIVING IT. BUT NOW IT STARTED LEAKIN POWER STEERIN FLUID. I SWEAR THAT CAR IF ITS NOT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER  BUT I'M NOT TRIPPIN BRO SOMEDAY ITS GONNA BE SWEET LIKE BAD LUCK AND STARBURST  THOSE CARS GAVE ME SOME IDEAS FOR MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 06:15 AM~17630486
> *WHAT'S UP. HERE CHILLEN. I HAD ARIZONA BEST HYDRAULIC EXPERT PUT MY CHROME UPPER A ARM EXTENDERS ON MY LINCOLN. DAM I MISSED DRIVING IT. BUT NOW IT STARTED LEAKIN POWER STEERIN FLUID. I SWEAR THAT CAR IF ITS NOT ONE THING ITS ANOTHER   BUT I'M NOT TRIPPIN BRO SOMEDAY ITS GONNA BE SWEET LIKE BAD LUCK AND STARBURST  THOSE CARS GAVE ME SOME IDEAS FOR MINE. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
hi homie !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 28 2010, 03:30 AM~17630616
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> hi homie  !!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 28 2010, 07:47 AM~17630672
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

bro, we will ride tomorrow night after the meeting, we will drive to the meeting cause i dont have a metro pass with tickets on it, so we will drive there, then come back home to leave early


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 28 2010, 08:15 PM~17635899
> *bro, we will ride tomorrow night after the meeting, we will drive to the meeting cause i dont have a metro pass with tickets on it, so we will drive there, then come back home to leave early
> *


cool !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
GOOOOOOOD & HAPPY DAY 2 EVERY -1 !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 30 2010, 02:01 AM~17645107
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 31 2010, 09:33 PM~17657342
> *
> *


HI THERE HOMIE HOW ARE YOU & THE LITTLE FAMILY  :wave: :wave: 
BY THE WAY HOW IS THE BIKE COMING ALONG ??


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
T-T-T   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t :wave: :wave: 
gooooood day 2 every-1 !!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BIG THING ARE COMING OUT SOON !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 2 2010, 11:22 PM~17679871
> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> BIG  THING ARE COMING  OUT  SOON  !!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 3 2010, 01:30 AM~17681498
> *:thumbsup: can't wait to see it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HEHEHEHE !!!!!    
REAL SOON ....


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 2 2010, 07:22 PM~17679871
> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> BIG  THING ARE COMING  OUT  SOON  !!!!!
> *


WHAT'S UP JEFF CAN'T WAIT TO SEE NEW PICS  BIKE IS COMING OUT OK. I'M GETTIN MY RED FRAME PIN STRIPED AND SILVER LEAFED :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 4 2010, 12:13 AM~17690774
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF CAN'T WAIT TO SEE NEW PICS  BIKE IS COMING OUT OK. I'M GETTIN MY RED FRAME PIN STRIPED AND SILVER LEAFED :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave: 
:cheesy:  :thumbsup: HEY WASUP SAL HOW ARE YOU DOING BRO ???THAT,S A REAL GREAT MOVE YOUR DOING
ON YOUR BIKE I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IF IT TURN OUT AS NICE AS THE OTHER ONE IT,S GOING TO BE SO SICK !!!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
FOR MY SELF EVERY THING IS COMING REAL NICE 
MY NEW DISPLAY IS ALMOST FINISH 
AND THE D-ICE IS ALL FINISH
FOR THIS YEAR  LOL CUZ 
YOU KNOW ME I ALWAY,S
WANT TO PUSH IT MORE
AND MORE   !!!!!
I GOT TO SLOW DOWN CUZ THE $$$$ IS COMING A BIT SHORT .    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:</span></span> </span>


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 3 2010, 11:29 PM~17692803
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :cheesy:    :thumbsup:  HEY  WASUP    SAL  HOW  ARE YOU  DOING  BRO ???THAT,S  A  REAL GREAT  MOVE  YOUR  DOING
> ON YOUR  BIKE  I CANT WAIT  TO SEE IT IF IT TURN OUT AS NICE AS THE OTHER ONE  IT,S  GOING  TO BE  SO  SICK  !!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> FOR  MY SELF  EVERY THING IS  COMING  REAL  NICE
> MY NEW  DISPLAY  IS  ALMOST  FINISH
> AND  THE  D-ICE  IS  ALL  FINISH
> FOR THIS  YEAR    LOL  CUZ
> YOU KNOW ME I  ALWAY,S
> WANT TO PUSH IT  MORE
> AND MORE     !!!!!
> I GOT  TO SLOW  DOWN  CUZ THE  $$$ IS COMING  A  BIT  SHORT .       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:</span></span> </span>
> *



YEAH MONEY IS GONNA BE TIGHT THIS MONTH ITS MY LADY'S BIRTHDAY AND THEN FATHERS DAY. BUT LITTLE BY LITTLE SAVE MONEY. WHICH SAVIN MONEY IS HARD CUZ THERE'S ALWAYS GOOD STUFF FOR SALE IN THE CLASSIFIEDS HAHA. HOW'S YOUR DAUGHTER??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 4 2010, 03:56 AM~17692936
> *YEAH MONEY IS GONNA BE TIGHT THIS MONTH ITS MY LADY'S BIRTHDAY AND THEN FATHERS DAY. BUT LITTLE BY LITTLE SAVE MONEY. WHICH SAVIN MONEY IS HARD CUZ THERE'S ALWAYS GOOD STUFF FOR SALE IN THE CLASSIFIEDS HAHA. HOW'S YOUR DAUGHTER??
> *


top shape homie just like me :biggrin: !! even more since i,m doing better slowly but so what :dunno: better that then nothing is it not  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :yes: !!!
how,s your son ??
the same as alway,s i guess ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 4 2010, 10:23 PM~17700847
> *top shape  homie just like me :biggrin: !! even more since i,m doing better slowly but so what  :dunno: better  that then nothing is it not    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes: !!!
> how,s your son ??
> the same as alway,s  i guess  ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YUPE MY LIL DEVIL HE ALWAYS WAKES ME UP EVERY MORNING BY SLAMMING THE DOOR YELLIN DADDY DADDY HAHA. I LOVE MY BOY CAN'T WAIT FOR HIM TO GET OLDER SO HE CAN RIDE SHOTGUN WITH ME. HOW'S RIDING YOUR BIKE BRO? U MAKIN A VIDEO SOON??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 5 2010, 02:55 AM~17701054
> *YUPE MY LIL DEVIL HE ALWAYS WAKES ME UP EVERY MORNING BY SLAMMING THE DOOR YELLIN DADDY DADDY HAHA. I LOVE MY BOY CAN'T WAIT FOR HIM TO GET OLDER SO HE CAN RIDE SHOTGUN WITH ME. HOW'S RIDING YOUR BIKE BRO? U MAKIN A VIDEO SOON??
> *


THE RIDING IS EVEN BETTER THEN I HOPE I JUST CAME BACK FROM ONE WHIT MY BUDDY SYKED1 FOR THE VIDEO YEAH REAL SOON AS SOON AS SYKED1 CAN FIND SOME TIME 
TO COME TO MY PLACE TO MOUNT THEM :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO WHAT U UP TO??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 5 2010, 10:45 PM~17705222
> *WHAT'S UP BRO WHAT U UP TO??
> *


HI BRO !!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: 
WELL I,M WORKING HARD ON MY NEW DISPLAY & THE LAST LITTLE DETAILS ON MY BIKE 
AND OF COURSE TAKING CARE OF MY LITTLE PRINCESS !!!! :biggrin:   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: T-T-T !!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:
WASUP GUYS !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup bro!!! What's good :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE. HEY I JUST FOUND OUT THEY MAKE MY SON FAVORITE CARTOON IN CANADA I THINK MONTREAL. ITS CALLED JACOB TWO TWO. HAVE U HEARD OF IT??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 06:43 PM~17719477
> *:wave: Sup bro!!! What's good :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
well i,m working like alway,s but now more on the final details on my new display !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 8 2010, 07:37 AM~17725233
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> well  i,m working  like alway,s  but now more on the final details on my new display !!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Nice!!!!! This gonna be awesome   :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 8 2010, 04:24 AM~17724929
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE. HEY I JUST FOUND OUT THEY MAKE MY SON FAVORITE CARTOON IN CANADA I THINK MONTREAL. ITS CALLED JACOB TWO TWO. HAVE U HEARD OF IT??
> *


HI
HOMIE HOW DO YOU DO IT,S GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU YEAH I KNOW THAT 
CARTOON AND THAT IT WAS MADE IN CANADA  YUP WE DONT ONLY HAVE BEAVERS & BEARS WHIT SNOW IN CANADA LOLOL :biggrin: !!!
BUT I,M NOT SURE IF THIS CARTOON IS MADE IN MONTREAL I,LL HAVE A LOOK AT IT !!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!!! :yes: :h5: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 8 2010, 07:46 AM~17725250
> *:biggrin: Nice!!!!! This gonna be awesome     :wow:
> *


 + I,M ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRICE HEHEHE !!!  :biggrin:  </span></span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 8 2010, 04:24 AM~17724929
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE. HEY I JUST FOUND OUT THEY MAKE MY SON FAVORITE CARTOON IN CANADA I THINK MONTREAL. ITS CALLED JACOB TWO TWO. HAVE U HEARD OF IT??
> *


thats the best, i watched that as a kid, jacob two two(also in books) and the hooded fang  yep lots of cartoons are made here old and new ones...


----------



## syked1

and i got the price for those things ... a bit more then expected bro, but not bad ill pm you


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 8 2010, 03:59 AM~17725274
> *HI
> HOMIE  HOW DO YOU DO  IT,S GOOD  TO HEAR FROM YOU  YEAH I KNOW THAT
> CARTOON  AND  THAT IT WAS  MADE IN CANADA   YUP  WE DONT ONLY  HAVE  BEAVERS  &  BEARS  WHIT  SNOW  IN CANADA  LOLOL  :biggrin:  !!!
> BUT  I,M  NOT SURE IF THIS  CARTOON  IS  MADE  IN MONTREAL  I,LL  HAVE  A LOOK AT IT !!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LOWRIDER  4  EVER  BROTHER  !!!! :yes:  :h5:  :yes:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOWRIDER FOR EVER HOMIE


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: LowrideR FeveR


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 8 2010, 04:49 PM~17729145
> *LOWRIDER FOR EVER HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HO YEAH LOWRIDER 4 EVER & EVER BROTHERS !!!!!!


----------



## syked1

hell ya


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 8 2010, 04:56 PM~17729212
> *hell ya
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: T-T-T !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 8 2010, 10:21 PM~17734563
> *:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    T-T-T  !!!!
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO. I JUST GOT OFF WORK MAN I'M TIRED AS FUCK. 10 HOURS I GOT ME 2 HOURS OF OVERTIME :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 9 2010, 07:25 AM~17735313
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. I JUST GOT OFF WORK MAN I'M TIRED AS FUCK. 10 HOURS I GOT ME 2 HOURS OF OVERTIME :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMMMM YOU GO TO SLEEP AND REST THAT IS IF YOUR LITTLE 
DEVIL LET YOU LOL !!!    
HOW ARE THE BIKES COMING ALONG , ME OVER HERE 
THING ARE COMING ALONG REAL GOOD ...   :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

lowrider living life 4 ever brothers !!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 01:54 PM~17737763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider  living  life  4  ever  brothers  !!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: 4 evR


----------



## D-ice69

THAT,S D - WAY -2-LIVE BROTHER !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:
D- ONLY - WAY TO LIVE IS ALL - D - WAY T-T-T HO YEAAAH !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 02:23 PM~17738067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> D- ONLY  -  WAY  TO  LIVE  IS  ALL - D - WAY  T-T-T HO YEAAAH  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *




 I love that pic bro!!! Who take it??  


:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 9 2010, 03:30 PM~17738651
> * I love that pic bro!!! Who take it??
> :biggrin:
> *


  
:biggrin:   
hummm i dont know ??? i,m happy you like it !!!!
cuz there is much more to come !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 03:33 PM~17738679
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :run: :h5: :run: :thumbsup: 
  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: T-T-T   !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
T-T-T !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 9 2010, 10:23 AM~17738067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> D- ONLY  -  WAY  TO  LIVE  IS  ALL - D - WAY  T-T-T HO YEAAAH  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 That's a cool picture right there :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 9 2010, 05:21 PM~17739575
> *That's a cool picture right there :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 9 2010, 05:21 PM~17739575
> *That's a cool picture right there :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THX HOMIE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2010, 12:46 PM~17748558
> *Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


wasup mon dave !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

HAVE A GOOD LOOK AT IT NOW CUZ THE NEXT PICS WILL BE WHEN FULL COMPLETED 
AND IT WILL BE EVEN MORE CRAZY !!!!!! 
LOWRIDER 4 EVER ALL THE WAY T-T-T :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 10 2010, 12:21 PM~17748841
> *wasup  mon dave  !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 10 2010, 02:28 PM~17749925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
THX !!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 10 2010, 06:26 PM~17751948
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> THX  !!!!
> *


it is one nice bike you guys keep up the good work up there


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2010, 07:28 PM~17751966
> *it is one nice bike you guys keep up the good work up there
> *


 :biggrin: YOU CAN BE SURE WE WILL KEEP ON PUSHING !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
AND THX YOU AGAIN FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## OGDinoe1

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY ALL D WAY TTT !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING BIG-J & EVERY-1 !!!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: 
gooood morning every-1 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
    
  
    
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning guys !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 01:16 AM~17789661
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE
> *


HI MY AMERICAIN BUDDY WASUP !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 09:30 AM~17792873
> *HI  MY  AMERICAIN  BUDDY  WASUP !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much bro just watchin the World Cup :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 01:44 PM~17792975
> *Not much bro just watchin the World Cup :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
WHAT TEAM ARE YOU TAKING FOR HOMIE ???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 09:55 AM~17793071
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT  TEAM ARE YOU TAKING FOR HOMIE ???
> *


MEXICO AND GERMANY


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 02:00 PM~17793116
> *MEXICO AND GERMANY
> *


:biggrin: I DONT KNOW TO MUSH ABOULT  SOCCER I,M MORE IN TO NFL & NBA !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 10:06 AM~17793199
> *:biggrin:  I DONT  KNOW  TO MUSH ABOULT  SOCCER  I,M MORE IN TO  NFL  &  NBA  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


IN FOOTBALL I LIKE THE 49ERS AND BASKETBALL THE PHOENIX SUNS


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 02:09 PM~17793226
> *IN FOOTBALL I LIKE THE 49ERS AND BASKETBALL THE PHOENIX SUNS
> *


IN NFL I LIKE THE STEALERS & 49ERS TO !!!!  
IN CFL OF COURSE MY TEAM IS THE MONTREAL ALOUETTES
& IN NBA IT ALWAY,S BEEN THE BOSTON CELTICS !!!! 
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 10:20 AM~17793356
> *IN NFL  I LIKE  THE STEALERS &  49ERS  TO !!!!
> IN CFL OF COURSE  MY TEAM IS THE MONTREAL ALOUETTES
> & IN NBA IT ALWAY,S BEEN  THE BOSTON  CELTICS  !!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I hope Boston beats the Lakers tonigh :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 15 2010, 05:37 PM~17795088
> *Yeah I hope Boston beats the Lakers tonigh :biggrin:
> *


YUP ME 2 !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
    
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
   
CHILLING !!!!   :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
         
GOOD NIGHT EVERY -1 !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
 

GOOOOOD MORNING 2 EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
    
      
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HI EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 19 2010, 01:09 AM~17829329
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:    :thumbsup: 
WASUP GUYS 
HI TWAN !!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 19 2010, 12:19 PM~17831593
> * :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> uffin:  :nicoderm: :yes:        :thumbsup:
> WASUP  GUYS
> HI TWAN  !!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: 

What's happening bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 19 2010, 02:02 PM~17832204
> *:biggrin:
> 
> What's happening bro
> *


GET THE GEAR READY TO WORK ON 
THAT NEW DISPLAY OF MINE WHIT THE HELP OF MY 
BIG -BRO & WHAT MORE HUMMMMM WORK ,WORK LIKE 
ALWAY,S    :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 19 2010, 12:27 PM~17832960
> *GET  THE GEAR  READY  TO  WORK ON
> THAT NEW  DISPLAY  OF MINE  WHIT  THE HELP  OF MY
> BIG -BRO  & WHAT  MORE  HUMMMMM  WORK ,WORK  LIKE
> ALWAY,S        :biggrin:    :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


What's up brotha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 12:54 AM~17835840
> *What's up brotha
> *


hi brotha well aboult 
the same as alway,s work to get the last touch to 
everything from display to the bike !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 19 2010, 09:35 PM~17836154
> *hi  brotha  well aboult
> the same as alway,s work to get the last touch to
> everything  from display to the bike !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


U dedicated homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 04:45 AM~17836856
> *U dedicated homie :biggrin:
> *


YUP !!!!! :yes: :yes: THAT,S ME BUDDY   !!!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HAPPY FATHERS DAY :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 20 2010, 02:30 PM~17838649
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY :biggrin:
> *


2 YOU TO BUDDY !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
& TAKE IT EAZY TODAY PUT YOUR SLIPER ON & ENJOY IT,S YOUR DAY AFTHER ALL LOL !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

T-T-T !!!!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
      T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## syked1

sent those things to be done, should be here friday night if they work on st-jean if not monday


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 22 2010, 07:06 PM~17858171
> *sent those things to be done, should be here friday night if they work on st-jean if not monday
> *


COOL !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :boink: :run: :h5: :run: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

zup homz what news on this bike


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jun 22 2010, 08:29 PM~17859072
> *zup homz what news on this bike
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HI ALEX  WELL I,M TRYING MY BEST WHIT THE HELP OF 
MY BEST BUDDY BIG -J 2 FINISH THE NEW DISPLAY
MOST OF THE WORK ON THE BIKE IS MOSTLY DONE 
& REAL CLOSE TO BE FINISH FOR THIS YEAR !!!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 22 2010, 05:36 PM~17859128
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> HI ALEX   WELL  I,M TRYING  MY BEST WHIT THE  HELP  OF
> MY BEST  BUDDY  BIG -J  2  FINISH  THE NEW  DISPLAY
> MOST  OF THE  WORK  ON THE  BIKE  IS MOSTLY  DONE
> &  REAL  CLOSE  TO BE FINISH  FOR THIS  YEAR !!!
> *



nice  

when all gonna be done .. new project? car? bike?...


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
YUP REAL SOON !!! :yes: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
t-t-t !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 24 2010, 07:30 AM~17873727
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 
ALL D -WAY TO THE TOP !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
HI !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
    
      
:rimshot: :0  :nicoderm: I SAY LET,S ROCK !!!! LOL :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 26 2010, 03:59 AM~17891278
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HI HOMIE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
t-t-t !!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 28 2010, 06:24 AM~17904549
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE
> *


GOOOD HOMIE JUST A BIT STRESS 
BUT AS FOR THE REST IT,S PREATY MUCH THE SAME WORK ,WORK LOLOLOL !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 28 2010, 01:39 PM~17906423
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 10:36 PM~17911378
> *got a few more pix but some 1 frozen has to give me the OK
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 28 2010, 10:37 PM~17911385
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## syked1

lol, we dont see much anyways lol  well we see what they are but not what they ARE


----------



## Ant-Wan

bakk T*T*T


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17914929
> *bakk T*T*T
> *


YUP GOT THAT RIGHT BRO 
& IT,S D ONLY WAY 2 GO ALL THE WAY T-T-T 
& PUSHING THE LIMITE ALWAY,S !!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 29 2010, 08:31 PM~17920170
> *
> *


hey homie wasup !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
i just dide a other big steep on my way to finishing my new display whit the
help of my good buddy syked-1 tonight !!!! :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 29 2010, 07:29 PM~17921866
> *hey  homie  wasup  !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> i  just dide  a other big steep  on my  way to  finishing  my  new  display  whit  the
> help  of my good  buddy  syked-1  tonight  !!!!  :h5:    :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool bro. Post pics when u done. My lady won 500$ gift certificate for US AIRWAYS/.I wonder how much it cost to to to Niagara Falls??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 30 2010, 01:03 AM~17922966
> *That's cool bro. Post pics when u done. My lady won 500$ gift certificate for US AIRWAYS/.I wonder how much it cost to to to Niagara Falls??
> *


 :wow: way cool homie !!!!
i,ll sheck it out for you ..& yup be sure that i,ll post pics when i,m done :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:h5: :h5: 
    



GREAT NEWS I WONT HAVE TO GET OPERATED AGAIN :thumbsup: !!!!
IT WILL TAKE SOME TIME BUT IT WILL COME BACK !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

t-t-t !!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt happy canada day bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 1 2010, 04:58 PM~17937253
> *ttt happy canada day bro
> *


thx you buddy !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:
same 2 you ...


----------



## D-ice69

HI 2 ALL  & GOOOOOOOD MORNING !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 30 2010, 02:33 PM~17927514
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:  :h5:
> 
> 
> GREAT  NEWS  I WONT HAVE  TO GET  OPERATED AGAIN    :thumbsup: !!!!
> IT WILL  TAKE  SOME TIME BUT IT  WILL  COME  BACK  !!!!!!
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 2 2010, 09:30 AM~17943457
> *
> *


i would like to thx every-1 of my luxurious brothers for ther moral suport !!!!
but i would like give a big thank you even more to my best buddy jason aka syked1 
thx big -bro !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS UP BRO


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 2 2010, 01:45 PM~17945073
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


HI HOMIE WELL I,M TRYING TO BUT THE LAST
TOUCH & DETAILS TO MY DISPLAY & BIKE
A FEW BOLTS & SCREWS HERE & THER &
A LITTLE BIT OF PAINT & I,M ALL DONE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 3 2010, 02:25 AM~17950645
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 3 2010, 05:37 PM~17953825
> *HI HOMIE  WELL  I,M  TRYING  TO  BUT THE  LAST
> TOUCH & DETAILS  TO  MY  DISPLAY  & BIKE
> A FEW BOLTS & SCREWS  HERE & THER  &
> A LITTLE BIT OF PAINT  & I,M ALL  DONE !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *




:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 3 2010, 05:55 PM~17953930
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH JUST A FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE 
THE FIRST COMPLETED NEW DISPLAY AND BIKE POST !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 3 2010, 07:58 PM~17954528
> *YEAH  JUST  A FEW  MORE  DAYS  BEFORE
> THE  FIRST COMPLETED  NEW  DISPLAY  AND  BIKE  POST !!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *



hno:

just take the time it takes bro  Scrape is coming fucking soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

HEY PM ME YOUR EMAIL. I'VE BEEN TRYING TO EMAIL U BUT MY PHONE ERASED ALL MY EMAILS  :uh:


----------



## D-ice69

no prob homie !!!! 
pm sent !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:

T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:  :yes: 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## Ant-Wan

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

lowrider 4 life !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 


LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 6 2010, 05:32 PM~17974715
> *T-T-T  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



x5


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jul 8 2010, 07:39 AM~17990494-->
> 
> 
> 
> x5
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: hno:  :naughty:
> THE NEW D-ICE IS COMING OUT REAL SOON FOR REAL SO NOW HOOOOO YEAH !!!!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 8 2010, 09:43 AM~17990801
> *
> *


LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :rimshot: :h5: :rimshot: :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 8 2010, 03:42 PM~17993606
> *:biggrin: hno:    :naughty:
> THE NEW D-ICE IS  COMING  OUT  REAL SOON  FOR REAL SO  NOW  HOOOOO  YEAH  !!!!!!    :yes:   :thumbsup:
> LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  UNITY  4  EVER  BROTHERS  !!!!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *




:biggrin: we'll see next week-end bro :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 8 2010, 09:07 PM~17996357
> *:biggrin: we'll see next week-end bro :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

I found a show on the Eastcoast Riders..........JUST FOR YOU BRO



:roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 9 2010, 01:34 PM~18002342
> *I found a show on the Eastcoast Riders..........JUST FOR YOU BRO
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE NAME OF THE SHOW IS GREAT !!!

BUT TUNER THING HUMMMMM NOP NOT MY TYPE OF THING LOL !!!! :biggrin: 
:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run:
OH NO hno: THERE ARE EURO 2 :run: :sprint: :sprint: 
HELP HELP !!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 9 2010, 02:59 PM~18002956
> *THE NAME OF THE SHOW IS GREAT  !!!
> 
> BUT TUNER  THING  HUMMMMM  NOP NOT MY  TYPE OF THING  LOL  !!!!  :biggrin:
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :run:  :run:
> OH NO  hno:  THERE  ARE EURO 2  :run:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> HELP  HELP  !!!!  LOL    :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: They named it just for you bro  

What :wow: you don't like euro cars?? :thumbsdown:










:roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 10 2010, 01:32 AM~18008065
> *:biggrin: They named it just for you bro
> 
> What :wow: you don't like euro cars?? :thumbsdown:
> :roflmao:
> *


HI TWAN YOUR RIGHT ON THE NAME IT FIT ME WELL !!! :biggrin:  
BUT YEAH EURO CAR TUNER ARE REALLY NOT MY THING !!! LOL :biggrin:
 :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
 

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

------------------------*T*T*T*























:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2010, 09:56 PM~18029358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HUMMMMMMM WHO IS THAT GREAT LOOKING DUDE IN BACK OF THAT SICK BAD ASS BIKE ???? :dunno: :dunno: JOKING AROUND LOLOL !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2010, 10:08 PM~18029522
> *HUMMMMMMM  WHO  IS THAT  GREAT LOOKING  DUDE  IN BACK  OF THAT  SICK  BAD ASS  BIKE  ????  :dunno:  :dunno:  JOKING  AROUND  LOLOL  !!!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



It's Abel's Lincoln bro :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2010, 11:21 PM~18030339
> *It's Abel's Lincoln bro :rofl:
> *


YEAH IT,S NOT YOU 4 SURE LOL
SO IT MAYBE THE TRUE LOL ....  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2010, 11:41 PM~18030588
> *YEAH  IT,S  NOT  YOU  4 SURE  LOL
> SO IT MAYBE  THE  TRUE  LOL ....    :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



ahaha :biggrin: maybe the truth bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 12 2010, 11:06 PM~18030174
> *LUXURIOUS  4  EVER  !!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *




:yes: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2010, 11:58 PM~18030871
> *:yes: :h5:
> *


GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY 
UNITY 4 EVER !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

gooooood morning every-1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ALL THE WAY T-T-T 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
  
:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 09:54 AM~18043219
> *gooooood  morning  every-1  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



:wave: morning bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18043532
> *:wave: morning bro
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
HI BRO I,M WORKING LIKE CRAZY NOW TO FINISH PACKING THE CAR ,
WHIT LITTLE STUFF LIKE BACK PACK ,BOX , TOMOROW I,LL PUT
THE BIKE IN THE CAR & DISPLAY ON THE TOP OF THE CAR SO WE ARE ALL 
READY 2 GO !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 11:57 AM~18043808
> *:wave:  :wave:
> HI BRO  I,M WORKING  LIKE CRAZY NOW  TO FINISH PACKING  THE CAR ,
> WHIT LITTLE  STUFF  LIKE  BACK PACK  ,BOX , TOMOROW  I,LL  PUT
> THE BIKE  IN THE  CAR &  DISPLAY ON THE  TOP  OF  THE CAR SO WE ARE ALL
> READY  2  GO  !!!
> *



:biggrin: This gonna be amazing bro...

Hope you'll have a safely road trip with all your stuff...

I bring mine in Dave's truck's box


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 12:04 PM~18043853
> *:biggrin: This gonna be amazing bro...
> 
> Hope you'll have a safely road trip with all your stuff...
> 
> I bring mine in Dave's truck's box
> *


SAME TO YOU
EVEN MORE CUZ IF IT RAIN hno: hno: 
   
SEE YOU THERE !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  



LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 12:10 PM~18043903
> *SAME TO  YOU
> EVEN  MORE  CUZ IF  IT  RAIN    hno:  hno:
> 
> SEE  YOU  THERE  !!!
> *



yeah it should rain friday only and we have a great forecast for the week-end :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 12:45 PM~18044139
> *yeah it should rain friday only and we have a great forecast for the week-end :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


& you fully trust forecast lol  well lest hope for the best who know 
luck maybe on are side ..   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 01:06 PM~18044263
> *& you  fully  trust  forecast  lol    well  lest  hope for  the best who  know
> luck maybe  on are  side  ..     :thumbsup:
> *



I don't thrust it at all but since the last 2 weeks I'm looking for the 18th and it's not supposed to rain but... :x: let's hope, because it's never a 100% sure


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 14 2010, 01:25 PM~18044379
> *I don't thrust it at all but since the last 2 weeks I'm looking for the 18th and it's not supposed to rain but... :x: let's hope, because it's never a 100% sure
> *


yup !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
all the way t-t-t !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 06:04 PM~18046473
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> all the way  t-t-t  !!!!
> *



4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 14 2010, 06:13 PM~18046562
> *WHAT'S UP BRO
> *


hey homie well i,m almost all ready for scrape
in 4 days from now !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
dide you get the pics i e-mail you of my display board & of my little princesse ?


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: 
SCRAPE HERE I COME !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 02:26 PM~18046675
> *hey  homie  well  i,m almost  all  ready  for  scrape
> in 4 days  from  now  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> dide you get the pics i e-mail  you  of my display board  &  of my little princesse  ?
> *


Yes bro. Your display looks nice and your princess looks like u.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 14 2010, 07:37 PM~18047248
> *Yes bro. Your display looks nice and your princess looks like u.
> *


   :thumbsup: 
THX BRO I,LL SENT YOU PICS OF MY TRIP 2 SCRAPE WHENE I COME BACK FOR SURE !!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 
:biggrin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

i,m back lol !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE I THOUGHT U WAS OUT OF TOWN FOR A FEW DAYS??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18095908
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE I THOUGHT U WAS OUT OF TOWN FOR A FEW DAYS??
> *


glad to ear from you homie thx alot for 
all your good words you put on how,s your little family
my little princesse is doing well she was real happy to see me come back !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
HEHEHE !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Good seeing you Jeffy!
Bike looked amazing brother, you did a great job.
PURO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 21 2010, 01:43 PM~18102229
> *Good seeing you Jeffy!
> Bike looked amazing brother, you did a great job.
> PURO
> *


thx puro was nice seen you 2  
i hope i,ll see you at are bbq on the 7 of agust :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

luxurious 4 ever all the way t-t-t brothers !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18102744
> *thx  puro  was  nice  seen you  2
> i hope  i,ll  see  you  at are  bbq  on  the 7  of  agust  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 21 2010, 01:43 PM~18102229
> *Good seeing you Jeffy!
> Bike looked amazing brother, you did a great job.
> PURO
> *


that,s a 
great pic of my bike that you put on the true playaz cc web site 
i love it thx homie !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 11:28 PM~18106959
> *that,s  a
> great pic of my  bike that you put on the true playaz cc web site
> i love it  thx  homie  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *



yeeaaahh!! first one on the top bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 11:28 PM~18106959
> *that,s  a
> great pic of my  bike that you put on the true playaz cc web site
> i love it  thx  homie  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 21 2010, 11:32 PM~18107021
> *yeeaaahh!! first one on the top bro :thumbsup:
> *


yup  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

nice pics bro thx !!!
i got some great video of my & your bike !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

hummmm !!!   :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

hummmmm that,s the soul of it brother , lots of lowrider lots of girls and alot of fun !!!!
luxurious for ever !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
    
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  


t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 21 2010, 11:54 PM~18107298
> *hummmmm  that,s the  soul of it  brother , lots of lowrider  lots of  girls  and  alot  of  fun  !!!!
> luxurious  for ever  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: oh yeah it was the greatest scrape, like the great escape  


:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2010, 12:02 AM~18107405
> *:biggrin: oh yeah it was the greatest scrape, like the great escape
> :h5:
> *


lol are you fucking joking whit me bro !!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: 
& any way we have to do it for the love of lowrider & are self first !!!!
a first place never hurts but so what i,ll get him next year !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
( cuz i know it ,you know it , and full of other peoples know it !!! :biggrin:  )


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2010, 12:20 AM~18107635
> *lol are you fucking  joking whit me bro !!! :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> & any way  we have to do it for the love  of  lowrider  &  are self  first  !!!!
> a first place never  hurts  but so what i,ll  get him next year !!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> ( cuz i know it ,you know it , and full  of other peoples know  it !!!  :biggrin:    )
> *




I was just joking because it's sounds similar... but of course it's all for the love bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2010, 12:30 AM~18107776
> *I was just joking because it's sounds similar... but of course it's all for the love bro :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know you where joking bro and of course that,s it,s all for the love of it but fact are fact 
if you get my mind ... 
i got my first place taking this time
& you almost dide 2
but again it,s all for the love of it and for are self that we do it but a 1 place somtime never hurts & so what i,ll do even better next year hahaha


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD NIGHT EVERY-1 !!!        
ZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZ ZZZZ ZZZZZZ


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOOD DAY 2 EVERY-1 !!!!! :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 


t-t-t  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S NEW BUDDY


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: 
:wow: 

why dide i could not get the before shoot ,
whene she show them to me    lolololol !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 23 2010, 05:08 AM~18120028
> *WHAT'S NEW BUDDY
> *


i,m worcking on a project for my little princesse and on the new 
up grading on the d-ice !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 02:22 AM~18120121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:
> 
> why dide  i could  not get the  before  shoot  ,
> whene she  show them to me       lolololol  !!!!!!!
> *


DAM THAT GIRL IS HOT. AND U JUST STARING AT HER BOOOBS HAHA


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 23 2010, 08:04 AM~18120246
> *DAM THAT GIRL IS HOT. AND U JUST STARING AT HER BOOOBS HAHA
> *


YUP SHE IS HOT &
I WAS STILLL IN SHOCK AFTHER SHE SHOW ME HER BOOOBS !!
I CAN DO THAT CUZ I,M SINGLE & LOOKING AROUND SO I GOT SHECK ON THE QUALITY
OF THE GOODS !!!! HAHAHA    
(that,s some serious girl right there & a serious funny pic 2 lololololol !!   )


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 06:49 AM~18120573
> *YUP  SHE  IS HOT  &
> I WAS STILLL  IN SHOCK AFTHER  SHE SHOW ME  HER BOOOBS  !!
> I CAN DO THAT  CUZ  I,M SINGLE  & LOOKING AROUND SO I GOT  SHECK ON THE QUALITY
> OF THE GOODS !!!!  HAHAHA
> (that,s some serious girl right there & a serious funny pic 2  lololololol  !!     )
> *


ahh holding back on some good pics we shee how it is lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 11:34 AM~18121221
> *ahh holding back on some good pics we shee how it is lol  :biggrin:
> *


LOL 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
LOOK DAMMM GOOOD I CAN TELL YOU THAT !!!! 
(i saw it real close  :thumbsup: )


----------



## lesstime

pics or it didnt happen lol j/k


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 11:48 AM~18121340
> *pics or it didnt happen lol j/k
> *


NO PICS BUT I DIDE SAW THEM REAL CLOSE 
& YUP IT,S ALL JUST JOKING AROUND !!! 
LOLOLOLOL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

lol what next on your bike???


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 11:54 AM~18121383
> *lol what next on your bike???
> *


I,M WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW GOT A FEW BIG 
THINGS COMING IN MIND !!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

JUST HAVE A LOOK FROM TIME 2 TIME ON
THIS TOPIC & YOU WILL SEE WHAT IS COMING !!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

cool i alway check in but i dont always post i dont know why lol 
it is for sure a bad looking bike lot of sick ass parts


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 12:05 PM~18121458
> *cool i alway check in but i dont always post i dont know why lol
> it is for sure a bad looking bike lot of sick ass parts
> *


THX 
FOR THE WORDS HOMIE !!!!
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY -1 !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

in coming new custom fender and alot more !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

try to guess what will be the next 
move on the bike beside 
the fenders hehe !!?? 

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 21 2010, 10:41 PM~18107123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thanks for the props Jeff!  
Bike looked good this year with all the new parts! I'm working on a solution to the spring problem for you bro! I'll see if I can get it to you before Aug 7th.*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 23 2010, 03:52 PM~18123411
> *Thanks for the props Jeff!
> Bike looked good this year with all the new parts!  I'm working on a solution to the spring problem for you bro! I'll see if I can get it to you before Aug 7th.
> *


 bro i,m sure you will find a solution 2 the probleme 
i,m glad you like the bike i put all my hart & soul in to it & you dide help me a big deal puting it togther thx big time !! :biggrin:  
are we going to see you at are bbq ?? :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 03:10 PM~18123575
> *thx  alot  bro  i,m sure you will find  a solution  2  the  probleme
> i,m glad  you  like  the bike  i put all  my  hart  &  soul  in  to  it  !! :biggrin:
> are  we  going  to  see  you  at are  bbq  ??  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*I want to go, but not really sure just yet.*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 23 2010, 04:12 PM~18123591
> *I want to go, but not really sure just yet.
> *


i hope to see you then who know !!!! 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: 
:wow: 
Dammmmm 
i pass the 5000 post & i dide not know lol !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 23 2010, 04:47 PM~18123921
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:
> Dammmmm
> i pass the 5000 post  & i dide not  know  lol  !!!
> *



:thumbsup: TTT bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 23 2010, 05:30 PM~18124249
> *:thumbsup: TTT bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   
  
 

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 23 2010, 10:37 PM~18126444
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BIKE LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 24 2010, 12:48 PM~18129693
> *BIKE LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


 :biggrin:  
thx bro!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 25 2010, 08:54 AM~18134883
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 
Hi Dave  
wasup every -1 !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18136452
> *:wave: sup bro
> *


:biggrin: 
NOT ALOT I JUST GOT UP !!!  
WASUP WHIT YOU BRO ?  tHE FIREWORK WHRERE GREAT LAST NIGHT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18136516
> *:biggrin:
> NOT  ALOT  I  JUST  GOT  UP !!!
> WASUP  WHIT YOU BRO  ?   HE FIREWORK  WHRERE  GREAT LAST  NIGHT  !!!!   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



not that much... just cleaning and trashing some old stuff... :0 

I didn't see them but from my house I can heard them... Hope you had a safe ride back home


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 03:29 PM~18136626
> *not that much... just cleaning and trashing some old stuff... :0
> 
> I didn't see them but from my house I can heard them... Hope you had a safe ride back home
> *


yup !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 01:36 PM~18136305
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:
> Hi Dave
> wasup  every -1  !!!
> *


sup Jeffy Jeffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 25 2010, 06:17 PM~18137442
> *sup Jeffy Jeffffffffffffffffffff :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
chiling !!! :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 25 2010, 11:14 PM~18139191
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey wasup homie !! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 07:17 PM~18139233
> *hey wasup homie !!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much bro. Just spending a lot of time with my son. :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 26 2010, 05:38 AM~18141182
> *Not much bro. Just spending a lot of time with my son. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18137855
> *:biggrin:
> chiling !!!  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup homie! Hope all is good with ya


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 26 2010, 02:53 PM~18143448
> *Wasssup homie! Hope all is good with ya
> *


 :yes:  :thumbsup: 

YUP IT,S ALL GOOD !!! :thumbsup: 
WASUP WHIT YOU HOMIE ANYTHING NEW ??? :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

*D-Twist shoulder bolt!*










*Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 26 2010, 05:26 PM~18144827
> *The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!
> 
> D-Twist shoulder bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

WAY COOL DARIN WHENE WILL I GET IT !!!

THX FOR YOUR HELP !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2010, 04:49 PM~18144968
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> WAY  COOL DARIN  WHENE WILL I  GET  IT  !!!
> 
> THX  FOR  YOUR  HELP  !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


*
I'll ship it out tomorrow you'll have it by friday*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

badass bike...Year after year it gets better and better


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 26 2010, 04:26 PM~18144827
> *The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!
> 
> D-Twist shoulder bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great work as always Darin


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2010, 05:56 PM~18145032
> *badass bike...Year after year it gets better and better
> *


:biggrin:  
THX DAVE I DO MY BEST TO WELL REP 
THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!  :thumbsup: 

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!     
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 26 2010, 04:56 PM~18145032-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass bike...Year after year it gets better and better
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes it does*!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2010, 05:06 PM~18145083
> *great work as always Darin
> *


*Thanks Dave!* :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 26 2010, 05:26 PM~18144827
> *The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!
> 
> D-Twist shoulder bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Bad ass Darin!!!

Sick Jeff  

big LUX :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 26 2010, 06:09 PM~18145111
> *:wow: Bad ass Darin!!!
> 
> Sick Jeff
> 
> big LUX :biggrin:
> *


thx twan !!!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  

ALL WAY T-T-T !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0


> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 26 2010, 01:26 PM~18144827
> *The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!
> 
> D-Twist shoulder bolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 26 2010, 08:00 PM~18146100
> *:0
> :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


like that bro ..  :biggrin:
look like it !!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: 
wasup bro !!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2010, 12:18 PM~18143696
> *:yes:    :thumbsup:
> 
> YUP  IT,S  ALL  GOOD  !!!  :thumbsup:
> WASUP  WHIT  YOU  HOMIE ANYTHING  NEW  ???  :biggrin:
> *


Same ol.. Paz Bros is finishing up my newest bike... should be one people might like... :biggrin: 

Also still working on the regal and just bought a 80 caddy coupe for a daily cruiser... should be done in two months paint and body... ask darin for an extra twisted spring bolt thingy for your homie here! Haha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 12:27 AM~18148997
> *Same ol.. Paz Bros is finishing up my newest bike... should be one people might like... :biggrin:
> 
> Also still working on the regal and just bought a 80 caddy coupe for a daily cruiser... should be done in two months paint and body... ask darin for an extra twisted spring bolt thingy for your homie here! Haha
> *


dammmm i cant wait to see it !!! :biggrin: 
and i,ll try to ask you need 1 of this ?  :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2010, 09:37 PM~18149115
> *dammmm  i cant  wait  to see it  !!!  :biggrin:
> and i,ll try to ask  you  need 1 of this ?   :biggrin:
> *


yep and the dtwist spring ... i knoe hes busy but maybe you know someone that has one laying around :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 27 2010, 02:06 AM~18150026
> *yep and the dtwist spring ... i knoe hes busy but maybe you know someone that has one laying around  :biggrin:
> *


 nop sorry bro dont know anyone !!! :dunno:  
but if do ear aboult someone who ass i,ll let you know !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 28 2010, 01:08 PM~18163160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HI BRO !!!! :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 

WASUP EVERY -1 !!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 


luxurious family unity !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
 

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
  


t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup bro


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

TTT


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up D-ice it was nice seein you again homie. the bike is lookin bad ass. take care


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 01:59 PM~18174055
> *:wave: sup bro
> *


I ,M SLOWLY GETHING OUT OF BED !!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 29 2010, 02:07 PM~18174135
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HI HOMIE !!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 29 2010, 02:09 PM~18174155
> *whats up D-ice it was nice seein you again homie. the bike is lookin bad ass. take care
> *


THX 
BRO I,LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR !!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2010, 06:09 PM~18176457
> *I ,M  SLOWLY  GETHING OUT  OF  BED  !!!
> 
> *



:0 at this time...I'm about to go for supper


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 06:23 PM~18176610
> *:0 at this time...I'm about to go for supper
> *


YUP !!!! IT,S A NORMAL TIME FOR NIGHT CREATURE LIKE ME !!!!   uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2010, 06:58 PM~18177056
> *YUP !!!!  IT,S A  NORMAL  TIME  FOR  NIGHT CREATURE  LIKE  ME  !!!!      uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: ahaha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 07:20 PM~18177289
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin: ahaha
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JEEEEEEFFFFFFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18178263
> *WHAT'S UP JEEEEEEFFFFFFF
> *


HEY HOMIE  !!! 
WELL I,M WORKING ON SOME IDEAS FOR MY NEW CUSTOM FENDERS
AND OTHER PARTS FOR NEXT YEAR !!!!! :biggrin:   :biggrin:  
& I,M WAITING FOR 1 OF MY OLD HOMIE TO COME 
TO MY PLACE FOR SOME NEW TATTOO !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

GOT A GREAT PRICE FOR MY 2 NEW TATTOO !!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING !!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :h5: :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 29 2010, 04:53 PM~18178342
> *HEY  HOMIE    !!!
> WELL  I,M  WORKING  ON SOME IDEAS  FOR MY NEW  CUSTOM  FENDERS
> AND  OTHER  PARTS  FOR  NEXT  YEAR  !!!!!  :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> & I,M  WAITING  FOR 1 OF MY  OLD HOMIE TO COME
> TO  MY  PLACE  FOR  SOME  NEW  TATTOO  !!!  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY?? COOL BRO HOPE TO SEE THOSE FENDERS SOON. WHAT KIND TATTOO U GETTIN?? I THINK ITS TIME FOR ME TO GET SOME NEW INKS ALSO.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 03:56 AM~18191822
> *REALLY?? COOL BRO HOPE TO SEE THOSE FENDERS SOON. WHAT KIND TATTOO U GETTIN?? I THINK ITS TIME FOR ME TO GET SOME NEW INKS ALSO.
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
HI MY AMERICAIN FRIEND 
I,M TAKING IT SLOWLY DAY BY DAY FOR THE FENDERS BUT IT,S STARTING 
TO TAKE SHAPE  !!!! AS FOR MY TATTOO 1 WILL BE A LUXURIOUS SING FOR SURE :biggrin: 
THE OTHER WILL BE A PIC OF MY LITTLE PRINCESSE WHIT MY BIKE IN THE BACK
GROUND OR 1 OF MY BIKE & 1 OF MY LITTLE PRINCESSE !!!! SO SAY HI TO YOUR SON &
LADY FOR ME LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2010, 08:38 AM~18192245
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: 

HEY WASUP MON DAVE !!!


----------



## D-ice69

NOW IT'S TIME 2 RIDE & GET GROOOVY !!!!!!  :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 31 2010, 09:07 AM~18193082
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> HI  MY  AMERICAIN  FRIEND
> I,M TAKING  IT SLOWLY  DAY BY DAY  FOR  THE FENDERS BUT IT,S  STARTING
> TO TAKE SHAPE    !!!! AS FOR MY TATTOO  1 WILL  BE  A LUXURIOUS  SING FOR SURE  :biggrin:
> THE OTHER  WILL  BE A PIC  OF  MY LITTLE  PRINCESSE  WHIT MY  BIKE IN THE BACK
> GROUND  OR  1 OF  MY  BIKE  & 1 OF  MY LITTLE PRINCESSE  !!!! SO SAY HI TO YOUR SON &
> LADY FOR ME  LOWRIDER 4  EVER  BROTHER  :yes: :wave:  :wave:
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A BAD ASS IDEA FOR A TATTOO. ME I GOTTA CHANGE IT UP A BIT I HAVE NOTHIN BUT AZTEC TATTOOS HAHA.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 31 2010, 09:39 PM~18195595
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE A BAD ASS IDEA FOR A TATTOO. ME I GOTTA CHANGE IT UP A BIT I HAVE NOTHIN BUT AZTEC TATTOOS HAHA.
> *


hummm i wonder why ???  :dunno: 
lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 31 2010, 11:08 PM~18197377
> *hummm i wonder why  ???    :dunno:
> lol
> *


CUZ I'M MEXICAN  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 1 2010, 04:41 AM~18197607
> *CUZ I'M MEXICAN    :biggrin:
> *


HUMMM...
HO YEAH THAT MIGHT BE THE RESSOND ..  :biggrin: 
LOL


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
HI EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

DAMMMM WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE SCRAPE PICS TWAN TOOK ??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-ice69

:uh:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
  
 


hi every - 1 !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 11:44 AM~18205688
> *:wave: sup bro
> *


 
waking up & geting up cooking some food !!! :biggrin:  
ho yeah i,ll give you the adresse at bbq for the paint brush you need ..


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 11:48 AM~18205713
> *
> waking up  &  geting up  cooking  some  food  !!!  :biggrin:
> ho yeah  i,ll  give you the  adresse  at bbq  for  the paint  brush  you need ..
> *



sweetttt!!! :biggrin: you have a new one??? what's the name of the place??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18205882
> *sweetttt!!! :biggrin: you have a new one??? what's the name of the place??
> 
> 
> *


YUP MORE THENE 1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 12:23 PM~18205986
> *YUP  MORE THENE  1  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: nice :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 2 2010, 12:43 PM~18206164
> *:h5: nice :biggrin:
> *


NO PROB HOMIE BRO HAPPY TO HELP !!!
:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 


T-T-T 4 THE LUX FAMILY 4 EVER !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 2 2010, 10:39 PM~18211459
> *
> *


:biggrin: :wave: 

HI BRO FUCK ALL THE NEW PICS OF ARE GONE
CUZ OF A PROB WHIT PHOTOBUCKET .. :angry: :happysad: :angry:
WASUP WHIT YOU BRO !!!


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY LET,S KEEP PUSHING ALL THE WAY T-T-T ALWAYS !!!! 
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :rimshot: :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 2 2010, 06:45 PM~18211530
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> HI  BRO  FUCK  ALL  THE NEW  PICS  OF  ARE GONE
> CUZ  OF  A PROB  WHIT  PHOTOBUCKET  ..  :angry:  :happysad:  :angry:
> WASUP  WHIT YOU  BRO  !!!
> *


I was having problems with Photobucket too cuz I forgot my password haha. Check out our Az Topic for pics of my new quick project


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 01:21 AM~18213229
> *I was having problems with Photobucket too cuz I forgot my password haha. Check out our Az Topic for pics of my new quick project
> *


  :thumbsup: 
YEAH ARE YOU TALKING ABOULT YOUR NEW FENDERS CUZ I SAW THEM
THEY REALLY KICK BUTT !!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm:


  T-T-T ALL THE WAY ALWAYS !!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

time 2 chill !!! :nicoderm: uffin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 3 2010, 06:16 AM~18214961
> *  :thumbsup:
> YEAH ARE  YOU TALKING ABOULT  YOUR NEW FENDERS  CUZ  I SAW  THEM
> THEY  REALLY  KICK  BUTT  !!!  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


NO MY GIRL FRAME THAT CHILDSPLAY69 IS PAINTING FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 3 2010, 11:43 PM~18221800
> *NO MY GIRL FRAME THAT CHILDSPLAY69 IS PAINTING FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


HO YEAH I SAW THAT !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: uffin: :yes:   :thumbsup:

t-t-t !!!!  
luxurious 
bbq in less then 3 days now !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 5 2010, 12:29 AM~18232212
> *WHAT'S UP BRO
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
hey wasup buddy how are you ???  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
  
 

HI EVERY -1 WASUP !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:yes: 

GOOOOOD MORNING LOWRIDER BROTHERS !!!!!


----------



## syked1

Edittt ttt ttt


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2010, 02:03 PM~18245781
> *where you at your house in town on friday?
> 
> it is possible that you missed the post man and he left a notice to go get your envelope at the pharmacy
> 
> possibly
> 
> darin just told me that he thinks the envelope is getting returned, be either a mistake or after 5 days of not claiming the envelope at thepharmacy they return them
> *


*No it wasn't his package being returned that I had to pick up*


----------



## syked1

oki


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2010, 03:03 PM~18245781
> *Edittt ttt ttt
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   

GOT BACK TO MY PLACE AT 4.58 AM !!!


----------



## D-ice69

goood night !!!!! :biggrin:        

ZZZZZZZZ zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz


But i,ll be back 

lol ....


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZ zzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HI BRO !!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

DAMMMM RIGHT ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!! 
GREAT PICS TWAN THX !!!  
:thumbsup: 


LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
  
 


GOOOOOOOD DAY EVERY-1 !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  







HEHEHEHE  !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:ugh:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## syked1

:wave: good night homie, hope you had a good sleep  im off to bed soon tired


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

what ???? 
yeah good night homie me i just wake up lol !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
 


T-T-T !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 


GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: sup Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 03:06 PM~18275466
> *:wave: sup Jeff
> *


:biggrin: JUST GOT OUT OF BED & I,M GETIN READY TO GO RIDE DOWN TOWN
AROUND 7 !!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 



& THINKING ABOULT THAT PROJECT :yes: :yes:
THAT WOULD BE COOL TO DO A BIKE CLUB RIDE THIS SUMER 
& FILMS IT WE JUST HAVE TO FIND A DATE 
WHER YOU ARE FREE THAT MATCH 
WHIT EVERYONE ...  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:29 PM~18275625
> *:biggrin:  JUST  GOT OUT  OF  BED  &  I,M GETIN  READY  TO GO  RIDE  DOWN TOWN
> AROUND  7  !!!!!  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> &  THINKING ABOULT  THAT PROJECT  :yes:  :yes:
> THAT WOULD  BE COOL  TO  DO  A BIKE CLUB  RIDE  THIS  SUMER
> &  FILMS  IT  WE JUST  HAVE TO  FIND A  DATE
> WHER  YOU  ARE FREE  THAT MATCH
> WHIT EVERYONE  ...    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: yeah that would be a crazy thing to do :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 03:40 PM~18275726
> *:yes: yeah that would be a crazy thing to do :biggrin:
> *


WELL LET,S WORK IT OUT TOGTHER & IT WILL BECOME REALITY !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hehehehehe !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 10 2010, 02:44 PM~18275758
> *WELL  LET,S  WORK  IT OUT  TOGTHER  &  IT  WILL  BECOME  REALITY  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2010, 04:39 PM~18276265
> *yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:yes: 


yup all the way t-t-t !!! 
luxurious 4 ever  !!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:44 PM~18275758
> *WELL  LET,S  WORK  IT OUT  TOGTHER  &  IT  WILL  BECOME  REALITY  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



:happysad: I'm not just not sure to ride with my trike since I had some problems with the converstion kit hub :thumbsdown:
but of course we can set a date for a hardcore ride :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 04:47 PM~18276335
> *:happysad: I'm not just not sure to ride with my trike since I had some problems with the converstion kit hub :thumbsdown:
> but of course we can set a date for a hardcore ride :biggrin:
> *


if you dide not fix your trike at the fix date
at the worst i,ll passe you a bike 
i got more then i need lol !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
   
  
 



dammmmm i hade to come back home quiker :angry: ..


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 10 2010, 04:51 PM~18276365
> *if you  dide not  fix your trike  at the  fix date
> at  the  worst  i,ll  passe  you a bike
> i  got  more  then i need  lol  !!!
> *



sounds good bro.... maybe I'll be alright... only need a harder bolt to pass thru the hub and the sprocket...  

Thank you for the proposition :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 10 2010, 08:50 PM~18278384
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> dammmmm  i hade  to come back  home  quiker    :angry: ..
> *



:dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:33 PM~18279491
> *sounds good bro.... maybe I'll be alright... only need a harder bolt to pass thru the hub and the sprocket...
> 
> Thank you for the proposition :biggrin:
> *


wtf ????   
what are you talking aboult bro ??? anyways my proposition still stand !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: 
LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:33 PM~18279491
> *sounds good bro.... maybe I'll be alright... only need a harder bolt to pass thru the hub and the sprocket...
> 
> Thank you for the proposition :biggrin:
> *



achete toi des bolts et ecrus Grade 5 ou Grade 8 sont plus resistante pis ca s'achete partout


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 11 2010, 01:37 AM~18281643
> *achete toi des bolts et ecrus Grade 5 ou Grade 8 sont plus resistante pis ca s'achete partout
> *



Alright cool bro :cheesy: Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 11 2010, 12:23 AM~18280857
> *wtf  ????
> what are you talking aboult bro ??? anyways  my proposition  still  stand  !!!
> *



<a cause que ya une bolt qui tien le hub dans au sprocket qui fait tourner ma roue, et cette bolt a briser une fois... depuis je la remplace par une autre mais c'est jamais ben tough!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2010, 11:47 AM~18283656
> *Alright cool bro :cheesy: Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>GOOOOD NOW YOUR IN & WE JUST HAVE TO FIND THE DATE 
I HADE SOME IDEAS FOR THE RIDE 
LIKE GOING TRUE THE CIMETIERY 
ON THE MONT-ROYAL THEN 
SLOWLY GOING ON 
SAINTE - CATRINE 
TO FINISH IN 
THE OLD - 
PORT 


AT ARE SPOT IN FRONT OF THE BOUM - BOUM HOUSE !!!! </span>  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 11 2010, 01:10 PM~18284175
> *:0
> *


:biggrin: :0  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

YOU WILL SOON SEE IT MON DAVE PIS 
ÇA VA ÈTRE FOU !!! :yes: :yes: 

SORRY BUT I GOT TO GO
RIDE DOWN TOWN
LOWRIDER 1 DAY
LOWRIDER EVERY DAYS YEAH !!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   
  
 


LIVE 2 RIDE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 11 2010, 01:20 PM~18284260
> *:biggrin:  :0    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU WILL  SOON SEE  IT  MON DAVE PIS
> ÇA  VA ÈTRE FOU !!!  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> SORRY BUT I GOT TO GO
> RIDE DOWN TOWN
> LOWRIDER 1 DAY
> LOWRIDER  EVERY DAYS  YEAH  !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



It's all in the soul and in the heart!!!!  
When it's come to the customization... it's all in the art


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 12 2010, 12:40 AM~18289590
> *It's all in the soul and in the heart!!!!
> When it's come to the customization... it's all in the art
> *


YUP IN ALL THE HART OF ART !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO HOW U BEEN??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 12 2010, 04:11 AM~18290786
> *WHAT'S UP BRO HOW U BEEN??
> *


 :cheesy:  GOOOOD & HOW ARE YOU MY AMERICAN BUDDY !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

nice bro!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2010, 10:04 AM~18291481
> *nice bro!!
> *


thx homie !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS

*T.T.T* :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 11 2010, 12:20 PM~18284260
> *:biggrin:  :0    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU WILL  SOON SEE  IT  MON DAVE PIS
> ÇA  VA ÈTRE FOU !!!  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> SORRY BUT I GOT TO GO
> RIDE DOWN TOWN
> LOWRIDER 1 DAY
> LOWRIDER  EVERY DAYS  YEAH  !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 12 2010, 10:28 AM~18291579
> *T.T.T :biggrin:
> *


thx brother & luxurious 4 ever !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTT FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 12 2010, 05:27 AM~18291341
> *:cheesy:    GOOOOD  & HOW ARE  YOU MY AMERICAN BUDDY !!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Just here bro trying to get parts I need for my bike cuz we're havin a show Saturday.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Aug 12 2010, 03:52 PM~18293749
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE...
> 
> *


HEY WASUP HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
& THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS ..


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 12 2010, 08:00 PM~18295855
> *Just here bro trying to get parts I need for my bike cuz  we're havin a show Saturday.
> *


WASUP BRO !!  :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wow: :thumbsup: 

COOL PICS AT PAGES 186,187,195 .. :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
  
 


T-T-T !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 13 2010, 03:42 PM~18302520
> * :biggrin:    :wow:  :thumbsup:
> 
> COOL PICS AT  PAGES  186,187,195 ..  :yes:  :yes:
> *




:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 13 2010, 11:52 PM~18305535
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Yo bro!!! did you have the new adress for the brushes? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 14 2010, 01:30 AM~18306195
> *Yo bro!!! did you have the new adress for the brushes? :biggrin:
> *


I,LL PM YOU THE ADRESSE IN THE NEXT DAYS !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 14 2010, 01:54 AM~18306304
> *I,LL  PM  YOU THE  ADRESSE  IN THE NEXT  DAYS  !!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *




niiiiicce :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

what's up bro!!?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 14 2010, 02:07 AM~18306372
> * what's up bro!!?
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

get ready to go ride & go see the last firework tonight !!!!  :thumbsup: 
lowrider 4 ever brothers !!!! :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

jeffbike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## OGDinoe1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 05:48 PM~18310343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbike
> *


Looking good homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 15 2010, 12:51 AM~18311207
> *Looking good homie :0  :biggrin:
> *


THX BRO !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ARRIVE HOME 4.10 AM !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 05:48 PM~18310343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbike
> *


Dam bike is lookin amazin bro. TTT 4 da homie d-ice


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 15 2010, 05:02 AM~18312256
> *Dam bike is lookin amazin bro. TTT 4 da homie d-ice
> *


THX HOMIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
 

T-T-T !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2010, 05:52 PM~18310372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOTIVATION PIC RIGHT HERE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 15 2010, 09:20 PM~18316226
> *MOTIVATION PIC RIGHT HERE
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS HOMIE  !!!

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS OF YOUR ,S BRO !!!
WHIT THE PAINT JOB FROM DANIEL 
DAMMM THAT,S GOING 2 
KICK BUTT !!!!  :yes: :yes: :yes: 


LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 16 2010, 07:25 AM~18320688
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE GOOD  WORDS  HOMIE    !!!
> 
> I CANT  WAIT  TO SEE  THE PICS OF YOUR ,S  BRO  !!!
> WHIT  THE PAINT  JOB  FROM    DANIEL
> DAMMM  THAT,S  GOING  2
> KICK BUTT  !!!!    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> LOWRIDER  4  EVER  BROTHER  !!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


U didn't get the pics I emailed u??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 16 2010, 11:45 AM~18320838
> *U didn't get the pics I emailed u??
> *


 :0 
I,LL GO SHECK !!!! 
1 SEC I,LL BE BACK ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 16 2010, 07:52 AM~18320871
> *:0
> I,LL  GO  SHECK  !!!!
> 1 SEC  I,LL  BE BACK  ...
> *


I'll send u a few more I took


----------



## D-ice69

YEAH I GOT IT !!! :biggrin: 
BUT WHERE ARE THE PAINTED FENDERS DANIEL DIDE FOR YOU ???
BUT EVEN IF THE PIC IS SMALL DAMMMM WOW :wow: :wow: :wow: THAT 
IS A REAL KICK ASS BIKE GREAT JOB BRO KEEP IT ON THE GREAT WORK !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HO MEN THAT BIKE IS LOOKING DAMMMM REAL GOOOOOOD !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   
:wave: :wave: :wave: 


GOOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!!  :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 


t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
  
 


GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY - 1 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


TTT !!!!  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
  
 


T-T-T !!!!!  :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

jeffy


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2010, 04:43 PM~18336369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffy
> *


That's a nice pic


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 18 2010, 05:32 PM~18344918
> *That's a nice pic
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
 

T-T-T 

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 20 2010, 12:42 PM~18361737
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


hey wasup homie !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: uffin: :yes:  
 :thumbsup: 

LOWRIDER 4 LIFE

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 20 2010, 07:44 PM~18364928
> *:h5:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up brotha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 21 2010, 02:27 AM~18367226
> *What's up brotha
> *


not alot bro beside rain   ...


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 21 2010, 02:27 AM~18367226
> *What's up brotha
> *


well thing turn up great afther all i whent to my buddy syked1 place look at some married whit childrens episodes & look at thing to finish a new street bike it was greaat !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

luxurious brothers for ever !!!  

seen here the triple -j !!!! :biggrin:  

from left 2 right , joe money , jay aka syked1 & me D jeffy aka D-ICEY-J !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 21 2010, 09:51 PM~18373219
> *well thing  turn up great afther all  i whent to my buddy syked1 place look at some married whit childrens  episodes  & look at thing to finish a new street bike  it was greaat !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


Cool bro. I'm kinda thinking of a street bike also. Somethin to ride to work during the winter time. I need to loose weight


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 22 2010, 06:05 PM~18377054
> *Cool bro. I'm kinda thinking of a street bike also. Somethin to ride to work during the winter time. I need to loose weight
> *


  YEAH BUILDING NEW STUFF IS ALWAYS COOL & RIDING EVEN MORE :biggrin: 
ON TOP OF IT KEEP YOU IN SHAPE :yes: :yes:  I WOULD HAVE THINK YOUR SON WAS A REAL WORK OUT 
BY HIMSELF HAHAH  JUST JOKING BRO I,M TRYING TO LOOSE SOME WEIGHT MYSELF !!!!!!!  :yes: :yes:  :biggrin: SAY HI TO ALL THE FAMILY FROM
ME & THE LUXURIOUS MTL FAMILY !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
  
 

GOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

morning guys !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: morning jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 25 2010, 12:44 PM~18401950
> *:wave: morning jeff
> *


HEY HEY WASUP TWAN :biggrin: YESTERDAY I WHENT RIDING WHIT BIG-J DURING THE EVENING 
THEN I WHENT BACK DOWN TOWN WHEN I LEFT HIM AT IS PLACE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY LOWRIDER BROTHERS !!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  


t-t-t !!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: 

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 26 2010, 09:54 PM~18415613
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING 2 ALL LOWRIDER BROTHERS !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

goooooood morning brothers !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Aug 23 2010, 08:45 AM~18383016
> *   YEAH  BUILDING  NEW  STUFF  IS ALWAYS  COOL  &  RIDING  EVEN  MORE  :biggrin:
> ON TOP  OF IT KEEP  YOU  IN  SHAPE  :yes:  :yes:                                                                I WOULD  HAVE  THINK  YOUR  SON  WAS  A  REAL WORK  OUT
> BY HIMSELF  HAHAH    JUST  JOKING  BRO  I,M  TRYING  TO LOOSE  SOME  WEIGHT  MYSELF  !!!!!!!      :yes:  :yes:    :biggrin:  SAY  HI  TO  ALL  THE  FAMILY  FROM
> ME  &  THE LUXURIOUS  MTL  FAMILY  !!!! :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


What's up b ro how u been? I got a new steering wheel for my bike


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 17 2010, 06:43 PM~18336369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffy
> *


nice pic


----------



## D-ice69

> nice pic
> [/quote
> THX!!!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 29 2010, 10:41 AM~18432205
> *:wave: Sup Jeff
> *


JUST WAKE UP NOT SO LONG AGO & I,M NOW WORKING ON MY DRAWING FOR SOME OF MY FUTUR NEW PARTS TO COME FOR THE NEW SESSON !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   
  
:nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 
wasup guyz !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

goooood morning !!!! 
:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

sup bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 4 2010, 03:02 AM~18484079
> *WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW U BEEN BRO
> *


REAL GOOOOOD :biggrin:   HOW ABOULT YOU HOMIE !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 4 2010, 08:56 AM~18484725
> *Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HEY HEY GOOOOOD MORNING PIS QUOI DE NEUF MON DAVE !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 4 2010, 04:01 AM~18484638
> *REAL  GOOOOOD  :biggrin:      HOW  ABOULT  YOU  HOMIE  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


I've been good. This night creature is about to go to sleep. Nite homie take care


----------



## thomas67442

:biggrin: HEY GOOOOOD MORNING :biggrin: cool bike :biggrin: i live in michigan and trying to find a good engraver plater and parts cutter in michigan theres nobody


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Sep 4 2010, 10:21 AM~18484922
> *:biggrin: HEY GOOOOOD MORNING :biggrin: cool bike  :biggrin: i live in michigan and trying to find a good engraver plater and parts cutter in michigan theres nobody
> *


i dont have any name coming in to my mind right now 
but i,ll look at it and let you know bro !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING GUYZ !!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2010, 12:57 PM~18497704
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 
hey hey wasup big bro !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 6 2010, 06:37 PM~18499814
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP SAL !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning luxurious family !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
t-t-t !!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 10 2010, 01:45 AM~18531113
> *TTT
> *


hey wasup bro !!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYZ !!! :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :yes:  

T

T

T 

  
:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: :wave: 

T


T


T 

 :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: 



ho yeah wasup you guyz !!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

jeffbike























:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 12 2010, 01:23 PM~18548357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT FOR ONE OF THE WORLD'S BEST BIKES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 12 2010, 08:00 PM~18549529
> *TTT FOR ONE OF THE WORLD'S BEST BIKES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18549529
> *TTT FOR ONE OF THE WORLD'S BEST BIKES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave:  

THANKS BUDDY FOR THE GOOD WORDS 
 YOUR STARTING TO MAKE ME FEEL SHY LOLOL !!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 12 2010, 09:05 PM~18549571
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:
all the
way

T

T

T :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:  
pushing
all the way 

T

T

T  :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 13 2010, 06:41 AM~18553747
> *  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> THANKS  BUDDY  FOR  THE GOOD WORDS
> YOUR  STARTING  TO  MAKE  ME FEEL  SHY  LOLOL !!!      :thumbsup:
> *


Just speakin the truth homie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 13 2010, 11:31 PM~18560372
> *Just speakin the truth homie
> *


thx homie !!!!!  :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:  :nicoderm: 
  
:thumbsup: 

i,ll keep on pushing T-T-T 
I,M ALMOST DONE WHIT my new custom fenders 
at least the back one , the front is giving me a bit of a hard time !!!  
(but like i always say, taking are time is the only way to make it the right way !!!! )   :yes: :yes: 
thx for the good words againg buddy !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
  :nicoderm: :yes: 
   
  
 

T

T

T


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:yes: 

T

T

T


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: you got stuning photos bro  


ttMFt :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 14 2010, 10:54 PM~18569487
> *:biggrin: you got stuning photos bro
> ttMFt :h5:
> *


:biggrin: yeah bro that what,s happend whene you 
put all your hart & soul in to what your doing you come out whit a
out stuning result in this case a stuning bike that result in to stuning photos !!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


T


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T

T

T


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 
thx twan for the help whit the pics this year !!   </span>


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:yes: 


T

T

T 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro how u been? Go to the Rollerz Only phoenix show and check out pics of my bikes. Did u get my email I sent u a few days ago?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 21 2010, 08:51 AM~18619759
> *What's up bro how u been? Go to the Rollerz Only phoenix show and check out pics of my bikes. Did u get my email I sent u a few days ago?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
GREAT JOB HOMIE THE BIKE LOOK SICK !!! 
I DONT REMEMBER GETHING A E-MAIL FROM YOU BUT AGAIN I,LL DOUBLE SHECK IN CASE ??? :dunno: :dunno: 
KEEP ON PUSHING BRO SUPER CLEAN BIKE KEEP IT ON !!! :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 21 2010, 06:02 PM~18626365
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> GREAT  JOB HOMIE  THE BIKE LOOK SICK  !!!
> I  DONT  REMEMBER  GETHING  A E-MAIL  FROM  YOU  BUT AGAIN I,LL  DOUBLE  SHECK  IN CASE  ???  :dunno:  :dunno:
> KEEP  ON  PUSHING  BRO  SUPER CLEAN  BIKE  KEEP  IT  ON !!!  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. I gotta build a display that's y I didn't take 1st. The red one fell off the bike stand just a little chip in thr paint because the back of the frame hit it. And also another chip in the bottom bar.   so I'm not sure wether to repaint it or just touch it up.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 21 2010, 11:37 PM~18627617
> *Thanks bro. I gotta build a display that's y I didn't take 1st. The red one fell off the bike stand just a little chip in thr paint because the back of the frame hit it.  And also another chip in the bottom bar.     so I'm not sure wether to repaint it or just touch it up.
> *


WELL IT HOW BIG ARE THE CHIP ??? :dunno: 
IF IT,S REAL SMALL JUST DO a retouch ...


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 


T


T 


T 

  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
:nicoderm: 


T

T

T 


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 23 2010, 05:31 PM~18644346
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:  

damm right cool night bro !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

   


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 


 


GOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 24 2010, 09:10 AM~18650210
> *yup
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
    
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:yes: :yes: 
 


WASUP YOU GUYS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

goooood day every-1 !!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GREAT RIDE WHIT MY BUDDY SYKED1 TODAY !!! 
WE SAW SOME WACKO LIKE 
ALWAYS LOL !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 17 2010, 03:11 PM~18592515
> *   :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> thx  twan  for the help  whit the pics this year  !!      </span>
> *


bad asss


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 26 2010, 11:41 PM~18668698
> *bad  asss
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup:

THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS HOMIE !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

WASUP GUYS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

GOOOOOD MORNING !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ttt

 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOOOOOD MORNING TO EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


HI EVERY-1 I,M BACK !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

hey bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2010, 02:56 PM~18702189
> *hey bro
> *


WASUP HOMIE WHAT ARE YOU DOING TONIGHT ??? 
WE COULD START TO WORK ON THE CADS OR MAKE SOME SPARKS !!!  :thumbsup: :


----------



## syked1

:0 :biggrin: custom fenders any1? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:0 :biggrin: custom fenders any1? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: 


























I SURE DO !!!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: GREAT WORK BRO !!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
  
 


T

T

T


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up my luxurious brother


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 2 2010, 07:24 AM~18716870
> *What's up my luxurious brother
> *


HEY WASUP MY AMERICAIN BODDY !!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
AS YOU SEE I,M STILL WORKING ON UPGRADING THE D-ICE AS ALWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 2 2010, 05:20 AM~18717014
> *HEY WASUP  MY  AMERICAIN BODDY  !!!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> AS YOU SEE  I,M  STILL  WORKING  ON  UPGRADING  THE  D-ICE  AS  ALWAYS  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  !!!!!
> *


Hell yeah man that bike is TTT u put a lot of work into it and its payin off by being one of the best.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 2 2010, 09:47 PM~18720741
> *Hell yeah man that bike is TTT u put a lot of work into it and its payin off by being one of the best.
> *


 :biggrin: 
THX YOU BRO FOR THOSE GOOD WORDS !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :x: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :x: :wave: :thumbsup: 
  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

big things are in there way ho yeah !!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:  


:wave: :wave: :wave:



 :nicoderm: 


 


T-T-T 4 THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!! :yes: :yes:  !!!


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 4 2010, 10:36 PM~18736053
> *
> *


   :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZ zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz !!!! :wave: :wave: 

see you later guys it,s time to sleep for me D-ICEY-J !!!! :wave:   </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD DAY TO EVERY - 1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 6 2010, 04:07 PM~18751966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HO HELL YEAH !!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

T T T



FOR THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!!! 


:biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:  
:yes: :yes:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 6 2010, 10:04 PM~18755069
> *
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:   :yes:


LUXURIOUS LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!!! 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ........


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  
:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
  
 


T


T


T 


:yes: :yes:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 9 2010, 05:13 PM~18773124
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WASUP BRO  !!!

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010409.jpg[/img]

























                                                                                                                               :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:      
 </span> 




  :wow:  :wow: 

























[/quote]


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 10 2010, 10:02 AM~18775925
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 10 2010, 09:14 AM~18776646
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 10 2010, 03:52 AM~18775575
> *
> The old Triple-J Montreal LUX bike club team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 01:51 PM~18776869
> *NICE PICS HOMIE
> *



thx homie !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 10 2010, 02:37 PM~18777043
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 10 2010, 01:51 PM~18776869
> *NICE PICS HOMIE
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 10 2010, 06:11 PM~18777832
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm: 


TTT


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :yes: :thumbsup:

T T T !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:  


T



T



T


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice new added pics bro looking good


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 12:07 AM~18805388
> *nice new added pics bro looking good
> *



:thumbsup: 
thank you bro for the good words !!!  
any news aboult those blue side wall tires ???


----------



## D-ice69

A BIG HI TO ALL MY LOWRIDERS & LUX BROTHERS !!!!  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TTMFT FOR A CLEAN ASS BIKE...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 14 2010, 01:48 PM~18810185
> *
> :thumbsup:
> thank  you bro  for the good words  !!!
> any news aboult those  blue side wall tires  ???
> *


dude never got back to me i 4got all bout it, i'll email him ina few and see whats good


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 14 2010, 02:58 PM~18810253
> *TTMFT FOR A CLEAN ASS BIKE...
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 03:05 PM~18810284
> *dude never got back to me i 4got all bout it, i'll email him ina few and see whats good
> *


IT,S OK BRO & THX AGAIN !!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

TTT PICS OF THE D-ICE ON PAGE 208 GO &  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
HAVE A LOOK !!!! :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

left a message, waiting for a reply


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 14 2010, 03:23 PM~18810403
> *left a message, waiting for a reply
> *


THX ALOT HOMIE !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 14 2010, 02:34 PM~18810490
> *THX  ALOT HOMIE  !!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:nicoderm: 


T

T

T  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


NEXT YEAR VEGAS HERE I COME 
PROUD TO REP WHIT D-ICE THE 514 LUX FAMILY ALL THE WAY T-T-T !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

GOOOOOD MORNING !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY 4 EVER !!!  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

Hey everyone whats up its Jeff aka D-icey J and i want to share my bike build up with you all. 

Early years around 2004/2005



























































  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:      
 :wow: :wow: 
   
:biggrin: 


























MY NEW FENDERS 2 BE DONE IN A REAL NEAR FUTUR !!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 15 2010, 11:34 PM~18823639
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:cheesy: good to see the b-4 and now  .... and maybe what's next


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 15 2010, 11:47 PM~18823739
> *:cheesy:  good to see the b-4 and now  .... and maybe what's next
> *


:biggrin: THX YEAH THE IDEAS JUST POP OUT & LOOK LIKE IT COULD BE COOL
AND YOU GOT SOMETHING ABOULT WHAT,S NEXT LOOK AT THE END WHIT THE NEW FENDERS THAT ARE ON THERE WAY TO BE MADE !!!!   </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:rimshot: :nicoderm: 
 

ALL THE

WAY


T


T


T


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>more pixs of my bike from "Scrape by the Lake" 2008</span>


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 !!! :biggrin: :wave: 

AND HAVE FUN LOOKING AT THE PICS FROM PAGE 209 !!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:h5: :thumbsup: 
:yes: 


T


T


T

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 16 2010, 11:32 AM~18826541
> * HI  EVERY-1  !!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> AND HAVE FUN LOOKING AT THE PICS FROM  PAGE  209 !!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:
> *


real bad asssss......bike's comin out great....nice theme and display..  i like tha whole snow flake thing   fuckin sick comin from were it's get's cold


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 16 2010, 02:04 PM~18827016
> *real bad asssss......bike's comin out great....nice theme and display..  i like tha whole snow flake thing    fuckin sick comin from were it's get's cold
> *


:biggrin: HEHEHE THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS HOMIE YUP IT COME FROM 
WERE IT,S GET,S COLD THAT WERE THE THEME (D-ICE) CAME FROM + THE FACT OF ME WORKING AS A SNOWBOARDER INSTRUCTEUR AND BEEN A EX PRO RIDER SO IT LOOK TO ME THAT THIS THEME FIT ME LIKE A GLOVE !!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOOOOD DAY 2 EVERY -1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T


T 


T


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 19 2010, 09:10 AM~18849327
> *yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: 
:thumbsup:


T-T-T !!!!! :rimshot: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

what's up brotha


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 19 2010, 11:10 PM~18856129
> * what's up brotha
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
not alot my parents just came back from françe 
tonight & me well i,m still working on
my baby !!!   :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: 
live 2 ride 
lowrider 4 ever brother !!! uffin: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 19 2010, 10:36 PM~18858135
> * :biggrin:  :wave:
> not alot  my parents just came back from  françe
> tonight  &  me well  i,m  still working on
> my  baby  !!!      :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> live  2  ride
> lowrider  4  ever  brother  !!!  uffin:  :yes:
> *


COOL. DID THEY BRING U BACK ANYTHING? A SOUVENEIR LOL. I HAVEN'T GONE TO MEXICO I A WHILE SO EVERY TIME MY FAMILY GOES THEY ALWAYS BRING ME BACK A BOTTLE OF TEQUILA. AND I DON'T EVEN DRINK :happysad:  I'M FROM THE STATE OF JALISCO THAT'S WHERE THEY MAKE ALL THE TEQUILA :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

yeah they dide bring me back a few gift like pics and a beret lol 
+ a few other thing !!!

how,s thing are going 4 you & your
little family homie ...  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
   
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:h5: 

T-T-T !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 


T-T-T !!!! !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 22 2010, 07:20 AM~18878128
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE JEFF
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
  
 

HI THERE MY AMERICAIN HOMIE !!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:nicoderm: 

WASUP ALL YOU GUYS 
I,LL SEE YOU ALL AT
THE MEETING 
TONIGHT !!
!!!!!!!!
:yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

So where's the pics Jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 23 2010, 09:42 PM~18890295
> *So where's the pics Jeffy
> *


 :biggrin: there on page 209 & 210 bro i,ll put more real soon !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:</span></span>


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 23 2010, 08:06 PM~18891115
> * :biggrin: there  on  page  209  & 210  bro  i,ll  put  more  real  soon  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:</span></span>
> *


 :0 :0 So how's the weather up there North brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

IT,S STARTING TO GET A BIT COLD BUT IT,S OK 
WE STILL HAVE A FEW RIDE IN FRONT OF 
USE BEFORE WE HAVE TO PUT THE BIKES
DOWN IN THE GARAGE FOR THE 
WINTHER !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:& A GOOOD NIGHT FROM ME D-ICEY-J  !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
ttt !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 24 2010, 04:40 PM~18895928
> *IT,S  STARTING  TO  GET  A  BIT  COLD  BUT  IT,S  OK
> WE  STILL  HAVE  A FEW  RIDE  IN  FRONT  OF
> USE  BEFORE  WE  HAVE TO  PUT  THE  BIKES
> DOWN  IN  THE  GARAGE  FOR THE
> WINTHER  !!!!  :biggrin:      :thumbsup: </span></span>
> *


I don't think I'll be able to handle that weather


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 27 2010, 05:02 AM~18920013
> *I don't think I'll be able to handle that weather
> *


LOL :biggrin: FOR SURE YOU WOULD BRO JUST PUT ON A GOOD JACKET OR A SHIRT & A HOODIE ON TOP OF IT & YOUR READY 2 ROLL !!! 
HOW ,S THE LITTLE FAMILY DOING ?
SAY HI TO THEM FROM THE ICE 
COOL D-ICEY-J !! I HOPE TO
GET MORE NEWS FROM U
REAL SOON 
MY AMERICAIN FRIEND !!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
 

 

:biggrin: 


 GOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!! :wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 

i,m back !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
   
:biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: 
 :nicoderm:
 :nicoderm:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: dammmmm 39 time fly so fast !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:  
pushing
all the way 

T

T

T  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

</span>
:thumbsup: </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>more pixs of my bike from "Scrape by the Lake" 2008</span>


----------



## D-ice69

just to show that thing get bether whit time !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 2 2010, 01:28 AM~18965067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>  MY  NEW  FENDERS  2  BE  DONE  IN  A  REAL  NEAR  FUTUR  !!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


Nice ride homie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 2 2010, 08:39 AM~18965456
> *Nice ride homie
> *


thx you for the good words homie !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEFF AKA D-ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 2 2010, 10:45 AM~18965940
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEFF AKA D-ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
 

THX BRO !!!


----------



## syked1

happy 39th brother


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 2 2010, 12:28 PM~18966807
> *happy 39th brother
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :biggrin:   
:rimshot: :drama: 
 


HEHEHE LIKE AL WOULD SAY " LET,S ROCK !!! " :rimshot: 
AND IT,S GOING TO ROCK TONIGHT !!! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## lolow

Happy birthday Jeffy!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 2 2010, 01:01 PM~18967074
> *Happy birthday Jeffy!!!
> *



THX GRAND-PA IT,S GOING TO BE YOUR TURN
IN WHAT HUMMM HO YEAH 2 DAYS ...   
THX AGAIN LOLOW !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLOW !!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69

AND A GOOOOOOD MORNING TO ALL MY BROTHERS OUT THERE !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Nov 4 2010, 10:57 PM~18988938
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wasup eddie !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

gooooood morning guys !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 
 


T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:   
  
 

TTT !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro how u been? How's the lil princess? :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 6 2010, 09:16 PM~19003305
> *What's up bro how u been? How's the lil princess? :biggrin:
> *


i,m good just as my lil princess i,m still waiting for my striper cake   lol !!!!
how are you my americain friend ?? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D*ICE DICE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 6 2010, 07:56 PM~19004554
> *i,m good just as my lil princess i,m  still waiting for my striper cake      lol  !!!!
> how  are  you  my americain  friend  ??  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


I forgot to pm u the tracking number lol. I'm doing good bro just been a bit busy these days. Say hi to the little one for me.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 9 2010, 01:09 AM~19021724
> *D*ICE DICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

COOL BRO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 9 2010, 02:00 AM~19022299
> *I forgot to pm u the tracking number lol. I'm doing good bro just been a bit busy these days. Say hi to the little one for me.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

LOL :biggrin:  !!!! SURE NO PROBLEME BRO HOW,S YOUR LITTLE ONE DOING SAME 
AS ALWAY,S !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 9 2010, 09:47 AM~19025134
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> LOL  :biggrin:    !!!!  SURE NO PROBLEME  BRO  HOW,S  YOUR  LITTLE  ONE  DOING  SAME
> AS ALWAY,S  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


My little one is good bro. He likes Low riders and Monster trucks


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> FOR THE LOVE OF
LOWRIDING !!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 10 2010, 02:40 AM~19031387
> *My little one is good bro. He likes Low riders and Monster trucks
> *


  THAT,S THE WAY TO GO BRO !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:      
 :wow: :wow: 
   
:biggrin: 


























MY NEW FENDERS 2 BE DONE IN A REAL NEAR FUTUR !!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Nov 10 2010, 02:43 AM~19031411
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

HEY  WHAT,S NEW TWAN !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:  
 


GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

:nicoderm: 



T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
 

ttt !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:h5: :wave: 
 


GOOOOOD MORNING GUYS  !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes: 
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 


:thumbsup: T-T-T :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :yes:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


t-t-t !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
 :nicoderm: 
:cheesy: 


GOOOOOOD MORNING !!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

</span>
:thumbsup: </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
 


T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:  
pushing
all the way 

T

T

T  :yes:

& a goooood moning to every-1 !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :yes:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 









 

D-ICEY DICE !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP BRO HOW'S EVERYTHING


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 18 2010, 07:15 AM~19099555
> *WHAT'S UP BRO HOW'S EVERYTHING
> *


 :cheesy:  hey wasup my americain homie it,s all good over here 
i move back in to my place up north & still working on 
the new stuff to come on for the bike next 
year to get him ready for vegas !!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
how aboult you what,s new on your side 
bro ..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 19 2010, 01:34 PM~19112182
> * :cheesy:    hey  wasup  my  americain  homie  it,s  all  good  over  here
> i  move  back  in to my  place  up  north  &  still  working  on
> the  new  stuff  to  come  on  for  the  bike next
> year to get  him ready for  vegas  !!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> how aboult  you  what,s  new  on  your side
> bro ..
> *


Really bro u coming to vegas next year? All those bikes better watch out then haha. Can't wait to see it in person. Is it snowing up there? Here in Az if we wanna see snow we gotta go up to Northern Arizona. Hey what was that email u sent me yesterday? It was in french so I was like  :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 19 2010, 11:15 PM~19114452
> *Really bro u coming to vegas next year? All those bikes better watch out then haha. Can't wait to see it in person. Is it snowing up there? Here in Az if we wanna see snow we gotta go up to Northern Arizona. Hey what was that email u sent me yesterday? It was in french so I was like   :dunno:
> *


yup that,s the plan bro vegas next year :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
but that would have never happen if was not from the help 
from guys like my best bud syked-1, justdees , & the suport of are president dave , and other like abel who was a inspiration 
for me and the support of all my other lux brothers !!! thx
to you all who belive in me all those year !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING GUYS !!!!!! 
:wave: :wave:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 22 2010, 02:08 PM~19132539
> *GOOOOOOD  MORNING  GUYS  !!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


more then 2 hours before that was mornin lol mr night creature lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 09:49 PM~19136294
> *more then 2 hours before that was mornin lol mr night creature lol
> *


AND right you are buddy but what could you expect from a night creature like me bro lol !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 
 


wasup guys !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

gooood morning every-1 !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 

:nicoderm: :wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 24 2010, 05:51 PM~19154274
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

wasup homie !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 


T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## syked1

jeffy i bought 2 chemise for club uniform for you to bring to get embroidered, ill give them to you when i get the from the USA


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 26 2010, 05:07 PM~19169486
> *jeffy i bought 2 chemise for club uniform for you to bring to get embroidered, ill give them to you when i get the from the USA
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

COOL BRO I,LL SEE YOU TOMOROW AT 5 !!!!. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

yup


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


ttt !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
:biggrin: 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-! !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hi every - 1 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2010, 11:46 PM~19205500
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


HI GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

HI GUYS !!!!! 
LUXURIOUS T-T-T 4 EVER !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:

wasup guys !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

</span>
:thumbsup: </span></span>
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY -J !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:nicoderm: 


T-T-T !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


i,m back in town !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes: 


T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   
 :nicoderm: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 7 2010, 05:29 PM~19264433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-ICEY  DICE  !!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 10 2010, 11:41 PM~19297480
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: 
 :nicoderm: :yes: 
:biggrin:  
 


HEY BRO WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE MY NEW FENDERS 
ALL FINISH I,M WAITING FOR THE FINISH 
DRAWING OF MY NEW MURALS !!!
   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:rimshot: :nicoderm: 


AS AL BUNDY 
WOULD SAY ,,,

LET,S ROCK !!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP GUYS !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 

t-t-t


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   



today really rock nice snow + landing full of nice
tricks coming whit the tempo of the music blasting 
that meen only 1 thing that,s D-ICEY- j is rising !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY DICE !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

</span>
:thumbsup: </span></span>
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:


----------



## Bigjxloc

looks good.


----------



## syked1

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 17 2010, 06:46 PM~19354482
> *:h5:
> *


hey wasup my americain friend !!!!  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 


<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010409.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

just relaxing now.... finishing school soon.... one more exam before the hollidays hno: 

:yes:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:thumbsup: bad ass looks real good


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Dec 19 2010, 07:39 PM~19369204
> *:thumbsup: bad ass looks real good
> *


THX ALOT HOMIE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 19 2010, 07:29 PM~19369128
> *just relaxing now.... finishing school soon.... one more exam before the hollidays hno:
> 
> :yes:
> *


 :wave: HI TWAN !!
i,m real glad to ear that bro 
& i wish you a great & happy hollidays !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
  



t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:wow:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 20 2010, 11:57 PM~19379938
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
HI BIG BRO !!!


----------



## syked1

well hello  :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2010, 12:01 AM~19379990
> *well hello  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: 
lol !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: 


hi guys !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

</span>
:thumbsup: </span></span>
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 


<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010409.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HAPPY <span style=\'color:red\'> HOLLIDAY<span style=\'color:red\'>S </span> <span style=\'color:gray\'><span style=\'color:green\'>2</span> EV</span>ERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:tongue: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOD & HAPPY HOLIDAYS MORNING TO EVERY-1 !!!!
:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

</span>
:thumbsup: </span></span>
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 


<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010409.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 












:tongue: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>he  <span style=\'color:blue\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>snow park
& the montain today !!!!! :biggrin:   </span></span></span></span></span> :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!!
:biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## syked1




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

NICE PIC MON DAVE THX !!  :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 27 2010, 10:19 PM~19434371
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Dec 29 2010, 10:46 AM~19449210
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bro how's the family doing?? When are u goin to Florida so I can get an idea when to expect your phone call


----------



## D-ice69

HEY WASUP MY AMERICAIN BUDDY I DONT KNOW THE EXACT DATE FOR ARE TRIP TO FLORIDA
BUT I.LL CALL YOU FROM MY PARENTS PLACE 
on the 8 after 3 your time !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Cool bro I'll be waitin :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 29 2010, 11:07 PM~19453053
> *Cool bro I'll be waitin :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 

T-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY -J !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

PLEASE NEW YEAR BRING ME MORE NEW SNOW !!! LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HA<span style=\'color:green\'>PP<span style=\'color:blue\'>Y NEW YEAR !!!!!! </span></span> :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HAVE A GOOOOOOD NEW YEAR MORNING 
TO EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

ttt
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsdown: 

no more snowboard for this sesson !!!!! 
& a other 3 month to doing shit !!!</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsdown: :wave:


----------



## syked1

get well soon homie


----------



## D-ice69

THX BRO I,LL DO MY BEST !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE TALKIN TO U TODAY BRO


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 10 2011, 12:31 AM~19551831
> *NICE TALKIN TO U TODAY BRO
> *


same here my americain buddy !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:
 :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 


T-T-T !!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro how's everything


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2011, 02:15 AM~19572303
> *What's up bro how's everything
> *


the shoulder is geathing slowly bether !!!!!
i think i,ll be readdy for the next sesson well hope so !!!!  :yes: :yes:
thx you my americain friend how aboult you & your little familly ???? :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 11 2011, 11:07 PM~19572651
> *the  shoulder  is  geathing  slowly  bether  !!!!!
> i  think  i,ll be  readdy  for  the  next  sesson  well  hope  so  !!!!    :yes:  :yes:
> thx  you  my  americain  friend  how  aboult  you  &  your  little  familly  ????  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully you get better soon bro so u can start snowboarding.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2011, 03:49 AM~19572840
> *Hopefully you get better soon bro so u can start snowboarding.
> *


yeah but i think that snowboarding will never be the same
for sure  least i,ll still have lowriding to express
my self !!!!! :biggrin:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:nicoderm: 



T

-

T

-

T !!!!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY -J !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:  GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## syked1

:wave: :h5: :420:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jan 13 2011, 07:31 PM~19588350-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :h5: :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 13 2011, 08:14 PM~19588640
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

HI GUYS THE SHOULDER IS SLOWLY GETING BETHER
STILL NOT FAST AS I WOULD LIKE  :thumbsdown: ..
BUT WHEN YOU GOT GREAT BUDDY LIKE YOU 2 THAT WILL BE A GREAT 
HELP TO GET ME BACK ON THX YOU 2 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 


coming soon first pics of my new project 
D-demogoblin bike   :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: 
:h5:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 13 2011, 04:37 PM~19588854
> * :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HI  GUYS  THE  SHOULDER  IS  SLOWLY  GETING  BETHER
> STILL  NOT  FAST  AS  I  WOULD  LIKE      :thumbsdown: ..
> BUT  WHEN YOU GOT  GREAT  BUDDY  LIKE  YOU  2  THAT  WILL  BE  A  GREAT
> HELP TO  GET  ME  BACK  ON  THX  YOU  2  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2011, 08:57 PM~19613912
> *THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thx buddy feel good to hear , yesterday i work real hard on the auto-cad & drawing other new stuff !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i,ll soon sent your little gift that i,m working on !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

have a good day bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 18 2011, 08:25 AM~19627859
> *have a good day bro
> *


THX HOMIE I,LL SEE YOU TOMOROW !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 17 2011, 06:50 AM~19618485
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> thx  buddy  feel  good  to  hear , yesterday  i  work  real  hard  on the  auto-cad  &  drawing  other  new  stuff    !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> i,ll  soon  sent    your  little  gift  that  i,m  working  on  !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it. And that's cool you're having fun designing parts.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 18 2011, 03:19 PM~19629987
> *Can't wait to see it. And that's cool you're having fun designing parts.
> *


hey hey  how are you homie 
well yeah i really do enjoy designing new parts 
:biggrin: 
what else could i do loololol !!!!!   
thx you for your good words bro that,s good for the moral !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 18 2011, 01:41 PM~19631181
> *hey  hey    how  are  you  homie
> well  yeah  i really  do  enjoy  designing  new  parts
> :biggrin:
> what  else  could  i  do    loololol  !!!!!
> thx  you  for  your  good  words  bro  that,s  good  for  the  moral  !!!!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 18 2011, 06:39 PM~19631678
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flacossick6impala

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 13 2011, 07:42 AM~19584573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-ICEY -J  !!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:   GOOOOOD  MORNING  EVERY-1  !!!!
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by flacossick6impala_@Jan 18 2011, 08:42 PM~19632697
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


thx homie !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 


]GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY- 1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 


t

t

t


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 

t

t


t


----------



## syked1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin: :yes: :yes: 


T

T

T


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 


T

T

T


----------



## syked1

tttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2011, 03:05 PM~19674165
> *tttttttttttttt
> tttttttttttttt
> tttttttttttttt
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5:

..T
TTTT
..T
..T 
..TT

..T
TTTT
..T
..T
..TT

..T
TTTT
..T
..T
..TT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 24 2011, 01:48 AM~19679509
> *:h5:
> 
> ..T
> TTTT
> ..T
> ..T
> ..TT
> 
> ..T
> TTTT
> ..T
> ..T
> ..TT
> 
> ..T
> TTTT
> ..T
> ..T
> ..TT
> *


wasup twan !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 24 2011, 05:47 PM~19684011
> *JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave: 


HEY :biggrin:  HOW ARE YOU MY FRIEND !!!!!
FOR MY SELF MY MORAL IS A BIT DOWN BUT I,LL HOPE I,LL
SOON GET BETHER !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 24 2011, 02:12 PM~19684237
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:
> :wave:
> HEY  :biggrin:    HOW  ARE  YOU    MY  FRIEND    !!!!!
> FOR  MY  SELF  MY  MORAL  IS  A  BIT  DOWN    BUT  I,LL    HOPE  I,LL
> SOON  GET  BETHER  !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S NOT GOOD BRO WE GOTTA GET THAT MORAL UP TTT.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 24 2011, 08:12 PM~19685388
> *THAT'S NOT GOOD BRO WE GOTTA GET THAT MORAL UP TTT.
> *


 :biggrin: 
THX BUDDY THOSE ARE REAL SMART WORDS I,LL KEEP THAT MIND !!!!!
I ALREADY FEEL A BIT BETHER MY FRIEND THX :biggrin: !!!!!
I THINK I,M ON TO SOMTHING FOR MY NEW BIKE HANDLEBAR !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wow: 

T

T

T :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY -J !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING TO EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 


T

T

T


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  



<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  
 

LUXURIOUS FAMILY 4 EVER !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro how u feeling??


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 28 2011, 03:18 AM~19719891
> *What's up bro how u feeling??
> *


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI MY AMERICAIN BUDDY WELL IT,S COMING BETHER NOT AS FAST AS I WOULD
LIKE BUT IT,S GETHING THERE :biggrin:  I,M STILL WORKING 
ON THE D-ICE TO FINISH IT AND GET HIM READY FOR VEGAS
NEXT YEAR !!!!!!! 

i still have 2 1/2 month to go before i,ll be somthing like 55 / 100
but i,ll be 100/100 on the start of sumer for sure :yes: 
what,s the hardest is the moral some time but whit help
of great friends like syked1 & you are a great help to me
for sure !!!! thx 
you buddy for
your help 
keeping
my
moral up !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 28 2011, 06:42 PM~19724303
> *ttt
> *


:wave: :wave:


HI BUDDY !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

I WISH A GOOD DAY TO EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin: :


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: 


good night every -1 


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZ


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:
HAVE GOOD DAY EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  


D-ICEY-J

G
O
I
N
G 


T

T

T 

WHIT D LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 


<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010409.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY -J !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT FOR MY HOMIE JEFF


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 1 2011, 12:33 AM~19751709
> *TTT FOR MY HOMIE JEFF
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:  
A GOOOOOD DAY EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
 

T

T

T  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:  

GOOOOOD DAY EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

</span>
:thumbsup: </span></span>
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
  
 


T

T

T


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 2 2011, 11:50 AM~19765616
> *  </span>
> :thumbsup:  </span></span>
> :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2011, 07:01 PM~19768859
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 



HEY WASUP TWAN HOW ARE YOU DOING BRO !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 2 2011, 07:09 PM~19768960
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> HEY  WASUP  TWAN  HOW  ARE YOU  DOING  BRO  !!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



I'm good Jeff!!!  Keep it easy at home today... can't be at school for my only class of the day :0 .... stucked in the fuckN traffik


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2011, 07:11 PM~19768979
> *I'm good Jeff!!!   Keep it easy at home today... can't be at school for my only class of the day :0 .... stucked in the fuckN traffik
> *


YUP GETING STUCKED IN TRAFIK REALLY SUCK !!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## syked1

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 2 2011, 10:50 AM~19765616
> *  </span>
> :thumbsup:  </span></span>
> :biggrin:
> *


whats new for 2011 any upgrades/changes?


----------



## syked1

yup the pinstripping was fixed and added to, and there are some new somethin' somethin's  still be-ing fabbed up and then after off to paint


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 2 2011, 08:17 PM~19770374
> *yup the pinstripping was fixed and added to, and there are some new somethin' somethin's  still be-ing fabbed up and then after off to paint
> *


nice fabbed and paint???? fenders maybe :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 09:26 PM~19770481
> *nice fabbed and paint???? fenders maybe :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
HUMMMMM YEAH FENDERS ARE PARTS OF THE NEW INPROVEMENT 
ON THE D-ICE FOR 2011 BUT THERE,S MORE THENE 
JUST THAT SO KEEP YOUR EYES :wow: 
OPEN !!!!!!    :thumbsup:
CUZ YOU NEVER KNOW WHIT ME 
BELIVE ME I,M FULL OF SURPRICE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 3 2011, 01:19 PM~19776959
> *TTT
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:  


YEAH BRO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 2 2011, 08:44 PM~19770684
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> HUMMMMM  YEAH  FENDERS  ARE  PARTS  OF THE  NEW  INPROVEMENT
> ON  THE  D-ICE  FOR  2011  BUT  THERE,S  MORE THENE
> JUST  THAT    SO  KEEP  YOUR    EYES    :wow:
> OPEN  !!!!!!        :thumbsup:
> CUZ  YOU  NEVER  KNOW  WHIT  ME
> BELIVE  ME  I,M  FULL  OF  SURPRICE  !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


cool looking forward to it bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 3 2011, 02:54 PM~19777655
> *cool looking forward to it bro
> *


THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

</span> :thumbsup: </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY -J  !!!!!  
:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

A NEW GREAT DAY IS STARTING 
SO I WISH A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY BROTHERS !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: 

LUXURIOUS 

ALL THE

WAY


T

T

T


----------



## flacossick6impala

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 3 2011, 11:20 AM~19777819
> *  </span> :thumbsup:  </span></span>
> *


TIGHT TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

have a good day buddy


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by flacossick6impala+Feb 4 2011, 11:11 AM~19785957-->
> 
> 
> 
> TIGHT TIGHT  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THX HOMIE !!! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 11:24 AM~19786029
> *have a good day buddy
> *


 THX BUDDY I,LL SEE YOU TOMOROW !!!!
DONT FORGET THE FENDERS &  MEDICINE ..


----------



## syked1

yup ill do my best to rememnber


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 01:10 PM~19786732
> *yup ill do my best to rememnber
> *


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
HEHE !!!
I KNOW YOU WILL BIG BRO !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

some old pics & some more details one of some parts !!!![


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 

[/quote]


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
 

t

t

t


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

</span> :thumbsup: </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo223.jpg[/img
[color=blue][font=Impact][SIZE=4]<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo243.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />[/color]![[/font][/SIZE]


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  



<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
      
        



T


T


T - 4 - D - 514 - LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2011, 04:35 PM~19809564
> * :  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> T
> T
> T -  4 - D - 514 -  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 7 2011, 04:41 PM~19809619
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS
& HAVE A GOOOD DAY !!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

TT MF T :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 7 2011, 12:11 PM~19807677
> *514<span style=\'colorrange\'>LUX*


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 10 2011, 10:25 PM~19839448
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: DAMMMMMM RIGHT YOU ARE :yes: :yes: T -T-T for D 514 LUX !!!!!</span> *


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
  
 


T

T

T :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Dropping in from AZ to say whatup homie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 12 2011, 07:43 PM~19853546
> *Dropping in from AZ to say whatup homie
> *


HEY WASUP HOMIE !!!! :biggrin: WELL
I,M WORKING ON PUTING ON TOGETHER MY NEW CUSTOM FENDERS 
FOR THE D-CE AND WORKING PART TIME ON MY NEW PROJECT BIKE
THE DEMON GOBLIN !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHAT,S NEW ON YOUR SIDE HOMIE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 12 2011, 08:41 PM~19854779
> *HEY WASUP  HOMIE !!!! :biggrin: WELL
> I,M  WORKING ON  PUTING  ON  TOGETHER  MY NEW  CUSTOM  FENDERS
> FOR  THE  D-CE  AND  WORKING  PART  TIME  ON  MY  NEW  PROJECT  BIKE
> THE  DEMON GOBLIN  !!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WHAT,S  NEW  ON  YOUR  SIDE  HOMIE  !!!  :biggrin:
> *


Just added more color to the Chucky frame... got all the new parts for it, got some engraving done for it... plus Carnage is nearing completion thx to the Paz Bros.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 01:02 AM~19855339
> *Just added more color to the Chucky frame... got all the new parts for it, got some engraving done for it... plus Carnage is nearing completion thx to the Paz Bros.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SENT ME SOME PICS WHENE YOUR DONE BRO I ALAWAY,S LOVE YOUR BIKE
& SAY HI TO LINCONSAL IN THE SAME TIME !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Here's a sneak peek what I painted so far...





















And these are the rims so far... Still gotta add more pieces later before Vegas...


----------



## D-ice69

And these are the rims so far... Still gotta add more pieces later before Vegas...










:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: 
:h5: 
:wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: DAMMMMMM BRO THAT LOOK SICK !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thx homie you too bro... I'm just trying to keep up with all these heavy hitters....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 07:02 AM~19857217
> *Here's a sneak peek what I painted so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the rims so far... Still gotta add more pieces later before Vegas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: wow thats amazing!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 11:18 AM~19858080
> *:wow: wow thats amazing!!!!!
> *


Thx homie, just getting ready for show season...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 10:40 AM~19858239
> *Thx homie, just getting ready for show season...
> *


  what color is that?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 02:08 PM~19858025
> *Thx homie you too bro... I'm just trying to keep up with all these heavy hitters....
> *



ME TOO BUT I DO IT FIRST FOR THE LOVE OF IT & TO PUSH UP THE LIMITS !!!! 
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK !!!!! 
WHO MADE YOURS WHEELS BRO ??? 
CUZ THAT,S THE NEXT THING I GOT TO DO !!!!
I ALREADY TALK TO TONY-O AND LINCONSAL GIVE ME A OTHER GUY PHONE NUMBER
COULD YOU PM ME BACK ON THIS SUBJECT !!!!!
THX HOMIE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 11:52 AM~19858288
> * what color is that?
> *


Rose pink kandy, Viloet w brandywine fades over rainbow flake....

Kandy "Webbing" is Brandywine


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 13 2011, 12:28 PM~19858493
> *
> ME  TOO  BUT I  DO  IT  FIRST  FOR  THE  LOVE  OF  IT  &  TO  PUSH  UP  THE  LIMITS  !!!!
> KEEP  UP THE  GREAT  WORK  !!!!!
> WHO  MADE  YOURS  WHEELS  BRO  ???
> CUZ  THAT,S  THE  NEXT  THING I GOT  TO  DO  !!!!
> I ALREADY  TALK  TO  TONY-O  AND  LINCONSAL  GIVE  ME  A OTHER  GUY  PHONE  NUMBER
> COULD  YOU  PM  ME  BACK  ON  THIS  SUBJECT  !!!!!
> THX  HOMIE  !!!!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



Chucky is TNT.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 05:41 PM~19859030
> *Chucky is TNT.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

T-T-T   :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 09:02 AM~19857217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the rims so far... Still gotta add more pieces later before Vegas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a hell of a sneak peak.. looks realy good bud... cant wait to see it with my own two eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


WORLDWIDE LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!!</span>!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 13 2011, 02:03 PM~19859146
> *thats a hell of a sneak peak.. looks realy good bud... cant wait to see it with my own two eyes.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 01:36 PM~19859011
> *Rose pink kandy, Viloet w brandywine fades over rainbow flake....
> 
> Kandy "Webbing" is Brandywine
> *


wow :wow: did you paint it?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 04:39 PM~19859608
> *wow  :wow:  did you paint it?
> *


Yes sir, " Webbing" was layed down by the legend Alex Lopez from Modern Arte.. he has been mention a lot lately in lowrider magazine for the pattern works and striping of some of the hoppers here in AZ


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 04:25 PM~19860015
> *Yes sir, " Webbing" was layed down by the legend Alex Lopez from Modern Arte.. he has been mention a lot lately in lowrider magazine for the pattern works and striping of some of the hoppers here in AZ
> *


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 06:25 PM~19860015
> *Yes sir, " Webbing" was layed down by the legend Alex Lopez from Modern Arte.. he has been mention a lot lately in lowrider magazine for the pattern works and striping of some of the hoppers here in AZ
> *


*an the MURAL work??? very clean. id do business with work on my bike possibly if i could..* :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 13 2011, 05:55 PM~19860254
> *an the MURAL work???  very clean. id do business with work on my bike possibly if i could.. :biggrin:
> *


Artist name is Jaime Rodriguez... He's much better now.. he did those a long time ago... he's here in Phx AZ


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 07:02 AM~19857217
> *Here's a sneak peek what I painted so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the rims so far... Still gotta add more pieces later before Vegas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S SHIT IS UGLY LOL JK CHUCKY....... YOUR RIMS ARE WORTH MORE THAN MY 14s  

WHAT'S UP JEFF HOW'S EVERYTHING?


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 08:30 PM~19861067
> *Artist name is Jaime Rodriguez... He's much better now.. he did those a long time ago... he's here in Phx AZ
> *


sweet good lookin, i have no problem sending to AZ if i have to...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 13 2011, 06:54 PM~19861306
> *sweet good lookin, i have no problem sending to AZ if i have to...
> *


He has a topic in Paint in body section just not sure what iys called. Hopefully Chucky can give u more info on his website.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 11:02 AM~19857217
> *Here's a sneak peek what I painted so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the rims so far... Still gotta add more pieces later before Vegas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 that's a bad ass sneak peek.... 


Paint job is tight :thumbsup:
Rims........ C.R.A.Z.Y. :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 14 2011, 01:02 AM~19862863
> * that's a bad ass sneak peek....
> Paint job is tight :thumbsup:
> Rims........ C.R.A.Z.Y. :wow:
> 
> *


wait until you see my new rims !!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
I WISH A GOOOD DAY TO ALL MY WORLDWIDE LUXURIOUS BROTHERS & TO ALL OF MY HOMIES !!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: 
:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
</span>




<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo241.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo240.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo239.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo237.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>![


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  



<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

MY NEW FENDERS 2 BE DONE IN A REAL NEAR FUTUR !!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 14 2011, 07:04 PM~19868866
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
 :nicoderm: 
:biggrin: 

Y
U
P


T

T

T ALL THE WAY BRO !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

</span> 
:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WORLDWIDE LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!!!</span>!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2011, 01:25 PM~19875253
> *ttt
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:



DAMMMMM RIGHT BIG BRO !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 

GOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

</span> 
:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 16 2011, 06:56 PM~19886042
> *ttt
> *


 :nicoderm: 
HOOOO YEAH !!!!!  
:cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:

T

T

T


 :yes:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

oy </span> !!!!!!! 
:h5: :thumbsup:     
LOLOL
LOL
 
  
   </span></span>


----------



## D-ice69

</span> 
:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 19 2011, 02:47 PM~19910129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 21 2011, 03:09 AM~19921267
> *TTT
> *


HEY HOMIE HOW,S THE FAMILY & THE LITTLE GUY DOING !!!!
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
 


ttmft !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
 


HI GUYS 
I WISH YOU ALL A GREAT DAY !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
  
:wow:  :nicoderm:

TTMFT 4 THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
   :nicoderm: 

TTMFT !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 


WASUP GUYS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

</span> 
:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
</span>
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo241.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo240.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo239.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/car%20fever%202009/Photo237.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>![


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TTMFT 4 D 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
   
:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 



TTMFT !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 


WASUP GUYS !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

WASUP EVERY-1 !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
  
 

TTMFT !!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :h5: 


wasup guys !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

bump


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: 
4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 


T-T-T


----------



## syked1

ttt start of stage 1 of the fenders is done :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2011, 02:33 AM~19994937
> *ttt start of stage 1 of the fenders is done :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HO YEAH IT,S ON IS WAY TO THE FINISH LINE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2011, 02:33 AM~19994937
> *ttt start of stage 1 of the fenders is done :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN BUDDY HOW U BEEN?? THOSE FENDERS LOOK REAL GOOD.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 4 2011, 07:28 AM~20012848
> *WHAT'S UP MY CANADIAN BUDDY HOW U BEEN?? THOSE FENDERS LOOK REAL GOOD.
> *


 :biggrin: 
THX YOU BUDDDY IT,S JUST THE STAGE 1 !!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

THE NEW CUSTOMM FENDERS FOR THE D-ICE IN STAGE 1 !!!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:   


HI EVERY-1 !!!!! :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 


GOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5:  
 


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


:biggrin:   


GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1  

T-T-T FOR THE 514 LUX FAMILY !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt


 :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup: 


TTT !!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: GOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!!
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
  
:nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
T-T-M-F-T !!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'> 
    :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

NOW HERE,S A QUICK LOOK AT WHAT,S COMING FOR THE ONE THAT DIDE SEE IT !!!! :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :wow:

T-T-T !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

ttt

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 

TTT !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HEY HEY GREAT NEWS TOMOROW NIGHT WILL START STAGE 2 
ON THE NEW FENDERS !!!!!

I,LL POST SOME NEW PICS ... :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'> 
    :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 14 2011, 01:36 PM~20088124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> *



lookin great as always


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 20 2011, 10:05 PM~20137740
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave: 

HI PAUL NICE OF YOU TO STOP BY
GIVE A FEW MORE DAYS & YOU WILL SOON SEE REAL UPGRADE !!!!


LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 

HI EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'> 
    :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

NOW HERE,S A QUICK LOOK AT WHAT,S COMING FOR THE ONE THAT DIDE NOT SEE IT !!!! :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TTT for my homie Jeff


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 22 2011, 09:03 PM~20154585
> *TTT for my homie Jeff
> *


THX MY AMERICAIN BUDDY FOR THE GOOD WORDS !!!!! :biggrin: 
AND A HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
  


T-T-T !!!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

just to  show that thing get bether  whit time  !!!!    :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

some old pics & some more details one of some parts !!!![</span>


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

*D-Twist shoulder bolt!*










*Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown*










  








jeffbike


----------



## D-ice69

This is pix of my bike with them mounted chromed for "Scrape by the Lake" 2008








































































[/quote]


got a badge from HAGCustoms


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  



<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: 








                                                                                                                                       
    :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!  
[/quote]


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

BIKE LOOKIN REAL SICK BRO. 2011 BIKE OF THE YEAR CONTENDER RIGHT THERE


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 27 2011, 09:00 PM~20195172
> *BIKE LOOKIN REAL SICK BRO. 2011 BIKE OF THE YEAR CONTENDER RIGHT THERE
> *



HMG BRO FIRST I LIKE TO SAY A BIG THX A LOT FOR ALL THE GOOD WORDS !!!! I,M STILL WORKING ON IT TO GET HIM
REALLY THERE , BUT NEVER FORGETING THAT IT,S FIRST
OF ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE PASSION OF
LOWRIDER ART THAT I DO WHAT I DO 
WHENE I GET COME BACK LIKE THAT
IT JUST ENCOURAGE ME MORE 
TO GO ON !!!!!

THX BUDDY  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  



<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: 








                                                                                                                                       
    :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20196379
> *
> HMG  BRO  FIRST  I  LIKE  TO  SAY  A  BIG  THX  A  LOT  FOR  ALL  THE  GOOD  WORDS  !!!!  I,M  STILL  WORKING  ON  IT  TO  GET  HIM
> REALLY  THERE , BUT  NEVER  FORGETING  THAT  IT,S  FIRST
> OF  ALL  FOR  THE  LOVE  OF  THE  PASSION  OF
> LOWRIDER  ART  THAT  I DO WHAT  I  DO
> WHENE  I  GET  COME BACK  LIKE  THAT
> IT  JUST  ENCOURAGE  ME  MORE
> TO  GO  ON  !!!!!
> 
> THX  BUDDY
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :nicoderm:
> *


Its all for the love of the game


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 27 2011, 11:45 PM~20197005
> *Its all for the love of the game
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT BUDDY !!!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Mar 28 2011, 02:39 PM~20201079
> *
> *



HI EDDIE !!!!!  :wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 28 2011, 05:36 PM~20202301
> *Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave: :wave: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LUX FAMILY ALL THE WAY TTT !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Mar 29 2011, 09:57 PM~20213211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: 


wasup eddie !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:nicoderm: 


GOOD MORNING BROTHERS !!!! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

> some old pics & some more details one of some parts !!!![


----------



## D-ice69

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'> 
    :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

            
  
:yes:  
 :biggrin:  



<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

he sent me a message earlier, fender will be ready at like 9pm


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2011, 12:32 PM~20254993
> *he sent me a message earlier, fender will be ready at like 9pm
> *


cool i,ll see you tonight around 7 or so !!!! 
thx again buddy ..  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

            
  
:yes:  
 :biggrin:  



<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010415.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010416.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
</span>


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
    
:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

NOW HERE,S A QUICK LOOK AT WHAT,S COMING FOR THE ONE THAT DIDE NOT SEE IT !!!! :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
































































:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

what's up brother how u been.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 5 2011, 09:58 PM~20268356
> *what's up brother how u been.
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
WORKING HARD AS ALWAYS ON THE BIKE 
AND GETING READY FOR MY NEXT PROJECT !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!  
[/quote]


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:nicoderm: 



T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
   
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
 


 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 

ALWAYS 
PUSHING THING TO THE TOP !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:   
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

wasup lux brothers !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

















  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:rimshot: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: 


       LOWRIDER IS D-ICEY-J WAY 2 LIVING LIFE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!! :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

            
  
:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
</span>


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDICEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2011, 03:41 PM~20338601
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDICEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

I like my pics of your bike bro :thumbsup:

 I'll try to take more for the 2011 summer...maybe better héhéhé


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 15 2011, 01:06 AM~20343060
> *
> 
> I like my pics of your bike bro :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll try to take more for the 2011 summer...maybe better héhéhé
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
  
:thumbsup: 
HEHEEHEHE YEAH THEY ARE GOOD PICS !!! TRUST ME I,LL GIVE YOU A LOT OF NEW THING TO TAKE PICS OF REAL SOON !!!!!
 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 14 2011, 11:52 PM~20342450
> *What's up bro
> *


 :wave:  
HEY !!! WASUP MY AMERICAIN HOMIE 
WELL ME AND SYKED1 ARE TRYING TO PUT TOGETHER THAT BLUE
FRAME YOU SOLD ME SO I CAN START MY NEW SESSON OF RIDING AND MAKE SOME NEW MOVIE TO !!!!!  :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:h5: :h5: 


T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 15 2011, 05:20 AM~20344434
> * :wave:
> HEY !!!  WASUP  MY  AMERICAIN  HOMIE
> WELL  ME  AND  SYKED1  ARE  TRYING    TO  PUT  TOGETHER  THAT  BLUE
> FRAME  YOU  SOLD  ME  SO  I CAN  START  MY  NEW SESSON  OF  RIDING  AND  MAKE  SOME  NEW  MOVIE  TO  !!!!!    :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sweet bro I can't wait to see it. How's the princess is she back from her trip?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2011, 05:38 AM~20356980
> *Sweet bro I can't wait to see it. How's the princess is she back from her trip?
> *


yup my little princess is back from her trip & hmg dide she 
hade a blast & story to tell !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
as for the bike well it will show up in are new video this sumer !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

















  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

            
  
:yes:  
 :biggrin:  

  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! 
</span>


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

T-T-T !!!!  

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AGUILAR3

you probably have the record for bumping his own shit :roflmao:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 19 2011, 12:02 PM~20372345
> *you probably have the record for bumping his own shit  :roflmao:
> *


 WHO THE HELL ARE YOU ??? I GOT ONLY 1 THING TO SAY IT,S THINK BEFORE YOU TALK CUZ IT,S CLEAR YOU DONT KNOW SHIT 
ON MY PROJECT OR ME SO.. :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: 
:shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

NOW HERE,S A QUICK LOOK AT WHAT,S COMING FOR THE ONE THAT DIDE NOT SEE IT !!!! :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 
































































:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20365441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 19 2011, 07:04 PM~20375228
> *
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: T-T-T :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up homie how's everything?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 23 2011, 03:40 AM~20401135
> *What's up homie how's everything?
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

everything is going great over here  
my little princess came back from her trip & what a trip it was for her :biggrin:  
the bike is coming along slowly but nicely !!!! what are the news on your side of the country homie & how,s the little family doing ????


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!                                                                                                                           
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















                                                                                                                      :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave: 


HI GUYS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave: 
HI GUYS !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes:  :thumbsup: 

TTT


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2011, 01:55 PM~20447748
> *:wave: Sup bro
> *


WELL I,M TRYING TO FINISH WHAT I ALREADY START 
2 START ON A NEW PROJECT AFTHER 7 YEARS 
OF WORK ON THIS ONE !!!!    



WASUP WHIT YOU BRO !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 23 2011, 08:14 AM~20402126
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> everything  is  going  great  over  here
> my  little  princess  came  back  from  her  trip  &  what  a trip  it  was  for  her  :biggrin:
> the  bike  is coming  along  slowly  but  nicely  !!!!  what  are  the  news  on your  side  of  the  country  homie  &  how,s  the  little  family  doing  ????
> *


We doing good bro. Just gettin everything ready for the wedding in a few weeks


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2011, 05:20 AM~20458063
> *We doing good bro. Just gettin everything ready for the wedding in a few weeks
> *


COOL :biggrin: ALL MY BEST OF WISH TO YOU & THE BRIDE
I HOPE YOU WILL SENT ME SOME PICS OF THE WEDDING
IF YOU CAN !!!! I,M REAL GLAD FOR YOU BRO !!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Thanks bro I appreciate it. I'll post some pics as soon as I can. Its next Friday. How's your little princess?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2011, 05:10 PM~20460187
> *Thanks bro I appreciate it. I'll post some pics as soon as I can. Its next Friday. How's your little princess?
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THX YOU BUDDY I CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE PICS !!!!!  

MY LITTLE PRINCESS IS DOING GREAT I WHENT TO HER FIRST SWIMING LEASSON TODAY !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 1 2011, 09:21 PM~20463677
> *  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> THX  YOU  BUDDY  I  CANT  WAIT  TO  SEE  THOSE  PICS  !!!!!
> 
> MY  LITTLE  PRINCESS  IS  DOING  GREAT  I  WHENT  TO  HER  FIRST  SWIMING  LEASSON  TODAY  !!!
> *


That's real cool bro hope she like it. My lil devil loves the water so he'll be a good swimmer unlike his dad lol


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 2 2011, 04:31 AM~20464496
> *That's real cool bro hope she like it. My lil devil loves the water so he'll be a good swimmer unlike his dad lol
> *


HO YEAH SHE SURE DIDE LOVE IT JUST AS MUCH AS I DO :biggrin:  !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
 :thumbsup: 
 


T-T-T !!!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave: 


wasup guys !!!!

 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 


wasup guys !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes: 


T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2011, 03:17 PM~20504259
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up homie ready mothers day?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 7 2011, 09:05 PM~20504572
> *What's up homie ready mothers day?
> *


YUP  & FOR THE SWIMING LEASSON TOMOROW MORNING 
WHIT MY LITTLE PRINCESS !!!! 
WHAT ABOULT YOU MY FRIEND & ALL MY BEST 
WISH TO THE NEW MARIED COUPLE !!!     :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2011, 05:21 PM~20504636
> *YUP    &  FOR  THE  SWIMING  LEASSON  TOMOROW    MORNING
> WHIT  MY  LITTLE  PRINCESS  !!!!
> WHAT  ABOULT  YOU  MY  FRIEND  &  ALL  MY  BEST
> WISH  TO  THE  NEW  MARIED  COUPLE  !!!          :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. We gonna celebrate mothers day tomorrow maybe have a bbq but we'll see.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 7 2011, 09:28 PM~20504673
> *Thanks bro. We gonna celebrate mothers day tomorrow maybe have a bbq but we'll see.
> *


   :thumbsup: 

cool i,m waiting for the pics of the happy event !!! :biggrin:   

 so i wish you all a great mother day ..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 7 2011, 05:37 PM~20504707
> *    :thumbsup:
> 
> cool  i,m  waiting  for  the  pics  of  the  happy  event  !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> so  i  wish  you  all  a  great  mother  day  ..
> *


Thanks homie I appreciate it. How's the bike coming along?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 7 2011, 10:04 PM~20504840
> *Thanks homie I appreciate it. How's the bike coming along?
> *


hummmm well it going slowly but safely !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!                                                                                                                           
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















                                                                                                                      :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 9 2011, 06:59 AM~20513269
> * <img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> T
> 
> T
> 
> T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!
> :nicoderm:
> :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT for one of the best bikes ever built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 10 2011, 08:11 AM~20520564
> *
> *


THX HOMIE !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI GUYS !!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 TODAY WILL BE MY FIRST RIDE SINCE MY CHOULDER INJURY AND MABE THE DAY WHEN I,LL SHAVE THE 
BEARD HOW KNOW   ????


----------



## D-ice69

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!                                                                                                                           
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















                                                                                                                      :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

DDDDDDDDDDD-ICEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2011, 05:08 PM~20546940
> *DDDDDDDDDDD-ICEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JEFFYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  

 

yeah i,m back i dide my first ride westerday & what a ride !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

see you at the meeting mon dave .


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:biggrin: sup bro how u been?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 13 2011, 06:17 PM~20547646
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah  i,m  back  i  dide  my  first  ride  westerday  &  what  a  ride  !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> see  you  at  the  meeting  mon  dave  .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 16 2011, 03:13 PM~20563439
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  

T-T-T !!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave:

HI EVERY -1 !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes: 
 

T

T

T  4  THE  514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 20 2011, 10:55 AM~20592368
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> HI  EVERY  -1  !!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



:h5: Sup bro!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 22 2011, 08:42 AM~20603649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> T
> 
> T
> 
> T   4  THE   514  LUXURIOUS  FAMILY  !!!!
> *


Ttt for my lux homie


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2011, 02:03 AM~20608054
> *Ttt for my lux homie
> *


HEY :cheesy: 
THX HOMIE  !!!! 
WHAT,S NEW ON YOUR SIDE OF THE COUNTRY !!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 22 2011, 10:09 PM~20608082
> *HEY :cheesy:
> THX  HOMIE    !!!!
> WHAT,S  NEW  ON  YOUR  SIDE OF THE COUNTRY  !!!!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Everything is good bro. I just got back from my honeymoon :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh jeffy jeffy jeffffffffffffffffffffffffff and the DDDDDDDD_ICEYYYYYYYYYYY ICEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 23 2011, 05:33 PM~20611648
> *yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh jeffy jeffy jeffffffffffffffffffffffffff and the DDDDDDDD_ICEYYYYYYYYYYY ICEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

goood morning every-1 !!!!!!

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!                                                                                                                           
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















                                                                                                                      :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010112.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/T_twan/SCRAPE2010466.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!                                                                                                                           
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















                                                                                                                      :thumbsup: 
:yes:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: :h5: :wave: :wave: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  
  
:yes: 


GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

A GOOOD DAY TO ALL LOWRIDERS BROTHERS & SIS IN THE WORLD !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS & SIS WORLDWIDE !!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> 
> A GREAT DAY TO ALL MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS & SIS WORLDWIDE !!!!! :nicoderm:


 
same to you bro!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY - 1 !!!!
:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!! :thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:  :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

D-ice69 said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

-AZTEC SUNSET- said:


>


:wave::wave::wave:
wasup homie !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::wave:

HI EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

SICK BIKE


----------



## D-ice69

:rimshot::h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

sureñosbluez said:


> SICK BIKE


THX HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

looks bad ass


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

*D-Twist shoulder bolt!*










*Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown*


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

*D-Twist shoulder bolt!*










*Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown*


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 !!!!!!


:biggrin::wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

HI GUYS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::wave:

what,s new every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::rimshot::wave::thumbsup:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

sup bro!!! what's going on!??


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> sup bro!!! what's going on!??


 better now i was sick for a little bit of time beside that i,m still working on the d-ice & pushing up the limite t-t-t to really represent the luxurious family at the best that i can !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> better now i was sick for a little bit of time beside that i,m still working on the d-ice & pushing up the limite t-t-t to really represent the luxurious family at the best that i can !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> 
> LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!!!


:biggrin:

I think you was already representing *LUXURIOUS* the best as you can bro!!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> I think you was already representing *LUXURIOUS* the best as you can bro!!


  YUP BUT YOU KNOW ME I HAVE TO ALWAYS KEEP ON PUSHING UP THE LIMITE ALL THE TIME !!!!!
GOT TO KEEP ON COMMING OUT WHIT NEW THINGS ALL THE TIME TO FINISH
THAT 7 YEARS PROJECT THAT WAS THE D-ICE !!!!

I ALREADY HAVE NEW FINISH CADS & DRAWING FOR MY NEXT PROJECT
THAT I WILL START AS SOON AS THE D-ICE IS FINISH .. :thumbsup:

P.S I GOT A BRAND NEW CUSTOM STREET RIDE !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
+ 2 OTHER CUSTOM FRAME ...


----------



## D-ice69

so there is more to comme when i,ll find time . :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

RISE & SHINE 
I WISH EVERY-1 SUPER GREAT DAY !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> so there is more to comme when i,ll find time . :thumbsup:


 
:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-ice69

*The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*

*D-Twist shoulder bolt!*










*Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown*


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

wasup guys !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:h5: Sup bro


----------



## D-ice69

SAME OLD THING BRO WORKING ON THE BIKE & SOME PROJECT ON THE SIDE WHEN I FIND FREE TIME 
AND I REALY HOPE FOR SOME DAYS WHIT OUT RAIN :x::x: PLEASE GOD !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:

T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:angry::thumbsdown:

dammmmmm rain !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## lilo

D-ice69 said:


> *The solution to the problem of the spring compressing from the weight of the bike!*
> 
> *D-Twist shoulder bolt!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thread the one end into the ring, and the reg bolt goes through the crown*


SICK:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

lilo said:


> SICK:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

THX HOMIE & I GOT FEW MORE NEW THING COMING  !!!!


----------



## lilo

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> 
> THX HOMIE & I GOT FEW MORE NEW THING COMING  !!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

lilo said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:  :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

hi every -1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow: 














































[/QUOTE]


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave::wave:

goood morning every-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

T-T-T

L4L

:yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Bike looks amazing like always bro. How u been? How's the lil princess?


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Bike looks amazing like always bro. How u been? How's the lil princess?


HI MY FRIEND WELL MY LIL PRINCESS IS DOING GREAT & THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS ON THE BIKE EVEN IF IT DONT MOVE AS FAST AS 
I WOULD LIKE TO BUT IT,S GETING THERE  HOW,S THE LITTLE FAMILY DOING ??? 
ANY NEW PROJECT COMING OUT ???


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

D-ice69 said:


> HI MY FRIEND WELL MY LIL PRINCESS IS DOING GREAT & THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS ON THE BIKE EVEN IF IT DONT MOVE AS FAST AS
> I WOULD LIKE TO BUT IT,S GETING THERE  HOW,S THE LITTLE FAMILY DOING ???
> ANY NEW PROJECT COMING OUT ???


We're doing good bro. It'll get there someday slowly but surely and next thing u know u be lowrider bike of the year. I sent Big Turtle another trike and I ain't sellin this one lol.


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> We're doing good bro. It'll get there someday slowly but surely and next thing u know u be lowrider bike of the year. I sent Big Turtle another trike and I ain't sellin this one lol.


stop it homie your making me shy + on top of that i,m doing it for the love of it first :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: it represent 7 hard working years of my life to realy come up to this final moment & i enjoy every second of it !!!!! 
if one day what you say realy happen & i take lowrider bike of the year hmg well that would be d-ice-in on the cake ...
even if that never happen i will alway,s be proud of my greatess creation !!!
well afther my lil princess of course lol !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:

good morning every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

LUXURIOUS 4 LIFE !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

D-ice69 said:


> stop it homie your making me shy + on top of that i,m doing it for the love of it first :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: it represent 7 hard working years of my life to realy come up to this final moment & i enjoy every second of it !!!!!
> if one day what you say realy happen & i take lowrider bike of the year hmg well that would be d-ice-in on the cake ...
> even if that never happen i will alway,s be proud of my greatess creation !!!
> well afther my lil princess of course lol !!!


Nice words from a good man


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Nice words from a good man


 THX YOU BUDDY !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::thumbsup:

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::thumbsup:

GOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:
t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

wake up ,wake up every -1 today is the big day !!! 
so let,s ride toronto here we come !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hade a super great time at toronto put aside the twisted foot !!!!
i,m a big boy i will survive !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin::thumbsup::h5::wave::wave:

GOOOD MORNING BROTHER & SIS !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup:
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> T
> 
> T
> 
> T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> :nicoderm:
> :thumbsup:
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup:
> :yes:* :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:wave::wave::wave:

WASUP EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

D-ice69;14322[IMG said:


> http://i51.tinypic.com/23tquk6.jpg[/IMG]
> :thumbsup:
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> T
> 
> T
> 
> T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> :nicoderm:
> :thumbsup:
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup:
> :yes:* :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

i,m glad to say that the cad for my new custom wheels are done & ready to be sennt to ccf !!!! 
i,ll soon post pic of cad !!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

2
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## digger

Rad looking bike!


----------



## D-ice69

digger said:


> Rad looking bike!


thx homie !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

second rund of promotion at under-preasure !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

CHAIN REACTION said:


> :wave:


HEY EDDIE WASUP BRO !!!! :wave::h5::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :thumbsup:  :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

]
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## Ant-Wan

TTT bro :h5:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> TTT bro :h5:


DAMMMM RIGHT BROTHER LUX 4 EVER !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup: 

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

]
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

gooood morning family !!!!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
THAT WAS A
GREAT BBQ GUYS 514 LUX FAMILY 4 EVER !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:rimshot::thumbsup:

t-t-t 4 the 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:

lowrider 4 ever !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Bike looks real good bro. How's everything?


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Bike looks real good bro. How's everything?


hey homie how are you !!!!
well my new wheels are been built right now & my new fender are almost ready for paint trust me bro it,s really going to kick ass whene it will be all done !!!! :yes: :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
and me and my little princess are doing great !!!! i dump that chick that wanted $$$ and now thing are starting to look good whit the lady !! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:

LUXURIOUS FAMILY 1 UNITY 
LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::nicoderm:great little ride tonight whit my bro jay in the down town mtl !!!!514 luxurious family unity!!!!:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: t-t-t !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

THANK FOR THE REAL NICE PICS DAVE !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEAH THAT,S ME D-1 & ONLY ICEY-J AT ARE 5 ANNUAL BBQ !!! 

514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

d-icey-j will be in vegas this year !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

D-ice69 said:


> d-icey-j will be in vegas this year !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 awsome man!! hope to see u around the show or durig setup day


----------



## D-ice69

cone_weezy said:


> awsome man!! hope to see u around the show or durig setup day


 yeaaah me to bro it will be my pleasure !!!! 
hope to see you there !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> d-icey-j will be in vegas this year !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


THATS TIGHT BROTHER.. ARE U BRINGING UR BIKE DOWN TO..


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THATS TIGHT BROTHER.. ARE U BRINGING UR BIKE DOWN TO..


nop not this year but next for soure bro yup whene i,ll be all finish whit my new parts that are coming soon and that the bike will be all finish & done !!!! :thumbsup:
i,ll see you in vegas homie !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave::biggrin:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:nicoderm::yes:


T-T-T !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's up bro


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's up bro


PACKING UP FOR VEGAS 
DAMMM I,M SO EXCITED !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


how,s the new house brother ???


----------



## cone_weezy

D-ice69 said:


> PACKING UP FOR VEGAS DAMMM I,M SO EXCITED !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:how,s the new house brother ???


 who going with you? how long is your flight


----------



## D-ice69

cone_weezy said:


> who going with you? how long is your flight


ARE PRESIDENT & FEW GUYS FROM THE CARS CLUB I,M THE ONLY 1 FROM THE BIKE CLUB HOW LONG IS THE FLIGHT HUMMMM I DONT REALLY KNOW ??? 
BUT I LEAVE THE MONTREAL AROUND 7 PM AND I,LL GET TO VEGAS AROUND 11.30 PM ON THE 6 OF OCT !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEAH THAT,S ME D-1 & ONLY ICEY-J AT ARE 5 ANNUAL BBQ !!! 

514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5: AND NOW NEXT STEP LOOK OUT CUZ D-ICEY- IS COMING TO VEGAS !!! :h5::thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## syked1

ttt homie, i have been at work most of the day making more engraving, this time on west_23 sissybars


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T 
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: WOW THAT,S GOING TO BE SICK BRO !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

My new custom fenders


----------



## D-ice69

3 first pics are of the back fender 
the rest are the front !!!! 

boddy work 

primer paint still to come real soon plus a little something more what ?? ??? :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
you all see at the next unveiling coming soon !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER !!!!
LOWRIDER BROTHERS ..


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## ripsta85

Bike looks good, good job on the fenders too


----------



## D-ice69

ripsta85 said:


> Bike looks good, good job on the fenders too


THX HOMIE !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ice69 said:


> 3 first pics are of the back fender
> the rest are the front !!!!
> 
> boddy work
> 
> primer paint still to come real soon plus a little something more what ?? ??? :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> you all see at the next unveiling coming soon !!!:thumbsup:


:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

HAVE A LOOK ON My new custom fenders STILL ON RAW METAL BUT STILL GIVE A GOOD IDEAS OF WHAT,S COMING !!!
































































:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup: KEEPING ON PUSHING THE LIMITE T-T-T !!!!!!

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!! :nicoderm::yes::yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

killer fenders bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ahhh chit..............


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> HAVE A LOOK ON My new custom fenders STILL ON RAW METAL BUT STILL GIVE A GOOD IDEAS OF WHAT,S COMING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm::yes:


:thumbsup: looking siiick bro. cant wait to see them done up.


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> killer fenders bro


 THX MY FRIEND !!!:thumbsup:


PedaLScraperZ said:


> ahhh chit..............


 GLAD YOU LIKE IT WAIT TILL YOU SEE THEME PAINTED



PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup: looking siiick bro. cant wait to see them done up.


 THX HOMIE & I,LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR BIKE IN REAL !!!:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!

4 THE 514-LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY !!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

GOOOOOOOOD MORNING !!!!!
& GOOD NIGHT CUZ I
GOT TO GO 2
DREAMLAND

ZZZZZ
ZZZZ
ZZZ
ZZ
Z

C YOU ALL LATER !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:Very Nice Bro....:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:

THX YOU BRO !!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

looking good bro cant wait to see the new fenders in ice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

fenders look tight:worship:


----------



## R0L0

bad ass bike homie!!


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> looking good bro cant wait to see the new fenders in ice


 THX MAN ME TOO + THE LITTLE OTHER THINGS THAT ARE COMING OUT SOON !!!! :thumbsup:



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> fenders look tight:worship:


 :thumbsup: thx you for the great words bro !!!!! 



E.C. ROLO said:


> bad ass bike homie!!


  THX BRO AND AGAIN THERE,S MORE TO COME !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin: :wave::wave: 

GOOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!

WELL TOMOROW IS THE BIG DAY D-ICEY-J FLY TO VEGAS OH YEAAAH !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hno: JUST A FEW MORE HEURES !!!
THENE IT,S FLIGHT TIME !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: wish you a good trip Jeffy!!! Repping the bigg 514 LUX with the brothers at Vegas!!!

Enjoy 

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :biggrin: wish you a good trip Jeffy!!! Repping the bigg 514 LUX with the brothers at Vegas!!!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> :h5:


:h5: :yes: 
THX TWAN I SOURE WILL YOU CAN BET ON ME !!!! 
p.s dide you check on my new fender 
on page 248 see you whene i,ll be
back !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

yeah bro!!!! They looks fuckN bad ass :thumbsup:

With painted fenders, the bike gonna freeze everyone's eyes!!! 

J'aime surtout que ce sera peinturé, ce qui fera ressortire le frame x1000


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> yeah bro!!!! They looks fuckN bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> With painted fenders, the bike gonna freeze everyone's eyes!!!
> 
> J'aime surtout que ce sera peinturé, ce qui fera ressortire le frame x1000


:yes: yup even more whit my new custom wheel coming out just afther my b-day in november !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

hahaha  after that... what's next???


Nah for real bro, that D-ICE gonna be ready for Vegass 2012!!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> hahaha  after that... what's next???
> 
> 
> Nah for real bro, that D-ICE gonna be ready for Vegass 2012!!! :yes:


 :yes: :h5: YUP !!! :h5: :yes::thumbsup:
and other show in the usa too !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

wow what a great time i hade in vegas white my luxurious family brothers & full of other homies!!!!!
it out of this world :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ...
i,ll post some pics later 
lowrider 4 ever


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Glad u had fun bro


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Glad u had fun bro


:yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
yup i soure dide it was one of the best time of my life lots of party and real brother hood that was sick !!!!
the only thing that was missing was you brotha  !!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

Great Meeting you!


----------



## D-ice69

Great Meeting you!


















it was great metting you too homie i,ll see you next year !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

hey jeff, it was cool seeing you again and chilling. you have a bad ass bike brother and you are one dedicated member too


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

you need to post in the luxurious thread sometimes


----------



## D-ice69

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> hey jeff, it was cool seeing you again and chilling. you have a bad ass bike brother and you are one dedicated member too


thx paul it,s was a real sick time for me & i enjoy every second of it. wow those words coming from you are a real big honor & motivate me to push it even more t-t-t to represent all my luxurious brothers over the top !!!!
i,ll see you next year whit a d-ice all finish & ready to go to the super show !!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> you need to post in the luxurious thread sometimes


no prob i,ll do that cuz to rep luxurious t-t-t is all what i want !!!!! proud to be a luxurious brother for ever .. :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## oneofakind

What up Jeff cool meeting you in Vegas remember next time I'm on Canada you owe me a ride home....lol...see you next year....


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> What up Jeff cool meeting you in Vegas remember next time I'm on Canada you owe me a ride home....lol...see you next year....


 it was cool meeting you too , no prob bro for the ride i,ll show you around lol i,ll see you next year !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn looks like you met a lot of good bike people in Vegas Jeffy!!!


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> damn looks like you met a lot of good bike people in Vegas Jeffy!!!


:thumbsup::yes: dammmm right i sure dide dave & made a lot of other new friends too it was super sick cant wait for next year !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LUXURIOUS LOWRIDER BROTHER 4 EVER !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::yes: dammmm right i sure dide dave & made a lot of other new friends too it was super sick cant wait for next year !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> :thumbsup:uffin:


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: ill have the pixs in a lil. the darn focus was messed up on the shots unfortunetly. but we will get better shots next year.


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave: ill have the pixs in a li l. the darn focus was messed up on the shots unfortunetly. but we will get better shots next year.


:tears:  dammmmm sent it to me anyway ok and yeah for sure we will take better shot next year buddy !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

here we are.  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ant-Wan

Nice!! Hope you enjoyed your trip to Vegas bro!!!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Nice!! Hope you enjoyed your trip to Vegas bro!!!


uffin::thumbsup: DAMMMMMM RIGHT !!!! I SURE BROTHER DIDE IT WAS SUPER SICK BRO LOOK AT ALOT OF BIKES AND CARS AND ON TOP OF THIS THE ICE-CUBE SHOW WAS AMAZING BRO !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## CE 707

hey bro it was nice meeting you hope to see your bike next year


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> hey bro it was nice meeting you hope to see your bike next year


 :thumbsup: FOR ME TOO BRO IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU !!!! IF ALL PLAN GO NICE & SMOOTH IT,S A SURE THING HOMIE !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
THERE,S NO REAL RESOND WHY I WOULD 
NOT BE THERE NEXT YEAR WHIT THE D-ICE TO
REP THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY WHIT PROUD AND TO CHILL WHIT ALL YOU GUYS !!!!

LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHER !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## CE 707

for sure brother cant wait bro your bike is bad ass i think you could have had a chance in the top 3for bike of the year this year your bikehas alot of nice detail to it keep up the good work brother see you next year


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> for sure brother cant wait bro your bike is bad ass i think you could have had a chance in the top 3for bike of the year this year your bikehas alot of nice detail to it keep up the good work brother see you next year


THX ALOT BROTHER I,LL KEEP ON WORK TO PUT ON THOSE FINAL TOUCH ON MY BIKE !!!! :thumbsup: 
I THX YOU ALOT FOR ALL YOUR GOOD WORDS ..:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

CE 707 said:


> for sure brother cant wait bro your bike is bad ass i think you could have had a chance in the top 3for bike of the year this year your bikehas alot of nice detail to it keep up the good work brother see you next year


u aint lieing he got alot custom and detail parts he could take tempest spot? but we got 11 months util then. anyone can comeout with something ...


----------



## CE 707

very true bro alot of people are shooting for that spot


----------



## CE 707

D-ice69 said:


> THX ALOT BROTHER I,LL KEEP ON WORK TO PUT ON THOSE FINAL TOUCH ON MY BIKE !!!! :thumbsup: I THX YOU ALOT FOR ALL YOUR GOOD WORDS ..:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


no problem bro cant wait to see it in person


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CE 707 said:


> for sure brother cant wait bro your bike is bad ass i think you could have had a chance in the top 3for bike of the year this year your bikehas alot of nice detail to it keep up the good work brother see you next year


 That's exactly what I've been tellin him all along.


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> for sure brother cant wait bro your bike is bad ass i think you could have had a chance in the top 3for bike of the year this year your bikehas alot of nice detail to it keep up the good work brother see you next year





cone_weezy said:


> u aint lieing he got alot custom and detail parts he could take tempest spot? but we got 11 months util then. anyone can comeout with something ...





LINCOLNSAL said:


> That's exactly what I've been tellin him all along.


 i would like to thx all you guys for all those nice coment on my bike it,s a real honor for me & it only push me to keep on working all the way T-T-T !!!!
AGAIN THX FOR ALL YOUR NICE WORDS GUYS . :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> uffin::thumbsup: DAMMMMMM RIGHT !!!! I SURE BROTHER DIDE IT WAS SUPER SICK BRO LOOK AT ALOT OF BIKES AND CARS AND ON TOP OF THIS THE ICE-CUBE SHOW WAS AMAZING BRO !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


dont forget the 5 minut bakini contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> dont forget the 5 minut bakini contest. :thumbsup:


 what ??? well look like i mist that lol but the ice-cube show real kick ass brotha , anyway it,s not like there ,s no chicks in las-vegas lol !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

GOOOOOOD MORNING LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: T-T-T :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> what ??? well look like i mist that lol but the ice-cube show real kick ass brotha , anyway it,s not like there ,s no chicks in las-vegas lol !!! :thumbsup:


thats true. the contest was a tad late because the ice cube concert was extended. 

got ta tell ya i was shocked when nobody cheered for the hot blonde in the blue bakini.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thats true. the contest was a tad late because the ice cube concert was extended. got ta tell ya i was shocked when nobody cheered for the hot blonde in the blue bakini.


 Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


heres your pics.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE63 said:


> heres your pics.Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us Uploaded with ImageShack.us Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.us


 :naughty:


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> heres your pics.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:nicoderm::naughty::thumbsup: hummmmmmm sweat :naughty::nicoderm::thumbsup: yeaaaaah !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

GOOOOOOD MORNING EVERY -1 !!!!! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::naughty::nicoderm::yes:

T-T-T LOWRIDER 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

D-ice69 said:


> i would like to thx all you guys for all those nice coment on my bike it,s a real honor for me & it only push me to keep on working all the way T-T-T !!!!AGAIN THX FOR ALL YOUR NICE WORDS GUYS . :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:


 cant wait to see it in person bro


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> cant wait to see it in person bro


THX HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:

LOWRIDER 4 EVER !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PASSIONATE63 said:


> heres your pics.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



:fool2::shocked:


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> :fool2::shocked:


ho yeah :naughty::naughty:  lolol !!!


----------



## D-ice69

HAVE A LOOK ON My new custom fenders STILL ON RAW METAL BUT STILL GIVE A GOOD IDEAS OF WHAT,S COMING !!!
































































:thumbsup::rimshot::h5::rimshot::thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes: 











HO YEAH THAT,S ME D-1 & ONLY ICEY-J AT ARE 5 ANNUAL BBQ !!! 

514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

HI TO ALL MY LUX BROTHERS !!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Wassup bro


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wassup bro


:wave::h5::wave::wave: real good brotha i sent you a pm  !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> for sure brother cant wait bro your bike is bad ass i think you could have had a chance in the top 3for bike of the year this year your bikehas alot of nice detail to it keep up the good work brother see you next year





cone_weezy said:


> u aint lieing he got alot custom and detail parts he could take tempest spot? but we got 11 months util then. anyone can comeout with something ...





LINCOLNSAL said:


> That's exactly what I've been tellin him all along.


 i want too thx all you guys for the nice comments
it push me to go higher t-t-t !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:
:h5:
:yes:

T-T-T !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 

T

T

T 4 THE 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!! * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 



















* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: 
  :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: 
 





* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes: 




HO YEAH THAT,S ME D-1 & ONLY ICEY-J AT ARE 5 ANNUAL BBQ !!! 

514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

wasup LUXURIOUS !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave:

GOOOOD MORNING EVERY ONE !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:

i,ll be gone for a little bit cuz i,m moving back to my house 
but i,ll be back soon !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

dammmm tomorow i,ll be 40 years old !!!! :nicoderm::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

t-t-t !!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

WHATS CRACKN BROTHER HAPPY LATE BDAY... ANY UPDATES ...


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> WHATS CRACKN BROTHER HAPPY LATE BDAY... ANY UPDATES ...


thx for b-day wish brother & yeah some new upgrade are on there way like wheels for one & well i keep the rest & the best for later brother !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

GOOOD MORNING !!!!!
LUX 4 LIFE ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Jeeefffffffffff


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Jeeefffffffffff


hey amigo wasup !!!! :wave:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Here watchin a soccer game. What's new with u?


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Here watchin a soccer game. What's new with u?


well i just try my new snowboard a few days ago and almost finish unpack beside that i,m waiting for my new wheels too be finish and few other things
my little princess was sick for a few days but now she,s ok !!!!
how  are you doing my americain amigo !!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

well i think it,s time for the night creature to go to bed & R.I.P until the sun come down  :wave:

    
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzz
zzz
zz
z

c all of you soon !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: ttt !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

wasup brothers !!!!!


----------



## syked1

sup bro meeting on saterday the 19th right? yo PM me i need a favour till next week. if you can pass me $40 for the dues ill pay you back the week after


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:cheesy: hell yeaaaah !!!!
soon i,ll post full of new pics of my new surprices !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> :cheesy: hell yeaaaah !!!!
> soon i,ll post full of new pics of my new surprices !!!!  :thumbsup:


cant wait bro.


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> cant wait bro.


you will see it,s really out of this world !!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:
what,s new whit you bro alway,s working hard on (dragon hart ) ???
keep it on the good work your doing great again i really love 
your bike it,s real bad ass !!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> you will see it,s really out of this world !!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:
> what,s new whit you bro alway,s working hard on (dragon hart ) ???
> keep it on the good work your doing great again i really love
> your bike it,s real bad ass !!!!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


im trying to figure out how to wire up the speaker system/conti kit without making it to heavy. also going to get a qoute of price for having it repainted to match the frame.


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> im trying to figure out how to wire up the speaker system/conti kit without making it to heavy. also going to get a qoute of price for having it repainted to match the frame.


:thumbsup: great bro keep it on i,m sure it will look sick whene it will be all done keep on the great work !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:
lowrider all the way t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

hi every-1 !!!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up bro


----------



## D-ice69

CHAIN REACTION said:


> whats up bro


 hey eddie wasup homie :wave: anything new ???


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave:

hey hey wasup all you brothers out here !!!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

t-t-t !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

just chillin homie not much took a break from the bikes too much work working on cars now 



D-ice69 said:


> hey eddie wasup homie :wave: anything new ???


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: good for you bro !!!!
nice to ear from you !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

hi every-1 & good night 4 now lol !!!!    :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup jeff, stoppin by see how things are going


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> sup jeff, stoppin by see how things are going


well thing are slowly taking place but it,s moving !!!! thx for stoping by i hope i,ll be soon posting new pics of my progress !!!!!  :thumbsup: :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:

keeping on pushing the limit t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * :thumbsup: 
:yes:* :yes: 




HO YEAH THAT,S ME D-1 & ONLY ICEY-J AT ARE 5 ANNUAL BBQ !!! 

514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!


----------



## D-ice69

hi every-1 :wave: .


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
T-T-T !!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

hey wasup you guys !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

hi every-1 !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hi every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

good morning every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

Goooood day all my luxurious brothers around the world !!!!!!!!

:wave::h5::wave::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

RUWhat's up bro post pics of your new frame


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wave: Sup Jeffy


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan

Pics on 255 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Pics on 255 :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: thx big pics those pics they are great !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

looking real good keep it up


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> looking real good keep it up


thx you brother !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

go look at the new pics on page 255 !!!:nicoderm: :yes:
pushing the limit all the way t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:wave::wave:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::thumbsup::wave:


Goooood morning Luxurious family !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Morning bro!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

All the way t-t-t for the Luxurious family unity !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

goood morning !!!


----------



## D-ice69

Goood morning every-1 !!!!
:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hohohoho :wave: happy holly-day every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::wave::wave:

hi brothers & a happy holly -days !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

t-t-t !!!


----------



## lesstime

wheres the updates??? lol whats up jeffy


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> wheres the updates??? lol whats up jeffy


i,m still working on them i hade some delay in whit the production of some real sick parts (wheels) and i,m working on my fenders boddy work & primer to get those to the paint job guy ... beside that chillin like always and thinking aboult my next project !!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

what up bro how are you i hope all is well with you


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> what up bro how are you i hope all is well with you


well like i said the same old thing trying working on the last things on the bike !!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

that good to hear bro


----------



## D-ice69

pics on pages 255 !!!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:....


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> that good to hear bro


thx for the worry but it will all come together in do time trust me on it !!!!  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

happy new year brothers !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

t-t-t !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: great pics on pages 255 !!!


----------



## Kiloz

http://www.clevelandautorama.com/
If your free this week kick it in Cleveland and bring your bike  
tell all of the Luxurious homies to come down!


----------



## D-ice69

Kiloz said:


> http://www.clevelandautorama.com/
> If your free this week kick it in Cleveland and bring your bike
> tell all of the Luxurious homies to come down!


i would if you are paying for the flight , thx for the invitation homie !!!


----------



## Kiloz

D-ice69 said:


> i would if you are paying for the flight , thx for the invitation homie !!!


Its only about a 4 hour drive, I plan on doing it for the Scrape By The Lake show!


----------



## D-ice69

Kiloz said:


> Its only about a 4 hour drive, I plan on doing it for the Scrape By The Lake show!


really dammm i dide not know ... when is that show taking place brother and as for scrape by the lake you may want to wait a little because we dont know if it will restart taking place it was stop but it,s supose to start again but when :dunno:.. i,ll let you know as soon i got more info on it !!!! i,ll pass on the word to my brothers !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
good morning every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::h5::wave::thumbsup:

Good morning luxurious family !!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Jeeeeffffffff


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Jeeeeffffffff


 :wave: hi buddy what,s new ,dide you have a look at the new pics on page 255 !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Yeah bro just did, bike looks good like always


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Yeah bro just did, bike looks good like always


thx homie i,m still working on the fenders and waiting for those wheels  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

Good morning every-1 !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave::thumbsup::nicoderm:
luxurious 514 all the way
t-t-t !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

Good morning every-1 !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:
t-t-t !!!!


----------



## Kiloz

Any new plans for the bike brother?


----------



## D-ice69

sadly things are moving really slow for me right now i hope it will soon 
get back moving soon !!!! but yeah i got some new things 
pland for the bike but i,m still in the waiting for now !!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!!


----------



## oneofakind

What's up Jeff how you doing brotha..!


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> What's up Jeff how you doing brotha..!


not to bad thing are moving real slow whit the new parts but still it,s coming along well !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

hi brothers !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:
T-t-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: t-t-t 
!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Wassup brotha, u thought about them rims?


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wassup brotha, u thought about them rims?


:h5:  :thumbsup: yeah i got some real good news today the guy is making big progress i should get them in a few in a week or so , but i will have some pics of the progression tomorrow night i could sent you some copie on facebook if you want !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

D-ice69 said:


> :h5:  :thumbsup: yeah i got some real good news today the guy is making big progress i should get them in a few in a week or so , but i will have some pics of the progression tomorrow night i could sent you some copie on facebook if you want !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


For sure bro can't wait to see them


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> For sure bro can't wait to see them


no prob i,ll post it as soon as i get them my americo mexicain friend !!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:x:

soon they ..... will be here more surprice to come soon  !!!!


----------



## lesstime

sup jeff how things going just stoppin by to check on yall homies up north


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> sup jeff how things going just stoppin by to check on yall homies up north


 things are moving along preaty good soon i,ll get my last new parts to put on the last touch on the d-ice !!!! soon real soon :yes:  :thumbsup:
ho yeah it was aboult time i was starting to get little nervous but now everything is fine at last ho yeaaah !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

HI every-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
:h5::wave:
:wave::nicoderm:
:yes: 

Good morning every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

t-t-t !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
c you all tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

HOOOOOOO YEAAAAAH JUST GOT NEW PICS OF my NEW CUSTOM WHEELS !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

first look at the new wheels in there progression not finish !!!!
:wow::h5::wow::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

looking good jeff


----------



## oneofakind

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 430282
> first look at the new wheels in there progression not finish !!!!
> :wow::h5::wow::yes::thumbsup:


Looks bad ass Jeff...!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 430282
> first look at the new wheels in there progression not finish !!!!
> :wow::h5::wow::yes::thumbsup:


THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT PLAYA..


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> looking good jeff


thx less !!! 



oneofakind said:


> Looks bad ass Jeff...!


hey just trying to do my best thx homie !!! 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT PLAYA..


 thx alot dude !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Good morning every-1 !!!! :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Wheels looking grr8888888888 broooooootherrrrrr


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 430282
> first look at the new wheels in there progression not finish !!!!
> :wow::h5::wow::yes::thumbsup:


absolutely crazy Jeffy!!!! WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Wheels looking grr8888888888 broooooootherrrrrr


 THX brother twan !!!! 



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> absolutely crazy Jeffy!!!! WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:uffin:


 THX ALOT DAVE & KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE NEW THINGS TO COME OUT !!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
keeping on pushing of the limite !!!!!
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:wow::h5::wow::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hoooo yeah i just got my calenders :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
where the d-ice is in ( month of december ) thx matt !!!!!


----------



## lesstime

D-ice69 said:


> hoooo yeah i just got my calenders :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> where the d-ice is in ( month of december ) thx matt !!!!!


damn i cant wait to get mine


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:

what,s new whit you homie how,s the bike coming along !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
hi boys & girls !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

wasup every-1 !!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

T-T-T !!!! 
:wave::wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!! 
:wave:
:wave::wave::yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> THX brother twan !!!!
> 
> THX ALOT DAVE & KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN BECAUSE THERE ARE MORE NEW THINGS TO COME OUT !!!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> keeping on pushing of the limite !!!!!
> LUXURIOUS 4 EVER !!! :thumbsup:


awwwwwwwww shittttttttt!!!:biggrin:uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> awwwwwwwww shittttttttt!!!:biggrin:uffin:


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave: ho yeaah dave the best is still to come !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:

LUXURIOUS 4 ever !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 430282
> first look at the new wheels in there progression not finish !!!!
> :wow::h5::wow::yes::thumbsup:


just noticed this, looking good playa, great addition... you engraving and croming them to match the rest?


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> just noticed this, looking good playa, great addition... you engraving and croming them to match the rest?


yup :yes:  :thumbsup: this and more !!!!!
i,ll post more pics when i,ll be done whit
those last details !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

D-ice69 said:


> yup :yes:  :thumbsup: this and more !!!!!
> i,ll post more pics when i,ll be done whit
> those last details !!!


cool, cool


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Wheel's looking ICEY


----------



## D-ice69

THX bro !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
good morning every-1 !!!!  :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:

hi every -1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:
:thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:
:rimshot:
:thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 435721
> THX bro !!!! :thumbsup:


those look cool bro


----------



## D-ice69

CE 707 said:


> those look cool bro


 thank,s homie !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

What's goin on homie??


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's goin on homie??


geting the bike ready and working on fixing the last details for the wedding !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Hell yeah bro, is your tuxedo gonna be blue like your bike?


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Hell yeah bro, is your tuxedo gonna be blue like your bike?


yeah one like in the 60 lol !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Lol how's your princess? Is she excited?


----------



## D-ice69

yup very much she,s just a little bit sad that she wont be there for daddy weding ,well we will do a orher reception for family and friends whene we will come back !!!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

good morning every-1 !!!!! :wave::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 

always pushing the limit t-t-t !!!!!


----------



## buba50

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

buba50 said:


> :wave:


:wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave: wasup bro !!!
& goood morning LUXURIOUS FAMILY !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes: :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:
t-t-t !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Congrats for the calendrier bro!!! :h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Congrats for the calendrier bro!!! :h5:


 thx twan but that is not the pic of the calender it,s oneofakind work !!!!
:h5: :thumbsup:


PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: hi homie !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
good morning !!!!


----------



## Kiloz

D-ice69 said:


> :wave:
> good morning !!!!


:wave:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## D-ice69

Kiloz said:


> :wave:


 :wave: HI BRO WHAT,S NEW !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
gooood morning every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:
t-t-t !!


----------



## syked1

ttt family


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> ttt family


:wave: hi buddy glad to see you back on the site !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

wasup every-1 !!!!!


----------



## syked1

ttt bro


----------



## D-ice69

syked1 said:


> ttt bro


:wave:
hey buddy how,s thing going Along ???
p.s dont forget my medalion d-icey-j !!!  :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ho yeah in a few days new pics of the D-ice whit is brand new wheels coming out !!!!


----------



## Kiloz

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 449113
> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ho yeah in a few days new pics of the D-ice whit is brand new wheels coming out !!!!


These are going to look awesome on the bike


----------



## D-ice69

Kiloz said:


> These are going to look awesome on the bike


thx alot homie  i sure hope so whit all the time & money i put on them !!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

you have a full set (3) for all of your rims?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 449113
> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ho yeah in a few days new pics of the D-ice whit is brand new wheels coming out !!!!


very nice


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> very nice


thx bro  how,s you built doing ???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 449113
> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ho yeah in a few days new pics of the D-ice whit is brand new wheels coming out !!!!


Damn thOse r tight I like it.


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn thOse r tight I like it.


thx alot homie that meen alot to me coming from you !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

D-ice69 said:


> thx bro  how,s you built doing ???


good just got one more thing to do to it and its ready for the photo shoot in the studio and to be shown to the world


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> good just got one more thing to do to it and its ready for the photo shoot in the studio and to be shown to the world


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: GREAT news bro me too real soon i,ll do photo shoot and show all the rest of the world all my little surprice i have been keeping for me   !!!
what i show up is just the tip of the iceberg :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ said:


> good just got one more thing to do to it and its ready for the photo shoot in the studio and to be shown to the world


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: GREAT news bro me too real soon i,ll do photo shoot and show all the rest of the world all my little surprice i have been keeping for me   !!!
> what i show up is just the tip of the iceberg :thumbsup: !!!!


cool, i got my eye opened waiting to see sure its gonna be greatness


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> cool, i got my eye opened waiting to see sure its gonna be greatness


HO YEAH :yes: YOU CAN BET ON IT !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hi every-1 !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: T-T-T !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
it,s time to go to sleep see you all in a few hours !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

at last there home my new custom wheels are home thx you lord !!!!
i,m broke as hell but still thx you god  !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

D-ICE NEW WHEELS ARE IN THE HOUSE !!!! 
AND NEW PICS TO COME REAL SOON
ONLY DOWN POINT IS THAT I WILL
HAVE TO PUT MY FENDERS 
PROJECT ON THE ICE 
FOR NOW CUZ THIS
YEAR THE D-ICE IS
GOING TO THE
STATE FOR 
VEGAS !!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
:h5:
uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

HOOOO YEAAAAAAAAHH !!!!!! 
THE NEW D-ICE IS IN THE :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm:
HOUSE KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN :wow:  :wow:  :wow: :nicoderm: uffin: :yes:
FOR THE NEW PICS COMING OUT SOON !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

good day every-1 !!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY- 1 
GOOD MORNING !!!!  :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: hmg it,s still day time i,ll go back to bed for now but i,ll soon be back !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

MY NEW CUSTOM CHROME WHEELS & MY NEW OTHER BIKE !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

GOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

HAVE A GREAT FRIDAY EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

AT THE SUGAR SHACK THIS SATURDAY HUMMM MAPPLE SIROP !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::wave:

GOOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:


GOOD MORNING EVERY-1 !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::thumbsup::yes: T-T-T !!!!!!!


----------



## Kiloz

Where those pictures at! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

I HADE SOME PROBLEM WHIT SOME PARTS AND $$$ TOO IT,S ALL GOOD NOW SO THEY SHOULD BE ON REAL SOON !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave:


:wave: hi matt how are you hey homie do you or any-1 know the best way to ship my bike from canada to the usa !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: hi matt how are you hey homie do you or any-1 know the best way to ship my bike from canada to the usa !!!


either build a custom crate/box or put it in a van and drive it yourself, that way you know it's safe


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> either build a custom crate/box or put it in a van and drive it yourself, that way you know it's safe


yup that sure look like the best way :thumbsup: only prob is that i dont have my driving licence still i,ll keep that in mind and look at all the posibility and pick up the best one !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
HI EVERY-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

T-T-T !!!!

LUXURIOUS FAMILY UNITY 4 ETERNETY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:biggrin::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: GOOD MORNING EVERY-1 AT LAST WE GOT 
A NICE COOL NICE SUN DAY TO RIDE !!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How the bike coming out


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How the bike coming out


 well  so & so it,s taking time but it,s slowly taking shape !!!!
i,m working real hard on my new display now so i,m all ready for vegas this year !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ALWAYS KEEPING PUSHING THE LIMIT T-T-T !!!!!!  LUX BROTHA 4 EVER !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: have a nice riding day !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
uffin::nicoderm::yes:


T-T-T


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
wow that was a real great ride afther the meeting 
it was super cool to ride whit two other brothers
my big bro jay aka syked1 & ced are new guy.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> well  so & so it,s taking time but it,s slowly taking shape !!!!
> i,m working real hard on my new display now so i,m all ready for vegas this year !!!!  :thumbsup:


Yea I know how u feel damn bikes start costing lot of money and time are u driving To Vegas or shipping ur bike to Vegas.


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I know how u feel damn bikes start costing lot of money and time are u driving To Vegas or shipping ur bike to Vegas.


 well i,m puting money on the side in case i got to ship it there and i,m looking around for the best way to get it there cuz i cant drive it there becose i dont have a lisence mabe whit some other guy from my club but i,m thinking more aboult shiping thene driving well we will see how things turn up !!!! but i,ll see you again at vegas for sure !!!!
:thumbsup::h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave::h5::wave::thumbsup:

t-t-t !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> well i,m puting money on the side in case i got to ship it there and i,m looking around for the best way to get it there cuz i cant drive it there becose i dont have a lisence mabe whit some other guy from my club but i,m thinking more aboult shiping thene driving well we will see how things turn up !!!! but i,ll see you again at vegas for sure !!!!
> :thumbsup::h5: :thumbsup:


That cool bro see u there


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That cool bro see u there


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
T-T-T !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

goood morning every-1 !!!! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Kiloz

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

Kiloz said:


> :wave:


:wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:
t-t-t !!!!!!


----------



## Dee Luxe




----------



## D-ice69

Momma Lux said:


>


:yes: that,s a real funy pic right there !!!! :rofl:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:wave: t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

hoooooo yeah tonight is a big night for the d-ice 
at last the prob i hade whit the back wheel is now fix and now it,s time to reasemble !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
PICS COMING OUT SOON FOR REAL AT LAST ..... :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: have a nice day every-1 !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

:thumbsup:
wudup jeffy jeff!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

lowrider_cutlass said:


> :thumbsup:
> wudup jeffy jeff!!!!!


i have been riding my bike around town whene was not working like crazy to finish the d-ice for vegas !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
wasup whit you brotha  !!!!


----------



## TORONTO

D-ice69 said:


> i have been riding my bike around town whene was not working like crazy to finish the d-ice for vegas !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> wasup whit you brotha  !!!!


thats good shit brother!! D-ice, the sickest bike in the world!


----------



## D-ice69

lowrider_cutlass said:


> thats good shit brother!! D-ice, the sickest bike in the world!


 wow thx brotha for the good words !!


----------



## oneofakind

WHAT UP JEFF WERR ALL DA PIX AT...


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP JEFF WERR ALL DA PIX AT...


  lol yeah i make a bet whit my dad & some friend that could not recist posting new pics of the d-ice whit the new wheels on but if you want mabe i could pm you some 
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: ..


----------



## oneofakind

D-ice69 said:


> lol yeah i make a bet whit my dad & some friend that could not recist posting new pics of the d-ice whit the new wheels on but if you want mabe i could pm you some
> :thumbsup::h5::thu mbsup: ..


Hell yeah pm me


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> Hell yeah pm me


 ok homie but you got to keep those for your eyes only & can you help me whit the category i was thinking regester as full custom what do you think brotha ..:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: keep your eyes open :wow: those pics are coming soon tonight .


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

oneofakind said:


> Hell yeah pm me


and me!


----------



## oneofakind

JUSTDEEZ said:


> and me!


LOL..


----------



## D-ice69

HERE,S A SMALL LOOK AT THE NEW IMPROVEMENT 
ON THE D-ICE AND THERE,S MORE TO COME !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 514338
> View attachment 514343
> HERE,S A SMALL LOOK AT THE NEW IMPROVEMENT
> ON THE D-ICE AND THERE,S MORE TO COME !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:


looks real cold bro


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looks real cold bro


 thx homie but wait until all the parts are on + the new one that are coming soon !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:
HI EVERY -1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 514338
> View attachment 514343
> HERE,S A SMALL LOOK AT THE NEW IMPROVEMENT
> ON THE D-ICE AND THERE,S MORE TO COME !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes:



looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Kiloz said:


> looking good!:thumbsup:


 thx alot brotha !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

FOR EVEN MORE RESENTE PICS OF THE BIKE IN COMPLET GO ON THE LuxuriouS MONTREAL BIKE CLUB SITE .. :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

Too sick :worship:


----------



## D-ice69

lowrider_cutlass said:


> Too sick :worship:


. . Thx. Homie !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking dope with those wheels bro, you plan on doing the spare to match 2?


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looking dope with those wheels bro, you plan on doing the spare to match 2?


Yup That,s in my futur plands to. Comes réal soon.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

nice


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: always pushing the limit !!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

Goooood morning every-1 !! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1 GO TAKE A LOOK ON LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB SUPER 
NEW GREAT PICS OF ARE
CLUB !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: PAGES 1171 & 1172


----------



## D-ice69

THE NEWEST PICS OF THE D-ICE TOOK BY ARE PRESIDENT !!! THX DAVE :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
LuxuriouS 4 EVER 
1 LOVE , 1 FAMILY !!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

READY TO GO FOR THE BIG 514 LUXURIOUS FAMILY 6 ANNUAL BBQ !!!!
:h5::h5::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt brother


----------



## D-ice69

A FEW GREAT PICS FROM ARE 6 ANNUAL BBQ !!! 
MUCH MORE TO COME !!!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::h5::yes::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVERY-1  :wave: !!!!!!!

i,ll come out whit new pics of the d-ice at are last bbq & much more  :thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's up bro u ready for Vegas


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup: sure i,m !!!


----------



## TORONTO

WUDUP BROTHER!!! LUXURIOUS TTT!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

lowrider_cutlass said:


> WUDUP BROTHER!!! LUXURIOUS TTT!!!!


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes: one love , one family brotha !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

here are some more pics from are BBQ !! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ONE LOVE ,ONE FAMILY !!!
LuxuriouS 4 EVER !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:uffin::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: LuxuriouS 4 EVER !!!!
ONE LOVE , ONE FAMILY !!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 
1 love , 1 family !!!!!!
lux 4 ever !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

time to go ride down town !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 528893
> View attachment 528895
> View attachment 528897
> View attachment 528905
> A FEW GREAT PICS FROM ARE 6 ANNUAL BBQ !!!
> MUCH MORE TO COME !!!!
> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::h5::yes::yes:


TTT For my Lux Brotha


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> TTT For my Lux Brotha


 THX ALOT HOMIE I REALLY HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VEGAS THIS YEAR !!!!!


----------



## oneofakind

WHAT UP JEFF SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE...AND YOYR BIKE TO...


----------



## D-ice69

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP JEFF SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE...AND YOYR BIKE TO...


 :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: i,ll you there for sure  but sadly i wont be able to bring the bike cuz money probleme !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

A few more days before take of
for vegas :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

ONLY TWO MORE DAYS BEFORE I TAKE OF FOR VEGAS !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEAH THE TRIP WAS SICK VIVA LAS-VEGAS !!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::thumbsup:

now it,s time for a few more upgrade details 
to finish that project & found the $$$ to bring it to vegas !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm::yes:

LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## D-ice69

D-ICEY-J is in the HOUSE !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
luxurious t-t-t 
1 love, 1 family - lux 4 ever !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
have great luxurious day every one !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: wasup every-1 !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

yooooooooooooooooooooo jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> yooooooooooooooooooooo jeffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


:wave: hey wasup mon dave on se voit bien vite au meeting ,& a big hi to all my luxurious brothers & sis worldwide !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

hey evry-1 got some great news i jusy order all the last custom parts i need to complet all 
the last details on the d-ice !!!

lux 4 ever brothers !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: hey wasup mon dave on se voit bien vite au meeting ,& a big hi to all my luxurious brothers & sis worldwide !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> hey evry-1 got some great news i jusy order all the last custom parts i need to complet all
> the last details on the d-ice !!!
> 
> lux 4 ever brothers !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> :thumbsup:


 always pushing the limits t-t-t yup that,s me  :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

good morning every-1 !!! :wave:


----------



## lesstime

Sup bro cant wait to see bike in vegas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> always pushing the limits t-t-t yup that,s me  :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!!


uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> Sup bro cant wait to see bike in vegas


:wave: me too less i cant wait to get there it,s a life long dream that i never belive could become true 1 day but it look like you can do anything if you make some sacrefices & put your hart & soul in to a project !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
cant wait b to see you again brother !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

happy hollydays to every-1 !!!! :wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: lux 4 life !!!! 
1 love , 1 family !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

things are on the move new upgrades are on there way !!!! :yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

HO YEAH TOMOROW MORNING I,M GOING 
TO THE POST OFFICE TO SHIP MY CONTI-KIT WHEEL AND OTHER THINGS + I,LL HAVE SOME LITTLE SURPISES FOR YOU ALL SO KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN CUZ IT,S GOING TO HIT HARD !!!! LuxuriouS family 4 ever & always keeping puching the limits t-t-t ho yeaaaah !!!! :h5::h5::thumbsup::yes:uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## CyberRider

:sprint:Looks like it's you.. >_>


----------



## D-ice69

CyberRider said:


> :sprint:Looks like it's you.. >_>


lol yup always runing afther the top quality !!!!


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:

lux all the way t-t-t !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

one love , one family !!! 
LuxuriouS brothers 4 ever !!!!
:yes::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::yes: always keeping pushing the limit t-t-t that,s the way D luxurious way !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm: :yes:

yup yup i,m back !!!! 
whit some new surprises coming out soon !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hi every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: :wave:

Goood morning every-1 !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5::thumbsup:

have a good morning every-1 !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:
Hi every-1 !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

what in hell is happening why is it so long to get those dammm parts made ???


----------



## lesstime

They frozen????


----------



## D-ice69

lesstime said:


> They frozen????


 yeah like ice solide lol !!! i dont know but i,m starting to get nervus becose if i dont get them soon i will not be in time to finish all i need to do to get to vegas this year  :facepalm:ho please god help me !!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

What's new brother


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's new brother


:wave: Hi homie well like i said i,m still waiting for those last dammm parts to finish the d-ice & take the pics to sent whit my registration for vegas this year !!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: Hi homie well like i said i,m still waiting for those last dammm parts to finish the d-ice & take the pics to sent whit my registration for vegas this year !!!


NO RUSH BRO... VEGAS STILL LONG WAY I DONT THINK THEY HAVE PRE REG FORMS FOR VEGAS YET... I CAN BE WRONG


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> NO RUSH BRO... VEGAS STILL LONG WAY I DONT THINK THEY HAVE PRE REG FORMS FOR VEGAS YET... I CAN BE WRONG


 well it,s not only the time it take as much as the not knowing the cost + geting the transport ready & other things too that get on my nerve !!! on top of that it,s my last chance to get my bike over there afther that it could take a real long time !!! how,s things on your side doing homie  !!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

hno: parts where are those dammmm parts i need them & i need them quick !!!
please god help me :run: !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave::h5:

HI every-1 !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Wassup Homie


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wassup Homie


:wave: hey bro how are you doing !? well over here thing are kind of ruff right now  i,m still waiting for those damm parts i need for puting the final touch on the D-ice & i got find the safest way to ship the bike to if got my part in time for it & if i can get to it of course !!! !!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

D-ice69 said:


> :wave: hey bro how are you doing !? well over here thing are kind of ruff right now  i,m still waiting for those damm parts i need for puting the final touch on the D-ice & i got find the safest way to ship the bike to if got my part in time for it & if i can get to it of course !!! !!


Whos doing your parts bro? Hope you get them soon.


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Whos doing your parts bro? Hope you get them soon.


 it,s a guy from toronto ( ccf custom ) it,s going to be the last job i ever give him for soure now i got to find a new guy to do my laser cuting and asmble my custom parts  , could you give some name i could do biz whit ?? i got few ideas in mind but the more i got the best it is !!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

The only ones i can think of is Krazy Kutting, Jagster, Mannys, Down Low kustoms.


----------



## D-ice69

LINCOLNSAL said:


> The only ones i can think of is Krazy Kutting, Jagster, Mannys, Down Low kustoms.


ok thx brother i,ll look in to those !!!  :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: A other great ride in the city to night !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:facepalm: rain , rain why does it always rain !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

it was 2 weeks without rain before last week bro


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> it was 2 weeks without rain before last week bro


yeah yeah but that,s no reason for god to pisse on are head like this dammm bring back that sunshine :h5: & those nice night whit sky full of stars !!!! 
LuxuriouS 4 ever 
1 Love , 1 Family !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: ho yeah at last those last parts i need to complet the d-ice will soon get here & if thing turn up well in a few hours i should be ridind my bike in the street & making a new episode of LUX - TV !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

two days of great riding down town & my parts should be on there way today or tomorow at last !!!! 
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
LuxuriouS 4 Life !!!!!


----------



## D-ice69

dammmm parts dammm dude that cant do is thing right & in the time he said he would !!!
yeah i,m passient & understanding but to a certain level & now i,m at that point !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: maybe i found a way to fix up the mess that jaz dide !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## D-ice69

:h5: :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

tomorow part of my nightmare will be over i,ll get some of my parts back !!!

:angel:


----------



## Ant-Wan

Glad to hear that!!! Finally you gonna be able to bring the D*ICE in shows!!!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Glad to hear that!!! Finally you gonna be able to bring the D*ICE in shows!!!


 YUP YUP  AT LAST IT WAS ABOULT TIME !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

yessir!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


>


 yeah at last i,m geting there :h5: top low & slow just in time for finish everything for vegas if all go well !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: hope you will achieve one of your dream bro!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> :thumbsup: hope you will achieve one of your dream bro!


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: :angel: hope so too still i got a good feeling aboult it this time !!!! 
thx for the nice words brother !!!!!!  :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


>


:h5: first uneiling of the d-ice since i started working on all is final upgrade parts !!!! toronto here i come !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

The back wheel is bad ass bro. I like it


----------



## D-ice69

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The back wheel is bad ass bro. I like it


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS BROTHER !!!!  :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69

PedaLScraperZ said:


> :h5:


:wave: hey franky like that new wheel :thumbsup: not bad hey brother :h5: !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5::thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

1 LOVE , 1 FAMILY 
LuxuriouS 4
EVER !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

In 2007...for those who never saw the D*ICE before! 










And now!!


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> In 2007...for those who never saw the D*ICE before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now!!


 :thumbsup::yes: take time to do it right !!!
i think the first pics was takend a few years before 2007 what year it was hummmm  not sure what year :dunno: but it give a good ideas of the upgrade :yes: :h5::thumbsup: !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::yes: take time to do it right !!!
> i think the first pics was takend a few years before 2007 what year it was hummmm  not sure what year :dunno: but it give a good ideas of the upgrade :yes: :h5::thumbsup: !!!!


Maybe 2006, it was at the SCP the year before I join LuxuriouS


----------



## D-ice69

Ant-Wan said:


> Maybe 2006, it was at the SCP the year before I join LuxuriouS


 hummmm yeah it coud be around that time !!! :yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: hi family !!!
luxurious 4 ever !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

BBQ comming up fast !!!
the bike is all ready just like me !!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::wave:
lowrider 4 ever
1 love , 1 family !!!


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouS 4 ever
1 Love , 1 family !!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

bad asss :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: fucking great pics bro!!!


D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 712137
> View attachment 712145
> View attachment 712153
> View attachment 712161
> View attachment 712169
> View attachment 712177
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS 4 ever
> 1 Love , 1 family !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Ant-Wan said:


> In 2007...for those who never saw the D*ICE before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now!!


wow thats some great improvements!!!uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 712137
> View attachment 712145
> View attachment 712153
> View attachment 712161
> View attachment 712169
> View attachment 712177
> 
> 
> LuxuriouS 4 ever
> 1 Love , 1 family !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

I,LL KEEP ON PUSHING ALWAYS DAVE !!!
LuxuriouS 4 ever 
:yes:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: 
1 Love , 1 family , LuxuriouS 4 ever Brothers !


----------



## D-ice69

hno: :x:  :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE I START THE JUMP TO THE BIG LEAGUE & START MY ROAD TRIP TO LAS-VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW !!!! REPRESENTING THE 514 - LuxuriouS & ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS WORLDWIDE !!!! 1 LOVE ,  1 FAMILY !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:angel: :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: :angel:

D-ICE IS COMING TO LAS-VEGAS READY OR NOT HERE I COME !!!!


----------



## CE 707

Can't wait to see it bro


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> uffin:


:yes: uffin::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

One love , one family !!! Luxurious 4 ever .


----------



## D-ice69

HI EVRYONE HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM ME WHIT THE D-ICE AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW & A OTHER PIC OF ME & MY HOMIE DANNY AKA JUSTDESS THX FOR ALL YOUR HELP ON MAKING MY MOST CRAZY DREAM HAPEN BROTHER !!!!!


----------



## Kiloz

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 1012873
> View attachment 1012881
> View attachment 1012889
> HI EVRYONE HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM ME WHIT THE D-ICE AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW & A OTHER PIC OF ME & MY HOMIE DANNY AKA JUSTDESS THX FOR ALL YOUR HELP ON MAKING MY MOST CRAZY DREAM HAPEN BROTHER !!!!!



uffin:


----------



## D-ice69

Kiloz said:


> uffin:


:wave: hey hi kilo wasup homie !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
HO YEAH TAKE A GOOD LOOK BECOSE ALOT OF UPGRADE ARE COMING REAL SOON ON 
THE D-ICE SO CHECK IT OUT & KEEP YOU EYES OPEN !!! :wow::yes:


----------



## D-ice69




----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::thumbsup: LuxuriouS FAMILY 4 ever !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: GO FAMILY !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
LuxuriouS family 4 ever !!!!


----------



## D-ice69

:h5::thumbsup: LuxuriouS worldwide family t-t-t !!! 
D-ICEY-J is in the house .


----------



## D-ice69

LuxuriouS worldwide family 4 ever !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

LuxuriouS 4 ever brothers !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:

LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!


----------



## D-ice69

:wave:


----------



## D-ice69

t-t-t :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: one love , one family :yes: LuxuriouS living life 4 ever !!!!!


----------



## 801Rider

Lookin good homie


----------



## D-ice69

801Rider said:


> Lookin good homie


 :thumbsup: THX A LOT BROTHER I TRY TO DO MY BEST I,M WORKING ON THE NEW IMPROVEMENT ON MY PAINT JOB :thumbsup: !!! THEN I WILL PASS ON TO MY OTHER PROJECT THAT IS ALL READY TO START ON AS SOON AS I,M DONE WHIT THE PAINT & OTHER DETAILS ON THE D-ICE . :h5: LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHER , 1 LOVE , 1 FAMILY .


----------



## Ant-Wan

?Great job brother!!


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:uffin::yes:


----------



## pimp_seb

quand vous peinturer vaud broche de vaud roues comment que vous procédé


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69

:h5: LuxuriouS 4 ever !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:wave: whats good Jeffy?


----------



## D-ice69

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> :wave: whats good Jeffy?


 well i,m trying to find a out of this world artist to redo my paint job on the frame of the d-ice to upgrade it when waiting for my new frame is in the making !!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> well i,m trying to find a out of this world artist to redo my paint job on the frame of the d-ice to upgrade it when waiting for my new frame is in the making !!!


 Glad to hear, im working on a new frame for my trike as well. ce707 designed it.


----------



## D-ice69

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Glad to hear, im working on a new frame for my trike as well. ce707 designed it.


:h5: niiiiice bro glad to hear it i,m having problem whit finding a real top of the line artist to do my new paint but thing are taking shape slowly but safly !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

D-ice69 said:


> :h5: niiiiice bro glad to hear it i,m having problem whit finding a real top of the line artist to do my new paint but thing are taking shape slowly but safly !!! :thumbsup:


have sic from texas do it, he is bad ass.


----------



## Dee Luxe

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> have sic from texas do it, he is bad ass.


Sic still owe me from 5 years ago :rant:


----------



## Dee Luxe

Sup Jeff :wave:


----------



## Kiloz

:nicoderm: sup Jeff


----------

